# Official: Prince Philip is Dead, 9th April 2021



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2020)

So a taxi driver in the know told me. Died today but they are waiting to drop the news because London goes into full lockdown on Friday apparently.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2020)

For reals?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2020)

I mean you wouldn't bullshit about the one bit of good news right now wouldya? It'd be cruel


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

About time the old fucker exercised some population control


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Another parasite (hopefully) bites the dust. I hope he died of something painful.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So a taxi driver in the know told me. Died today but they are waiting to drop the news because London goes into full lockdown on Friday apparently.


TBF he doesn't look well in that photo at all


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2020)

Not again


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> TBF he doesn't look well in that photo at all



Johnny Depp in about three years


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2020)

weltweit said:


> TBF he doesn't look well in that photo at all


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

kinda happy although i dont wish any person dead.

BUT if he is a lizard , fuck him


----------



## Supine (Mar 18, 2020)

Starting a thread based on what a taxi driver said? We can be better than that...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

It's pretty mad how a taxi driver would hear about it before the BBC. Is the taxi driver a freemason or a member of the Illuminati?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

Why would they hide it till after londons gone into lock down

Maybe the Taxi driver is a lizard so know when one of them expires


----------



## dessiato (Mar 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Why would they hide it till after londons gone into lock down
> 
> Maybe the Taxi driver is a lizard so know when one of them expires


Good news to cheer us all up?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Why would they hide it till after londons gone into lock down
> 
> Maybe the Taxi driver is a lizard so know when one of them expires


Coronathingy, innit... They don't want a Million people rocking up in the centre of London to celebrate.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

Has he given it to prince andrew before his death?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Why would they hide it till after londons gone into lock down
> 
> Maybe the Taxi driver is a lizard so know when one of them expires


Cus the fuckin royalists will want to congregate at Buckingham palace.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

seems like a reason to let them do it


will take off some of the pressure off the NHS


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So a taxi driver in the know told me. Died today but they are waiting to drop the news because London goes into full lockdown on Friday apparently.


Proper looks like a stiff there.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2020)

It'd be a shame if he died now with all this news going on. Would feel like a waste of a good bit of national drama


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

If he has died the tinfoilers will go nuts - they’re already claiming the coronavirus is cover for making mass arrests of deep state players across the globe.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2020)

This has cheered me up. I think I'll have a dark rum and ammeretto cocktail to celebrate


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Has he given it to prince andrew before his death?


i was wondering if he thought fuck this , andrews gonna sqeak soon..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> If he has died the tinfoilers will go nuts - they’re already claiming the coronavirus is cover for making mass arrests of deep state players across the globe.


you still here ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> you still here ?


He's all over the place


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 18, 2020)

fucking respawner


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2020)

I remember when a taxi driver told me he lived with hendrix and how jimi wrote Third Stone From The Sun after watching Coronation Street with him in his bedsit.


----------



## keybored (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's pretty mad how a taxi driver would hear about it before the BBC. Is the taxi driver a freemason or a member of the Illuminati?


Seems totally legit a taxi driver would know. It's not like he's been allowed to drive himself around lately.

Goodnight, sweet prince x


----------



## scifisam (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> Seems totally legit a taxi driver would know. It's not like he's been allowed to drive himself around lately.
> 
> Goodnight, sweet prince x



He probably doesn't often hail a cab off the street though. 

It'll be interesting if it was coronavirus that finished him off, if he really is dead. Might make older people more willing to self isolate.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> Seems totally legit a taxi driver would know. It's not like he's been allowed to drive himself around lately.
> 
> Goodnight, sweet prince x


He said his wife (a high up police officer) told him. They are preparing for corona panic and didn't want to steal Philip's thunder.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I hope he died of something painful.



Why? 

And you can only die of your heart stopping afaik.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It'll be interesting if it was coronavirus that finished him off, if he really is dead. Might make older people more willing to self isolate.


Shame it won't make royals self-immolate.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2020)

These people are gonna be devastated!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Why?
> 
> And you can only die of your heart stopping afaik.


Not if someone's lopped off your head or pushed you through a mincer


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Why?


Because all royal leeches should die of something painful.



cyril_smear said:


> And you can only die of your heart stopping afaik.


Have you ever been decapitated?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

Dunno why people are questioning or doubting it. Just enjoy it. Believe. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Supine said:


> Starting a thread based on what a taxi driver said? We can be better than that...



Hmm. That's either meant to say we can do better than that or what can be better than that?


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Because all royal leeches should die of something painful.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been decapitated?



Yes, my heart stopped.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Not if someone's lopped off your head or pushed you through a mincer


 
Heart stops.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Yes, my heart stopped.


I think that would have been a symptom, as opposed to the actual cause.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Because all royal leeches should die of something painful.



Why?


----------



## keybored (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Yes, my heart stopped.


It's a bit like saying "You can only die of rigor mortis" just because that happens to be one of the stages of going dead.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

*Title edited because we don't do fake news in the politics forum and I fucked up in the football forum yesterday


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think that would have been a symptom, as opposed to the actual cause.



No I died because my heart stopped. I know what I died of.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> No I died because my heart stopped. I know what I died of.


Lots of people's hearts stop. They don't necessarily die, whereas most people die from decapitation.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> It's a bit like saying "You can only die of rigor mortis" just because that happens to be one of the stages of going dead.



You couldn't die of rigor mortis you'd die of your heart stopping. Like saying somebody died of blood loss. No, you suffered blood loss and your heart stopped and you became dead.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Lots of people's hearts stop. They don't necessarily die, whereas most people die from decapitation.



Yes, because their heart stops.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2020)

Why would he lie to me? He took me all the way from Brewer Street to Croydon. We are mates now.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Lots of people's hearts stop. They don't necessarily die, whereas *most* people die from decapitation.



Most?


----------



## keybored (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> You couldn't die of rigor mortis you'd die of your heart stopping. Like saying somebody died of blood loss. No, you suffered blood loss and your heart stopped and you became dead.




You'll probably die of being shit, but your heart will stop around about the same time.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Why?


Because it would make me smile.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Most?


No one has survived decapitation


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why would he lie to me? He took me all the way from Brewer Street to Croydon. We are mates now.



Seems legit.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> No one has survived decapitation



Correct.

That was my point.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Because it would make me smile.


I bet you pull wings off moths as well.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> No one has survived decapitation



No one yet.


----------



## Edie (Mar 18, 2020)

Fucking hell this thread  With Saul Goodman questionning that Taxi drivers don’t in fact have the absolute and total knowledge, and  Dr fucking cyril_smear going ‘because his heart stopped’ repeatedly 

Personally I’ve been watching The Crown so I’m more educated than you lot now, and have a grudging respect for their duty and leadership.

(he does look like a stiff there tho, kali is right as per)


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> You couldn't die of rigor mortis you'd die of your heart stopping. Like saying somebody died of blood loss. No, you suffered blood loss and your heart stopped and you became dead.


I thought 100% of deaths ever had been caused by lack of oxygen to the brain.  That's what kills us, whether we die of being decapitated, or a c word thing, or anytthing else?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2020)

Tbh lucky him if he has. Hes had a long life and won't have to live through this shitshow.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> No one has survived decapitation


Errr....


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I thought 100% of deaths ever had been caused by lack of oxygen to the brain.  That's what kills us, whether we die of being decapitated, or a c word thing, or anytthing else?



Spoil sport.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> No one yet.


Yeh let's see if Marty1 bucks that trend


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> No I died because my heart stopped. I know what I died of.



Proof that imortals are among us

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...aved-this-mans-life-it-could-save-others-too/


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I bet you pull wings off moths as well.


Only regal moths


----------



## keybored (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyway my heart has stopped loads of times, barely noticed.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Errr....


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Correct.
> 
> That was my point.



You have a point 


when did this happen


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> No one has survived decapitation


There was that chicken that time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> Anyway my heart has stopped loads of times, barely noticed.


Well I've been to Elevenerife


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Well I've been to Elevenerife


Just outside louth I think


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

S☼I said:


> There was that chicken that time.


And Vyvyan!


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh let's see if Marty1 bucks that trend



I rarely lose my head.


----------



## keybored (Mar 18, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Well I've been to Elevenerife


And caught Covid-20 there.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Lots of people's hearts stop. They don't necessarily die, whereas most people die from decapitation.


Not Mike the Headless Chicken


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Not Mike the Headless Chicken


Or Vyvyan


----------



## keybored (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> Anyway my heart has stopped loads of times, barely noticed.


Thinking about it (and using a calculator) I reckon it stops almost 100,000 times a fucking day. For about half a second.

Try chopping your head of _just once_ for half a second, cyril_smear. Do let us know how that goes.


----------



## gosub (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Yes, because their heart stops.


It's lack of oxygen to the brain that kills you, some hearts are still working (in other people's bodies) years after the original owner is dead


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> Thinking about it (and using a calculator) I reckon it stops almost 100,000 times a fucking day. For about half a second.
> 
> Try chopping your head of _just once_ for half a second, cyril_smear. Do let us know how that goes.



I'm starting to piss even myself off now, so i may just try it.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)

This is bullshit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

Prince Philip Death Hoax Spreads After Infamous Quote Comes to Light
					

Prince Philip was rumored to be dead following a Twitter hoax that spread on March 18. The hoax was related to a quote that the prince had made about reincarnation.




					heavy.com


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

keybored said:


> Thinking about it (and using a calculator) I reckon it stops almost 100,000 times a fucking day. For about half a second.
> 
> Try chopping your head of _just once_ for half a second, cyril_smear. Do let us know how that goes.



Fwiu, a dismembered head can retain consciousness for a small period of time - think some doctor did tests and asked those sentenced to death to agree to blink their eyes a few times once their head was chopped off to indicate consciousness.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

Didn't realise he was 98, what happens when he reaches the ton


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Didn't realise he was 98, what happens when he reaches the ton


Card from Queen.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Fwiu, a dismembered head can retain consciousness for a small period of time - think some doctor did tests and asked those sentenced to death to agree to blink their eyes a few times once their head was chopped off to indicate consciousness.


I believe one of them successfully solved a Times cryptic crossword before expiring.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm starting to piss even myself off now, so i may just try it.


Keep superglue to hand, although you may find your hand/eye coordination a little messed up.


----------



## gosub (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Didn't realise he was 98, what happens when he reaches the ton


He gets a letter from the Queen


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Didn't realise he was 98, what happens when he reaches the ton



Steak and a blow job


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Card from Queen.





gosub said:


> He gets a letter from the Queen



That was the joke


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Didn't realise he was 98, what happens when he reaches the ton



They upload his consciousness into a cloud server in readiness for his new ‘sleeve’.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 18, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> Steak and a blow job


Do you reckon she's ever given him a nosh? They must have tried it at least once.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon she's ever given him a nosh? They must have tried it at least once.


I bet it wasnt her idea though


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon she's ever given him a nosh? They must have tried it at least once.


I'd be more interested in the anal fisting rumours.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon she's ever given him a nosh? They must have tried it at least once.


 I would imagine so. Most long term couples do.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

_E_


Saul Goodman said:


> I'd be more interested in the anal fisting rumours.



Has Phil being attending barrymores pool parties? The death rumours must be true then.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon she's ever given him a nosh? They must have tried it at least once.



Think he just wanks over her eggs or something


----------



## brogdale (Mar 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> That was the joke


You tee 'em up, fella!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Where's Rick when you need him!


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2020)

I heard this too, from someone who is close to someone who is close to someone else who is very much in the know.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 18, 2020)

Looby said:


> I heard this too, from someone who is close to someone who is close to someone else who is very much in the know.


I'm just about to lose my mind.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 18, 2020)

Looby said:


> I heard this too, from someone who is close to someone who is close to someone else who is very much in the know.



I met him, he's sketchy


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Not again



He's died before?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Prince Philip Death Hoax Spreads After Infamous Quote Comes to Light
> 
> 
> Prince Philip was rumored to be dead following a Twitter hoax that spread on March 18. The hoax was related to a quote that the prince had made about reincarnation.
> ...





> Many who spread the rumor about the death hoax mentioned a quote that is often attributed to the Duke of Edinburgh, “In the event that I am reincarnated, I would like to return as a deadly virus, to contribute something to solving overpopulation.”



Twitter.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Nah hes dead. I won't stop believing this until they wheel the cunt out and make him dance


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2020)

Definitely dead. They'll do a solemn announce on saturday but wont mention that she's got it too.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2020)

Scenes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2020)

bimble said:


> Definitely dead. They'll do a solemn announce on saturday but wont mention that she's got it too.


I put it on my FB , and someone piped up saying they heard it last Friday


----------



## Argonia (Mar 19, 2020)

I've had the cunt in my Celebrity Death Pool for years and no fucking points so far. Time for a change.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 19, 2020)

The man is 98 ffs, you could safely post speculation every day that he has shuffled off this mortal coil everyday with a high chance of getting it right. 
If Brenda pegs it during the current crisis things could get interesting trying to have a state funeral and a coronation in the middle of the current shitstorm.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 19, 2020)

Also, I met a mysterious Chinese man on the tube 6 weeks ago and he told me to wash my hands and sing Happy Birthday.....


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 19, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Also, I met a mysterious Chinese man on the tube 6 weeks ago and he told me to wash my hands and sing Happy Birthday.....



I'm not sure if my son's '7 Today' badge and the fact I was scratching my arse had anything to do with it....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2020)

Harry Smiles said:


> Also, I met a mysterious Chinese man on the tube 6 weeks ago and he told me to wash my hands and sing Happy Birthday.....


It was for a bet to see what daft thíng you might accept no doubt


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> The man is 98 ffs, you could safely post speculation every day that he has shuffled off this mortal coil everyday with a high chance of getting it right.
> If Brenda pegs it during the current crisis things could get interesting trying to have a state funeral and a coronation in the middle of the current shitstorm.


Coronanation


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Coronanation



Coronananation


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Coronanation


very good


----------



## pesh (Mar 19, 2020)

you'd probably need another Coronananation the following week tbf


----------



## not a trot (Mar 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Do you reckon she's ever given him a nosh? They must have tried it at least once.



Would have thought that sort of thing was more Margarets domain.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 19, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Would have thought that sort of thing was more Margarets domain.


Sucking off Phil? You reckon?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 19, 2020)

Theyve flown him up to see the queen apparently.

Not seen each other since Feb. If there ever was a critical time for a nosh, i reckon it may now be nigh.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 19, 2020)

Even for this place, this is poor.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 19, 2020)

😄


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

MountbattGone


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 19, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Would have thought that sort of thing was more Margarets domain.



Isnt she dead? A while?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 19, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> MountbattGone


Sax-Coburg-Goner


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Sax-Coburg-Goner


Wind-sore, an uncomfy bottom caused by prolonged excessive farting


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Isnt she dead? A while?


She is the female version of davros


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Wind-sore, an uncomfy bottom caused by prolonged excessive farting


Philip, Prince of Derange.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2020)

in a box...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 19, 2020)

that's it confirmed then cos they only mentioned brenda on the bbc...


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 19, 2020)

It's a lot easier to self-isolate when you have a whole castle to troll around in and armed guards to keep the disease-ridden proles out.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 19, 2020)

Bit surprised we've not had a tv broadcast from queenie yet.  All this greatest crisis to hit the UK since WW2 and she can't even be bothered to record a 10 minute worthless ramble.


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2020)

Now would be a good time for them both to go, as their passings wouldn't dominate the news agenda for weeks on end, Spencer 1997-style.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 19, 2020)

stavros said:


> Now would be a good time for them both to go, as their passings wouldn't dominate the news agenda for weeks on end, Spencer 1997-style.


Elton John records _Stockpiled Candle in the Wind_.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 19, 2020)

stavros said:


> Now would be a good time for them both to go, as their passings wouldn't dominate the news agenda for weeks on end, Spencer 1997-style.



No.  I've said this several times now but it would be terrible timing if the queen dies now.  We are due 2 extra bank holidays and what bloody use would they be if we are confined to home?

I couldn't care less about the Phil the Greek but queenie needs to hold on till all this has blown over.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 19, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> No.  I've said this several times now but it would be terrible timing if the queen dies now.  We are due 2 extra bank holidays and what bloody use would they be if we are confined to home?
> 
> I couldn't care less about the Phil the Greek but queenie needs to hold on till all this has blown over.


'Just as the country was getting back in its feet, everybody fucked off for a week of national mourning. GDP dropped even further but pubs made a fucking mint'.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 19, 2020)

Realistically though every time I've seen the queen on tele recently she has looked in rude health.  Her mum went on forever didn't she?  I reckon she has at least another 5 years in her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Realistically though every time I've seen the queen on tele recently she has looked in rude health.  Her mum went on forever didn't she?  I reckon she has at least another 5 years in her.


I'd have thought the crown sits uneasily on royal heads while the coronavirus circles ever closer to them


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 19, 2020)

HRH  has fucked off to her patatial bunker. this will be held against you at your fair show trial.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Bit surprised we've not had a tv broadcast from queenie yet.  All this greatest crisis to hit the UK since WW2 and she can't even be bothered to record a 10 minute worthless ramble.



Its cos she's dead. Costs a fuckload to do the CGI shit, try and keep it to under 30 seconds


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Imagine if it did wipe out the monarch though. And the organic shortbread one too. Scenes.


----------



## Celyn (Mar 19, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> The man is 98 ffs, you could safely post speculation every day that he has shuffled off this mortal coil everyday with a high chance of getting it right.
> If Brenda pegs it during the current crisis things could get interesting trying to have a state funeral and a coronation in the middle of the current shitstorm.


I really hope she does. We need the amusement. And if crowds of royalist types get together to line the streets for her funeral and they all catch C19 and die, that would be fine too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 19, 2020)

According to the Beeb, herself made a "need to pull together" style statement
They are both in Windsor Castle. He got choppered tp there from Sandringham.

It must be something about those walls - they certainly enforce social distancing !


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 19, 2020)

Celyn said:


> I really hope she does. We need the amusement. And if crowds of royalist types get together to line the streets for her funeral and they all catch C19 and die, that would be fine too.



Imagine the image of a stage funeral with no fucker lining the streets with little flags. Just horses and silence.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Bit surprised we've not had a tv broadcast from queenie yet.  All this greatest crisis to hit the UK since WW2 and she can't even be bothered to record a 10 minute worthless ramble.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51967...explainers&link_location=live-reporting-story[/URL]

Made a statement.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 19, 2020)

"My family will do our bit"

_Fucks off to isolated and heavily defended castle_


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 19, 2020)

She does shake a lot of hands though. I wouldn't be surprised if all the royals and politicians have it just for that reason.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2020)

As I drove back from walking the dog this morning the car radio was tuned to Xfm, we went through part of a village that has a small DAB flat spot, 20 seconds of silence, then You Are The Wind Beneath My Wings starts up. Nice enough song but not the sort of thing that would normally be played on Xfm.

So I guessed they were just about to announce that Phil had left the gig. Turned the screen away from sat nav to radio only to find it had somehow jumped to Magic FM


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 22, 2020)

i was under the impression no one touched her




kalidarkone said:


> She does shake a lot of hands though. I wouldn't be surprised if all the royals and politicians have it just for that reason.


----------



## gosub (Mar 22, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> No.  I've said this several times now but it would be terrible timing if the queen dies now.  We are due 2 extra bank holidays and what bloody use would they be if we are confined to home?
> 
> I couldn't care less about the Phil the Greek but queenie needs to hold on till all this has blown over.



 We could stockpile bankholidays


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2020)

So her speech to the nation this eve do you reckon she will say belatedly announce that he is dead ?


----------



## JimW (Apr 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> So her speech to the nation this eve do you reckon she will say belatedly announce that he is dead ?


Maybe she's going to break it to us that all is not rosy and they're going to divorce.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> So her speech to the nation this eve do you reckon she will say belatedly announce that he is dead ?


"I know exactly what you're going through, my subjects..."


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

if she came out with the line

"look you shower of cunts out today enjoying the sun shine

stay at fucking home your bastards"

I might respect her a little bit more


----------



## JimW (Apr 5, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> if she came out with the line
> 
> "look you shower of cunts out today enjoying the sun shine
> 
> ...


" I myself have accepted a restriction to not leave the ten thousand acres of Scotland that constitute the grounds to this castle."


----------



## Raheem (Apr 5, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> "I know exactly what you're going through, my subjects..."


"... It's been six days since Philip passed, and no-one I've matched with on Tinder is willing to meet."


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 5, 2020)

JimW said:


> " I myself have accepted a restriction to not leave the ten thousand acres of Scotland that constitute the grounds to this castle."



she is not my queen so have not got that much against lilibeth but as she has a voice in this country

she should be kicking ass atm


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2020)

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 5, 2020)

is he dead yet ?


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> is he dead yet ?


lets hope that speech finally bored him off.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2020)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2020)

goddammit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

and still cliff richard stalks the earth


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Is he dead yet?



A two-month-old thread bump made me think he might have done!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> A two-month-old thread bump made me think he might have done!!


i hope a more apt title would be given to any prince philip dead thread


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope a more apt title would be given to any prince philip dead thread



Removal of the word 'Rumour' ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Removal of the word 'Rumour' ?


prince philip investigates rumours of afterlife, promises report back if true


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 10, 2020)

Yesterday's photo clears up any doubt in my mind. Long dead. You'd think Her Madge could have pawned a sparkly hat or two and at least paid enough to get a decent job made of the embalming.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> Yesterday's photo clears up any doubt in my mind. Long dead. You'd think Her Madge could have pawned a sparkly hat or two and at least paid enough to get a decent job made of the embalming.
> 
> View attachment 217024


He really doesn't look his age, does he?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 10, 2020)

brogdale said:


> He really doesn't look his age, does he?



Well, he's upright.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, he's upright.


He looks 150 ish


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 10, 2020)

I was thinking that's the best I've seen him look for a while.  Queeny still looks like she has another decade in her.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 10, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> I was thinking that's the best I've seen him look for a while.  Queeny still looks like she has another decade in her.


There is at least a chance she will outlive Chucky never mind Phil the Greek


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2020)

He's just bravely soldiering on to make it to 100, so the British press and the peasants alike can rejoice in endless jokes revolving about the Queen sending him a congratulatory telegram. The servant of the people that he is.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 10, 2020)

He looks like he's just awoken from a refreshing 8,,000-year nap in a peat bog.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 10, 2020)

Evil cannot die.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Evil cannot die.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2020)

I just heard form a taxi driver who reckons Prince Philip is in fact still alive - he heard it from a fare from the palace staff.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, he's upright.



Imagine being the poor work experience taxidermist who had to insert that rod...


----------



## not a trot (Jun 10, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 217036



Is he about to take a dump ?


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Is he about to take a dump ?



I doubt even he knows.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Is he about to take a dump ?



He's just been told about that statue being pulled down.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Is he about to take a dump ?


Greg Hands? More likely a hump with the Fatch remains, that one.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 10, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> He's just been told about that statue being pulled down.



"Oh no, it must be open season on inanimate, centuries-old racists."


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 10, 2020)

(I did this joke on Facebook first, so deal with it. It's not that funny)

99 problems, but land reform ain't one.

Ah thank you/I'll get me coat.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> There is at least a chance she will outlive Chucky never mind Phil the Greek


A brief look at Chucky's chunky sausage digits would suggest that may be a fair bet..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

brogdale said:


> A brief look at Chucky's chunky sausage digits would suggest that may be a fair bet..



everyone knows he's a reptile with only three digits on each hand


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

That surely has to be photo-shopped ?
the rest of him looks a lot healthier.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> That surely has to be photo-shopped ?
> the rest of him looks a lot healthier.


the skin suit has just come back from the dry cleaners in my picture


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2020)

His hands have been like that for years. It’s possibly poor circulation, arthritis or toxic lizard blood.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 13, 2020)

A working mans hands obvs.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 13, 2020)

Smangus said:


> A working mans hands obvs.



He will have a job getting that signet ring off.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 13, 2020)

Why does have Prince Charles have such swollen hands and feet? Has more speculation and background on Brian's digits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> That surely has to be photo-shopped ?
> the rest of him looks a lot healthier.


I dunno, when he implored people to pick for victory his face looked like an angry glans


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2020)

Poor family, porphyria, swollen hands and feet, can't sweat...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2020)

You would have thought he would have taken his cue from his parents in terms of diet etc - they're clearly doing it reasonably correctly..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> You would have thought he would have taken his cue from his parents in terms of diet etc - they're clearly doing it reasonably correctly..


Perhaps he’s given up on being King and is throwing caution to the wind, gorging himself on Toblerones, cheddar and Chateaux Margaux


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps he’s given up on being King and is throwing caution to the wind, gorging himself on Toblerones, cheddar and Chateaux Margaux


Swan flavoured Pringles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Wilf said:


> Swan flavoured Pringles.


i'll give him swan flavoured pringles, swan vesta flavour pringles.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> There is at least a chance she will outlive Chucky never mind Phil the Greek



"so long as charles is next in line, i've got to stay alive"


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2020)

He has emerged from hiding for 5 minutes of bugling Ruritanian absurdity.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 22, 2020)

tim said:


> He has emerged from hiding for 5 minutes of *bugling* Ruritanian absurdity.




He can still play this? 

... I think he'll be fine, for now!


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> He can still play this?
> 
> View attachment 223273... I think he'll be fine, for now!



He was bugled at by four sturdy troopers, despite the fact that wind instruments are supposed to be one of the most effective ways of passing on C19. The Duchess of Cornwall is taking the Ancient Greek's place  as  Colonel-in-Chief of the regiment in question, so today's event is probably a Highgrove plot to breach the Windsor quarantine and send Brenda and Phil to their graves

Wind Instrument Aerosol in Covid Era - COVID-19 and horns, trumpets, trombones, euphoniums, tubas, recorders, flutes, oboes, clarinets, saxophones and bassoons | Iowa Head and Neck Protocols


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2020)

tim said:


> He has emerged from hiding for 5 minutes of bugling Ruritanian absurdity.




wait - there’s a ‘Royal Family Channel’ !!?

I bet advertisers must pay a fortune for access to their audience, the gullible cunts will buy anything, lap up any old shite.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 24, 2020)

He's looking well.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 24, 2020)

.,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> He's looking well.


never mind


----------



## T & P (Jul 24, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> He can still play this?
> 
> View attachment 223273... I think he'll be fine, for now!


Too new and polished... Didn't you mean this?


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> wait - there’s a ‘Royal Family Channel’ !!?
> 
> I bet advertisers must pay a fortune for access to their audience, the gullible cunts will buy anything, lap up any old shite.



Andrew's flogging childcare for the summer holidays.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2020)

Good choice

Oscar-Nominated ‘Game Of Thrones’ Star Jonathan Pryce Cast As Prince Philip In ‘The Crown’


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Good choice
> 
> Oscar-Nominated ‘Game Of Thrones’ Star Jonathan Pryce Cast As Prince Philip In ‘The Crown’


the best actor would of course have been feodor chiliapin jr


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 14, 2020)

I thought of Clint Eastwood, he's got the right face shape, but at 90 he is looking far too fit and healthy to play Philip.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the best actor would of course have been feodor chiliapin jr
> View attachment 226521



It's uncanny


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2020)

I was thinking he’s resembling Palpatine these days


----------



## brogdale (Sep 13, 2020)

Black lizard of the family.


----------



## T & P (Sep 14, 2020)

You know you've really fucked up when even Prince Philip thinks you've crossed a line...


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 14, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Black lizard of the family.
> 
> View attachment 230288


How did they airbrush him out? Did they like Photoshop someone else's head onto his body or put one of them squiggly patterns over his face?


----------



## klang (Sep 14, 2020)

They 'shopped Hitler's face on to make things a bit less controversial.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> How did they airbrush him out? Did they like Photoshop someone else's head onto his body or put one of them squiggly patterns over his face?



It's not happened yet.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2020)

The anticipation of not seeing the royal sex pest is almost too much.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 14, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> How did they airbrush him out? Did they like Photoshop someone else's head onto his body or put one of them squiggly patterns over his face?


They're going to tidy up his pubic region on those photos that arrived one day in a big brown envelope.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 14, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> How did they airbrush him out? Did they like Photoshop someone else's head onto his body or put one of them squiggly patterns over his face?




They will use traditional methods...


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 14, 2020)

This thread narks me. Every time it appears in New Posts I think the fucker is finally dead.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 14, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> This thread narks me. Every time it appears in New Posts I think the fucker is finally dead.


That's happening to someone else every time you post in it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> This thread narks me. Every time it appears in New Posts I think the fucker is finally dead.



Like Schroedinger's cat, you don't know til you open the thread...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> This thread narks me. Every time it appears in New Posts I think the fucker is finally dead.


insanity is opening a thread a dozen times and still expecting it to be worth reading.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Like Schroedinger's cat, you don't know til you open the thread...


Schroedinger's corpse


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Schroedinger's corpse


to end this sort of pointless speculation there'll be a live stream of the dead prince.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> to end this sort of pointless speculation there'll be a live stream of the dead prince.


_"The inhumation will be not be televised"_


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> This thread narks me. Every time it appears in New Posts I think the fucker is finally dead.


It's this that makes this the thread that keeps on giving. I, for one, hope that it survives the Greek's demise.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 14, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Like Schroedinger's cat, you don't know til you open the thread...


Schrödinger's voyeur cam and a VCR would have fucked his paradox right up.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2021)

Sorry, no...but this is doing good trade on twatter....always been a right old cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

Sure he's been dead for years


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 15, 2021)

Ffs!


----------



## Argonia (Jan 15, 2021)

He died and came back as Covid


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2021)

Argonia said:


> He died and came back as Covid


& they fucking wasted a perfectly good Pfizer on the old cunt the other day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2021)

the royal family should be announcing his death to cheer the nation


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sorry, no...but this is doing good trade on twatter....always been a right old cunt.
> 
> View attachment 249122



It makes sense to move onto virus, once he's ticked parasite off the list.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> It makes sense to move onto virus, once he's ticked parasite off the list.


boom tish


----------



## moochedit (Jan 15, 2021)

Why is this bumped?  

have i got a deathlist hit or what?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> How did they airbrush him out? Did they like Photoshop someone else's head onto his body or put one of them squiggly patterns over his face?


In Photoshop, with the layers merged, you choose the freehand selection tool, you draw around him as accurately as possible, you press Delete, you choose "Content Aware Fill", and then it uses AI-assisted technology and the surrounding areas of the image to automatically replace the deleted content with a photo of Woking Pizza Express.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Why is this bumped?
> 
> have i got a deathlist hit or what?


No.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Why is this bumped?
> 
> have i got a deathlist hit or what?


I feel the same every toime as well


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 17, 2021)

He has been admitted to hospital apparently.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2021)

Come on Phil, bring the nation some cheer in these bleak Covid-winter days!  👑☠


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Given he's about to top a ton its amazing it doesn't happen more frequently.  He'll no doubt be raiding the blood banks again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Given he's about to top a ton its amazing it doesn't happen more frequently.  He'll no doubt be raiding the blood banks again.


he doesn't need to raid blood banks when they bring him the blood of virgins with his (freshly ironed) morning paper.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 17, 2021)

Lady Di will be waiting for him. He'll spend eternity driving at speed into a Paris tunnel.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2021)

Being fitted for his new lizard suit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2021)

if he carks it I want a franklin mint plate of him playing dominoes with cptn tom in heaven


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Lady Di will be waiting for him. He'll spend eternity driving at speed into a Paris tunnel.


he'd clatter down there with his coach and horses making a racket fit to wake the dead


----------



## Wilf (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyway, the whole world will become 8% less racist on his passing.  Funeral will be 30 mourners max, so the wider racist community will have to pay their respects online.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> he'd clatter down there with his coach and horses making a racket fit to wake the dead


A truly horrific version of ghost riders in the sky.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> A truly horrific version of ghost riders in the sky.


i heard this


many years before i heard grits


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 17, 2021)

Do we get a bank holiday?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2021)

if he dies this evening I reckon the BBC will hold off until after The Repair Shop to break the news, possibly would be willing to interrupt Celebrity Best Home Cook with a newsflash though.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Do we get a bank holiday?



No.

Buts that fine.  They are a total waste in lockdown, we need to be able to properly enjoy additional bank holidays.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> No.



Fucks sake, what use is royalty then?


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fucks sake, what use is royalty then?



He's not blood line and important enough.

But I repeat, what use is a extra bank holiday in lockdown?  This is why the queen will see us through and die when covid is over because her death is the bank holiday motherload.  Her sense of duty will allow no other outcome.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 17, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> He has been admitted to hospital apparently.


It's just a precaution. He'll be fine.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> It's just a precaution. He'll be fine.



At this point he's animated entirely by random electric shocks and has long since passed over.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 17, 2021)

Apparently Diana excelled at deportment whilst at school . That’s the only royal news worth thinking about fir me


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> It's just a precaution. He'll be fine.


You say that, but...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> You say that, but...
> 
> View attachment 254837


you've brought us a picture of a royal baby, not prince philip who is of course considerably taller than that


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> you've brought us a picture of a royal baby, not prince philip who is of course considerably taller than that


Er...Icke's giant doctors ?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> It's just a precaution. He'll be fine.



A precaution in case he undergoes metamorphosis before they can get him to a refrigerated morgue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Er...Icke's giant doctors ?


no one's seen any of icke's giant doctors since they were first described by jeremiah icke on his expedition to peru in 1887. they are presumed extinct.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 17, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> if he carks it I want a franklin mint plate of him playing dominoes with cptn tom in heaven


Will never top this


----------



## 2hats (Feb 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> the bank holiday motherload


A motherload and a mother lode earlier...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 17, 2021)

God bless you Philip. Btw I Always liked this Paddington printshop image


----------



## Petcha (Feb 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> It's just a precaution. He'll be fine.



They always are. They're resilient fuckers. How many of these false dawns do we get.

God can you imagine the national wallowing though. First major tom and now Phil.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 17, 2021)

False alarm I presume. I have to remember that lizards live longer than you think.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 17, 2021)

They're wanking on about it on BBC News and already it's driving me insane.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 17, 2021)

Argonia said:


> They're wanking on about it on BBC News and already it's driving me insane.



Change channel quickly. The beeb always arselick the royals.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2021)

Petcha said:


> God can you imagine the national wallowing though. First major tom and now Phil.



Does anyone like him? I mean I'm well aware that my bubble isn't the most representative but I still often hear people being positive about the Queen, almost never about Philip.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 17, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Change channel quickly. The beeb always arselick the royals.



TBF they do needs some live practice for the funeral when they'll have to gush about him for hours and hours.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 17, 2021)

I bet the anti-vaxxers are going to lap it up - "He was doing fine for 99 years, then dropped dead a month after getting vaccinated!"


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> He'll no doubt be raiding the blood banks again.



The blood must be kept at -70°C.


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 17, 2021)

He wasn’t even taken by ambulance, ffs. 

I’m out.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2021)

If Rush LimBollock and Prick Phil die today we should be celebrating


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Does anyone like him? I mean I'm well aware that my bubble isn't the most representative but I still often hear people being positive about the Queen, almost never about Philip.



I have a half-memory from some decades back of someone I know meeting him and saying he was a decent sort.
I can only half-vouch for the memory so won't be vouching for the sentiment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

How I long for the first word in the thread title to be removed


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Lady Di will be waiting for him. He'll spend eternity driving at speed into a Paris tunnel.



I think the tigers he killed are going to be ahead of her in the queue.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> How I long for the first word in the thread title to be removed


8am tomorrow morning.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 8am tomorrow morning.


OMFG Julie Etchasketchingham will be totally inaudible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 8am tomorrow morning.


So you are going in with a pillow


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 17, 2021)

hmm so if he carks it are we going to get a [Confirmed] title change


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> So you are going in with a pillow


I’ve hypnotised a corgi.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve hypnotised a corgi.


Glad to see you've regained your hypno mojo


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve hypnotised a corgi.


You're a fraud danny la rouge ...she's only got Dorgis now.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve hypnotised a corgi.


So pleased to see you using your powers for good


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> You're a fraud danny la rouge ...she's only got Dorgis now.


It's a paw in the right direction tho


----------



## moochedit (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 8am tomorrow morning.



That is very specific. Do you have inside info? Did you hypnotise a Corgi?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 17, 2021)

Damm you beat me to it!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a paw in the right direction tho


bone of contention


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2021)

moochedit said:


> That is very specific.


It’s just protocol. That’s when an official announcement would be made.


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> So you are going in with a pillow



He's going to pull it out of his top hat.


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm so if he carks it are we going to get a [Confirmed] title change



Yes, the Earl of Wessex will become the Duke of Edinburgh.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s just protocol. That’s when an official announcement would be made.



Only needs 1 nurse or hospital porter with a twitter or fb account though


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 17, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Does anyone like him? I mean I'm well aware that my bubble isn't the most representative but I still often hear people being positive about the Queen, almost never about Philip.



The people's prince.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2021)

Where’s Harold Shipman when you need him?


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Where’s Harold Shipman when you need him?


Running the country's COVID response?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve had a vape and I keep seeing the thread title and excitedly clicking on it

only to remember I clicked on it before but forgot


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2021)

So he’s been admitted to hospital as a _preliminary _measure? A preliminary to what? Death?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 18, 2021)

The BBC said this morning that “he is in good spirits” which means the embalming process has already begun in preparation for his passing.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 8am tomorrow morning.



T minus 35 mins


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> 8am tomorrow morning.



T minus 18 mins


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2021)

Am hanging by a thread here


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2021)

...martial music replaces scheduled programmes....


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2021)

T plus 14 mins. Any news yet?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2021)

Right another 24 hour wait then


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm beginning to wonder whether danny la rouge has overplayed his access to sources close to the House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha 

I began to be concerned that he might have exaggerated his connections to the RF when he claimed that he'd hypnotised Brenda's corgis; any full kno it's a Dorgi.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> The BBC said this morning that “he is in good spirits” which means the embalming process has already begun in preparation for his passing.


👻


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2021)

Reports that they've been practicing for the Greek's funeral cortege this afternoon!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 18, 2021)

whenever senior royals or politicians go to hospital its always i reported as being "precautionary" and they are always in "good spirits" - thingy johnson was supposedly only rushed into critical care "just to be on the safe side" and then it turns out that was in a serious condition.  Admitted  into hospital for three nights suggests something quite serious/interesting.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Reports that they've been practicing for the Greek's funeral cortege this afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 254985


Wrong coach and horses.


----------



## Cid (Feb 18, 2021)

I hear rumours from my contact in the mod team that Ed is already preparing a black theme with tasteful white lillies and drapes.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 18, 2021)

Prince Philip, who just died at 99, once said he 'couldn't imagine anything worse' than reaching 100
					

Buckingham Palace said the Queen's husband "passed away peacefully" at Windsor Castle on Friday morning.




					www.insider.com


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2021)

Cid said:


> I hear rumours from my contact in the mod team that Ed is already preparing a black theme with tasteful white lillies and drapes.



Yeah its "urban dark" theme. (See the style chooser at the bottom of the page). It was created as a mark of respect. I've already selected it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2021)

Do we get a day off?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2021)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Do we get a day off?



Yep. Stay home tommorow and don't check your work emails. No need to ask your boss. Just crack a beer open.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 18, 2021)

Hopefully we won't have one of those national two minutes silences after he gets his ticket clipped.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 18, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Hopefully we won't have one of those national two minutes silences after he gets his ticket clipped.


It's all clapping these days, dontcha know?


----------



## Doodler (Feb 18, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> It's all clapping these days, dontcha know?


----------



## dessiato (Feb 19, 2021)

I am surprised how often I check royal related threads given I have a generally low opinion of them. I do like Anne though. She has a good sense of humour. At least according to both my sister and aunt who have met her quite a few times.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 19, 2021)

Will my DofE Award become a collector’s item?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Will my DofE Award become a collector’s item?


Well, Edinburgh clearly needs to be duked, so I imagine another lizard will take on the role.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 19, 2021)

Prince Harry 'self-isolating': Duke readies for UK return amid Prince Philip health fears
					

PRINCE Harry is reportedly self-isolating at his mansion in California in case his grandfather Prince Philip's condition goes downhill and he has to rush back to the UK.




					www.express.co.uk
				




This looks promising. I'd not bet on the Greek being around for his birthday.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 19, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, Edinburgh clearly needs to be duked, so I imagine another lizard will take on the role.


The Meghan Markle millennium medal 🏅


----------



## andysays (Feb 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Prince Harry 'self-isolating': Duke readies for UK return amid Prince Philip health fears
> 
> 
> PRINCE Harry is reportedly self-isolating at his mansion in California in case his grandfather Prince Philip's condition goes downhill and he has to rush back to the UK.
> ...


After all that's happened, isn't it a bit presumptuous to just assume he'll get an invite?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Prince Harry 'self-isolating': Duke readies for UK return amid Prince Philip health fears
> 
> 
> PRINCE Harry is reportedly self-isolating at his mansion in California in case his grandfather Prince Philip's condition goes downhill and he has to rush back to the UK.
> ...



There are rumours the US might go on the quarantine red list. I wonder if Harry will be put in the Travelodge or the Ibis?


----------



## miss direct (Feb 19, 2021)

Royals don't have to do it, of course...


----------



## D'wards (Feb 19, 2021)

It looked for a while that Prince Harry might inherit the title of official Royal loose cannon and be a worthy successor to old Phil.

But sadly he's fucked off to California and become a woke podcaster.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)

Is he dead yet? I haven't been following.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone walking into a hospital is usually able to walk out of hospital even at the age of 99.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 19, 2021)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Anyone walking into a hospital is usually able to walk out of hospital even at the age of 99.


Not since Covid.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 19, 2021)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Anyone walking into a hospital is usually able to walk out of hospital even at the age of 99.




Not true. 

Unfortunately.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 19, 2021)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Anyone walking into a hospital is usually able to walk out of hospital even at the age of 99.



How so?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 19, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Is he dead yet? I haven't been following.



No. It'll be all over the media when it happens.


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> No. It'll be all over the media when it happens.



Yes, the law of libel doesn't apply to stories about the dead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, the law of libel doesn't apply to stories about the dead.


And stories about the undead? Could dracula or lestat sue for defamation?


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> And stories about the undead? Could dracula or lestat sue for defamation?



More likely to sue an overzealous dentist for defangation.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm surprised he hasn't been treated to the same kind of public service announcement website as Thatcher enjoyed during her waning years...









						Yes, Margaret Thatcher is dead
					

Keeping track of when, exactly, The Right Honourable Baroness Margaret Hilda Thatcher will finally cop it.




					www.isthatcherdeadyet.co.uk
				




I guess Philip is a much more loved national treasure than Maggie...


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 19, 2021)

They just announced that he definitely isn't getting better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> They just announced that he definitely isn't getting better.


was that ever news? 


> A royal source said: "Following consultation with his doctor the Duke of Edinburgh is likely to remain in hospital for observation and rest over the weekend and into next week.
> 
> 
> "As we have said previously the doctor is acting with an abundance of caution. The Duke remains in good spirits."
> ...


 Prince Philip health update issued by Buckingham Palace


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 19, 2021)

As my mother always said, “it’s the creaking gate that lasts the longest” Phil the Creak!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 19, 2021)

Don’t die at the weekend Phil babes. It’s the only time there is a chance of seeing some ok telly these days. Don’t spoil the weekend for us masses


----------



## tim (Feb 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Don’t die at the weekend Phil babes. It’s the only time there is a chance of seeing some ok telly these days. Don’t spoil the weekend for us masses



I'd rather he didn't die until I was back at work as a public holiday would make no difference to my life at the moment. Also, the Covid thing would rather limit the potential for acts of drunken orgiastic excess atop the statue of Queen Victoria opposite Buckingham Palace


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2021)

D'wards said:


> It looked for a while that Prince Harry might inherit the title of official Royal loose cannon and be a worthy successor to old Phil.



Yes, the rest of the clan are so drab in comparison.


----------



## T & P (Feb 20, 2021)

Charles has just gone in to visit him, so not getting discharged any time soon I guess...


----------



## Raheem (Feb 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Charles has just gone in to visit him, so not getting discharged any time soon I guess...


Either that or imminently.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 20, 2021)

Apparently he hates having visitors when in hospital so I suspect he’s unconscious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> Yes, the rest of the clan are so drab in comparison.


prince philip looks like he has both feet in the grave


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

tim said:


> I'd rather he didn't die until I was back at work as a public holiday would make no difference to my life at the moment. Also, the Covid thing would rather limit the potential for acts of drunken orgiastic excess atop the statue of Queen Victoria opposite Buckingham Palace


drunkenness would rather limit the potential for orgiastic excess atop the statue of queen victoria


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Don’t die at the weekend Phil babes. It’s the only time there is a chance of seeing some ok telly these days. Don’t spoil the weekend for us masses


yeh but nowadays when there are streaming services including netflix and amazon prime - and of course the bbc's own iplayer - it'll be less spoiled than it would have been in bygone years. anyway, it's fine rioting weather this weekend, a bit cool but by no means chilly or wet at least in london


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently he hates having visitors when in hospital so I suspect he’s unconscious.


Unless Charles is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Charles has just gone in to visit him, so not getting discharged any time soon I guess...


Scale grafts can take a bit of time


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> prince philip looks like he has both feet in the grave


Yes, but the problem is that they won't stay there for long


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, but the problem is that they won't stay there for long



they will when he is in naval fashion buried at sea. with his feet encased in concrete


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Visitors are only allowed in exceptional circumstances... could that include e.g. death being imminent?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Visitors are only allowed in exceptional circumstances... could that include e.g. death being imminent?


is someone dying something you might make an exception for?


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> is someone dying something you might make an exception for?


What, me personally?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> What, me personally?


well not you obviously

but the traditional reasonable person


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

Bet he will go on 21/02/21
At either 2.10, or 21:00 or 2:21 or similar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Bet he will go on 21/02/21
> At either 2.10, or 21:00 or 2:21 or similar.


while they're moving him to tooting


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> well not you obviously
> 
> but the traditional reasonable person


Well ye I’d like to think they’d allow a a son to go see his dad if he was about to croak(all this in covid times I should say).


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Bet he will go on 21/02/21
> At either 2.10, or 21:00 or 2:21 or similar.


Why?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why?



For the lolz...probably


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> but the traditional reasonable person




Tut tut tut. Good one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



It's Prince Philip crossing the channel in a dinghy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's Prince Philip crossing the channel in a dinghy?


nigel farage will be swimming the channel with his feet tied to prince philip's corpse


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>





It'll be 20:21
20/02/2021


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane 20:21 is 20 past 8 in auld money

so before 22:00


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2021)

Enough with this numbers crap


----------



## Smangus (Feb 20, 2021)

I keep clicking on this thread in hope, still disappointed


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2021)

Smangus said:


> I keep clicking on this thread in hope, still disappointed


So is the Queen.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Sugar Kane 20:21 is 20 past 8 in auld money
> 
> so before 22:00




Aye but they will take some time to prep for the press...


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Enough with this numbers crap



Feck orff


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Will it only be 15 people at the funeral under current covid rules?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Will it only be 15 people at the funeral under current covid rules?


No, more people than than will want to make sure he's dead


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Will it only be 15 people at the funeral under current covid rules?




Maybe 12 or 21?











Ok...I'll stop now 😜


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



Attention seeking bellend. (Forage, not you skyscraper101 obvs)


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Will it only be 15 people at the funeral under current covid rules?


15 People, 666 Lizards.


----------



## T & P (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



Nothing to do with Phil. Farage’s launching the Rejoin The EU Party.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>




Another sojourn in a light aircraft?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 20, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Another sojourn in a light aircraft?


Make sure you tow a nice long banner Farage...


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



Why the fuck would Farage be in the loop for privileged info?, I can understand the Palace consulting BoZo, Sir Keir the Uninspiring, maybe even Sturgeon before announcing to a bereaved nation that Phil the Greek has croaked but not Farage.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 20, 2021)

He’s not.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 20, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> He’s not.


Perhaps Farage has got the Limbaugh radio slot.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 20, 2021)

tim said:


> So is the Queen.


Nah, she's chuckling because she knows what we can only guess at.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>




so it going to be trump announcing he running for prez again or the republicans trying to impeach Harris


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so it going to be trump announcing he running for prez again or the republicans trying to impeach Harris


He probably wants to announce that he favours beans then cheese.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 20, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> He probably wants to announce that he favours beans then cheese.


Well at least he gets this right.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 20, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Well at least he gets this right.


Wait til you find out where he's putting them, though.


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Maybe 12 or 21?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to get his finger out if you’re gonna win your bet.


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No, more people than than will want to make sure he's dead


Not dead, new host!


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 20, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> 15 People, 666 Lizards.


Like I told daughter, the vulcanised rubber skin suits can’t last much longer than 100 years before you start to be able to see the scales.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2021)

hmm so Nigels big news


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2021)

10pm, what's the news?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 20, 2021)

oh


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2021)

oh Chinese communists are taking over uk schools


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 20, 2021)

Reds under the bike sheds?!


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2021)

the prince of wales visiting is a bit more newsworthy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2021)

Phew.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2021)

so english kids will get better at math

and nigel is worried


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2021)

Look at his teeth. No wonder Americans didn’t buy his schtick


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2021)

All those privately educated communists


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2021)

So he doesn’t mind UK history being sugar coated but he won’t stand for it coming from the Chinese


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 20, 2021)

Really, who gives a fuck.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 20, 2021)

i woke up to every newspaper and tele station telling me meg harry had be revoked royal patronage 


some mutherfuckers care about this shit


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> All those privately educated communists



its when they start being trained as priests that everyone should worry, iirc


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> All those privately educated communists



Yes, but they all went to the decent ones, not the third rate crammers


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> So he doesn’t mind UK history being sugar coated but he won’t stand for it coming from the Chinese



He'll have to stick it in his opium pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 21, 2021)

cybershot said:


> oh




Don't think thats how the curriculum works considering it comes from Westminster.

Westminster is paid for by the Russians.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2021)

the Chinese have been buying up minor brit private schools for a couple of years now and chinese billionares  do indeed have links to the the party. this isnt news nigel


----------



## tim (Feb 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> the Chinese have been buying up minor brit private schools for a couple of years now and chinese billionares  do indeed have links to the the party. this isnt news nigel




I'm sure the Chinese are, making (four year) plans for Nigel, because of this outburst


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Visitors are only allowed in exceptional circumstances... could that include e.g. death being imminent?



Well with Captain Tom we were certainly invited to read between the lines when the news reached the stage of 'his family are with him in hospital'.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2021)

tim said:


> I'm sure the Chinese are, making (four year) plans for Nigel, because of this outburst



Do they have a year of the bull(shit)frog?


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 21, 2021)

Elton John firing up his karaoke machine...

"Goodbye, Phil the Greek..."


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 21, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well with Captain Tom we were certainly invited to read between the lines when the news reached the stage of 'his family are with him in hospital'.


Yet again I am made to feel my age since the song from XTC immediately starting playing in my head


----------



## BobDavis (Feb 21, 2021)

If he is at end of life then they will let him go. If he cannot feed himself then they will just keep him clean & he will slip away. That is how they normally do it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Feb 21, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Yet again I am made to feel my age since the song from XTC immediately starting playing in my head


Meant to quote the post by tim not elbows damn tablet it's a lot easier on the PC


----------



## kenny g (Feb 21, 2021)

Fromage looks like red wine has got the better of his teeth. Brush before bed Nigel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Fromage looks like red wine has got the better of his teeth. Brush before bed Nigel.


Floss garrotes ftw


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


>



Great record, takes me back. Makes this whole tedious waiting... waiting... for His Royal Undeadness to shuffle off... a bit more worthwhile


----------



## moochedit (Feb 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> the Chinese have been buying up minor brit private schools for a couple of years now and chinese billionares  do indeed have links to the the party. this isnt news nigel



Awnser is simple. Nationalise all the private schools and turn them into state comprehensives. I doubt Nigel would agree though.


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 21, 2021)

You can remove the (rumour) bit from the title of the post.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 21, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> You can remove the (rumour) bit from the title of the post.


You know something?


----------



## petee (Feb 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Sugar Kane 20:21 is 20 past 8 in auld money
> 
> so before 22:00



it confused me when i started learning german, that "halb acht" meant 7:30.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Perhaps Farage has got the Limbaugh radio slot.



I assumed Trump would get that.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

Fucker's taking his time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Fucker's taking his time.


He has an unusual resistance to stakes through the heart


----------



## moochedit (Feb 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Fucker's taking his time.



We need a covid mutant lizard compatible varient.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

moochedit said:


> We need a covid mutant lizard compatible varient.


or a pillow


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 22, 2021)

Well my numerology theory has failed.*

Bummer



*not surprisingly but also disappointedly.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 22, 2021)

He was reported as doing well last week.

This morning Prince William said he’s doing “OK”.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> He was reported as doing well last week.
> 
> This morning Prince William said he’s doing “OK”.



i wouldn't trust the duke of cambridge's opinion on medical matters. or many matters.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 22, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Elton John firing up his karaoke machine...
> 
> "Goodbye, Phil the Greek..."



Crocodile Rock, surely?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 255608


They’re “keeping an eye on him” wink.

He’s given the go ahead, hasn’t he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> They’re “keeping an eye on him” wink.
> 
> He’s given the go ahead, hasn’t he?


the judas wink


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 22, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> They’re “keeping an eye on him” wink.
> 
> He’s given the go ahead, hasn’t he?



Trying to fit the funeral between Cheltenham and Aintree?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> or a pillow


Guess the nurses didn't leave the room when charlie was there. 


platinumsage said:


> He was reported as doing well last week.



Is he in "Good Spirits"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Is he in "Good Spirits"?


think more blithe spirit


----------



## elbows (Feb 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 255608
> i wouldn't trust the duke of cambridge's opinion on medical matters. or many matters.



The first anniversary of this is coming up soon:



> Speaking to Joe Mooney, an advance paramedic with the National Ambulance Service, the duke said: “I bet everyone’s like ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’, and you’re like ‘no, you’ve just got a cough’.”
> 
> The 37-year-old continued, questioning whether coverage of the coronavirus outbreak appears to be “dramatic”.
> 
> “Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment? Is it being a little bit hyped up do you think in the media?” he asked.





> Later grimacing in pretend horror, the duke said: “By the way, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are spreading coronavirus, Sorry.
> 
> “We’re keeping an eye on that, so do tell us if we need to stop.”





> During the first day of their three-day tour of Ireland, Catherine and Prince William shook hands with multiple people.
> 
> They are expected to continue to do so, as per the advice they have been given in line with Public Health England guidance.











						Prince William jokes about ‘spreading’ coronavirus during Ireland tour
					

‘Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment?’ duke asks a paramedic during trip




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> The first anniversary of this is coming up soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god sent the virus but the mountbatten-windsors spread the pandemic


----------



## elbows (Feb 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> god sent the virus but the mountbatten-windsors spread the pandemic



Mountbatten down the hatches, I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 22, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Elton John firing up his karaoke machine...
> 
> "Goodbye, Phil the Greek..."


“Scandal in the Bin” maybe more appropriate?


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 22, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> He was reported as doing well last week.
> 
> This morning Prince William said he’s doing “OK”.


He’s done for


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2021)

He's such an old tease.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

tim said:


> He's such an old tease.


Stiff-tease


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 23, 2021)

He’s out


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> He’s out
> 
> View attachment 255730


 I got all excited for a few seconds, I thought he’d finally gone.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 23, 2021)

Concerns are, apparently, growing.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 23, 2021)

He's been in hospital for ages


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2021)

Argonia said:


> He's been in hospital for ages


i wish he'd die or decide to live forever, it's this shilly-shallying which is so undignified


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2021)

He’s got one job to do...


----------



## moochedit (Feb 23, 2021)

Argonia said:


> He's been in hospital for ages



But he is in good spirits!  
Did we mention he walked in? <\bbc>


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2021)

Update from Buck House. Not going anywhere anytime soon..









						Prince Philip has infection and is set to stay in hospital 'for several days'
					

The Duke of Edinburgh is responding to treatment and is "comfortable", Buckingham Palace says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




One is tempted to read between the lines there...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i wish he'd die or decide to live forever, it's this shilly-shallying which is so undignified


Does a Faustian pact require some form of cosmic karma? Only asking because tiger woods is in hospital. So is tiger's loss, phil's gain?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Does a Faustian pact require some form of cosmic karma? Only asking because tiger woods is in hospital. So is tiger's loss, phil's gain?


Dunno but your idea has legs


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice day for it!


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2021)

The last two major royals to enter a hospital and fail to emerge alive after so long were the Queen Mother and Princess Dianna. Just saying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> The last two major royals to enter a hospital and fail to emerge alive after so long were the Queen Mother and Princess Dianna. Just saying.


Not true


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2021)

Diana didn't spend much time at all in hospital. Alive at least.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2021)

She went in, and after ten days days still hadn’t emerged alive, just like the Queen Mother and Prince Philip.

You know that saying: like mother-in-law, like daughter-in-law.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> She went in, and after ten days days still hadn’t emerged alive, just like the Queen Mother and Prince Philip.



You are correct, though your wording is confusing.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2021)

The Queen is “reportedly distraught” according to Woman & Home magazine. Make of that what you will....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

What about the Royal mams and bairns?


----------



## Flavour (Feb 26, 2021)

HURRY UP YOU OLD CUNT


----------



## flypanam (Feb 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> The Queen is “reportedly distraught” according to Woman & Home magazine. Make of that what you will....


Which means he's okay.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2021)

Just bumping this for easier access


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 27, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just bumping this for easier access



Said the paparazzi in that Parisian tunnel


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2021)

still alive?


----------



## Looby (Feb 27, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just bumping this for easier access


Fucksake! 😡


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> Charles has just gone in to visit him, so not getting discharged any time soon I guess...



I think Philip knows he’s going to die:









						Prince Philip 'asked Charles to visit hospital to plan Royal Family's future'
					

A former palace insider claimed the visit last weekend would have been at the duke's request.




					metro.co.uk
				




Or at least that’s one of the possibilities according to Dickie Arbiter, who was asked to speculate on the reasons for Charles’ visit. Who wouldn’t trust the vague pronouncements when phoned by a tabloid of someone who hasn’t worked for the royals for 20 years?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 27, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I think Philip knows he’s going to die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep the media loves these rent-a-quote "royal experts" who have no more clue what's going on than the rest of us!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 27, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I think Philip knows he’s going to die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like he had a vision that charlie's future ends on a scaffold in trafalger sq.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 27, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I think Philip knows he’s going to die:



tbh he is 99


----------



## Wilf (Feb 27, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I think Philip knows he’s going to die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great name though -_ Shitty Referee._


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 27, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> If he is at end of life then they will let him go. If he cannot feed himself then they will just keep him clean & he will slip away. That is how they normally do it.


Isn't that the controversial Liverpool Care Pathway approach? Basically, withdraw food and let them weaken and starve to death?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 27, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Isn't that the controversial Liverpool Care Pathway approach? Basically, withdraw food and let them weaken and starve to death?



With the Royals they use lethal injections to get the timing right. See George the Fifth.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 27, 2021)

Bit off topic but the Harry announced on a tv show that the American great grandson Archie's first word was "crocodile"

Appropriately....for lizard folk.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 27, 2021)

Perhaps Chucky just fancied seeing his Dad.


----------



## JimW (Feb 27, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Bit off topic but the Harry announced on a tv show that the American great grandson Archie's first word was "crocodile"
> 
> Appropriately....for lizard folk.


He was thinking about his dear old great grandad in extremis.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Perhaps Chucky just fancied seeing his Dad.



...to help him along to the great terrarium in the sky.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 27, 2021)

I reckon Liz(ard) will go and then they'll have to change all the fucking money and then Chuckie will buy the farm soon after and they'll have to change all the fucking money once again.


----------



## JimW (Feb 27, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I reckon Liz(ard) will go and then they'll have to change all the fucking money and then Chuckie will buy the farm soon after and they'll have to change all the fucking money once again.


They should get them to re-use the same human skin for each new ruler, would save loads.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 27, 2021)

His last prolonged hospital stay was 11 days for an abdomenectomy in 2013, so this is obviously something even more major.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

King George was "helped" by his doctor so as to announce the death in the morning papers rather than the lesser respected evening papers. He was given fatal doses of morphine and cocaine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 27, 2021)

I might pick "massive speedball" over "being in the Evening Standard" too tbh.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 27, 2021)

Morphine and cocaine, what a way to go.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 27, 2021)

How are we doing dead yet?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 27, 2021)

Not dead yet. Unless quantum physics is involved and he's dead and alive simultaneously.


----------



## Flavour (Feb 27, 2021)

schrodinger's prince until there's any further updates


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## magneze (Feb 27, 2021)

Wasnt there a story about Prince Harry self isolating about 10 days ago? Maybe he's being kept alive until he can fly back.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 27, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> bump



Bump because some news is emerging?

<looks in cupboard for popcorn>


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 27, 2021)

His endurance is certainly impressive, nearly a year after this thread started and over 10 days since being in hospital he’s still not been declared dead


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> His endurance is certainly impressive, nearly a year after this thread started and over 10 days since being in hospital he’s still not been declared dead


Ah yes. I was trying to remember the date when I was sent off in a taxi to work from home for my taxes. Should have just looked up this thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> His endurance is certainly impressive, nearly a year after this thread started and over 10 days since being in hospital he’s still not been declared dead


They're still looking for a pulse


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 27, 2021)

magneze said:


> Wasnt there a story about Prince Harry self isolating about 10 days ago? Maybe he's being kept alive until he can fly back.



"All is forgiven Harry, please rush back as soon as you can, Philip can't wait to see you! You haven't had any problems with any of your organs lately, have you?"


----------



## Combustible (Feb 28, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "All is forgiven Harry, please rush back as soon as you can, Philip can't wait to see you! You haven't had any problems with any of your organs lately, have you?"


I thought blood relatives were preferable?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 28, 2021)

Ah I keep thinking "finally".

Nope.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2021)

Prince Philip transferred to second hospital for heart condition tests
					

The Duke of Edinburgh, 99, will undergo testing and observation for a pre-existing heart condition.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Prince Philip transferred to second hospital for heart condition tests
> 
> 
> The Duke of Edinburgh, 99, will undergo testing and observation for a pre-existing heart condition.
> ...


nhs-issue pillows may prove effective where private ones have failed.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> nhs-issue pillows may prove effective where private ones have failed.


Like so many private-sector endeavours, in the end it has to be bailed out by the state.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2021)

so the NHS has to take over. lovely


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 1, 2021)

Well that's that then isn't it. Funeral before the Cheltenham Festival or after?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Well that's that then isn't it. Funeral before the Cheltenham Festival or after?


during


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Well that's that then isn't it. Funeral before the Cheltenham Festival or after?


the prince philip memorial six furlong hearse sprint


----------



## Petcha (Mar 1, 2021)

I bet the lovely Sussexes are regretting the timing of their 'sensational' and 'shocking' Oprah interview to be aired on the weekend now


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I bet the lovely Sussexes are regretting the timing of their 'sensational' and 'shocking' Oprah interview to be aired on the weekend now


they never knew the lengths to which prince philip would go to keep the publicity initiative


----------



## Petcha (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> they never knew the lengths to which prince philip would go to keep the publicity initiative



It really is a win/win situation. A PR disaster on one side and the end of Phil on the other.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2021)

the sun is out. this could be a lovely day


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> It really is a win/win situation. A PR disaster on one side and the end of Phil on the other.


i've been very disappointed in diana's sons, one of whom - i thought - would go postal at balmoral one christmas


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> the sun is out. this could be a lovely day


a good day to die


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2021)

i hope fugitive from justice sir cliff is ok


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> a good day to die


Is it too late to cast Phil as the next James Bond?

Truth be told, he'd undoubtedly be the most faithful to the character in the books...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Is it too late to cast Phil as the next James Bond?
> 
> Truth be told, he'd undoubtedly be the most faithful to the character in the books...


not scottish mind - james bond half-swiss, half-scottish


----------



## RedRedRose (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been very disappointed in diana's sons, one of whom - i thought - would go postal at balmoral one christmas


Don't you have to work to 'go postal'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Don't you have to work to 'go postal'?


do a dipendra seemed to fail on recognisability


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 1, 2021)

It does seem like his ticker is on the way out.  Won't be long now I suspect.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

St Peter, leaning on the Pearly Gates:

_Ah, finally! Okay... let's have a look what we've got here. Ah, yes, here's the right page. Yep, that's it it says... "you're a cunt"._


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 1, 2021)

Farewell, sweet prince


----------



## Argonia (Mar 1, 2021)

Wilf said:


> St Peter, leaning on the Pearly Gates:
> 
> _Ah, finally! Okay... let's have a look what we've got here. Ah, yes, here's the right page. Yep, that's it it says... "you're a cunt"._



He ain't going in that direction


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 1, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> His endurance is certainly impressive, nearly a year after this thread started and over 10 days since being in hospital he’s still not been declared dead


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 1, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Don't you have to work to 'go postal'?



None of the royals really work..


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> None of the royals really work..



To be fair, I'd rather shoot myself in the head than have to attend all of the public events they do.  It'd be like sitting through your high school graduation every day for the rest of your life.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 1, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> To be fair, I'd rather shoot myself in the head than have to attend all of the public events they do.  It'd be like sitting through your high school graduation every day for the rest of your life.



True. But it's definitely not hard graft. 
Philip was master of ribbon cutting. Onerous but doable...
I guess the ones who ended up in the army or navy or raf worked. 
Forgot about that. 🤔


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> To be fair, I'd rather shoot myself in the head than have to attend all of the public events they do.  It'd be like sitting through your high school graduation every day for the rest of your life.


They're free to renounce their claimed status and relinquish the tedious role.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They're free to renounce their claimed status and relinquish the tedious role.



... and still be stalked by photographers for the rest of their lives.  I'll pass, thanks.  There's freedom in being completely obscure.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 1, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> ... and still be stalked by photographers for the rest of their lives.  I'll pass, thanks.



Yes that bit is shit but ... swings and roundabouts. Edward doesnt get a mention ever much. So it's possible to be a low profile royal. There are some who sort of walk into the limelight and can't do without it. And others who just get dragged into it and then can't get away.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> ... and still be stalked by photographers for the rest of their lives.  I'll pass, thanks.  There's something to be said for being completely obscure.


If they were that troubled by the media attention they could let the state know that, as a family, they no longer wish to continue with the absurd, anachronistic pretence.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> If they were that troubled by the media attention they could let the state know that, as a family, they no longer wish to continue with the absurd, anachronistic pretence.



They could, but that would require a certain amount of collective mental health they don't seem to possess.  They seem a bit screwed up.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been very disappointed in diana's sons, one of whom - i thought - would go postal at balmoral one christmas



There aren't usually many royals up there at Christmas, major ones at least, sometimes some of the lesser ones have low-key visits - Most are at Sandringham, although C&C usually get themselves up to Birkhall in time for Hogmanay.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Christ, the state broadcaster's output is going to be even more intolerable than usual when he carks, isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

pogofish said:


> There aren't usually many royals up there at Christmas, major ones at least, sometimes some of the lesser ones have low-key visits - Most are at Sandringham, although C&C usually get themselves up to Birkhall in time for Hogmanay.


so many palaces leads to great confusion among even the royal family


----------



## prunus (Mar 1, 2021)

Is the old fucker still alive then?

Fucks sake.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2021)

as least he will die british,  not european


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2021)

Gotta love the photograph published in the press of 'someone' being transferred into an ambulance yesterday and shielded by aides. Everyone deserves their privacy in such situations, so hats off to staff who blocked the view of the paparazzi with umbrellas.

Speaking of hats off, shame that the employer(s) of the man wearing a posh top hat in that image deemed it absolutely indispensable for him to wear it while carrying out the duty of helping transfer a patient into an ambulance.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> as least he will die british,  not european


His Greek/Danish parentage certainly means he could have applied for an EU passport, so maybe not?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> His Greek/Danish parentage certainly means he could have applied for an EU passport, so maybe not?


being as he was exiled from greece i am not persuaded that they'd be up for offering him a passport


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> as least he will die british,  not european



 Greek


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Greek





Pickman's model said:


> being as he was exiled from greece i am not persuaded that they'd be up for offering him a passport


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> being as he was exiled from greece i am not persuaded that they'd be up for offering him a passport


Technically it was his father, the failed army commander that was banished for life...so, you never know


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 1, 2021)

Every. Fucking. Time. I. See. This. Thread. Bumped. It. Gives. Me. False. Fucking. Hope.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Christ, the state broadcaster's output is going to be even more intolerable than usual when he carks, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 256804



I'm going to boycott it. It's going to be a disaster of Titanic proportions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Christ, the state broadcaster's output is going to be even more intolerable than usual when he carks, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 256804


the scenes of lickspittlery will be on a scale unseen since diana's death and quite possibly since churchill's.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> so many palaces leads to great confusion among even the royal family



Its a common misconception but Balmoral is not a palace and never has been - It and its estate remain the private property of the Monarch, same with Birkhall.  Their management by the same body that manages the other royal properties/palaces is governed by some sort of complex trustee agreement that get renewed each time it changes hands to the next monarch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Its a common misconception but Balmoral is not a palace and never has been - It and its estate remain the private property of the Monarch, same with Birkhall.  Their management by the same body that manages the other royal properties/palaces is governed by some sort of complex trustee agreement that get renewed each time it changes hands to the next monarch.


it is palatial => it is a palace. i am not commenting on its legal status


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Gotta love the photograph published in the press of 'someone' being transferred into an ambulance yesterday and shielded by aides. Everyone deserves their privacy in such situations, so hats off to staff who blocked the view of the paparazzi with umbrellas.
> 
> Speaking of hats off, shame that the employer(s) of the man wearing a posh top hat in that image deemed it absolutely indispensable for him to wear it while carrying out the duty of helping transfer a patient into an ambulance.



That guy is without question an undertaker.  It's just a matter of announcing it now


----------



## Argonia (Mar 1, 2021)

Come on


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the scenes of lickspittlery will be on a scale unseen since diana's death and quite possibly since churchill's.


Which reminds me of my most very favouritist bit of BBC output, evah.

Here, after about an hour (51:58) of the Corporation's review of 1997, they decide to seamlessly segue into the death of Diana by playing _Lucky Man (!!!   ) _by the Verve over a series of other losses that year including Sir Isiah Berlin, 'Big Daddy' (Shirley Crabtree), Stephane Grappelli & Brian Glover...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Which reminds me of my most very favouritist bit of BBC output, evah.
> 
> Here, after about an hour (51:58) of the Corporation's review of 1997, they decide to seamlessly segue into the death of Diana by playing _Lucky Man (!!!   ) _by the Verve over a series of other losses that year including Sir Isiah Berlin, 'Big Daddy' (Shirley Crabtree), Stephane Grappelli & Brian Glover...



should have played this one


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "All is forgiven Harry, please rush back as soon as you can, Philip can't wait to see you! You haven't had any problems with any of your organs lately, have you?"



there may be some DNA match issue there


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2021)

Phil dying before the Oprah interview would certainly be, erm, narrativly convenient.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2021)

He can't be seen to have died in a private hossy


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 256825
> 
> Any suggestions?


guardian shit thread >>>>>


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

S☼I said:


> He can't be seen to have died in a private hossy


he must be seen dead by people who will be believed.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> To be fair, I'd rather shoot myself in the head than have to attend all of the public events they do.  It'd be like sitting through your high school graduation every day for the rest of your life.


Phil always had the added pressure of coming up with a racist comment for each occasion.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

needed specialist care not available at the posho hossy?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 256825
> 
> Any suggestions?



so he can praise the NHS for his treatment and get some brownie points for the royal family
and tuck into some of the Sir tom stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so he can praise the NHS for his treatment and get some brownie points for the royal family
> and tuck into some of Sir tom


yes, he'll be needing some human flesh if he's going to reach 100


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone else would be being ragged in The Maul and Express as just another bed blocking shyster.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 1, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Anyone else would be being ragged in The Maul and Express as just another bed blocking shyster.



Yes Atos should test him to see if he can still cut a ribbon and tell a racist joke. Then get back to work phil


----------



## pogofish (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it is palatial => it is a palace. i am not commenting on its legal status



I believe it has the reputation of being the least palatial of all the royal residences - In fact most of the courtiers/hangers-on/staff hate the annual visit there because it is such a cold, uncomfortable and spartan place with fuck-all to do if you don't like hills or country stuff.  

And some of the outlying lodges, where they and their guests spend their days have barely seen a lick of paint since Victorian times - One only got electricity in the 1990s, a couple of others have still to get connected.

Birkhall is much nicer though - Since Charles inherited it from the Queen Mother, he has put a lot of effort into making it a very nice and comfortable home - But they use it a lot more than Balmoral gets used.


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Anyone else would be being ragged in The Maul and Express as just another bed blocking shyster.



Do the Express like him now? I seem the remember, under the management of Richard Desmond, they printed all kinds of conspiratorial bollocks about Phil scheming to make Spencer deliberately get into a limo with a pissed driver and not wear a seatbelt.

And I had always expected such consistency from our tabloids.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2021)

pogofish said:


> I believe it has the reputation of being the least palatial of all the royal residences - In fact most of the courtiers/hangers-on/staff hate the annual visit there because it is such a cold, uncomfortable and spartan place with fuck-all to do if you don't like hills or country stuff.
> 
> And some of the outlying lodges, where they and their guests spend their days have barely seen a lick of paint since Victorian times - One only got electricity in the 1990s, a couple of others have still to get connected.
> 
> Birkhall is much nicer though - Since Charles inherited it from the Queen Mother, he has put a lot of effort into making it a very nice and comfortable home - But they use it a lot more than Balmoral gets used.




Am I remembering correctly that Tony impregnated Cherie at Balmoral?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Am I remembering correctly that Tony impregnated Cherie at Balmoral?



I have heard that, yes.  

If you don't like hunting, shooting and fishing etc, it would seem a fair enough thing to do.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do the Express like him now? I seem the remember, under the management of Richard Desmond, they printed all kinds of conspiratorial bollocks about Phil scheming to make Spencer deliberately get into a limo with a pissed driver and not wear a seatbelt.
> 
> And I had always expected such consistency from our tabloids.


Possibly, I just reacted to my years of loathing for the arse licking bastards.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Am I remembering correctly that Tony impregnated Cherie at Balmoral?


kinnel, it's nearly teatime FFS


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 1, 2021)

I guess they wont


brogdale said:


> kinnel, it's nearly teatime FFS



What time is the bbc news on telly? 6 o clock?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I guess they wont
> 
> 
> What time is the bbc news on telly? 6 o clock?


All day these days 😁


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I reckon Liz(ard) will go and then they'll have to change all the fucking money and then Chuckie will buy the farm soon after and they'll have to change all the fucking money once again.



Given how red in the face Chuck usually is, & not as a result of sunburn, I'm going to take a punt on him having unmanaged/badly-managed hypertension, & that his end will be from a stroke.

I can live in hope, anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Given how red in the face Chuck usually is, & not as a result of sunburn, I'm going to take a punt on him having unmanaged/badly-managed hypertension, & that his end will be from a stroke.
> 
> I can live in hope, anyway.


Maybe he'll collapse and die at his pa's funeral


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he'll collapse and die at his pa's funeral


Causing William to have a nervous collapse therefore putting George on the throne at aged 7.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 1, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Causing William to have a nervous collapse therefore putting George on the throne at aged 7.



With Andrew as regent


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Causing William to have a nervous collapse therefore putting George on the throne at aged 7.



Don't give me false hope! 😠


----------



## souljacker (Mar 1, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Given how red in the face Chuck usually is, & not as a result of sunburn, I'm going to take a punt on him having unmanaged/badly-managed hypertension, & that his end will be from a stroke.
> 
> I can live in hope, anyway.



He's got those big swollen fingers too which often means high blood pressure. It's all that rich food because it can't be stress.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2021)

any news?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

souljacker said:


> He's got those big swollen fingers too which often means high blood pressure. It's all that rich food because it can't be stress.



We can live in hope that it's going to cause a massive stroke, can't we?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> We can live in hope that it's going to cause a massive stroke, can't we?


too quick


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> any news?


I heard they’re doing an open topped bus tour with the corpse because the funeral is only allowed 15 people due to lockdown.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2021)

They’re going to prop him up with the Royal sceptre.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> They’re going to prop him up with the Royal sceptre.


thrust it up his jaxi in lieu of a backbone


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> thrust it up his jaxi in lieu of a backbone


I don’t know how they plan to move his jaw, but they’ve got Culshaw working on “what is it you do?” “Lol, forgeigners” and “my mum was a nun, you know”.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 1, 2021)

Have we had this yet?

(cue lengthy discussion of the ethics of making fun of Prince Philip's appearance)


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Have we had this yet?
> View attachment 256874
> (cue lengthy discussion of the ethics of making fun of Prince Philip's appearance)




I think you might get away with it as..
1. It's not his dating app profile pic 
2. There's no horse.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 1, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Given how red in the face Chuck usually is, & not as a result of sunburn, I'm going to take a punt on him having unmanaged/badly-managed hypertension, & that his end will be from a stroke.
> 
> I can live in hope, anyway.



They should follow the Euro and put nice pictures of bridges and so on on the money so it doesn't have to be resssued at great effort every time one of these fucking monarchs dies.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 1, 2021)

Argonia said:


> They should follow the Euro and put nice pictures of bridges and so on on the money so it doesn't have to be resssued at great effort every time one of these fucking monarchs dies.



I agree with taking the king/queen off notes but i don't think they will withdraw all the existing notes and coins in one go like that. They will just start printing chucky instead of liz on any new notes and coins so we will still be getting the liz ones in our change for years after she dies.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 1, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I agree with taking the king/queen off notes but i don't think they will withdraw all the existing notes and coins in one go like that. They will just start printing chucky instead of liz on any new notes and coins so we will still be getting the liz ones in our change for years after she dies.



Is that how it works? I suppose it's been so long since a monarch karked it that we don't really know. Won't there be something like a six month period where the Liz(ard) ones will be legal tender still and after that kaput like they did with the old Adam Smith twenties?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Is that how it works? I suppose it's been so long since a monarch karked it that we don't really know. Won't there be something like a six month period where the Liz(ard) ones will be legal tender still and after that kaput like they did with the old Adam Smith twenties?


I suspect there will be tonnes of clickbait about "Are Elizabeth notes still legal?" and the like.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 1, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Is that how it works? I suppose it's been so long since a monarch karked it that we don't really know. Won't there be something like a six month period where the Liz(ard) ones will be legal tender still and after that kaput like they did with the old Adam Smith twenties?



When i was a kid in the 70s i'm remember i used to get the odd old shiling coin (worth 5p in "new money") in my change that had george the whatever number it was on them. I may be wrong but i think it would be too expensive and complicated to change every note and coin in 6 months like that.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2021)

It would be phased, and at quite the cost given:

*Relatively speaking, we've only just gone polymer
*Cash use has collapsed during covid, and it was falling anyway, so the expense of replacing notes just for the monarch might cause controversy


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 1, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Phil always had the added pressure of coming up with a racist comment for each occasion.


You do wonder whether he's been well enough to question where the doctors and nurses come from?


----------



## Flavour (Mar 1, 2021)

Argonia said:


> They should follow the Euro and put nice pictures of bridges and so on on the money so it doesn't have to be resssued at great effort every time one of these fucking monarchs dies.



Bridges _that don't even exist. _Might as well put fictional characters on the notes, they'll never die either. Could have Sherlock Holmes, or Michael Caine, or a Dalek.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Bridges _that don't even exist. _Might as well put fictional characters on the notes, they'll never die either. Could have Sherlock Holmes, or Michael Caine, or a Dalek.


Michael Caine isn't fictional


----------



## Flavour (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Yossarian (Mar 1, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Bridges _that don't even exist. _Might as well put fictional characters on the notes, they'll never die either. Could have Sherlock Holmes, or Michael Caine, or a Dalek.



"The results of the public poll are in -  the new £10 will feature Del Boy falling through the bar."


----------



## Flavour (Mar 1, 2021)

David Beckham about to take a free kick against Greece in a world cup qualifier on the fiver


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 1, 2021)

£5 note: Basil hitting the car with the branch. 
£10 note: Les Dawson tinkering on the piano. 
£20 note: Tommy Cooper doing the 'Just like that'. 
£50 note: Del Boy.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> You do wonder whether he's been well enough to question where the doctors and nurses come from?





> “The Philippines must be half-empty as you’re all here running the NHS” (on meeting a Filipino nurse at Luton and Dunstable Hospital).


 The priceless racism of the Duke of Edinburgh | Racism News | Al Jazeera


----------



## Spanner (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> too quick



Ha ha. How funny strokes are!! Especially for posh people. Because their families don’t grieve or anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ha ha. How funny strokes are!! Especially for posh people. Because their families don’t grieve or anything.


Most families don't force their mourning on everyone else


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

Another day. Another 8am passes


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ha ha. How funny strokes are!! Especially for posh people. Because their families don’t grieve or anything.



Are you new here?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 2, 2021)

What exactly is the heart problem the press refer to - An inability to find one?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are you new here?


Odd thread for a forelock tugger?



Or..entire boards, ftm...


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

It’s happening, it’s happening


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> It’s happening, it’s happening


You know something?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> You know something?


If the Express is saying "this is not the end"...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 2, 2021)

he bbc referring to him as "the prince, who turns 100 in june" was reaching a bit even for them.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Odd thread for a forelock tugger?
> 
> View attachment 256929
> 
> Or..entire boards, ftm...



On the other hand maybe they are not new at all?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ha ha. How funny strokes are!! Especially for posh people. Because their families don’t grieve or anything.


Good point. There is a way of _ensuring_ no royals grieve. But it’s a bit killy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> If the Express is saying "this is not the end"...
> 
> View attachment 256933


Fortunately penny junor's medical opinion is worthless


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Good point. There is a way of _ensuring_ no royals grieve. But it’s a bit killy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Then again, there are ways of ensuring that none of them are in a position to grieve for each other.


There's a list of the line of succession here up to sixtieth in line to the throne. Succession to the British throne - Wikipedia once you'd got that far down the list I expect 61 onwards would have learned not to grieve.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There's a list of the line of succession here up to sixtieth in line to the throne. Succession to the British throne - Wikipedia once you'd got that far down the list I expect 61 onwards would have learned not to grieve.


Will no-one think of the "posh people"?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There's a list of the line of succession here up to sixtieth in line to the throne. Succession to the British throne - Wikipedia once you'd got that far down the list I expect 61 onwards would have learned not to grieve.


Keep going, comrades.  Let’s not leave a job half finished.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Keep going, comrades.  Let’s not leave a job half finished.


here's the first hundred Top 100 in line to the throne  after that the likes of penny junor will play their part, sharing the fruits of their research.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> here's the first hundred Top 100 in line to the throne  after that the likes of penny junor will play their part, sharing the fruits of their research.



From 2009 though. Andrew the sweaty pizza eater has slipped a few places since then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> From 2009 though. Andrew the pizza eater has slipped a few places since then.


Try here Line of Succession | Britroyals


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> When i was a kid in the 70s i'm remember i used to get the odd old shiling coin (worth 5p in "new money") in my change that had george the whatever number it was on them. I may be wrong but i think it would be too expensive and complicated to change every note and coin in 6 months like that.



I still remember two-shilling coins as substitute for 10ps as late as 1983/84.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> From 2009 though. Andrew the sweaty pizza eater has slipped a few places since then.


I’d be tempted to spare Harry for the lols. Can you imagine Middle England?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> From 2009 though. Andrew the sweaty pizza eater has slipped a few places since then.


In 2008 bored genealogists worked out the line of succession to 1400 places or thereabouts https://www   .dailym   ail.co   .uk/femail/article-10326   52/The-West-Co   untry-travel-agents-wife-612th-line-throne-unlikely-Britons-list-royal-succession.html so the information is out there


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’d be tempted to spare Harry for the lols. Can you imagine Middle England?


Yes but I try not to


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> In 2008 bored genealogists worked out the line of succession to 1400 places or thereabouts https://www   .dailym   ail.co   .uk/femail/article-10326   52/The-West-Co   untry-travel-agents-wife-612th-line-throne-unlikely-Britons-list-royal-succession.html so the information is out there


Look, I’m not a monster. I wouldn’t say keep going until we reach Danny Dyer.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’d be tempted to spare Harry for the lols. Can you imagine Middle England?



(((Express readers))) (((mail readers))) (((piers morgan)))


----------



## RedRedRose (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Try here Line of Succession | Britroyals


The Royals can marry Roman Catholics, but they can't be sovereign? Anyone know the details?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Anyone know the details?


Yes. Catholics can’t be monarch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> (((Express readers))) (((mail readers))) (((piers morgan)))


Oh, Piers Morgan won’t be spared.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> You know something?


Just getting excited.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. Catholics can’t be monarch.


I thought all that malarkey had stopped now?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. Catholics can’t be monarch.





cyril_smear said:


> I thought all that malarkey had stopped now?



They can, but only if they were born after 28 October 2011.

See The Succession to the Crown Act (2013)


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> I thought all that malarkey had stopped now?


No. Royals are now allowed to _marry_ a Catholic without losing succession, but they still aren’t allowed to _be_ one.


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2021)

Bit hard to be a left-footer head of the C of E  I might apply if they're dropping the bar though. I look good in a frock.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

JimW said:


> Bit hard to be a left-footer head of the C of E  I might apply if they're dropping the bar though. I look good in a frock.


Defender of “Faith” not “The Faith” would be the fudge.  Better just to kill them.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 2, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> The Royals can marry Roman Catholics, but they can't be sovereign? Anyone know the details?



something something Henry the 8th

also cannot be PM if you are Catholic


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Defender of “Faith” not “The Faith” would be the fudge.  Better just to kill them.



You're always Mr Practical


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> also cannot be PM if you are Catholic


Oh, is that right? I thought that was long gone.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

You can be PM if you're Jewish  - Disraeli.

How about Buddhist, Hindu, Sikh, Jedi etc?


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> something something Henry the 8th
> 
> also cannot be PM if you are Catholic


Thought blair was catholic? Vaguely remember reading something like that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> You can be PM if you're Jewish  - Disraeli.
> 
> How about Buddhist, Hindu, Sikh, Jedi etc?


disraeli became an anglican at the age of 12


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Thought blair was catholic? Vaguely remember reading something like that?


yeh but not when he became prime minister After 30 years as a closet Catholic, Blair finally puts faith before politics


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, is that right? I thought that was long gone.



nope Blair converted after his pm ended


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah you can be PM and a Catholic can't you? Isn't Johnson?

Blair became a Catholic after he was PM though.

Edit Johnson converted to Anglicism apparently


----------



## Raheem (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> disraeli became an anglican at the age of 12


Yep, that's when he changed his name from Israeli.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

Johnson is baptised Catholic apparently, didn't know that









						Boris Johnson 'first baptised Catholic' to become prime minister
					

BORIS Johnson has become the first baptised Catholic to become prime minister.




					www.irishnews.com
				




Edit: oh right converted to Anglicism, OK


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 2, 2021)

defiffles mother was Catholic

he gave it up because of his political ambitions


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Try here Line of Succession | Britroyals


I wonder if those further down the list use it as a pick up line in the pub?  I'm 47th in line to the throne you know.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> nope Blair converted after his pm ended


Fucksake, it’s the 21st Century.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucksake, it’s the 21st Century.




^^^this and fiuckin' then some!


----------



## Epico (Mar 2, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I wonder if those further down the list use it as a pick up line in the pub?  I'm 47th in line to the throne you know.



"Have you any Royalty in you? Would you like some?"


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> You can be PM if you're Jewish  - Disraeli.


Converted to Christianity. 

It is mad that this is still an issue today.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 2, 2021)

Surely if Johnson was a Catholic he'd be governing in a way that killed British citizens in their thousands and precipitated the breakup of the Union?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 2, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ha ha. How funny strokes are!! Especially for posh people. Because their families don’t grieve or anything.



Stiff upper lip old boy.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> also cannot be PM if you are Catholic



When did tony blurgh concert? Was he still in office at the time.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Defender of “Faith” not “The Faith” would be the fudge.  Better just to kill them.


Antidisestablishmentarianism is easier done than said.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> When did tony blurgh concert? Was he still in office at the time.



Do you think it immediately changed his personality/morality/gung ho attitude to war/ socks when he converted?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> The Royals can marry Roman Catholics, but they can't be sovereign? Anyone know the details?




Something something  Henry VIII ...something


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Fez909 said:


> They can, but only if they were born after 28 October 2011.
> 
> See The Succession to the Crown Act (2013)




Does anyone think the royals will still be hanging around in 2051? I just cant see the monarchy lasting...


----------



## Raheem (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> When did tony blurgh concert? Was he still in office at the time.


I knew he had met Noel Gallagher, but I didn't know about the Blurgh concert.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone think the royals will still be hanging around in 2051? I just cant see the monarchy lasting...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> When did tony blurgh concert? Was he still in office at the time.


He changed denominations with unseemly haste when he left office.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> He changed denominations with unseemly haste when he left office.


no one else would have him


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> View attachment 256951


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Something something  Henry VIII ...something


Sort of.  Henry established the church of england and made himself the head, so that he could ignore the catholic church not allowing him to have his marriage to Catherine of Aragon annulled.

But there have been catholic kings and queens since him.

It was in 1701 that Catholics became disbarred from the monarchy.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone think the royals will still be hanging around in 2051? I just cant see the monarchy lasting...



A lot depends on Chuckie. Liz(ard) is popular for some bizarre reason but popularity might collapse with the succession.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> A lot depends on Chuckie. Liz(ard) is popular for some bizarre reason but popularity might collapse with the succession.



I reckon there'll be a massive amount of debate about the whole question of monarchy when Liz carks it.  Chuckie is definitely not popular.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone think the royals will still be hanging around in 2051? I just cant see the monarchy lasting...


Personally I think George will probably be the last so sometime around 2100, Chucky is 72, so he will probably see us till about 2040 by which time Billy the Bald will be 60ish so give him till 2065-2070 so George will be well into his 60's by the time he gets the golden seat.
The Queen is HoS of 16 countries (though I believe Barbados is about to become a republic) but only 4 of them really count, the UK, NZ, Canada and Australia. By the time George gets his bum on the throne, I suspect all of them and possibly even an independent Scotland as well will be republics.
There is absolutely zero possibility of them ever being overthrown ala Class War style but every time one gets swapped out, I think the "Isn't about time we called it a day" argument will gain strength. I do think either the UK or Japan will be the last country with a monarchy
though unlike the UK, the Japs have a serious breeding crisis with their Royals. I'm pretty sure ours will outlast all the Middle Eastern ones since they all have a  "Live By The Sword, Die By The Sword" vibe about them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Personally I think George will probably be the last so sometime around 2100, Chucky is 72, so he will probably see us till about 2040 by which time Billy the Bald will be 60ish so give him till 2065-2070 so George will be well into his 60's by the time he gets the golden seat.
> The Queen is HoS of 16 countries (though I believe Barbados is about to become a republic) but only 4 of them really count, the UK, NZ, Canada and Australia. By the time George gets his bum on the throne, I suspect all of them and possibly even an independent Scotland as well will be republics.
> There is absolutely zero possibility of them ever being overthrown ala Class War style but every time one gets swapped out, I think the "Isn't about time we called it a day" argument will gain strength. I do think either the UK or Japan will be the last country with a monarchy
> though unlike the UK, the Japs have a serious breeding crisis with their Royals. I'm pretty sure ours will outlast all the Middle Eastern ones since they all have a  "Live By The Sword, Die By The Sword" vibe about them.



I think Brenda is trying to go on as long as possible to make Chuck's reign as short as possible, William seems a bit more popular and if he keeps playing the dead-Di card that might see him through.

Thailand will outlast the UK and Japan imo, the current king is deeply unpopular and there have been protests, but speaking ill of the tosser is a dangerous activity over there so the protests go nowhere near calling for a republic.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

I just can't see younger royals wanting it. 
And by the time George is at the stage of taking on the mantle, life may well be quite different. 
I'm surprised they lasted so long. I guess having the old aristocratic families propping them up along with themselves...worked.


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone think the royals will still be hanging around in 2051? I just cant see the monarchy lasting...



Given that it's 2021 and we still have hereditary peers and bishops in the House of Lords, I don't see change happening in a hurry, unless they collectively do something truly appalling. Apart from anything else its probably not worth the bother of trying to find an alternative that everyone feels happy with. The British monarch is still head of state in Australia, not because they love her, but because, in 1999 when they had a referendum, they couldn't agree either the powers of or the means of selection for a president.

Still, we can hope.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

tim said:


> The British monarch is still head of state in Australia, not because they love her, but because, in 1999 when they had a referendum, they couldn't agree either the powers of or the means of selection for a president.


This aspect is often pointed out as a big barrier to a republic, but I've never really understood why. The UK could quite seamlessly slip into a model of an elected constitutional president a la Ireland, Italy or Germany. It would be the obvious thing to do and by far the easiest.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm surprised they lasted so long. I guess having the old aristocratic families propping them up along with themselves...worked.



Still widely popular in the UK. I hardly know anyone (not including urbanites) who support my belief that we should chop off all their heads and turn buck house into a homeless shelter asap.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Still widely popular in the UK. I hardly know anyone (not including urbanites) who support my belief that we should chop off all their heads and turn buck house into a homeless shelter asap.


It is. I don't understand the popularity, but there it is. And the queen in particular is popular personally, again for reasons I don't quite fathom. But the popularity of the monarchy can change quickly, as it did for a little time in the 1930s. Not while Brenda's around, but after that, who knows?


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think Brenda is trying to go on as long as possible to make Chuck's reign as short as possible, William seems a bit more popular and if he keeps playing the dead-Di card that might see him through.
> 
> Thailand will outlast the UK and Japan imo, the current king is deeply unpopular and there have been protests, but speaking ill of the tosser is a dangerous activity over there so the protests go nowhere near calling for a republic.


I was teaching a class sometime pre-lockdown with three Thais in it one who said how much everyone loved their dear king; the second that he wanted to guillotine them all just like the French did in 1792; and the third that she didn't want to comment.




Sugar Kane said:


> I just can't see younger royals wanting it.
> And by the time George is at the stage of taking on the mantle, life may well be quite different.
> I'm surprised they lasted so long. I guess having the old aristocratic families propping them up along with themselves...worked.



If one doesn't want it, they'll make an excuse and we'll get the next in line, but as it's quite a cushy arrangement I can't see that happening.



> There is absolutely zero possibility of them ever being overthrown ala Class War style but every time one gets swapped out, I think the "Isn't about time we called it a day" argument will gain strength. I do think either the UK or Japan will be the last country with a monarchy



We managed to depose, try and decapitate Charles I in 1649, so nothing is impossible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Never understood why we would need to replace a head of state


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 2, 2021)

True, but Charles I was succeeded by Oliver Cromwell and his bunch of joyless, religious zealots, who were even more unpopular than the monarchy.  If we get rid of this lot we need to replace them with something much more fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> True, but Charles I was succeeded by Oliver Cromwell and his bunch of joyless, religious zealots, who were even more unpopular than the monarchy.  If we get rid of this lot we need to replace them with something much more fun.


We don’t need to replace them at all


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don’t need to replace them at all




Good point. 
Just natural wastage


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don’t need to replace them at all


Fine to advocate the end to the nation-state as we know it, but short of that, there needs to be a mechanism by which a government is legitimised. I don't know of any state that does this other than by having a head of state, whether a monarch of some kind or a president. Said president does not necessarily govern - many don't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fine to advocate the end to the nation-state as we know it, but short of that, there needs to be a mechanism by which a government is legitimised. I don't know of any state that does this other than by having a head of state, whether a monarch of some kind or a president. Said president does not necessarily govern - many don't.


Presidents are not necessary either


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Presidents are not necessary either


So how is the government legitimised? What is the mechanism?


----------



## Flavour (Mar 2, 2021)

By the people, dipshit


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2021)

I propose a confederation of self governing communities, perhaps a system of popular assemblies and workers' councils. So no politicians or parties either. Direct democratic control by the people themselves. A true democracy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So how is the government legitimised? What is the mechanism?


Elections


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Elections


Who decides when elections are to be held? 

If your answer involves some kind of constitution, then the next question is: how is it ensured that the provisions of the constitution are followed?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So how is the government legitimised? What is the mechanism?


paul daniels or another of his ilk pulls legitimacy out of a top hat at the london palladium


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Could the royals be recycled?






😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who decides when elections are to be held?
> 
> If your answer involves some kind of constitution, then the next question is: how is it ensured that the provisions of the constitution are followed?


I dunno why you’re asking me


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> paul daniels or another of his ilk pulls legitimacy out of a top hat at the london palladium




Poor Paul is dead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who decides when elections are to be held?
> 
> If your answer involves some kind of constitution, then the next question is: how is it ensured that the provisions of the constitution are followed?


no, the next question is 'how is the constitution arrived at?'

perhaps you might be enlightened by a look at the french or the russian revolutions. but even if urban lasts a thousand years yet shall they say 'this was littlebabyjesus's unfinest hour'


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Poor Paul is dead.


he might be persuaded to tread the boards again for this great trick


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Could the royals be recycled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, they're straight to landfill


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> True, but Charles I was succeeded by Oliver Cromwell and his bunch of joyless, religious zealots, who were even more unpopular than the monarchy.  If we get rid of this lot we need to replace them with something much more fun.


Some of them managed to have fun.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

Come on, Orang Utan. You need somebody to wave at crowds and shake hands with people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Come on, Orang Utan. You need somebody to wave at crowds and shake hands with people.


louis xvi on his way to the guillotine


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Poor Paul is dead.


Dead, but as Mrs Merton pointed out, not poor


----------



## RedRedRose (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Something something  Henry VIII ...something


Post-Diana and Dodi the royals were put under more scrutiny than normal and I remember commentators highlighting their inability to deal with other Christians, let alone other faiths.

The groundwork for some changes was already being paved in that time.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Still widely popular in the UK. I hardly know anyone (not including urbanites) who support my belief that we should chop off all their heads and turn buck house into a homeless shelter asap.


you'll do the chopping personally will you?


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who decides when elections are to be held?
> 
> If your answer involves some kind of constitution, then the next question is: how is it ensured that the provisions of the constitution are followed?


The UK doesn't have a constitution.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Come on, Orang Utan. You need somebody to wave at crowds and shake hands with people.


We have celebrities for that


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 2, 2021)

In what crazy reality would one of the "young ones" refuse the throne? From day one they're readied for it.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> In what crazy reality would one of the "young ones" refuse the throne? From day one they're readied for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> The UK doesn't have a constitution.


It sort of does, just not in one single document


----------



## brogdale (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It sort of does, just not in one single document


Yep, uncodified.


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Come on, Orang Utan. You need somebody to wave at crowds and shake hands with people.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 2, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> you'll do the chopping personally will you?



What's the pay like?


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2021)

Switzerland has a federal council rather than a head of state, remember looking it up when this argument came up before.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

JimW said:


> Switzerland has a federal council rather than a head of state, remember looking it up when this argument came up before.


Kind of. That's certainly a different model, sharing head of state responsibilities, but even then the council has a president.


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kind of. That's certainly a different model, but even then the council has a president.


Only know about it off an Internet search but I believe that makes me an expert...  looks like they rotate the post on seniority so is quite different.
ETA: Off here The Federal Council


----------



## moochedit (Mar 2, 2021)

Woman:  No one lives there.
Arthur: Then who is your lord?
Woman:  We don't have a lord!
Arthur: (spurised) What??
Man:    I _told_ you!  We're an anarcho-syndicalist commune!  We're taking
        turns to act as a sort of executive-officer-for-the-week--
Arthur: (uninterested) Yes...
Man:    But all the decisions _of_ that officer 'ave to be ratified at a
        special bi-weekly meeting--
Arthur: (perturbed) Yes I see!
Man:    By a simple majority, in the case of purely internal affairs--
Arthur: (mad) Be quiet!
Man:    But by a two-thirds majority, in the case of more major--
Arthur: (very angry) BE QUIET!  I _order_ you to be quiet!


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> In what crazy reality would one of the "young ones" refuse the throne? From day one they're readied for it.



Is there not precedent for a royal refusing and / or abdicating? 

Surely they could take a leaf out of pope Benedict's book? 

😁


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 2, 2021)

There's certainly precedent of a restless, partying Prince with a wider world view than his immediate surroundings would permit marrying an American divorcee. As Twain didn't quite put it, history doesn't repeat though it does echo.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What's the pay like?



£2 per tail.


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kind of. That's certainly a different model, sharing head of state responsibilities, but even then the council has a president.


A rotating one

The Republic of San Marino has, since 1243 had two Captain-Regents who serve six-month terms which means they have four heads-of-state every year, and, as a consequence have more former heads of state than the rest of Europe combined. The total population is about 30,00 so if you really want to be head of state, you'll probably make it sooner or later

List of captains regent of San Marino


They had a Communist government for most of the 1950's until the USA and their Italian lackeys organised a coup d'etat.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm not so sure a rotating presidency within an elected council is so different fundamentally from an elected president without a council to share the constitutional responsibilities. It's a different approach to the same problem, one that reflects Switzerland's status as a confederation of highly autonomous cantons. It still involves appointing people to oversee constitutional head-of-state-style issues. 

The whole point about such systems is that they're pretty dull. Such people remain in the background. Who here can name the German president without googling?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Maybe the civil service could just run the country


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Maybe the civil service could just run the country


If you read the Telegraph, you'd think they already did!


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not so sure a rotating presidency within an elected council is so different fundamentally from an elected president without a council to share the constitutional responsibilities. It's a different approach to the same problem, one that reflects Switzerland's status as a confederation of highly autonomous cantons. It still involves appointing people to oversee constitutional head-of-state-style issues.
> 
> The whole point about such systems is that they're pretty dull. Such people remain in the background. Who here can name the German president without googling?



I only know Merkel. Isn't it somebody called Hermann or something? Or am I getting confused with von Rompuy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I only know Merkel. Isn't it somebody called Hermann or something? Or am I getting confused with von Rompuy?


If it doesn’t matter, why bother having one?


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

Googled it. Never heard of him before.


----------



## tim (Mar 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I only know Merkel. Isn't it somebody called Hermann or something? Or am I getting confused with von Rompuy?


Hindenburg


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 2, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What's the pay like?


You’d just be doing it for your pleasure.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> a rotating presidency


Like this?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Bridges _that don't even exist._



Nah, fuck putting Johnson's "Garden Bridge" on a note.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Thought blair was catholic? Vaguely remember reading something like that?



Nah, he didn't convert until after he left office, what with being a slimy dogfucker of a "only God can judge me" shitcunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2021)

tim said:


> I was teaching a class sometime pre-lockdown with three Thais in it one who said how much everyone loved their dear king; the second that he wanted to guillotine them all just like the French did in 1792; and the third that she didn't want to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the Axeman is cranking out a hand shandy, while his mate is holding up Charles's head for the crowd.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 3, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> We can live in hope that it's going to cause a massive stroke, can't we?


He's bound to have a stroke. He's halfway there with the mouth and voice,'Nnng, nnnm, rrrghhh', and he's been spotted going around in an Edwardian bathchair with highly polished brass fittings.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 3, 2021)

On a positive note, any banknotes issued during his brief reign will be collectors items and worth a small fortune.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Most families don't force their mourning on everyone else



Most families aren’t royalty.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Most families aren’t royalty.



So what?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> So what?



You don't know do you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Most families aren’t royalty.


Indeed


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> So what?



I always thought the point of the “quote” function was that folks can follow a particular conversation so the participants didn’t need to explain themselves, but hey, no worries. 

My point was in reaction to Pickmans Model’s endorsement of some post where everyone was losing their shit with happiness over Phillip dying.

Specifically him having a “massive stroke”, cue ROFL

Having been on the arse-end of dealing with a “massive stroke” recently, I can confirm it is not ROFL.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)

What's their assumed 'royalty' got to do with it then?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> What's their assumed 'royalty' got to do with it then?


From me: Nothing, if you read my previous reply.
From Pickmans Model: you’ll need to ask them


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)

You took umbrage because a long term poster wanted an ancient royal to pop his clogs and do us all a favour.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You took umbrage because a long term poster wanted an ancient royal to pop his clogs and do us all a favour.


Couldn’t give a monkeys about the “long term poster”, but how does the “ancient royal” popping his clogs do you any favours? And even if it does, why wouldn’t you spare a thought for his loved ones? Or at least if you can’t spare a thought, why do you seem to be salivating in anticipation...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Couldn’t give a monkeys about the “long term poster”, but how does the “ancient royal” popping his clogs do you any favours? And even if it does, why wouldn’t you spare a thought for his loved ones? Or at least if you can’t spare a thought, not publicly gloat?


It would be so very nice


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It would be so very nice


What, your 99 year old man dying?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> What, your 99 year old man dying?


Aye


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Though he ain’t MY 99 year old man


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye



I clicked on your name. It said you joined in 2003, so you must be at least In your 30’s, more likely older.

I understand why a teenager would “wish someone dead” because they need to grow up... but you?

What’s your reason?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Spanner (Mar 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye



I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> *I always thought the point of the “quote” function* was that folks can follow a particular conversation so the participants didn’t need to explain themselves, but hey, no worries.



26 posts into forum membership


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 3, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Converted to Christianity.
> 
> It is mad that this is still an issue today.


Yup, years after we put men on the moon.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.


You’re probably on the wrong thread/just looking to be offended.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Having been on the arse-end of dealing with a “massive stroke” recently, I can confirm it is not ROFL.



Sorry to hear that.  Of course strokes aren't a laughing matter, and I'm sure nobody meant that.  The royals aren't popular round these parts.

But I reckon you knew that.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 3, 2021)

Hang on... are we anti royalist now? But... but the royals have family... someone think of the children


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 3, 2021)

You don't have to have been wronged _personally_ by someone to be glad of their passing. That's a fatuous line of argument. Almost wilfully naive


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 3, 2021)

So is he gone yet?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 3, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Hang on... are we anti royalist now? But... but the royals have family... someone think of the children



thats why the royal family keep andrew away from them


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.



Hasnt the monarchy done enough to the world to warrant being disliked? 

I mean....face it...the British Empire fucked over a quarter of the world...485,000,000 people.
Have a good look. And tell me how personal they were to the people living in those countries? 

Then have a read..









						The five worst atrocities carried out by the British Empire will make you wonder why we're apparently proud of it
					

A YouGov poll found 43 per cent of Brits thought the British Empire was a good thing, while 44 per cent were proud of Britain's history of colonialism




					www.independent.co.uk
				





*5 of the worst atrocities carried out by the British Empire
Boer Concentration Camps.


Amritsar massacre*








						Amritsar massacre: 'open rebellion' in Punjab - archive, 17 April 1919
					

17 April 1919: Causes of the unrest said to be opposition to acts allowing political cases to be tried without juries, as well as hardships entailed after the first world war




					www.google.com
				





*Partitioning of India*








						The Mutual Genocide of Indian Partition
					

It displaced fifteen million people and killed more than a million. How did it happen?




					www.newyorker.com
				






*Mau Mau Uprising*








						Uncovering the brutal truth about the British empire | Marc Parry
					

The Long Read: The Harvard historian Caroline Elkins stirred controversy with her work on the crushing of the Mau Mau uprising. But it laid the ground for a legal case that has transformed our view of Britain’s past




					www.theguardian.com
				






*Famines in India








						The Bengal Famine: How the British engineered the worst genocide in human history for profit
					

It was worse than the Jews Hitler decimated during WW2. And it went on for centuries. This Independence Day a look back on the Bengal Famine, the worst crime committed by the British during their stint as our rulers.




					yourstory.com
				







And that's without including what happened in Ireland during the famine and the entirety of British rule there.*


----------



## RedRedRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Partitioning of India


Other factors, aside from the British Empire, may have had an hand in this debacle.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 3, 2021)

I'll be honest I don't care if he lives or dies.  When he dies it won't really matter one way or another to me.  The monarchy is a deeply unpleasant institution and there is nothing in his history to suggest he nothing other than a vile cunt.  When he dies he dies.  

I'm just in it for the extra bank holidays so come on queenie just keep it going till the end of June and then we can all have a proper party.  Unfortunately she looks in rude health and her mum lasted forever despite her fish bone related hospital rush addiction.  I reckon the queen has another decade in her yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I'll be honest I don't care if he lives or dies.  When he dies it won't really matter one way or another to me.  The monarchy is a deeply unpleasant institution and there is nothing in his history to suggest he nothing other than a vile cunt.  When he dies he dies.
> 
> I'm just in it for the extra bank holidays so come on queenie just keep it going till the end of June and then we can all have a proper party.  Unfortunately she looks in rude health and her mum lasted forever despite her fish bone related hospital rush addiction.  I reckon the queen has another decade in her yet.


Yeh blood from ten year olds keeps her going


----------



## petee (Mar 3, 2021)

one more









						Prison Ship Martyrs' Monument - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Other factors, aside from the British Empire, may have had an hand in this debacle.



What?

Eta .. let's be honest here. The mass migration or people was a direct result of partition. 

Just as in Ireland on a smaller scale...people moved out of the 6 counties after partition. 

Partition triggered unbelievable problems in India and horrific brutal fighting. 

Partition caused the civil war in Ireland. And led to horrible consequences that are ongoing. 

When people look at The British Empire in schools in the UK...they don't focus on the horrors and war crimes and massacres do they? 
They focus on how large it was and how grand it all was. 

That's denial isnt it? 

And the British Monarchy is pretty much responsible from the outset. Plus the British government etc.  

Not the ordinary people..but they're still sat with wool over their eyes for the most part. I mean how could any thinking person support the British Monarchy if they know what they are responsible for?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.


If you want to defend him you could spell his name right, it's the least you could do


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.


He deserves to die because he's a royal cunt, and should have died ~100 years ago. I hope every one of the leeching cunts dies of some new variation of the coronaviris, that results in them shitting themselves so violently that they turn themselves inside out. 
HTH


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

I was thinking about the lot of the royals .. they had and have the chance to rectify so much wrong doing.
They just don't care enough to do so in a meaningful way.
They set up foundations and talk shop but it took til 1997 for anyone to "apologise" for the Irish Famine ffs. And it wasn't even a proper apology. Tony Blair just said the British government failed the Irish in their hour of need.
It took til 2011 for the Queen to say anything and even then you'd swear we were all equal partners in history.
"It is a sad and regrettable reality that through history our islands have experienced more than their fair share of heartache, turbulence and loss ... with the benefit of historical hindsight we can all see things which we wish had been done differently, or not at all."


Well....some more than others...
I mean she talks about historical hindsight? They were doing this shit ad nauseum repeatedly. That's called genocide. Not "oh dear if only we had known that x would cause y" every single time.


----------



## RedRedRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> What?


Nationalism and religious sectarianism can't all be laid at the door of British imperialism. The people involved in these movements have their own agency. Religious conflicts on the Indian subcontinent, while exacerbated by the British Raj, also pre-date it with the entry of Islam from the 12th century. Look up Aurangzeb of the Mughal empire who was a religious bigot and defaced Hindu temples—in an overwhelming Hindu continent. Also, early Indian nationalism chose Hindu iconography in the 18th-19th century, at the exclusion of multi-faith approach to ending the Raj.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Nationalism and religious sectarianism can't all be laid at the door of British imperialism. The people involved in these movements have their own agency. Religious conflicts on the Indian subcontinent, while exacerbated by the British Raj, also pre-date it with the entry of Islam from the 12th century. Look up Aurangzeb of the Mughal empire who was a religious bigot and defaced Hindu temples—in an overwhelming Hindu continent. Also, early Indian nationalism chose Hindu iconography in the 18th-19th century, at the exclusion of multi-faith approach to ending the Raj.





Milllions of those people had lived side by side in relative peace you know. Neighbours.
Just as in Ireland.
The partition fuelled division in every facet of society creating the horrendous demarcation of differences instead of uniting people.

It's a horrible legacy of the British Empire and colonialism.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> What?
> 
> When people look at The British Empire in schools in the UK...they don't focus on the horrors and war crimes and massacres do they?
> They focus on how large it was and how grand it all was.



Not sure how true that is.  When I was at school (admittedly, many many years ago) we were told about the horrors of the British Empire, and nothing at all about how grand it was.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Not sure how true that is.  When I was at school (admittedly, many many years ago) we were told about the horrors of the British Empire, and nothing at all about how grand it was.



I've heard many people who were reared in the UK refer to the lack of education regarding what happened in Ireland under the British Gov.
I'd be interested to know if maybe the individual teacher was teaching a broader history of the empire? Or was it written up in the actual curriculum? I would hope all students would learn about it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Back to old Pip.
> 
> As a person...I dont know him. I don't think much about him. I read about his life....he'sa pretty ordinary sort of aristocrat who came .So if / when he dies I doubt it will impact on me one way or the other.
> 
> ...




BB1 took GCSE history last year (didn't sit the exams of course), the British empire wasn't covered at all and neither was Ireland, was mostly WW2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Not sure how true that is.  When I was at school (admittedly, many many years ago) we were told about the horrors of the British Empire, and nothing at all about how grand it was.


It might depend on the teacher - I had two history teachers for GCSE/A-level - one once told us that Enoch Powel was right,  the other taught us all about union history and tried to get us to read EP Thompson


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It might depend on the teacher - I had two history teachers for GCSE/A-level - one once told us that Enoch Powel was right,  the other taught us all about union history and tried to get us to read EP Thompson


Yeh, the luck of the draw. A matter of attitude and politics. And of course Irish history not taught in England at schools


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It might depend on the teacher - I had two history teachers for GCSE/A-level - one once told us that Enoch Powel was right,  the other taught us all about union history and tried to get us to read EP Thompson



Maybe.  I took CSE (remember them?) history.  CSE's were for people who were considered too dim to take O Levels.  We covered a lot of social history, rather than kings and queens and war stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Maybe.  I took CSE (remember them?) history.  CSE's were for people who were considered too dim to take O Levels.  We covered a lot of social history, rather than kings and queens and war stuff.




Well it sounds like you were taught a proper history of the empire.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 3, 2021)

My High School was 1991-1996 and at no point did we touch on Ireland. A lot of WWII, a lot of randomly selected historical events from a stepping stone of the timeline, and usually the Roman Invasion at the start of every year. But no Ireland.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 3, 2021)

I was at high school from 1994-99 and we covered the ancient Britons and Romans, 1066, the Tudors and the War of the Roses, the anti-Catholic/Papal sentiment way back when in England- which was put across as justified. And ofcourse the First World War, the poetry of which we studied in English Literature, and I can remember my English Teacher (Mr Kirby) trying to justify that war, despite the poetry revealing the realities. And ofcourse we covered the Second World War, which was done in a very basic way and there was to be no criticism of Churchill.

Nothing on Ireland or the British Empire that I remember, apart from us once being made to read the Charge of the Light Brigade. And again, that was spun in a certain pro-war, patriotic way. I think I would have been interested in Ireland aswell, and I do have an interest in Irish history today. But, at my school, it would have been spun in a certain way, that's for sure.

On the plus side, we did get to read Steinbeck and Dickens and, as I say, the War Poets, and I think those had an effect on me. I also quite enjoyed Shakepeare if I'm honest. Personally, I think it might have been good if we read some Orwell, but we never did.

I went to a C of E school and unfortunately we regularly had to listen to sermons by the clergy in assembly and sing hymns -  which I hated.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 3, 2021)

There is perhaps a separate thread to be made about the 1990s comprehensive experience because I'm turning (whisper) 41 soon and the reflection on those times is bubbling up. What a strange, strange experience we were put through.


----------



## miktheword (Mar 3, 2021)

up to eight years ago when I was often tasked with delivering some KS3 & KS4 History, Ireland wasn't on the agenda except for a couple of paragraphs in a widely used year 8 Schools History Project textbook citing Cromwell and Drogheda. Ireland was a _non statutory_ example of what _could_ be used under  the 'Elizabethan religious settlement and conflict with Catholics (including Scotland, Spain and Ireland)' and  'the Interregnum (including Cromwell in Ireland)' 
I think India got a couple of pages, maybe Year 9 under Empire expansion and trade.

With the direction of political travel, I doubt there's been any improvement since.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2021)

miktheword said:


> up to eight years ago when I was often tasked with delivering some KS3 & KS4 History, Ireland wasn't on the agenda except for a couple of paragraphs in a widely used year 8 Schools History Project textbook citing Cromwell and Drogheda. Ireland was a _non statutory_ example of what _could_ be used under  the 'Elizabethan religious settlement and conflict with Catholics (including Scotland, Spain and Ireland)' and  'the Interregnum (including Cromwell in Ireland)'
> I think India got a couple of pages, maybe Year 9 under Empire expansion and trade.
> 
> With the direction of political travel, I doubt there's been any improvement since.


I remember crusty old Anglo-Catholics whingeing on about the History NC/specs spending more time on 11 years of Nazism than they did on 11 centuries of Christendom.
Didn't agree with where they were coming from, but they kind of had a point about the very restrictive/selective nature of school history in E&W.
Mind you, that's probably for another thread?


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 3, 2021)

The world renowned Doctor Camilla Parker-Bowles has declared her father in law is “slightly improving”. I give it a day or two before he’s slightly deteriorating again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I clicked on your name. It said you joined in 2003, so you must be at least In your 30’s, more likely older.
> 
> I understand why a teenager would “wish someone dead” because they need to grow up... but you?
> 
> What’s your reason?


I’m 47. And I still need to grow up


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.


Why?


----------



## andysays (Mar 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 26 posts into forum membership


Some people are just quick learners, I guess...


----------



## Argonia (Mar 3, 2021)

Has he snuffed it yet?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hasnt the monarchy done enough to the world to warrant being disliked?
> 
> I mean....face it...the British Empire fucked over a quarter of the world...485,000,000 people.View attachment 257081
> Have a good look. And tell me how personal they were to the people living in those countries?



Also the trans-Atlantic slave trade and genocidal policies toward aboriginal peoples in Australia and North America, though Philip himself may have been just a boy at the time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hasnt the monarchy done enough to the world to warrant being disliked?
> 
> I mean....face it...the British Empire fucked over a quarter of the world...485,000,000 people.View attachment 257081
> Have a good look. And tell me how personal they were to the people living in those countries?
> ...


on your map i think that's south georgia east-south-east of the falklands. but apparently not red...


----------



## andysays (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> ...I mean....face it...the British Empire fucked over a quarter of the world...485,000,000 people...



I wonder how many of them the Royal family have fucked personally


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> on your map i think that's south georgia east-south-east of the falklands. but apparently not red...


 
I shall complain to the British Empire about this...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I shall complain to the British Empire about this...


yes, send Spanner a pm


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 3, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> True, but Charles I was succeeded by Oliver Cromwell and his bunch of joyless, religious zealots, who were even more unpopular than the monarchy.  If we get rid of this lot we need to replace them with something much more fun.



Don't replace them with a President.  They're even more trouble than your royal family.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Don't replace them with a President.  They're even more trouble than your royal family.


Monarchists always love to tell us that Brenda would walk any election for a head of state. I'd be happy to take the chance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Monarchists always love to tell us that Brenda would walk any election for a head of state. I'd be happy to take the chance.


at her age i would have thought she wouldn't run


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Don't replace them with a President.  They're even more trouble than your royal family.




Not all presidents are trouble. 

Here's Micky D with the new puppy. 
🙂


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> at her age i would have thought she wouldn't run


I'd really like her to be given the opportunity, though; I'm not unreasonable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> View attachment 257158
> 
> Not all presidents are trouble.
> 
> ...


he's come a long way since the monkees


----------



## moochedit (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.



Phil croaking it would give me 2 out of 5 in the deathlist thread. I already got Rush Limbaugh.



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/celebrity-death-pool-2021.373093/


----------



## brogdale (Mar 3, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Phil croaking it would give me 2 out of 5 in the deathlist thread. I already got Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/celebrity-death-pool-2021.373093/


Well, there's the kiss of non-death!


----------



## moochedit (Mar 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Well, there's the kiss of non-death!


Nonsense i'm on a winning streak! I'm hoping for 5 out of 5


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Well, there's the kiss of non-death!


He's in my 5, the man is 99, I know he seems a tough old bird but unless he really is a lizard his days must be numbered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> He's in my 5, the man is 99, I know he seems a tough old bird but unless he really is a lizard his days must be numbered.


yeh hopefully now in single digits


----------



## JimW (Mar 3, 2021)

Just crossed my mind that the old fucker is going to make it to one hundred so we'll get a dose of fawning for that THEN die so we get double


----------



## Argonia (Mar 3, 2021)

I have the fucker and his family every year and nada


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2021)

JimW said:


> Just crossed my mind that the old fucker is going to make it to one hundred so we'll get a dose of fawning for that THEN die so we get double


Mind the Queen Mother? They even tried choking her with fish bones. Would she die? Would she fuck.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Bets on... 7th March.

DOD then would be 7/3/21

👍😁


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 3, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, you’re going to have to come up with a doozy if you want me to believe Prince bloody Phillip has wronged you enough personally that he deserves to die for it.



He has wronged us all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2021)

Who says “wronged” anyway? What is this? A country and western song?


----------



## Sue (Mar 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Mind the Queen Mother? They even tried choking her with fish bones. Would she die? Would she fuck.


It felt like a recurring theme of my childhood -- the Queen Mother and her bloody fish bone hospital trips.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

He has a nasty habit of kicking poor people in the shins, accusing them of having wooden legs


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Who says “wronged” anyway? What is this? A country and western song?




I think you've opened up an opportunity for a whole new thread with that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2021)

Sue said:


> It felt like a recurring theme of my childhood -- the Queen Mother and her bloody fish bone hospital trips.


It must have been code for something, surely.


----------



## Sue (Mar 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It must have been code for something, surely.


Some kind of fish to lizard evolutionary thing probably.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Phil croaking it would give me 2 out of 5 in the deathlist thread. I already got Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/celebrity-death-pool-2021.373093/


And you had the decency to nominate Lizzy and Phil as two separate entries out of the five allowed, unlike the likes of farmerbarleymow who- fair warning- will be awarded just 1/2 point when Phil croaks it for his cheeky Brenda & Philip single entry


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2021)

I didn’t take part in the death pool this year because of the rampant cheating. 😡


----------



## D'wards (Mar 3, 2021)

Looby said:


> I didn’t take part in the death pool this year because of the rampant cheating. 😡


I'm in favour of a points based system where you get a point for every year under 100 they are.
And choosing those with terminal illnesses not allowed. Goal hanging at its worst


----------



## dfw723 (Mar 3, 2021)

I am American, but stumbled on this forum somehow the last time there was a death rumor. I came to ask if anyone had seen the clip of the bbc that happened today where they cut away from some meeting to old Phillip footage. Possibly for an obit? Video


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

dfw723 said:


> I am American, but stumbled on this forum somehow the last time there was a death rumor. I came to ask if anyone had seen the clip of the bbc that happened today where they cut away from some meeting to old Phillip footage. Possibly for an obit? Video


I used to work in tv broadcast and they always have standby obits on tape on a shelf near or in the broadcast suite. It’s possible they were testing the tape and an engineer pressed the wrong button


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 3, 2021)

Lot of dead air, there.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 26 posts into forum membership



26 posts into *this* forum membership. Plus a few months of non-participatory time. 

However, I do have a higher post count in other forum memberships where the type of quote etiquette I mentioned is — dare I say it — the norm.

Are we an insular bunch here, then?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> 26 posts into *this* forum membership. Plus a few months of non-participatory time.
> 
> However, I do have a higher post count in other forum memberships where the type of quote etiquette I mentioned is — dare I say it — the norm.
> 
> Are we an insular bunch here, then?



Am sure you'll get the hang of it sooner than later.

In the meantime, ill informed guess work might garner some negative responses.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> If you want to defend him you could spell his name right, it's the least you could do


I didn’t ask you to defend him. I was reacting to your flippant remark that a “massive stroke” was too quick a death for someone. Massive strokes aren’t pleasant, not necessarily quick, and shouldn’t be wished on anyone.


----------



## pesh (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I used to work in tv broadcast and they always have standby obits on tape on a shelf near or in the broadcast suite. It’s possible they were testing the tape and an engineer pressed the wrong button


It's true, there's a whole shelf full of Umatics waiting to go with an ancient technician who gets a bit confused now and again


----------



## Spanner (Mar 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Am sure you'll get the hang of it sooner than later.
> 
> In the meantime, ill informed guess work might garner some negative responses.


Maybe one day I’ll get to congratulate myself and finally say: “I’ve garnered a positive response from the users of Urban75!”
Until then... :-(


----------



## Spanner (Mar 4, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Of course strokes aren't a laughing matter, and I'm sure nobody meant that.  The royals aren't popular round these parts.
> 
> But I reckon you knew that.



Thanks for the human, and humane answer EoY.

You seem nice.

Unfortunately, of course they meant it. I wasn’t born yesterday.

“Unpopularity as a death wish” doesn’t feel like a good policy, does it? I dunno.

Half of the things I see in this place seem hippy and nice, the other half seems borderline serial killer.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 4, 2021)

How many murders makes a borderline serial killer?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Maybe one day I’ll get to congratulate myself and finally say: “I’ve garnered a positive response from the users of Urban75!”
> Until then... :-(


I've been here 15+ years and still don't fully grasp the dynamics. But it's a very good place overall. My life would be simpler, but less informed without it.

Stick around. You will get there sooner or later. And a positive response isn't everything it's cracked up to be here.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 4, 2021)

Raheem said:


> How many murders makes a borderline serial killer?


None. Borderline (to me) means maybe/maybe not. But the thought is there, nonetheless


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> None. Borderline (to me) means maybe/maybe not. But the thought is there, nonetheless



Most of the death wish stuff is a kind of.
..wishful thinking.
Thinking and wishing are not actions you know. I mean if they were ... most people would be arrested at some stage in their lives for thinking murderous thoughts.

I suspect you know that already though? If not...then you'll find it uncomfortable being here when the royals / monarchy are mentioned. Cos nobody's going to be fawning all over them.

Personally, I actually quite liked Diana...and the kids are cute and hopefully they might develop a sense of justice and fairness and an understanding of how fucked up the monarchy is.
Unfortunately,  I suspect they're in the wrong family firm to think that way.

Surely you know that the royal family and their tag along aristocratic families "earned"/ "garnered" their status, extreme wealth, land ownership and elitism on the backs of slavery, murder, pillage and raping a quarter of the planet...AND they are all in your book, the "friendly face" of a murder machine?

Weird that you don't actually see that?

So ... don't expect people to suddenly start crying and beating their breasts when one of them is about to pop his clogs.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 4, 2021)

More proof of the Crown's corruption.








						How Britain stole $45 trillion from India
					

And lied about it.




					www.google.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Half of the things I see in this place seem hippy and nice, the other half seems borderline serial killer.



We were looking for a new t-shirt slogan


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I'm in favour of a points based system where you get a point for every year under 100 they are.
> And choosing those with terminal illnesses not allowed. Goal hanging at its worst



I approve, someone’s chosen some old boy who’s 109, minus 9 points for that seems fair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I didn’t ask you to defend him. I was reacting to your flippant remark that a “massive stroke” was too quick a death for someone. Massive strokes aren’t pleasant, not necessarily quick, and shouldn’t be wished on anyone.


i know it's not always a quick death - read the details of Stalin's demise for example. given what Stalin did I'd say he went too quick. I stand by my post altho it would be nice given his interest in wildlife if his body could be made into penguin pellets to help feed the South Georgia penguins in the austral winter


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Half of the things I see in this place seem hippy and nice, the other half seems borderline serial killer.



How dare you call us hippies.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> 26 posts into *this* forum membership. Plus a few months of non-participatory time.
> 
> However, I do have a higher post count in other forum memberships where the type of quote etiquette I mentioned is — dare I say it — the norm.
> 
> Are we an insular bunch here, then?


Ah, I see.
So you're a serial forum poster, then? Would these other forums with similar quote etiquette more closely reflect your world view/political beliefs, then?

Casting members of any forum as 'insular' really is to tilt at windmills; any membership group will inevitably only see the posts written by other members...but you'd know that already.


----------



## prunus (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Half of the things I see in this place seem hippy and nice, the other half seems borderline serial killer.



We can be both you know.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2021)

Bugger 









						Philip has successful heart procedure, palace says - BBC News
					

The Duke of Edinburgh will remain in hospital for a number of days, Buckingham Palace says.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 4, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We were looking for a new t-shirt slogan


Somebody threw a Spanner and it hurts.


----------



## Epico (Mar 4, 2021)

The prick's got another ten years in him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Bugger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he’s had a stent fitted they must be desperate and he hasn’t got long left


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If he’s had a stent fitted they must be desperate and he hasn’t got long left



Wondering if the average 99 year old would get one fitted? 🤔


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Wondering if the average 99 year old would get one fitted? 🤔


It’s doubtful


----------



## brogdale (Mar 4, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Wondering if the average 99 year old would get one fitted? 🤔


They'd have been flung out for bed-blocking long ago...elsewise helped on down a pathway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Wondering if the average 99 year old would get one fitted? 🤔


sure he's only borrowing it


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Half of the things I see in this place seem hippy and nice, the other half seems borderline serial killer.



It's all true. The dark half of urban is hippy and nice, while the rest of us are responsible for the countless unexplained deaths of royal folk.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2021)

Well, looking at this with my glass half-full hat on, at least his continuing drawing of air means that the Oprah interview with Harry and Meghan will definitely be aired next week


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, looking at this with my glass half-full hat on, at least his continuing drawing of air means that the Oprah interview with Harry and Meghan will definitely be aired next week


they should do a triple bill with the diana bashir interview followed by the andrew maitlis interview and then for the main event this latest offering


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2021)

Battle Royale


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 4, 2021)

It's a knockout on C4


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 4, 2021)

prunus said:


> We can be both you know.
> 
> View attachment 257217



What is that rather sci fi "orb" in his hur?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If he’s had a stent fitted they must be desperate and he hasn’t got long left




Heart transplant. 
Tellin ya. He's had one. Some poor lizard got it in the neck.
Should keep Pip going for another 40 years. The fecker.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 4, 2021)

Like I said, he'll be fine.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 4, 2021)

He'll die of complications in the next couple of days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2021)

8ball said:


> He'll die of complications in the next couple of days.


I think this a fair bet, maybe sepsis, maybe pneumonia


----------



## 8ball (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think this a fair bet, maybe sepsis, maybe pneumonia



A stent is very minor surgery, but I get a sense he has other things wrong with him.
You don't go into hospital for two weeks if you just need a stent for an already known condition.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2021)

8ball said:


> A stent is very minor surgery, but I get a sense he has other things wrong with him.


And it doesn’t necessarily lengthen a 99 year olds life.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And it doesn’t necessarily lengthen a 99 year olds life.



Not necessarily, but the average 99 year old male has a life expectancy of 2 years.  It's a fair bet that a healthy 99 year old would see some longevity benefit (but more importantly a QoL benefit).  I suspect the stent is to help get him strong enough to survive something else, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2021)

Spanner said:


> None. Borderline (to me) means maybe/maybe not. But the thought is there, nonetheless


sure there've been killers who've killed on both sides of a frontier, you reveal your limited thinking here.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 4, 2021)

Any news?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Any news?


No news is good news 

Not yet anyway


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2021)

One of his nurses will do a pillow job not wanting the 100 celebration shite.

Well one can hope. As soon as the old racist fucker pegs it the better. Wasting NHS time now. Fuckoff back to your private healthcare.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No news is good news
> 
> Not yet anyway




Must be hanging in there til Sunday to see Harry and Meghan's chat with Oprah.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 4, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Must be hanging in there til Sunday to see Harry and Meghan's chat with Oprah.



He's probably plotting to die from a massive heart attack during the interview so the tabloids will call her "Murderer Meghan."


----------



## two sheds (Mar 4, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> How dare you call us hippies.


Truth hurts


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2021)

Some people posting on the last two pages of this thread, seem to be assuming that Phil once-a-Greek has had a stent fitted at Barts ... 

Those persons should try reading the BBC story that Badgers linled to, a bit more carefully ...




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> In *2011*, Prince Philip was taken to hospital by helicopter from Sandringham after suffering chest pains as the royal family was preparing for Christmas.
> 
> *He was treated for a blocked coronary artery at Papworth Hospital in Cambridgeshire and had a stent fitted*.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Some people posting on the last two pages of this thread, seem to be assuming that Phil once-a-Greek has had a stent fitted at Barts ...
> 
> Those persons should try reading the BBC story that Badgers linled to, a bit more carefully ...



I don't think it would be unusual for a patient with heart disease to have a second stent fitted or a decade-old one replaced - some people have more than a dozen.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I don't think it would be unusual for a patient with heart disease to have a second stent fitted or a decade-old one replaced - some people have more than a dozen.



OK, fair point  .. and I had no idea about a dozen stents being possible! 

But is there any actual _evidenc_*e* that he's just had another stent at Barts?

That BBC article that I linked to,  doesn't specify ... I'll recheck whem I can be arsed , though.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> sure there've been killers who've killed on both sides of a frontier, you reveal your limited thinking here.



I don’t understand your point.

That whole “you reveal your...” nonsense is the sort of blame-shifting, bully-boy shite I called you out over in a previous post. 

“...your limited thinking” — are you trying to say that when people say the word “borderline” in this country that they literally mean “the line that divides two geographical frontiers”? And that somehow demonstrates MY limited thinking?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 5, 2021)

Hmm.

Isn't this a wee bit like the serial returning banned poster who inevitably always ends up in a ruck with the elder statesmen/stateswomen of urban?

Anyway, fuck it, hurry up and die, people's prince!


----------



## tim (Mar 5, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I don't think it would be unusual for a patient with heart disease to have a second stent fitted or a decade-old one replaced - some people have more than a dozen.


That should keep this thread alive for the next 120 years or so.


----------



## albionism (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2021)

Moving back to the posho hospital now, doesn't want to die in a plebby one.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 5, 2021)

I don't think he's going to peg it despite all the unseemly glee on this thread over the possibility. He's clearly tough for his age and will be getting the best treatment money can buy. 
Also other factors that seem to kill royals are not currently in play, the Q's have not had a holiday since Oct 2019 and Mrs Q and I taking a vacation  often seems to co-incide with royal deaths (including the grief-fest that followed the death of People's Princess)
In addition I have had him my celebrity death pool for 2 years straight which has got to be worth extra points on the Not Dying front.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I don't think he's going to peg it despite all the unseemly glee on this thread over the possibility. He's clearly tough for his age and will be getting the best treatment money can buy.
> Also other factors that seem to kill royals are not currently in play, the Q's have not had a holiday since Oct 2019 and Mrs Q and I taking a vacation  often seems to co-incide with royal deaths (including the grief-fest that followed the death of People's Princess)
> In addition I have had him my celebrity death pool for 2 years straight which has got to be worth extra points on the Not Dying front.


so we've you to blame for his unnatural longevity

i think you're angling for us to have a whip-round for you to have a holiday


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Moving back to the posho hospital now, doesn't want to die in a plebby one.


he has drunk the blood of nhs nurses


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> so we've you to blame for his unnatural longevity
> 
> i think you're angling for us to have a whip-round for you to have a holiday


Damn! busted


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Damn! busted


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> "
> It's all true. The dark half of urban is hippy and nice, while the rest of us are responsible for the countless unexplained deaths of royal folk.


Why does it have to be a number? Why not make it a colour. . . maaaan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

I wish he’d shuffle off soon as I am getting impatient to tell my libellous anecdote that demonstrates his iniquity


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If he’s had a stent fitted they must be desperate and he hasn’t got long left


My brother makes stents. I wonder if one of this was involved in this op?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish he’d shuffle off soon as I am getting impatient to tell my libellous anecdote that demonstrates his iniquity


he's hardly in a position to sue atm


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I wish he’d shuffle off soon as I am getting impatient to tell my libellous anecdote that demonstrates his iniquity


Does it involve a mop-headed cigar-smoking blonde DJ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> he's hardly in a position to sue atm


But he may be able to despatch a hit squad


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Does it involve a mop-headed cigar-smoking blonde DJ?


It can if you want it to be. Can always make room for another baddie


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Does it involve a mop-headed cigar-smoking blonde DJ?


or a mop-headed cigar-smoking blond dj and a mop-headed cigar-smoking blond tory?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> or a mop-headed cigar-smoking blond dj and a mop-headed cigar-smoking blond tory?


Only if he’s a dead one


----------



## D'wards (Mar 5, 2021)

He'll never die.
The Yaohnanen are right on the money


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Only if he’s a dead one


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

He's been in hospital now 17 nights... 

That alone is debilitating. Even for a healthy younger person.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> He's been in hospital now 17 nights...
> 
> That alone is debilitating. Even for a healthy younger person.


especially for a healthy younger person who has to give the prince a pint of blood every day


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> He's been in hospital now 17 nights...
> 
> That alone is debilitating. Even for a healthy younger person.


i cant find the original report now but:
"...for older patients, spending extra time in hospital when they don’t need to can sap as much as 5 per cent of their muscle strength each day, the report suggests. This reduces patients’ mobility, independence and their quality of life. Today’s analysis by the National Audit Office reveals that after spending ten days in hospital unnecessarily, a patient’s health has deteriorated to such extent their life expectancy has been shortened by ten years."


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 5, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Moving back to the posho hospital now, doesn't want to die in a plebby one.



I’m not sure if I imagined this but I sure I saw a news item when he first went in that showed two doormen in top hats outside (denoting how posh the hospital is) 🎩🎩🤔


----------



## moochedit (Mar 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I’m not sure if I imagined this but I sure I saw a news item when he first went in that showed two doormen in top hats outside (denoting how posh the hospital is) 🎩🎩🤔


I think there is a photo of one of them earlier in this thread.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I think there is a photo of one of them earlier in this thread.


After this I could never see anyone in top hat without sniggering...


----------



## tim (Mar 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> After this I could never see anyone in top hat without sniggering...



You must have brought a much needed note of levity to many family funerals.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 5, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I think there is a photo of one of them earlier in this thread.



They are indeed doormen, Lazy Llama confirmed their existence up thread a bit. You’d think with the money he earns doing these boards he’d go somewhere posher, possibly in Switzerland or something?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2021)

Get the "Liz and the Magnificent Seven" thing out the way, THEN get him back in hospital for the Sussexes, then wheel him out on the Monday afternoon. Tabloids get to do the "Phil watched his wife and family be all lovely and charming and then had to be RUSHED back into CARE because of THOSE TWO" schtik and come up smelling of roses.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> He deserves to die because he's a royal cunt, and should have died ~100 years ago. I hope every one of the leeching cunts dies of some new variation of the coronaviris, that results in them shitting themselves so violently that they turn themselves inside out.
> HTH



Covid's a royal knockout


----------



## Espresso (Mar 6, 2021)

I am watching Sweet Charity, which I see was made in 1969 and the owner of the sleazy dance hall where Charity works says that Prince Philip is coming in.  
$6.50 for half an hour's dance with one of the hostesses. 
Made me think of this thread.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 6, 2021)

Can this thread be locked until the dusty racist shit nozzle actually dies


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2021)

Don't want it locked personally, it's building up the anticipation nicely. Every time it gets bumped I experience a flicker of excitement.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 7, 2021)

Is it possible that one of those 90 inch TVs can be put in his room. Then he can watch the Harry and Megs show tomorrow night. Love to see his heart monitor going fucking bonkers.


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2021)

I don’t know if there is a time limit on editing thread titles, but assuming ATOMIC SUPLEX  can still edit the title of this thread as the OP, what should happen imo is that for as long as the old lizard is still among the living, the word rumour can remain in the thread title.

And when he finally pegs it Atomic Suplex removes the word rumour at his earliest convenience. A bit like the black smoke/ white smoke at the Vatican.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Don't want it locked personally, it's building up the anticipation nicely. Every time it gets bumped I experience a flicker of excitement.



I think its far more likely i'll first hear about phil finally croaking it from a bbc news alert on my phone or an interupted tv show annoucement then from this thread.


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I think its far more likely i'll first hear about phil finally croaking it from a bbc news alert on my phone or an interupted tv show annoucement then from this thread.


Talk for yourself. I only get my news from here. If it hasn’t been reported in the Urban75 forums, it hasn’t happened.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> Talk for yourself. I only get my news from here. If it hasn’t been reported in the Urban75 forums, it hasn’t happened.



Fair enough. I think most celebrity deaths there is a good chance u75 is where i first hear about it. But with a royal croaking it, i suspect the bbc news app alerts will get there first.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Fair enough. I think most celebrity deaths there is a good chance u75 is where i first hear about it. But with a royal croaking it, i suspect the bbc news app alerts will get there first.


Cue Martial music..."_We interrupt this broadcast to bring you...."

_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> I don’t know if there is a time limit on editing thread titles, but assuming ATOMIC SUPLEX  can still edit the title of this thread as the OP, what should happen imo is that for as long as the old lizard is still among the living, the word rumour can remain in the thread title.
> 
> And when he finally pegs it Atomic Suplex removes the word rumour at his earliest convenience. A bit like the black smoke/ white smoke at the Vatican.


To be honest I didn't put the word rumour in the title. The mods changed it to that.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> To be honest I didn't put the word rumour in the title. The mods changed it to that.



Could be changing to "[FACT]" soon!


----------



## dfw723 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hmmm... thoughts?  Train company issues apology after wrongly claiming Prince Philip died
It seems strange that there’s been like three “accidents” of this nature recently, between the video being played on bbc and some Australian newspaper apparently pulling his obit after publishing it accidentally.


----------



## prunus (Mar 8, 2021)

dfw723 said:


> Hmmm... thoughts?  Train company issues apology after wrongly claiming Prince Philip died
> It seems strange that there’s been like three “accidents” of this nature recently, between the video being played on bbc and some Australian newspaper apparently pulling his obit after publishing it accidentally.



My guess would be that these incidents are caused by the same thing that buoys this thread - that it looks likely he could die any day now. In their cases these are human errors manifesting when testing their readiness to report the real thing (as fast as possible I have no doubt, as speed in reporting is for some reason the most important thing nowadays - sort out the details later).


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

prunus said:


> My guess would be that these incidents are caused by the same thing that buoys this thread - that it looks likely he could die any day now. In their cases these are human errors manifesting when testing their readiness to report the real thing (as fast as possible I have no doubt, as speed in reporting is for some reason the most important thing nowadays - sort out the details later).


Human error when the person wielding the pillow fails to wield when needed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Could be changing to "[FACT]" soon!


Now I think that would be a good idea.

. . . But yeah, I think there is a time limit on editing posts and titles, so not something I can do.
Pretty impressive though getting in there one whole year in advance!


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> I don’t know if there is a time limit on editing thread titles, but assuming ATOMIC SUPLEX  can still edit the title of this thread as the OP, what should happen imo is that for as long as the old lizard is still among the living, the word rumour can remain in the thread title.
> 
> And when he finally pegs it Atomic Suplex removes the word rumour at his earliest convenience. A bit like the black smoke/ white smoke at the Vatican.



An interim step could be (Rumour) Prince Philip is alive


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> An interim step could be (Rumour) Prince Philip is alive


Or just 'prince philip is undead'


----------



## Argonia (Mar 8, 2021)

#Abolishthemonarchy is trending at Twatter


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> #Abolishthemonarchy is trending at Twatter


Tomorrow it'll be #kittenaresocute.
People are fickle.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2021)

This is the time of day clinicily vulnerable olders on hospital wards die. 
Bad news yesturday too?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2021)

IC3D said:


> This is the time of day clinicily vulnerable olders on hospital wards die.
> Bad news yesturday too?


Is it, I didn’t know that


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

Has Phil succumbed yet? Yet me know when he does please.


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Has Phil succumbed yet? Yet me know when he does please.


I think you'll be hard pressed to avoid it.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 8, 2021)

I live a sheltered life, y'know.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Has Phil succumbed yet? Yet me know when he does please.



Wonder if anyone has asked him what he fancies watching on the TV tonight ? 
Bound to have SKY, so the footy could be an option.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Has Phil succumbed yet? Yet me know when he does please.


At this precise moment in time, the Royal family would love so much being able to blame Harry and Meghan’s interview as a cruel act that proved too upsetting for old poor Phil’s ticker and killed him, I wouldn’t be surprised if there was a Buckingham Palace staffer hanging around outside his hospital room hoping to give him the pillow treatment tonight.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2021)

It certainly would be narratively convenient for one of them to "go". In a Channel 5 straight-to-DVD sort of narrative but all the same.


----------



## chilango (Mar 10, 2021)

View attachment cache120448704.mp4


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 10, 2021)

That is fucking horrible, properly given me the creeps.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Wonder if anyone has asked him what he fancies watching on the TV tonight ?
> Bound to have SKY, so the footy could be an option.


Every night he watches one or other of the Dracula films


----------



## dfw723 (Mar 12, 2021)

So, zero news for many days now... what’s going on there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

dfw723 said:


> So, zero news for many days now... what’s going on there?


Nothing, hence the lack of news. Though the longer he stays in the less likely is he to emerge alive


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 12, 2021)

Getting the cryogenics ready


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 16, 2021)

He's out








						Prince Philip: Duke of Edinburgh leaves hospital after a month
					

The 99-year-old Duke of Edinburgh returns to Windsor Castle following a successful heart procedure.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> He's out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly not in a coffin


----------



## dessiato (Mar 16, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> He's out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I needed, more bad news.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 16, 2021)

Fucks sake.  He's indestructable.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 16, 2021)

God bless you sir


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 16, 2021)

Gutted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Fucks sake.  He's indestructable.


In years to come only he, sir cliff richard and the other cockroaches will survive


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 16, 2021)

There's "alive" and there's "living". I don't think Phil is doing both.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2021)

He's emerged from the lazarus pit once more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> He's emerged from the lazarus pit once more.


This was in fact the queen's third wish on her monkey paw


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2021)

Just saw the footage of him driven out of hospital. Fucking hell, he looks a picture of health...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Just saw the footage of him driven out of hospital. Fucking hell, he looks a picture of health...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 258916View attachment 258917


AHS series 1?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Just saw the footage of him driven out of hospital. Fucking hell, he looks a picture of health...


Think how he'll look when he hasn't just had an infusion of virgins' blood


----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> In years to come only he, sir cliff richard and the other cockroaches will survive



+ Keith Richards


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> So is he gone yet?



Won’t be long!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> AHS series 1?


That’s Father Kane in Poltergeist 2


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Won’t be long!View attachment 258918


He's being delivered to madame tussaud's chamber of horrors


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Won’t be long!View attachment 258918



Bad taxidermy thread ------------------------------------------->


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He's being delivered to madame tussaud's chamber of horrors


Waxwork reptiles! I’ve heard it all now!


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 16, 2021)

I reckon he has gone home to die slowly.


----------



## JimW (Mar 16, 2021)

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Croquet hoops on fire on the lawns of Balmoral. I watched agent's eyes glitter in the dark near the Alma Tunnel. All those...moments will be lost.…


----------



## not a trot (Mar 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 258916View attachment 258917



Nice to see he's wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 16, 2021)

And he isn't wearing a mask 🤔


----------



## moochedit (Mar 16, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> And he isn't wearing a mask 🤔



The virus obviously doesn't affect lizards


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> The virus obviously doesn't affect lizards



Or perhaps....he had covid...


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I reckon he has gone home to die slowly.


Die slowly over the next decade or so. This thread is 32 pages of unwarranted optimism.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 16, 2021)

They must think we're all absolute mugs to believe that's a living human being


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2021)

Let's chip in for a new Range Rover as a welcome home gift.


----------



## JimW (Mar 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> They must think we're all absolute mugs to believe that's a living human being


Something the dorgis dragged in.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe he's been sent back to atone for his sins.  He has to be unracist for another 99 years and save a princess for dying in a Paris tunnel.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> They must think we're all absolute mugs to believe that's a living human being



Yeah the taxidermist is rubbish!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> They must think we're all absolute mugs



AW GEE, DO YOU RECKON?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 16, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> He's emerged from the lazarus pit once more.


The goblin blood brings eternal life.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2021)

I should add - damn I hope I look that good when I'm 90-fine.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 16, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Won’t be long!View attachment 258918



They should let him drive.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 16, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> And he isn't wearing a mask 🤔


Probably exempt...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Probably exempt...


the undead don't breathe


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the undead don't breathe


Exactly


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 16, 2021)

He’s not even on the same planet as the rest of us.


----------



## andysays (Mar 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Just saw the footage of him driven out of hospital. Fucking hell, he looks a picture of health...


Viktor off Underworld has let himself go...


----------



## kenny g (Mar 16, 2021)

Last time I saw that expression was back in the 90's at the very end of a very long night.


----------



## dfw723 (Mar 16, 2021)

I really can’t believe he came out of there. Is it possible they’re taking him home to hospice?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Last time I saw that expression was back in the 90's at the very end of a very long night.


Aye, it's taxi to the train station from the festival on Monday morning vibes


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 16, 2021)

The queen is annoyed as she had him in her celebrity death pool


----------



## Spanner (Mar 17, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> He deserves to die because he's a royal cunt, and should have died ~100 years ago. I hope every one of the leeching cunts dies of some new variation of the coronaviris, that results in them shitting themselves so violently that they turn themselves inside out.
> HTH


Maybe next time, eh?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> He’s not even on the same planet as the rest of us.
> 
> View attachment 258950


Geezer is 99. How well do you think you’re gonna look, think and act at his age?
Typical shite from this place: blame some figurehead for your personal unhappiness, then blame someone who blames you for blaming the figurehead instead of blaming yourselves.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Geezer is 99. How well do you think you’re gonna look, think and act at his age?
> Typical shite from this place: blame some figurehead for your personal unhappiness, then blame someone who blames you for blaming the figurehead instead of blaming yourselves.



Fuck your feelings, fuck the royals and fuck their supporters.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Fuck your feelings, fuck the royals and fuck their supporters.


Brave man. I think you’re playing to the crowd. You wouldn’t say that to the Queen’s face.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I think you’re playing to the crowd. You wouldn’t say that to the Queen’s face.



Had a chance to meet a royal years ago and turned it down, so probably wouldn't be in front of the parasitic worm anyway.

You posting from outside the UK, out of curiousity?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 17, 2021)

So you had the chance to give them your opinion face-to-face but chickened out?
Now you just abuse them anonymously like a kid in a playground instead, eg “parasitic worm”
I can see why you’re held in such high regard here.
No - I’m in the UK.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So you had the chance to give them your opinion face-to-face but chickened out?
> Now you just abuse them anonymously like a kid in a playground instead, eg “parasitic worm”
> I can see why you’re held in such high regard here.
> No - I’m in the UK.



I don't bow and scrape to royals. If you love the royal rapists and robbers, perhaps this site isn't for you.

But maybe you know this, already?

Your posting style rings a few bells.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2021)

As I was once told, if you don't like this place, you can always fuck off. Spanner


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Brave man. I think you’re playing to the crowd. You wouldn’t say that to the Queen’s face.


I have. And Charles too.

You wouldn't have the bollocks because you're a dull coward


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

dfw723 said:


> I really can’t believe he came out of there. Is it possible they’re taking him home to hospice?


He needs to sleep in a coffin lined with the earth of his native land


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Geezer is 99. How well do you think you’re gonna look, think and act at his age?
> Typical shite from this place: blame some figurehead for your personal unhappiness, then blame someone who blames you for blaming the figurehead instead of blaming yourselves.



I'm just a morbid cunt; don't put me in the same pigeon hole as the majority of them on here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> I'm just a morbid cunt; don't put me in the same pigeon hole as the majority of them on here.


The word morbid here is superfluous


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The word morbid here is superfluous


----------



## moochedit (Mar 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Maybe next time, eh?



He is 99. He can't outrun the reaper for much longer even if he got away with it this time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 17, 2021)

We need to hand him over to the Lord and end his suffering. And this shitting thread


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 17, 2021)

What comes first, Philip's demise or page 50 of this thread?


----------



## Spanner (Mar 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I have. And Charles too.
> 
> You wouldn't have the bollocks because you're a dull coward



Interesting you associate bravery exclusively with men (“have the bollocks”)

Anyway — so you’re bragging about the time you insulted two OAPs with a combined age of ~170 to their faces..

...which you imply demonstrates your abundance of intelligence and “bravery” compared to my lack thereof...because you had the “bollocks” to say it, despite me being against insulting them in the first place.

My final answer to you, Pickman’s Model,is: “bollocks”. And yes, I’d happily say that to your face , because I‘be been around long enough to not give a shit about juvenile bully-boy nonsense like yours.

You talk a good game, because this is your safe space, but walk outside and tell random people that you’re hoping for a painful death of a 99 year old man and his 72 year old son and see how much positive feedback you get.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> As I was once told, if you don't like this place, you can always fuck off. Spanner


Love the place. The people, though... different matter!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Interesting you associate bravery exclusively with men (“have the bollocks”)
> 
> Anyway — so you’re bragging about the time you insulted two OAPs with a combined age of ~170 to their faces..
> 
> ...


You illustrate here what I mean about coming unarmed to a battle of wits. I don't believe only men can be brave: more of your bollocks. The worst I can be accused of is assuming you're a man, which given the argumentative nature of your posts seems probable to me. I haven't insulted any oaps, a term which refers not to auld people but auld age pensioners - demonstrating once again your ignorance. The incidents I have in mind happened more than 20 years ago so you're off on the combined ages too. Rather disappointed but not surprised by your use of ageist language, but par for the course with you. And as for painful deaths, people like the Windsors, parasites posing as paragons, deserve them. All you're saying really is you don't like me. And I won't lose any sleep over that.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Love the place. The people, though... different matter!


The people are the place.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Spanner (Mar 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You illustrate here what I mean about coming unarmed to a battle of wits. I don't believe only men can be brave: more of your bollocks. The worst I can be accused of is assuming you're a man, which given the argumentative nature of your posts seems probable to me. I haven't insulted any oaps, a term which refers not to auld people but auld age pensioners - demonstrating once again your ignorance. The incidents I have in mind happened more than 20 years ago so you're off on the combined ages too. Rather disappointed but not surprised by your use of ageist language, but par for the course with you. And as for painful deaths, people like the Windsors, parasites posing as paragons, deserve them. All you're saying really is you don't like me. And I won't lose any sleep over that.


Coming unarmed to a “battle of wits”?

Crikey, I thought I was explaining why I think you are wrong to insult old (correct spelling) people.

 It’s not a battle, more like a conker fight in the playground where the school big mouth keeps shouting “I won, I won, his conker broke first, not mine! You saw it, didn’t you?”

Hate to say it, but you come across like a ‘small’ man, Pickmans. A small, single, childless, sorry little individual. Mature men in relationships don’t generally have time to post on forums dozens of times a day. Are you single, Pickmans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Coming unarmed to a “battle of wits”?
> 
> Crikey, I thought I was explaining why I think you are wrong to insult old (correct spelling) people.
> 
> ...


no, you haven't explained why you think it's wrong to insult auld people. And specifically you haven't explained why it is wrong to insult the head of state and her successor. By defending them on the grounds of their age while ignoring their role in society you show that you're bereft of a clue and, yes, have come unarmed to a battle of wits.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 19, 2021)

So.....which returnee is Spanner then?


----------



## kenny g (Mar 19, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> So.....which returnee is Spanner then?



Not sure but find all the bollocks talk and various willy waving mildly amusing in that it brings to mind the consensual activities highlighted in op spanner. 









						Operation Spanner - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Who is hard enough 
to nail their bollocks to the door?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> So.....which returnee is Spanner then?


If you've read h.g. wells' island of dr moreau you'll recall the good doctor's mish-mash mixtures of animal and human stitched together and I suspect spanner is something similar


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Coming unarmed to a “battle of wits”?
> 
> Crikey, I thought I was explaining why I think you are wrong to insult old (correct spelling) people.
> 
> ...


I'm married with two kids and a time consuming job but even I've got time to call you a cunt, cunt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Coming unarmed to a “battle of wits”?
> 
> Crikey, I thought I was explaining why I think you are wrong to insult old (correct spelling) people.
> 
> ...



What's mature about repeatedly rejoining a community that you clearly despise?


----------



## maomao (Mar 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What's mature about repeatedly rejoining a community that you clearly despise?


Who is it?


----------



## Argonia (Mar 19, 2021)

Spanner's in the wrong works


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> Who is it?



Not sure. Just a hunch. The hours of the posts, the way he went for a certain poster... have the feeling there's unfinished business. 

Of course, he'll deny it. But they're usually returnees.

We'll find out when the arse wipe gets turfed out, I imagine.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 9, 2021)

He is brown bread

100%


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 9, 2021)

He’s orf!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 9, 2021)

Announced on Sky News now.


----------



## andysays (Apr 9, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> He is brown bread
> 
> 100%


Source?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2021)

Now actually dead.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 9, 2021)

CHANGE THE THREAD TITLE AND GET THE BANK HOLIDAY BOOKED


----------



## A380 (Apr 9, 2021)

Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, dies aged 99


----------



## andysays (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks like the thread title can be changed then


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

I fancy a midday drinkie


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

Whay hay


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sky news, 'He was a no nonsense character'! 
Suppose they can't say racist.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 9, 2021)

it’s nice in hell this time of year Phil said Faust.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Yep just had a bbc news app alert saying he croaked it!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Yep, he's a goner.









						Prince Philip, The Duke of Edinburgh, has died
					

Buckingham Palace has announced that His Royal Highness Prince Philip has died.




					news.sky.com


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 9, 2021)

At Last!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Yep - just heard it


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2021)

Rumour no longer!


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2021)

Two months away from getting a telegram from the Queen.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

Get in there. 

In the fucking ground.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Prince Philip has died aged 99, Buckingham Palace announces
					

Tributes are paid from around the world to the Queen's "beloved" husband of 73 years, the longest-serving consort in British history.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Bye Philipcia!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)

National Anthem on R6, fuck off.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh just realised i have 2 in the deathpool now!


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 9, 2021)

Well he's been just hanging on in there - it was inevitable that it would come soon


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

Hurrah!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Crikey BBC news reader is wearing black and sounding tearful - really?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 9, 2021)

Just solemnly announced on 6Music.. followed by the bloody national anthem!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> National Anthem on R6, fuck off.


Really?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2021)

Fucking hell I though he'd never die


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Heaven just got a new racist


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 9, 2021)

When's the bank holiday?


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

Flagaggedon incoming.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 9, 2021)

Does this mean we get a day off sometime this month?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Thread title edit required.   Christ on a bike - programming suddenly interrupted on BBC, 6 Music even.

If we wanted to switch over to a news programme, we would.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Maybe next time, eh?



Indeed!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Does this mean we get a day off sometime this month?


Let's hope!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

Bye then.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

All my colleagues are sad

Hope no BH as I don’t get paid


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Crikey BBC news reader is wearing black and sounding tearful - really?


Time for another round of "Britain or North Korea"


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

christ, fucking R1 with the anthem now!


----------



## hegley (Apr 9, 2021)

Well that's convenient timing...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Really?



Really!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Does this mean we get a day off sometime this month?


His family will, well 30 of them at most.


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

What are the actual chances of a bank holiday on Monday cause I've just cancelled a family barbecue tomorrow due to shit weather.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Thread title edit required.


Yep [fact] etc...


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sky news, 'He was a no nonsense character'!
> Suppose they can't say racist.


BBC have kist said "controversial wit"


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 9, 2021)

Do we get a day off for this? Radio 1 has been interrupted to tell me from the news that this is a day of great significance. What a load of bollocks.


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

R4 anthem disturbed by Amazon delivery driver arriving. Broken Britain.


----------



## Quote (Apr 9, 2021)

Damn you Markle!

_shakes fist_


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Really?



Yes.  And they're going the fuck on about it too.  I was quite enjoying Jayda G.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

Only 30 allowed at the funeral? Or is it different for them?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

This is all brexits fault.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP Phil.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Queen follows him in the not too distant future. Interesting times.


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

R4's hot take..."First member of the Royal Family to travel in a helicopter"


----------



## pogofish (Apr 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Really?



Yup - Had R6 on in one room and Radio Scotland in the kitchen - they both went over to the same announcement broadcast.


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> BBC have kist said "controversial wit"



It might have been twit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 9, 2021)

I can't believe you lot, he was a human being with a family that sort of liked him a bit FFS!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

I will put my D of E badge up for auction now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

Why is it always the good ones who go when we need them most?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2021)

Dr. Furface said:


> Just solemnly announced on 6Music.. followed by the bloody national anthem!



I know. The selfish bastard, I was really enjoying that disco mix


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 9, 2021)

Finally given out by the third umpire after numerous referrals. A long knock, but he'll be disappointed not to have held on for a century. Always so agonising when you fall one short of the magical three figures.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

Smooth fucking radio doing the anthem now.
Followed by John Lennon with imagine


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

Quote said:


> Damn you Markle!
> 
> _shakes fist_



Oh yeah! Definitely her fault. Lowering the tone. Well, doing something to it.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 9, 2021)

Channel 4 do not give a fuck. Carrying on as usual lol


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

But Good Friday was last week.

Nice to have two.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> His family will, well 30 of them at most.



A day off from what exactly?

A lot of deathlists have paid out 20%


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

Any news on when the bank holiday will be?


----------



## andysays (Apr 9, 2021)

goldenecitrone said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Queen follows him in the not too distant future. Interesting times.


Hope springs eternal


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2021)

We shan't see his like again, with any luck


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks like today’s Bargain Hunt has been cancelled - bastards!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> BBC have kist said "controversial wit"



R6 went with "that direct way of speaking"


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I will put my D of E badge up for auction now.


Hang on to it. It'll be worth more in a year or so.


----------



## tendril (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Heaven just got a new racist


He ain't going to heaven


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> R4's hot take..."First member of the Royal Family to travel in a helicopter"



Simultaneous broadcast over all BBC networks.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 9, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Finally given out by the third umpire after numerous referrals. A long knock, but he'll be disappointed not to have held on for a century. Always so agonising when you fall one short of the magical three figures.


must be gutted he missed the pubs reopening too, so close!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> A day off from what exactly?
> 
> A lot of deathlists have paid out 20%


For the funeral.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 9, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> When's the bank holiday?



Won't someone think of the self employed!


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> For the funeral.



His family don’t work!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2021)

Deluge of bad news burying follows - this'll keep 'em going for weeks...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh fuck. Media blackout for a week then. 

I've got some good books handy at least.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 9, 2021)

My dad, fervent anti-royalist, may actually have imploded if he was watching TV/listening to the radio when this was announced.  Watching him in the build up to the birth of one of the royal babies was hilarious. He can't even be in the same room as the royals being discussed. The time leading up to the funeral is going to drive him insane


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Follow @grievewatch on Twitter for shits and giggles


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

The woman on BBC World News sounds close to tears. I assume it's from laughing and cheering too much.

They've got the anthem on, and put up a black screen


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

Well? What’s his status now?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> He is brown bread
> 
> 100%



You won!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2021)

Just in a job and the Lilly’s old lady came out to tell me , I tried not to smile


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

how did o find this out from my work colleges and not this thread


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

I hope Brenda doesn't go straight away.. Otherwise we may only get a single bank holiday


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

My watched thread list...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2021)

Classic fm has done one verse of god save the queen and switched to all sombre music, possibly for the rest of the day, the week, until the funeral?


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

he probably looks a lot better now.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

do we get a public holiday


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I hope Brenda doesn't go straight away.. Otherwise we may only get a single bank holiday



Enough with the clamour for Bank Holidays! We've just had two days where I don't get paid!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

Will bojo squeeze a tear out?


----------



## xenon (Apr 9, 2021)

OK well that's no more live radio or tv for at least the next 12 hours.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

Quote said:


> Damn you Markle!
> 
> _shakes fist_



And Merkel


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2021)

general note: I wish we'd start new threads instead of updating deathwatch threads.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

A more lovable racist rogue the world will never know.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> do we get a public holiday


Pubs and shops to be shut for another week in his honour.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> His family don’t work!


Oh, start spreading rumours like that. The BBC say none work harder, apart from Johnson of course.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Will bojo squeeze a tear out?



He appears to be doing his best as I type


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

has Sas been in to call us all nasty anti royalist yet


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

Radio 2 went off in the middle of Laura Branigan's _We Are Young  _


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2021)

Planet Rock didn't announce it as I was cleaning the bathroom! 

My first thought was, literally, of this thread


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

A refugee and the inspiration for Greenpeace apparently.


----------



## miktheword (Apr 9, 2021)

Private sector radio as well. LBC cut off a  working class Belfast speaker on events, to pre recorded eulogy followed by National Anthem. Told said speaker he'd be on afterwards but obviously a decision taken quickly by end of anthem to devote rest of morning to the racist old cunt. '
gaffes, outspoken, to national treasure' etc.
That Al Jazeera article someone posted up before had it right.. he said just what the Brit establishment would still like to say but try to hide (not in always successfully  eg Megan)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2021)

Bojo now on the TV "Does he really care?" shouts my 8 year old angrily


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Smooth fucking radio doing the anthem now.
> Followed by John Lennon with imagine


GENIUS


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Waiting for those bastards in Union Jack suits to start weeping and laying flowers outside Buck house. It’s going to be excruciating.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

I predict a weekend of super-gammonyness and flag-shagging.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Classic fm has done one verse of god save the queen and switched to all sombre music, possibly for the rest of the day, the week, until the funeral?


Is it the verse that goes "potential H-Bomb"?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2021)

Coincidentally I was messing around with a health calculator earlier and wondering which postcode would give the highest "Townsend deprivation score" and I did think of trying Buck house ...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> A refugee and the inspiration for Greenpeace apparently.



"Environmentalists owe him a great debt" I heard as I was serving up my lunch


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

Are we going to suspend social distancing so we can be properly patriotic and have street parties with bunting and all that?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

I wish the Beeb would stop saying that “the nation is united in mourning”. No one I know is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2021)

A380 said:


> Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, dies aged 99


Ha. I was only a year and a bit out.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Waiting for those bastards in Union Jack suits to start weeping and laying flowers outside Buck house. It’s going to be excruciating.





Johnny Vodka said:


> I predict a weekend of super-gammonyness and flag-shagging.



genuine q - do people really give a fuck about him? I can't think of a single person in my life who'd be bothered by his death...


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I wish the Beeb would stop saying that “the nation is united in mourning”. No one I know is.


exactly


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Are we going to suspend social distancing so we can be properly patriotic and have street parties with bunting and all that?


especially considering the demographic of the punters ...


----------



## pogofish (Apr 9, 2021)

I’d actually just taken a new bottle through for tonight - would it be wise to crack it open now?


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Waiting for those bastards in Union Jack suits to start weeping and laying flowers outside Buck house. It’s going to be excruciating.



Met police decide for “light touch” policing I expect


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> general note: I wish we'd start new threads instead of updating deathwatch threads.


Tbf he's probably been dead for a few years and this is just the official announcement


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

High time as mc5 would say


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

ponders if we are going to have a wanky week of the people prince all over again


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

Proposal for prominently placed statue on its way no doubt.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

littleseb said:


> genuine q - do people really give a fuck about him? I can't think of a single person in my life who'd be bothered by his death...



Watching my FB feed to see who's bothered.  And some folk are, and this is in Scotland ffs.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Nicholas Witchell is on now - his nose browner than ever


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm going to get lashed tonight.

The news on the telly is going to be intolerable.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Radio and TV off for another fortnight then. I’ll get anything interesting off here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> general note: I wish we'd start new threads instead of updating deathwatch threads.


very much so


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> general note: I wish we'd start new threads instead of updating deathwatch threads.


very much so


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> general note: I wish we'd start new threads instead of updating deathwatch threads.


To be fair I originally started it as a 'Prince Phillip is dead' thread, not a death watch thread. Someone changed the title.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Nicholas Witchell is on now - his nose browner than ever


This is his most profitable season, weddings and funerals are where he earns his money


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't even live in the UK and my radio programme has been replaced with 'mournful' music (ie Coldplay ☹️🙄)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> This is his most profitable season, weddings and funerals are where he earns his money



And I thought my job was bad...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2021)

littleseb said:


> genuine q - do people really give a fuck about him? I can't think of a single person in my life who'd be bothered by his death...


My Facebook feed seems to be 25%, grief 25% anger and 50% indifference.


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bojo now on the TV "Does he really care?" shouts my 8 year old angrily


Excellent parenting, QueenOfGoths


----------



## izz (Apr 9, 2021)

littleseb said:


> genuine q - do people really give a fuck about him? I can't think of a single person in my life who'd be bothered by his death...


There will definitely be some who are saddened by the news, I suspect some of my family may be but the majority won't.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 9, 2021)

Hellsbells said:


> I don't even live in the UK and my radio programme has been replaced with 'mournful' music (ie Coldplay ☹🙄)



Compounding the misery


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

It's on 5 of my news channels. I'm genuinely saddened by this. But at least none of the Spanish channels have it.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Flagaggedon incoming.



literally just driven passed the British legion and some fat mouth breather is lowering the flag I don’t think it was flying to start with so they have put it up to lower it half way down

I’m off for a celebratory sainsburys sandwich, may splash out in one of the posh ones

as per usual I’m fucking off somewhere remote on Monday away from terrestrial telly meaning I am spared the National fucking out pouring on British media

pirate FM hitting goodby Norma Jean

What a fucking palaver


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> To be fair I originally started it as a 'Prince Phillip is dead' thread, not a death watch thread. Someone changed the title.



It's still 30 pages of speculation about someone who is alive.  the title changes but the first 30 pages don't.  It's happened a few times.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

To be honest I’m more concerned and perturbed wondering where I left a bag of 20mm open grommets.


----------



## xenon (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> general note: I wish we'd start new threads instead of updating deathwatch threads.



I wish that about all new News threadwise.

Oh it's being discussed on page 348 of the thread with the non searchable erroneous thread title.

Stop fearing the Pogo...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Mum is absolutely devastated.

They cancelled bargain hunt.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Waiting for those bastards in Union Jack suits to start weeping and laying flowers outside Buck house. It’s going to be excruciating.



I wonder if the MET will batter em for breaking covid regs?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2021)

Ulp, I'll have to bite my lip. My mum appears to be 'devastated' on Facebook.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> It's still 30 pages of speculation about someone who is alive.  the title changes but the first 30 pages don't.  It's happened a few times.


Good!


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Facebook feed seems to be 25%, grief 25% anger and 50% indifference.


what are people angry about? death?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

Bit early to get pissed. Having a celebratory spliff. Might have an ice cream.

Make mine a 99.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 262383
> 
> View attachment 262385


The public loved him for it eh?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2021)

You know they get that power surge when everyone  goesto make a cup of tea during corrie ad break?  Or if we all jumped at the same time there would be an earthquake or Great Britain would sink into the brine?  What happens when 60 million people all say 'well it was a good innings' simultaneously?

*looks round -  nothing I guess.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 9, 2021)

This is terrible news. There will be nothing else on TV for days.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 9, 2021)

already emailed HR 

'As a true British patriot....'


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm going to have a celebratory special platter at the Chinese takeaway tonight. Then hit the whisky.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Cause of death: _a surfeit of racism._


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

gawkrodger said:


> already emailed HR*H*
> 
> 'As a true British patriot....'



ftfy


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I wonder if the MET will batter em for breaking covid regs?


I was reading last night of the crowds of radicals and land leaguers who descended on parliament when the first home rule bill was defeated in 1886, they cheered Gladstone to the echo and created such a hullabaloo that repeated charges of mounted police finally succeeded in dispersing them at 3am. Don't imagine such a raucous or resilient crowd will assemble to mourn Philip Mountbatten


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Philip Has Fallen. 
99 years is a good innings-especially when you have access to the best on the spot medical care.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Cause of death: _a surfeit of racism._



Doubt he'd have lasted 99 years if that were fatal


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 262383
> 
> View attachment 262385


Royal family in less racist than yesterday shocker


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> "Environmentalists owe him a great debt" I heard as I was serving up my lunch



I must be confusing this Royal Family with that other bunch of cunts who think it's okay to chase foxes with hounds and horses.


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> This is terrible news. There will be nothing else on TV for days.


Thank god no-one watches telly anymore. Streaming services unaffected. 

But underwhelmed now. Wish it had been one of the younger ones.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2021)

littleseb said:


> what are people angry about? death?


Anger at the institution of the monarchy, anger at the eulogising of him.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> His family don’t work!


They just sponge off the state 😆


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

I'd like the BBC to put up a calculation of his total carbon footprint and leave it at that.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 9, 2021)

I know its not protocol but I wonder if they may just throw in a bank holiday because of everything that is happening with covid.  There was already calls for another bank holiday anyway.  Problem is the selfish racist cunt has died right in the middle of the bank holiday season.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Royal family in less racist than yesterday shocker


... though he'll be breaching hell's diversity policies very soon.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 9, 2021)

BBC cancelled Bargain Hunt. Bunch of cunts.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Is Headhunters on BBC2 at 1 o'clock?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 9, 2021)

Finally!

Hopefully Liz will be next

C'mon Liz!


----------



## Looby (Apr 9, 2021)

Two sad posts on my fb from the usual suspects. 
One from a massive royalist. The first reply was a sad face and someone pondering how Brenda will cope without him.
The other from my right wing libertarian friend with comments about him being entertaining and the twinkle in his eye.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2021)

Who knew urban had become such a bargain hunt fan club.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

"To the living we owe respect. To the dead we owe nothing but the truth" - Voltaire


----------



## tony.c (Apr 9, 2021)

Will the Belfast loyalists call off tonight's riot in deference?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Thank god no-one watches telly anymore. Streaming services unaffected.
> 
> But underwhelmed now. Wish it had been one of the younger ones.


Must admit, my first thought was 'will Line of Duty still be on'?  

(((urban 75, not quite what it was))))


----------



## smmudge (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> But underwhelmed now. Wish it had been one of the younger ones.



I think it's just nice to be reminded that Royal Family members can actually die.


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I know its not protocol but I wonder if they may just throw in a bank holiday because of everything that is happening with covid.  There was already calls for another bank holiday anyway.  Problem is the selfish racist cunt has died right in the middle of the bank holiday season.


Personally I can always squeeze another BH in, no matter the season.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

A new profile pic out of respect I think.


----------



## Spandex (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> A new profile pic out of respect I think.



Looks like something the Mail of Sunday will be selling for £29.95


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> But underwhelmed now. Wish it had been one of the younger ones.


the last one to go was the Queen Mum, they don't fight at the sharp end any more and medical science has cured/ameliorated the diseases of excess so they just fuckin linger.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Will the Belfast loyalists call off tonight's riot in deference?



A moments violence to be held


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)

Can't believe they cancelled Bargain Hunt for this.  

ETA I can see I am not the only one who is upset by this.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Looby said:


> Two sad posts on my fb from the usual suspects.
> One from a massive royalist. The first reply was a sad face and someone pondering how Brenda will cope without him.
> The other from my right wing libertarian friend with comments about him being entertaining and the twinkle in his eye.


Aside from what they represent, one of the reasons I hate the royal family is the way they deal with death and illness.  When one of their own is dying in hospital, the closest relatives don't go and visit them everyday like normal people would. 'Duty', fucking hell!  Blair had to remind them to behave like human beings when Diana died (ironic of course because, to quote a certain song, 'he ain't no human being').


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 9, 2021)

Do those that work get a day off because of this at any point?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Do those that work get a day off because of this at any point?


A day of furlough.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Do those that work get a day off because of this at any point?


No work harder, do it for Philip.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Looks like something the Mail of Sunday will be selling for £29.95



Maybe I need to make the sigils bigger.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 9, 2021)

smmudge said:


> I think it's just nice to be reminded that Royal Family members can actually die.



Yep, ten skin changes and that's their lot.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Can't believe they cancelled Bargain Hunt for this.
> 
> ETA I can see I am not the only one who is upset by this.


_THIS MUST NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Do those that work get a day off because of this at any point?



Whoever was employed to wipe his arse presumably will. Unpaid obviously


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Can't believe they cancelled Bargain Hunt for this.
> 
> ETA I can see I am not the only one who is upset by this.


Replaced with an episode of Bye, Gone, Cunt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


>



It’s because of this family I am steadfast in refusing to eat Battenberg cake.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2021)

Starmer vs Corbyn response


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s because of this family I am steadfast in refusing to eat Battenberg cake.


I would join you in your boycott but I really really like marzipan.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 9, 2021)

Somebody on Absolute Radio with a sense of humour. Now playing Hurt by Johnny Cash.


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s because of this family I am steadfast in refusing to eat Battenberg cake.


TBF, Battenburg cake is rank.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

I have some affection for him. He was a man of principle, duty and character, and appalling political incorrectness.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Starmer vs Corbyn response



Genuinely amazing


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Starmer vs Corbyn response



Yeah, but that's a tie-less tribute from Sir Keith. Once you start flag chasing, you've got to do it right.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s because of this family I am steadfast in refusing to eat Battenberg cake.


Or go yachting.


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank God for BBC Sounds, as I can avoid the endless news about the parasite's death...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have some affection for him. He was a man of principle, duty and character, and appalling political incorrectness.


He wasn’t politically incorrect, he was a racist.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2021)

In memory of dear Phil I will watch Bargain Hunt, next time its on, and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## souljacker (Apr 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Can't believe they cancelled Bargain Hunt for this.
> 
> ETA I can see I am not the only one who is upset by this.



I'm most concerned about tonight's masterchef final.

They are playing exactly the same thing on radio 1-5 and BBC Devon. I've got a three hour drive later and my cd player is on the blink FFS.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

Bonus points for whoever finds and posts the first picture of him in heaven shaking hands with Captain Tom...


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Aside from what they represent, one of the reasons I hate the royal family is the way they deal with death and illness.  When one of their own is dying in hospital, the closest relatives don't go and visit them everyday like normal people would. 'Duty', fucking hell!  Blair had to remind them to behave like human beings when Diana died (ironic of course because, to quote a certain song, 'he ain't no human being').


almost as if they don't give a shit about each other


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnson quietly celebrating I reckon. He is off the hook for a few days with the entire UK media preoccupied with this. The  conspiracy theorist in me suggests they were waiting for the right moment to pull the plug.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

These presenters are really having to scrape the barrel to fill in what he actually achieved in his life. It’s basically “he was around a lot”


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Fucking hell looks like they've pulled Headhunters on BBC Two, what is the fucking point of putting the same shit on all the fucking channels?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Fucking hell looks like they've pulled Headhunters on BBC Two, what is the fucking point of putting the same shit on all the fucking channels?


They did this when Diana died too


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

I would like to have seen him pass on surrounded  by his family. In a cellar. At gunpoint


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 9, 2021)

Come on Sir Elton, get writing something mawkish.

Weeks of this bollocks now.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks god for Netfix


----------



## TopCat (Apr 9, 2021)

Dare I turn the tv on today? Is it a stream of mawkish arse licking and tonguing from a steady stream of no marks?


----------



## Epico (Apr 9, 2021)

Definitely a day to avoid social media. The hand-wringing will do my fucking head in.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Johnson quietly celebrating I reckon. He is off the hook for a few days with the entire UK media preoccupied with this. The  conspiracy theorist in me suggests they were waiting for the right moment to pull the plug.


you reckon he had to be connected to the mains to stay alive?


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnson's tribute is that Phil "inspired the lives of countless young people". Like as if he was a noted aphrodisiac.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> R4 anthem disturbed by Amazon delivery driver arriving. Broken Britain.



marty1 on his Trojan horse?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Hardly part of the establishment, but even Radio Caroline has acknowledged his death & gone to non-stop music until 2pm, probably because the presenter is worried about laughing.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They did this when Diana died too



Makes you wonder what they'll do when the Queen dies?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2021)

Harry is already getting it from some  (well one person on a Maidenhead, oh sorry, Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead, Facebook group )

"RIP Phillip. The poor Queen. I hope her family give her the true love and respect that she needs right now. Especially Harry."


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Makes you wonder what they'll do when the Queen dies?


Two BHs...? 🤞


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> what is the fucking point of putting the same shit on all the fucking channels?



ITV have been doing that for years...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My dad, fervent anti-royalist, may actually have imploded if he was watching TV/listening to the radio when this was announced.  Watching him in the build up to the birth of one of the royal babies was hilarious. He can't even be in the same room as the royals being discussed. The time leading up to the funeral is going to drive him insane


I empathise with this.


----------



## Quote (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They did this when Diana died too



Yeah, 24/7 grief-fest.

Gotta hammer it home how much he did for us and how grovellingly grateful we should be for it.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 9, 2021)

It's double Corrie and an Eastenders tonight, they better not cancel those.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Makes you wonder what they'll do when the Queen dies?


Two days off. Queen displayed in state in a Perspex train carriage travelling the country


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Nauseating obit from the guardian, the fucking cowards.  Full of stuff like 'a life of relentless duty'... 'youthful good looks'... 'immersed himself wholeheartedly in national life, carving out a unique public role'.  They manage to say 'the duke could be blunt and outspoken to the point of offensiveness', but can't bring themselves to use the word racist.  Well, actually, maybe not cowards, just actual _monarchists_. Fucking hell.

Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, dies aged 99 | Prince Philip | The Guardian


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

tony.c said:


> It's double Corrie and an Eastenders tonight, they better not cancel those.


They did when The Queen Of Hearts died. I was so livid I actually complained on the phone


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

Why do the good always die young?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Fucking hell looks like they've pulled Headhunters on BBC Two, what is the fucking point of putting the same shit on all the fucking channels?



Aye, BBC 1, BBC 2, BBC Parliament & BBC Scotland all switched to BBC News channel, bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> These presenters are really having to scrape the barrel to fill in what he actually achieved in his life. It’s basically “he was around a lot”


And the Greeks fucked him off at the first and second opportunity.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Prince Philip's gaffes from decades on royal duty
					

After the Duke of Edinburgh steps down from duties, we take a look back at some of the infamous remarks he has made while in the public eye.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


>




The collective amnesia* over much of the British upper classes and political sphere being firmly on the Nazis side until 1939** is one of those things that doesn't get reported on nearly enough.


*Willful propaganda

**And a fair few beyond it


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

tony.c said:


> It's double Corrie and an Eastenders tonight, they better not cancel those.


Imagine the chaos if he dropped on Sunday just before Line of Duty!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Two days off. Queen displayed in state in a Perspex train carriage travelling the country



I won't accept anything less than a full play of The Smiths' classic album The Queen Is Dead on every BBC radio station.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

What’s the chance of his funeral being held on St. George’s Day? I hear the Coop funeral service are booked up.


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


>




They should do a reenactment of this for Phil's funeral. Flags, salutes, the works.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have some affection for him. He was a man of principle, duty and character, and appalling political incorrectness.



Ugh


----------



## discokermit (Apr 9, 2021)

the local kids homes must have run out of children to feed to him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2021)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> My dad, fervent anti-royalist, may actually have imploded if he was watching TV/listening to the radio when this was announced.  Watching him in the build up to the birth of one of the royal babies was hilarious. He can't even be in the same room as the royals being discussed. The time leading up to the funeral is going to drive him insane



 here's me and my dad sharing the heartbreaking news just now (bonus dad joke left in shot for the lolz).


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm now quite glad that yesterday afternoon I was banned from Facebook for 24 hours because I called someone a twat* - one less online opportunity today to be reminded which of my friends and relatives are stupid cunts.

(* It was a friend, but apparently the FB algorithm doesn't do irony )


----------



## Favelado (Apr 9, 2021)

Look at the fawning from the Guardian. At least you know where you are with the Daily Mail.


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

Favelado said:


> View attachment 262396View attachment 262396 Look at the fawning from the Guardian. At least you know where you are with the Daily Mail.



Scratch a liberal...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 9, 2021)

Gotta feel for the Queen though - to lose your husband and your cousin at the same time, that's really sad.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

I've turned the telly off now - they're just repeating the same nonsense over and over again.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Makes you wonder what they'll do when the Queen dies?



Just a straightforward singularity and the end of all time and matter.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 9, 2021)

rip prince philip u is wiv da angles now x x x


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Look at the fawning from the Guardian. At least you know where you are with the Daily Mail.



It's genuinely nauseating isn't it. I mean, I already _know _they long ago lost whatever shreds of left-wingness they ever had, but this kind of thing is like having them call round your house to stand on your doorstep gloating about it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 9, 2021)

tony.c said:


> It's double Corrie and an Eastenders tonight, they better not cancel those.



If they cancel ‘Gogglebox’ it’s time to take to the barricades.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 9, 2021)

Just seen this on FB. Very moving

RIP Phil.
First you lost your driving license.
Then you lost your position as Most Embarrassing Member Of The Royal Family.
To be honest, you're better off out of it.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuck ! I have about 20 music stations on my dab radio & they are all playing shit depressing music because of this.  

Searches internet for US classic rock stations to listen online.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

Absolute Radio at it as well. Pre recorded snippets sound like a robot or Siri or something.

I'll have to listen to my own sad music. I want my money back.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

What a morning to away from the computer.   
Gutted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Makes you wonder what they'll do when the Queen dies?











						Operation London Bridge - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Wow


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I know its not protocol but I wonder if they may just throw in a bank holiday because of everything that is happening with covid.  There was already calls for another bank holiday anyway.  Problem is the selfish racist cunt has died right in the middle of the bank holiday season.



They‘ll scrap May Day this year (because socialism) and have a day for being toady to the royal family instead. Tories have wanted May Day gone for years for partisan political reasons, last plan knocking around a few years ago was to replace it with ‘Trafalgar Day’ sometime in the autumn. Cunts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Apparently when Brenda pops it, Chucky might be known as King George VII instead of King Charles IV


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2021)

Favelado said:


> View attachment 262396View attachment 262396 Look at the fawning from the Guardian. At least you know where you are with the Daily Mail.


There's at least ten articles on the BBC website, fawning doesn't cover it.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 9, 2021)

Even the sports section has one ffs, all about his sporting achievements.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Follow @grievewatch on Twitter for shits and giggles


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2021)

Over 1000 posts    we'll be invited to the wake .


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have some affection for him. He was a man of principle, duty and character, and appalling political incorrectness.



I wouldn't go as far as to say I have affection for him but he was certainly part of the landscape as it were.  I don't know very much about the man will listen to the euologies and find out I expect.  I also find these types of threads on Urban an embarrassment.  

Rather than avoiding mainstream media, will probably end up watching more mainstream media (and a bit less Urban) for a bit as a result


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They‘ll scrap May Day this year (because socialism) and have a day for being toady to the royal family instead. Tories have wanted May Day gone for years for partisan political reasons, last plan knocking around a few years ago was to replace it with ‘Trafalgar Day’ sometime in the autumn. Cunts.



And the socialist vermin celebrating May Day isn't for partisan political reasons?

Not terribly bright, are you?


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 9, 2021)

Informed of the sad news by my 10yr old


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m undecided on whether it’s a good or bad thing that he missed Thatcher’s death anniversary by a day.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

If you ever needed a clearer indication of the madness of the institution, it's that the queen still won't retire from being queen.  She's 90 odd, just lost her husband and doesn't leave the house(s) afaik.  But she'll still carry on dishing out the 'duty', whatever that means, some kind of stoicism junky.  Like the Polish pope feller, terminally ill with Parkinson's, but so self important he wouldn't give it up.  Anyway, anything that makes charles feel like shit...


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> And the *socialist vermin* celebrating May Day isn't for partisan political reasons?
> 
> Not terribly bright, are you?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 9, 2021)

I knew him when he ran an illigal minicab firm out of Deptford. Hes done well for himself since.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 9, 2021)

I see on the BBC that Parliament is to be recalled on Monday because of this. That means none of them will be infesting any beer gardens you might want to go to.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2021)

I was in a car park in Stoke Newington when a window cleaner broke the news to me . It's what the Duke would have wanted.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Right I'm off now to get my whisky in for tonight.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 9, 2021)

Sue said:


>



Have a look at what Conservatives have been called on here, then look up 'hypocrisy'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I see on the BBC that Parliament is to be recalled on Monday because of this.


Why?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> And the socialist vermin celebrating May Day isn't for partisan political reasons?
> 
> Not terribly bright, are you?


Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have a look at what Conservatives have been called on here, then look up 'hypocrisy'.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Why?


To allow Sir Keith to weep, but in a forensic manner.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have a look at what Conservatives have been called on here, then look up 'hypocrisy'.



Just because you cant tell the difference between punching up and punching down doesnt mean the rest of us are inflicted wit the same dull limitation.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Prince Philip movement - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




This is for real, by the way, they really did consider him a "high spiritual being" over in Vanuatu (I used to know someone who'd been out there).


----------



## Espresso (Apr 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Why?


Dunno. And nor do I know why they get a fucking month off for Easter, either.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

wtf, news shite on R6?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuck's sake. I've got picture libraries emailing me about this now.  

Fuck. Off.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 9, 2021)

Can we all be adult here and spare a thought for the Queen? She’s just lost a beloved husband and cousin.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Prince Philip movement - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten he was a god! Twilight of the idols.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

N_igma said:


> Can we all be adult here and spare a thought for the Queen? She’s just lost a beloved husband and cousin.


_banjo duelling intensifies_


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'd forgotten he was a god! Twilight of the idols.


Well, he was certainly beyond good and evil.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

I’ve just discovered a litre of proper Russian stoli at the back of the drunker cabinet. I might broach it. I’m sure it’s what he would have wanted


----------



## N_igma (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> wtf, news shite on R6?


Mary Anne Hobnobbler?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, he was certainly beyond good and evil.


... but that which does not kill us.... Oh.


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Prince Philip movement - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my one-day-i will-get there place, Vanuatu. Amazing language.
This news will actually mean something to some people there, though idk what, they must have built it into the cosmology already though, his death, not going to come as a shock.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Wat.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

X


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wat.



Good excuse to knock off early.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank fuck the Master's is uninterrupted, if I'm going to watch elderly racists all day they should at least organise a golf tournament.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say I have affection for him but he was certainly part of the landscape as it were.  I don't know very much about the man will listen to the euologies and find out I expect.  I also find these types of threads on Urban an embarrassment.
> 
> Rather than avoiding mainstream media, will probably end up watching more mainstream media (and a bit less Urban) for a bit as a result


This is good Prince Philip: An extraordinary man who led an extraordinary life


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’ve just discovered a litre of proper Russian stoli at the back of the drunker cabinet. I might broach it. I’m sure it’s what he would have wanted



The drunker cabinet! I hope that's what you genuinely call it


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> wtf, news shite on R6?


I'm now listening to a few recorded shows on BBC Sounds. Right now I'm listening to Marc Riley and will be moving on to Gideon Coe afterwards.

Absolutely nuts this fawning coverage...


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Enough with the clamour for Bank Holidays! We've just had two days where I don't get paid!


Me too mate, Not only will I lose yet another days pay but the weather is too shit for a barbecue


chilango said:


> Are we going to suspend social distancing so we can be properly patriotic and have street parties with bunting and all that?


We had a socially distant street party on VE Day with us all sat on our driveways 


marty21 said:


> I was in a car park in Stoke Newington when a window cleaner broke the news to me . It's what the Duke would have wanted.


What Death?

Mrs Q was watching the telly when it came on and shouted up the stairs to tell me, she reckons that Brenda might abdicate now and let Chucky have a turn.
If she does will we still get a BH when she pegs or will we then have to wait for Chucky?

Mrs Q's Dad will probably raise a glass to Phil The Greek, He's no fan of Brenda and her brood but had a soft spot for Phil on the grounds they are both ex-navy (Phil and my FIL not Phil and Brenda) 
He's equally blunt which has often made me wonder if the RN runs courses on it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I was in a car park in Stoke Newington when a window cleaner broke the news to me . It's what the Duke would have wanted.


My boss just told me in a phone call. He's Glaswegian. We laughed


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have some affection for him. He was a man of *principle, duty and character*, and appalling political incorrectness.


What does that even mean? It’s guff


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 9, 2021)

The needle on my wireless must be stuck.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 9, 2021)

Sad for his family, but they could have left the lunchtime concert on radio three on at least.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What does that even mean? It’s guff


Parroted patriotic guff at that (must be what the "silent majority" really think in the REAL WORLD)


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 9, 2021)

> The needle on my wireless must be stuck.



my crystal set is similarly fucked


----------



## extra dry (Apr 9, 2021)

I wonder if his name is in those maxwell papers? Que consripicy number 106


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm drinking ice wine, eating paella tapas, sitting in the sun, under a tree laden with orange blossom, and chuckling at this thread. It's a nice day.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 9, 2021)

thank fuck im not at work today with just the van cab radio for company.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What does that even mean? It’s guff


Read the above obituary if you want to understand


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I'm drinking ice wine, eating paella tapas, sitting in the sun, under a tree laden with orange blossom, and chuckling at this thread. It's a nice day.


I really want your life


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 9, 2021)

NTL is a pure haven of non monarchist tunes at present


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Read the above obituary if you want to understand


So you can't explain yourself? Do you really believe it?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wat.



Au revoir, mo chairde Sasanaigh - wave at our jet if you must:


----------



## A380 (Apr 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I'm drinking ice wine, eating paella tapas, sitting in the sun, under a tree laden with orange blossom, and chuckling at this thread. It's a nice day.


You can go off people you know.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I'm drinking ice wine, eating paella tapas, sitting in the sun, under a tree laden with orange blossom, and chuckling at this thread. It's a nice day.


Not just you, eh?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What does that even mean? It’s guff



(1) Duty: standing four paces behind Queen
(2) Principle: doing so repeatedly
(3) Character: occasionally saying out loud the racist thoughts that go through your head during (1) and (2)

For which, if you have any personal attributes besides bigotry and the ability to stand unaided, you're overqualified.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> So you can't explain yourself? Do you really believe it?


Do I believe he had principles, a sense of duty and a strong character?  Yes, of course. I mean you may not agree with the Royal Family as an institution and politically, and I probably don’t either. But I don’t doubt the above, about him _personally_. To think they are all “evil horrible people” is a laughably simplistic understanding.


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

All this news coverage is banal. I mean, what are they going to keep on saying: "The royal family have put out an official statement saying that Prince Philip is still dead. We'll keep you updated with any fresh developments."


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Do I believe he had principles, a sense of duty and a strong character?  Yes, of course. I mean you may not agree with the Royal Family as an institution and politically, and I probably don’t either. But I don’t doubt the above, about him _personally_. To think they are all “evil horrible people” is a laughably simplistic understanding.


Where did I say they were evil horrible people?
What were his principles and "strong character" in your view?


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

Gort said:


> All this news coverage is banal. I mean, what are they going to keep on saying: "The royal family have put out an official statement saying that Prince Philip is still dead. We'll keep you updated with any fresh developments."


Who on Earth watches rolling tv news in the middle of the day. Haven’t you got anything better to do?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Gort said:


> All this news coverage is banal. I mean, what are they going to keep on saying: "The royal family have put out an official statement saying that Prince Philip is still dead. We'll keep you updated with any fresh developments."


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Where did I say they were evil horrible people?
> What were his principles and character in your view?


Read the article, it explains it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Read the article, it explains it.


So you ARE just parroting what you've read (what people are meant to believe) and have no actual thought yourself??


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Apols if we've already gone over this...but...

April 8 = Fatch death day
April 9 = Racist Prince death day

anything for April 10?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Who on Earth watches rolling tv news in the middle of the day. Haven’t you got anything better to do?


I have and found my bag of grommets. Searching for earth sleeving now.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Read the above obituary if you want to understand



Born in turbulent times, married a queen, hung around in palaces not doing very much. Not quite sure why they used so many words for that.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Read the article, it explains it.


Such GREAT character









						Prince Philip's gaffes from decades on royal duty
					

After the Duke of Edinburgh steps down from duties, we take a look back at some of the infamous remarks he has made while in the public eye.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*2001:* "You're too fat to be an astronaut." _To 13-year-old Andrew Adams who told Prince Philip he wanted to go into space._
*2002: *"Still throwing spears?" _Question put to an Australian Aborigine during a visit._

*2010:* "Do you have a pair of knickers made out of this?" _To Scottish Conservative leader Annabel Goldie Pointing while pointing to some tartan in Edinburgh._
*2010: *"Do you work in a strip club?" _To 24-year-old Barnstaple Sea Cadet Elizabeth Rendle when she told him she also worked in a nightclub._
*2012:* "I would get arrested if I unzipped that dress." _To 25-year-old council worker Hannah Jackson, who was wearing a dress with a zip running the length of its front, on a Jubilee visit to Bromley, Kent._


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Read the above obituary if you want to understand


I did. More nauseatingly obsequious guff


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 9, 2021)

Ffs! I can't even buy that 3d printed pot that makes yoghurt in the microwave I've had my eye on today 😡


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apols if we've already gone over this...but...
> 
> April 8 = Fatch death day
> April 9 = Racist Prince death day
> ...


Well we should have people from different walks of life alternate, to keep it varied. Yesterday was a politician, today a Royal. Tomorrow we could have someone from the press, or perhaps the entertainment industry? Katie Hopkins or Laurence Fox would do nicely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Do I believe he had principles, a sense of duty and a strong character?  Yes, of course. I mean you may not agree with the Royal Family as an institution and politically, and I probably don’t either. But I don’t doubt the above, about him _personally_. To think they are all “evil horrible people” is a laughably simplistic understanding.


Lots of people have those qualities - they are merely decent human traits. I don’t believe he had them anyway


----------



## extra dry (Apr 9, 2021)

Street parties or solom black arm bands?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apols if we've already gone over this...but...
> 
> April 8 = Fatch death day
> April 9 = Racist Prince death day
> ...



its my birthday. best till last innit?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Do I believe he had principles, a sense of duty and a strong character?  Yes, of course. I mean you may not agree with the Royal Family as an institution and politically, and I probably don’t either. But I don’t doubt the above, about him _personally_. To think they are all “evil horrible people” is a laughably simplistic understanding.


Whether he had those qualities or not, the media would be reporting that he had those qualities. About him personally, we can't really know anything. So all we have is his public position.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Lots of people have those qualities - they are merely decent human traits. I don’t believe he had them anyway


He was it sounds also incredibly arrogant and rude. A complex character with an extraordinary life that was part of the history of the 20th Century. 

I’m not looking forward to the Queen dying, I have great respect for her. And Charles hardly compares.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Whether he had those qualities or not, the media would be reporting that he had those qualities. About him personally, we can't really know anything. So all we have is his public position.


Sure.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Street parties or solom black arm bands?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Such GREAT character
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deffo a game in Who said it - Prince Philip, Boris Johnson or Tommy Robinson?


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Born in turbulent times, married a queen, hung around in palaces not doing very much. Not quite sure why they used so many words for that.



"Refugee who came to Britain as a child dies after 74 years receiving public funds and living in subsidised housing."


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 9, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Deluge of bad news burying follows - this'll keep 'em going for weeks...


Yep. Be scouring very carefully for anything _interesting_...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’m not looking forward to the Queen dying, I have great respect for her.


WTAF; Urban?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

Come on. We can have a discussion about whether we believe he had any decent traits or not. I don't really buy the idea that anyone is purely evil, so no doubt we could drag up some evidence of him being nice to a horse or a commoner occasionally. That doesn't mean he's principled or worthy of respect in general. And suggesting that we take articles written within hours of his death, including obituaries ffs, as evidence of good character is laughable. At most, they're going to allude to but skate over the bad bits with a few typical media euphemisms - racist = 'controversial views', sexist = 'of his time' etc. And if, as we've already seen, even the Guardian can barely bring itself to do even that much, there's no hope for anything approaching an honest appraisal.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Born in turbulent times, married a queen, hung around in palaces not doing very much. Not quite sure why they used so many words for that.



Slow news day.

Literally nothing else is going to happen in the world today.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Come on. We can have a discussion about whether we believe he had any decent traits or not. But suggesting that we take articles written within hours of his death, including obituaries ffs, as evidence of good character is laughable. At most, they're going to allude to but skate over the bad bits with a few typical media euphemisms - racist = 'controversial views', sexist = 'of his time' etc. And if, as we've already seen, even the Guardian can barely bring itself to do even that much, there's no hope for anything approaching an honest appraisal.


It won't be had. It'll be "read the article", "the tiny urban bubble (not real world)" or just ignored


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> He was it sounds also incredibly arrogant and rude. A complex character with an extraordinary life that was part of the history of the 20th Century.
> 
> I’m not looking forward to the Queen dying, I have great respect for her. And Charles hardly compares.



Are you 100% positive these are your own original thoughts?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Come on. We can have a discussion about whether we believe he had any decent traits or not. But suggesting that we take *articles written within hours of his death*, including obituaries ffs, as evidence of good character is laughable. At most, they're going to allude to but skate over the bad bits with a few typical media euphemisms - racist = 'controversial views', sexist = 'of his time' etc. And if, as we've already seen, even the Guardian can barely bring itself to do even that much, there's no hope for anything approaching an honest appraisal.



They would have been written months, if not years ago, and just kept on file ready to unleash.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> It won't be had. It'll be "read the article", "the tiny urban bubble (not real world)" or just ignored



It seems like a fucking weird hill to choose to stand your ground on, to me, but there you go.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Who on Earth watches rolling tv news in the middle of the day. Haven’t you got anything better to do?


Me. Although I'm...well, see my previous posts.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> He was it sounds also incredibly arrogant and rude. A complex character with an extraordinary life that was part of the history of the 20th Century.




Why is his life extraordinary? The first few years were undoubtedly traumatic, though not exactly unusual for the early 20th century. Then he largely does nothing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Searching for earth sleeving now.



Aren't we all, darling.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Are you 100% positive these are your own original thoughts?


I’ve not met him and formed my own opinion if that’s what you mean  I live in Leeds 

eta: I watched The Crown, except the last series when I got bored. That surely qualifies me?


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They would have been written months, if not years ago, and just kept on file ready to unleash.



I think Philip probably outlived some of the obituary writers.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They would have been written months, if not years ago, and just kept on file ready to unleash.



Well, ok - but the point is that they're written for consumption in the immediate aftermath. They will aim for nothing more than toadying, and even the tiny vanilla hints at someone not being 100% good in those circumstances are only really there to create a bit of 'complex, interesting man' bollocks.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

Gort said:


> Scratch a liberal...



#notallliberals


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

I hope they're flogging off buck palace


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Maybe next time, eh?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2021)

Phexit coverage on BBC exceeds parody. Toadiness turned up to 11.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apols if we've already gone over this...but...
> 
> April 8 = Fatch death day
> April 9 = Racist Prince death day
> ...


So, what delights await us tomorrow? Andrew sweats himself to death?


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apols if we've already gone over this...but...
> 
> April 8 = Fatch death day
> April 9 = Racist Prince death day
> ...


Wikipedia says Little Eva.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Phexit coverage on BBC exceeds parody. Toadiness turned up to 11.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 9, 2021)

we should have known this was going to happen when the gates of hell opened up the other day in iceland.


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

What a bugger. Still, good innings.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

At least this is one pensioner we can be 50/50 percent sure Boris didn't kill within the last year.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> live in Leeds


Great album.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Andrew sweats himself to death?


Impossible


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

He's that rare thing, someone with an unpleasant public persona who, apparently, was even worse in private.  Seemingly a fucking awful father for one thing.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

Why I am not a Christian, reason number 4362:



> Meanwhile, Justin Welby, the Archbishop of Canterbury, said he "consistently put the interests of others ahead of his own and, in so doing, provided an outstanding example of Christian service".


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Read the article, it explains it.



Last thing i would read would be a bbc news article about a royal death. Bbc news always arse lick the royals. Will avoid bbc tv news for next 24 hours for the same reason.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

Is the football only allowed to go ahead this weekend if all the players wear Philip masks?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Starmer vs Corbyn response



I can't see the Corbyn response? Has it been removed?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Gotta hand it to Vlad, he's got a GSOH.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

if you go to the sky sports site, they are reporting the death. hasn't got anything to do with sport, but its the headliner there as well


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I can't see the Corbyn response? Has it been removed?



Looks like he has, shame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> if you go to the sky sports site, they are reporting the death. hasn't got anything to do with sport, but its the headliner there as well


He was a sportsman of sorts


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

So it turns out Corbyn's response is to delete a post about something else so the Mail can write a tiny article about what a quisling he is.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a sportsman of sorts



He played cricket which is erroneously billed as a sport.

Shot a few critters to.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> if you go to the sky sports site, they are reporting the death. hasn't got anything to do with sport, but its the headliner there as well



The man invented the sport of Carriage Driving ffs, have some respect.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 9, 2021)

Raheem said:


> So it turns out Corbyn's response is to delete a post about something else so the Mail can write a tiny article about what a quisling he is.


He should just say bollocks to protocol and go on a full-on republican rant this afternoon. Why the fuck not? May as well commit the crime you've been convicted of.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a sportsman of sorts



A fine swordsman who kept the backstreet abortion merchants in business in the 1950s


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Looks like he has, shame.


What did it say?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Looks like he has, shame.


What did it say?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> A fine swordsman who kept the backstreet abortion merchants in business in the 1950s


Ooof...top post!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> A fine swordsman who kept the backstreet abortion merchants in business in the 1950s



Oh is there some juicy stuff to come out now?


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> if you go to the sky sports site, they are reporting the death. hasn't got anything to do with sport, but its the headliner there as well


Meanwhile at the Beeb...







Those bastards at BBC Weather are carrying out as normal. Show some respect you unpatriotic commies


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Coincidence...?  









						Giant lizard climbs shelves of Thai supermarket in search of food – video
					

The 6ft-long creature is believed to have struggled to find food outside, following months of dry weather with little rain which has lead to many canals and lakes drying up




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Last thing i would read would be a bbc news article about a royal death. Bbc news always arse lick the royals. Will avoid bbc tv news for next 24 hours for the same reason.



Probably best to avoid all BBC output, currently it's across all BBC TV & radio channels, bloody bonkers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Meanwhile at the Beeb...
> 
> ...
> 
> Those bastards at BBC Weather are carrying out as normal. Show some respect you unpatriotic commies


Floods of _tears_, though.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> What did it say?





moochedit said:


> What did it say?



It was a tweet about supporting Bolivia.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Probably best to avoid all BBC output, currently it's across all BBC TV & radio channels, bloody bonkers.


Be grateful we live in the age of Netflix and Amazon Prime


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I will put my D of E badge up for auction now.


An appropriate tribute. Well done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It was a tweet about supporting Bolivia.


Clearly a scheduled tweet. Oops.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It was a tweet about supporting Bolivia.


Cheers


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It was a tweet about supporting Bolivia.


There was also a typo, "private private" where he presumably meant to write "private profit".


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

He was a nonce.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> There was also a typo, "private private" where he presumably meant to write "private profit".



That bit annoyed me intensely and I'm glad it was deleted for that alone. Don't these people read their posts posts before hitting enter?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> What did it say?





moochedit said:


> What did it say?



It was about a meeting in solidarity with socialist Bolivia.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 9, 2021)

He's still be alive if it wasn't for the Brexiteers. I hope they are happy now


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> He was a nonce.


Or "His Royal Greekness"


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

For some reason I don't understand I get Daily Fail updates on my screen in Google Chrome and they are going absolutely bananas, updates about every minute with inane bollocks.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> It was a tweet about supporting Bolivia.


Dammit, this ruined (some of) the fun, I was enjoying speculating about what it could be. My best guess was something along the lines of "Can you hear the Royals sing? I CAN'T HEAR A FUCKING THING!"

Anyway, I liked this bit of coverage:


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

Dear conservatives, royalists and lurking loyalists.

If one may be so bold to say just one thing in this gravest of tidings?








FUCK YOUR FEELINGS


----------



## not a trot (Apr 9, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Dare I turn the tv on today? Is it a stream of mawkish arse licking and tonguing from a steady stream of no marks?



They've moved racing from Aintree to ITV4. Not had a fucking winner yet.

Just spotted The Widdow Maker runs in the 5.15. £1 e/w.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

#O HD, TV channel, has started broadcasting  "The Windsor, a history of power and scandal." I've decided to watch it all. I think it will be interesting in light of today.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Think that BBC One and Two are fucked for the rest of the day but hopeflly with a bit of luck BBC Four will be spared from the bollocks


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Makes you wonder what they'll do when the Queen dies?


Take over the internet. Even urban won't be safe


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)

#AllPhilipsMatter


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> Take over the internet. Even urban won't be safe



Probably being monitored by the grief police at this very moment.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Bollocks they're pulling the Friday Football Social from Radio 5 live, this is intolerable


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

The fuck is the point in all this pulling of programs? How many hours of hagiography have they got banked?

e2a: I should add that I have no idea whether programs have actually been pulled.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)

It's natural for people to be sympathetic, and it's no crime to find it a big deal. But surely they must know that overkill could backfire.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)

#Orgammonasm


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> The fuck is the point in all this pulling of programs? How many hours of hagiography have they got banked?
> 
> e2a: I should add that I have no idea whether programs have actually been pulled.



They're just repeating the same old warm vomit over and over again


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pulled Emmerdale and coronation Street   Gogglebox still airing, thank you CH4.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Well done Channel 4, admirable


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> For some reason I don't understand I get Daily Fail updates on my screen in Google Chrome and they are going absolutely bananas, updates about every minute with inane bollocks.


Loads of news sites ask you now if you want to subscribe to notifications. You must have said yes to one by mistake. There must be a way to stop it though.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Loads of news sites ask you now if you want to subscribe to notifications. You must have said yes to one by mistake. There must be a way to stop it though.



Yes there must be a way to stop it, it's a bloody nightmare


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 9, 2021)

You know what? If you didn't know me you might think I'd be sad.  If you did, that I would be glad.  But really I'm just 'Yeah?'.  Not arsed one way or the other.  And surprised how many people are.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 9, 2021)

The Windsor branch of Benson beds will be doing special deals on single beds from next monday.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dear conservatives, royalists and lurking loyalists.
> 
> If one may be so bold to say just one thing in this gravest of tidings?
> 
> ...



what ya reckon they will stop the rioting in Belfast overnight as a mark of respect for old Phil


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyway, what's Edinburgh going to do now it's not got a duke?   

George Galloway is a deeply unpleasant gaffe prone twat...


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Yes there must be a way to stop it, it's a bloody nightmare



On my android phone in chrome i go to settings then notifications. There is an on/off switch for all sites or you can edit it individually for sites in a list. Not sure about pc version if you are on a pc.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, on a PC. I thought I had switched it off via Facebook but it persists.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Yes, on a PC. I thought I had switched it off via Facebook but it persists.



It’ll be in your chrome settings.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Legitimately insane.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2021)

Christ. They're running out of shit now. Giles Brandreth banging on about how the Greek didn't like racist jokes to the time Brenda had a horrible anus.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> what ya reckon they will stop the rioting in Belfast overnight as a mark of respect for old Phil



They see themselves as "loyal to the crown" so probably they'll double down on the rioting!


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ. They're running out of shit now. Giles Brandreth banging on about how the Greek didn't like racist jokes to the time Brenda had a horrible anus.



I'm boycotting them until they stop. Getting my news from Urban entirely now.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Prince Philip movement - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have we had their reaction on the beeb yet? Should be more interesting than most of the tributes.  Certainly Keith's arse licking tribute. Urgh the toadying little shit.  



Don't think I've ever said 'beeb' before.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Like we're in a bonkers parallel universe or summat...wtf will it be like when she carks it?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bollocks they're pulling the Friday Football Social from Radio 5 live, this is intolerable



I'm _still _annoyed they cancelled the Newcastle match the Saturday after Diana bought it. I was on a double shift in the pub where I worked and could have done with something to relieve the tedium. (One of the few periods in my memory when the toon were any fucking good, too )


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 9, 2021)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> it's no crime to find it a big deal.



It should be. Court-martial the obsequious little fuckers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks like the BBC has totally cleared the schedules of both BBC 1 & 2 for the rest of the day, FFS why?

Perhaps because it's so near to Easter they think he could raise again.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like the BBC has totally cleared the schedules of both BBC 1 & 2 for the rest of the day, FFS why?
> 
> Perhaps because it's so near to Easter they think he could raise again.  🤷‍♂️


mate just texted saying he's seen him staggering about Macdonalds, Old Kent Road.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2021)

Just started introducing Phil the Greek on Windsor, a story of power and scandal. Seems he was thought of quite badly at the time he met the lizard Queen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone want a drink to toast him off?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

There was a royal society lecture I was booked in for tonight . They have pulled it because, well, they are a royal society I suppose


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Legitimately insane.




That Scottish Greens post was well done, but obviously yoons, gams and flag shaggers gonna hate!


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like the BBC has totally cleared the schedules of both BBC 1 & 2 for the rest of the day, FFS why?



Because the state broadcaster has a large propaganda role and royal symbolism is part of the propaganda backbone of this nations institutions. Power is harvested in many ways and appropriating peoples personal sense of family and applying it to the nation state is an old classic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2021)

had to turn the radio off, every fucking station filled with sycophantic bullshit , its gonna go on for ages isnt it


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m surprised they’ve not blocked all other iPlayer temporarily.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 9, 2021)

I got one notification from TIME magazine saying he’d popped off and that was it.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 9, 2021)

They're planning to run through all his gaffes - that's going to take up a good few days of programming


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

In Thornton heath Tesco and the order for sombre music and mourning being ignored as Sinatra's something stupid comes over the speakers


----------



## JimW (Apr 9, 2021)

Even Chinese news portals are doing live feeds of the mourning, which seems to mean people laying flowers outside Buck palace Gates not that I had a proper watch.
ETA tho pleased to see this comment:  这谁啊，与你有半毛钱关系吗？还专门搞个悼念链接 "Who? He's got nine tenths of fuck all to do with you and here you are doing a bloody live feed"


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm pretty impressed with myself for predicting this a good couple of hours before it was announced by the media.



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/prince-phillips-death-will-be-announced-today-when-will-you-have-your-evening-meal.374225/


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

I watched the BBC. In about 2 minutes they had tributes from Arlene Foster, George Bush and Narendra Modi. I suppose at least they’re appropriate.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 9, 2021)

Gort said:


> All this news coverage is banal. I mean, what are they going to keep on saying: "The royal family have put out an official statement saying that Prince Philip is still dead. We'll keep you updated with any fresh developments."


That's just in case he rises again.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


>



Mrs Q was pregnant with our youngest daughter during the Queens Jubilee and some old dear came up to her in the queue at the PO and said "If it's a girl you should name her Elizabeth in honour of the Queen" which managed to render even my wife speechless
We didn't though.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They did this when Diana died too



I phoned my dad when Diana died and his first reaction was “That’s the telly and radio buggered for the next fortnight then”. He was remembering the aftermath of King George V’s death when, he said, it was black screens and funereal music for ages.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Cloo said:


> They're planning to run through all his gaffes - that's going to take up a good few days of programming



Lest we forget:


"British women can't cook," he told the Scottish Womens' Institute in 1961.


"It looks like the kind of thing my daughter would bring back from her school art lessons," he muttered while being shown Ethiopian art in 1965.


"I would like to go to Russia very much, although the bastards murdered half my family," at a very heated period of history in 1967.


"You are a woman, aren't you?" he said to a Kenyan woman, who was presenting him with a small gift in 1984.


"If you stay here much longer you will all be slitty-eyed," the Prince told British exchange students who lived in Xian in 1986. When asked on his opinion of Beijing, he replied: "Ghastly."


"If it has four legs and it is not a chair, if it has two wings and flies but is not an aeroplane, and if it swims and it is not a submarine, the Cantonese will eat it." Again with the Chinese insults, when he addressed a World Wildlife Fund meeting in 1986.


"I don't think a prostitute is more moral than a wife, but they are doing the same thing," when dismissing claims those who slaughter for meat have greater moral authority than those who partake in blood sports in 1988.


"You can't have been here that long — you haven't got a pot belly," he told a British tourist during a visit to Budapest in 1993.


"Aren't most of you descended from pirates?," he enquired to an islander while in the Cayman Islands in 1994.


"How do you keep the natives off the booze long enough to pass the test?" he asked a Scottish driving instructor in 1995.


"You managed not to get eaten then?" the Prince asked a British student who had been trekking in Papua New Guinea, in 1998.


"Do you still throw spears at each other?" he asked a group of Indigenous Australians in 2002, while on a visit to Australia with the Queen.


"So who's on drugs here?... He looks as if he's on drugs," he said of a 14-year-old boy while at a Bangladeshi youth club in 2002.


"You look like you're ready for bed!" he told the President of Nigeria in 2003, who was dressed in traditional robes.


"The Philippines must be half-empty — you're all here running the NHS," he told nurses at  Luton and Dunstable Hospital in 2013.


----------



## Mordi (Apr 9, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>




That is beautifully smooth. Kept me waiting for the drop like it was Limmy on the decks.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

which Jab did Phil get btw

might for an alternative


----------



## A380 (Apr 9, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



I’d buy that.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2021)

I work in a job where we have all been told from HQ we are recalled for the day and told to make up our hours over the following two days. Am I bollocks making up 8 hours of work on a Sunday over Wrestlemania weekend! Thankfully my boss is sound and has said we'll all be paid anyway.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> which Jab did Phil get btw
> 
> might for an alternative



My mum says he had Pfizer


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> In Thornton heath Tesco and the order for sombre music and mourning being ignored as Sinatra's something stupid comes over the speakers


George Michael's 'Careless Whisper' at Tesco Birkenhead


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Surely they're not going to drag this over the whole of the weekend are they?


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My mum says he had Pfizer



Only a small adjustment to this is required:


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Surely they're not going to drag this over the whole of the weekend are they?


yes, and beyond!


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

.


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> View attachment 262444View attachment 262445


I think they should go through his life in real time for the next 99 years.


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Surely they're not going to drag this over the whole of the weekend are they?



This period will continue until such a time that a cloud shaped like a racist remark is spotted.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Some classic Theresa May... she actually said ‘thoughts and prayers’ and also <he was her> ‘strength and stave’.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

<am waiting for a delivery at work>


----------



## Mation (Apr 9, 2021)

It's a bit confusing that 9 April posts start at post #1009 on page 34, given the thread title.

I was going to ask something about separating it out as a new thread, but, on reflection, I'm not that bothered.

As you were.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


>



I checked and they're just playing sad music now, like, er, an instrumental mix of "Video Games"

Come on BBC, a grieving nation needs its bangers.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuck me Andrew Marr has absorbed him:

‘he was always like an Indian bride as they say, two steps behind’


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apols if we've already gone over this...but...
> 
> April 8 = Fatch death day
> April 9 = Racist Prince death day
> ...


A fuck off big party?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> In Thornton heath Tesco and the order for sombre music and mourning being ignored as Sinatra's something stupid comes over the speakers



In fairness, Phil did do it his way.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2021)

I bet Queenie's fucking raging. She was proper looking forward to a big do for his 100th.


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I checked and they're just playing sad music now, like, er, an instrumental mix of "Video Games"
> 
> Come on BBC, a grieving nation needs its bangers.


Maybe some Tech House would be the right tone?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Fuck me Andrew Marr has absorbed him:
> 
> ‘he was always like an Indian bride as they say, two steps behind’


A surprising number of media noses prove to be a pungent brown


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That's just in case he rises again.



'new devlopments' like - 'He's still dead' ?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)

[Deleted repeat gag]


----------



## pogofish (Apr 9, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Come on BBC, a grieving nation needs its bangers.



Yup - I’m trying to scrub-out my kitchen prior to starting repainting and every one of the stations still playing music is in full-on dirge mode.

Which is not conducive to getting much done!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Accomplished trolling from the shinner leadership:


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

So, do we get another bank holiday or not?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

magneze said:


> So, do we get another bank holiday or not?



8 days of mourning and no bank holiday.

Not sure how that works.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2021)

This country is fucking mental.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> 8 days of mourning and no bank holiday.
> 
> Not sure how that works.



Fuck the bank holiday.


----------



## A380 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> A surprising number of media noses prove to be a pungent brown


Who are you going to pencil in as navigator on the kelp tender now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

A380 said:


> Who are you going to pencil in as navigator on the kelp tender now?


Andrew has some naval experience


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> 8 days of mourning and no bank holiday.
> 
> Not sure how that works.


Badly


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He was a sportsman of sorts


Didn’t he like to shoot stuff like tigers, elephants, etc. ? Class act.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Accomplished trolling from the sinner leadership:
> 
> View attachment 262453


I wonder if this will be recalled as another de Valera trip to offer condolences


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> 8 days of mourning and no bank holiday.
> 
> Not sure how that works.


Pretty sure we can all take next week off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

If the Beeb are going spend the next week wheeling out all of these Royalist toady lickspittles mourning the death of Phil The Racist, shouldn’t they also have some anarkids and Republicans on too ‘for balance’?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> 8 days of mourning and no bank holiday.
> 
> Not sure how that works.



Only 8?
We need Serious Mourning


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If the Beeb are going spend the next week wheeling out all of these Royalist toady lickspittles mourning the death of Phil The Racist, shouldn’t they also have some anarkids and Republicans on too ‘for balance’?


Ha! I’ve literally just posted almost the same thing on FB


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 9, 2021)

A May Day bank holiday...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2021)

I forgot to mention this earlier. Mrs i_h_b said with a straight face: "Why are people happy he is dead? He was one of the least offensive royals, apart from all the racism."


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm off to the Chinese takeaway in a minute. Surely if I called them slitty-eyed I would be up on a hate crime charge.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

FFS... I've just realised I've misunderstood the references to the 'eight days of mourning and no bank holiday', and had intially thought the government was removing the May Bank Holiday from the calendar and we'd all have to go to work as normal


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm off to the Chinese takeaway in a minute. Surely if I called them slitty-eyed I would be up on a hate crime charge.


Today of all days, they ought to understand.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

WHY ARE THEY STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT ON THE RADIO?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> WHY ARE THEY STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT ON THE RADIO?


They've only just begun.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm off to the Chinese takeaway in a minute. Surely if I called them slitty-eyed I would be up on a hate crime charge.


Or at the very least, you would not described in the British media as a lovable rogue who simply likes to make jokes to lighten the mood.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm off to the Chinese takeaway in a minute. Surely if I called them slitty-eyed I would be up on a hate crime charge.



How do we know your avatar on here doesn't say 'I love Prince Philip'? as an ironic gesture of support?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Just tried R6...music back, but laughably sombre!


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

i_hate_beckham said:


> How do we know your avatar on here doesn't say 'I love Prince Philip'? as an ironic gesture of support?


Because it's only one character.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 9, 2021)

Planet Rock now playing Planet Caravan by Black Sabbath so not all bad.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

The day the music died II


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Because it's only one character.




Yeah, but what a character, eh!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Because it's only one character.



Thanks, now I want to listen to Killing Joke.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

& they don't like to be referred to as the state broadcaster; cunts.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> WHY ARE THEY STILL TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT ON THE RADIO?


Kool London is going on just fine


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

This is tempting...

The Royal Family

@RoyalFamily
·
39m


An Online Book of Condolence is now available on the Royal website for those who wish to send a personal message of condolence: https://bit.ly/3rZF8tT


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

_they made you a moron..._


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm off to the Chinese takeaway in a minute. Surely if I called them slitty-eyed I would be up on a hate crime charge.



Don't give them ideas. 

They keep fucking around with Spring Bank Holidays lately and its pissing me off. Next year the Queen goes platinum and things get moved around.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 262455


yeah in the train station screens too just now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

Presumably she was absolutely fucking horrified with her life choices and the prospect of weeks of this shit.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Because it's only one character.


Is it not the case that Chinese has fifty different words for "I love Prince Philip"?


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 262455


even Brian Rose looked cooler on his billboards.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Shall we dance?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

littleseb said:


> even Brian Rose looked cooler on his billboards.


But Prince Philip now merely chambré


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Shall we dance?



Elton John is rushing out a new version of candle in the wind


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> But Prince Philip now merely chambré


they've prolly kept him on ice for years to prevent him from disintegrating.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Elton John is rushing out a new version of candle in the wind


_Your candle burned out just before
We found out you were into kids_.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

At least he'll be with DMX now


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Are you 100% positive these are your own original thoughts?



.....says the Urban hivemind.


----------



## iveivan (Apr 9, 2021)

It seems like his obit is on every terrestrial TV channel right now. I guess they all had content ready to go.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

I was in Bavaria when Strauss popped. There wasn’t much happening that week. Oh yes and Gdańsk when Pope John Paul George and ringo died. A bad night to try to take a refreshing drink.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

Drink


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

Drink


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

BBC 4 has now been killed off too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh I have a thirst today sorry Pickman's model


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Drink


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuck sake, they've pulled Coronation St


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Not nearly as much fun as we thought?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

harpo said:


> Fuck sake, they've pulled Coronation St


Is there no end to their villainy?


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Is there no end to their villainy?


It's going too far.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not nearly as much fun as we thought?


They're sucking all the fun out of the event


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

I bet Netflix will be bagging a few new UK subscribers today...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They're sucking all the fun out of the event


Lickspittle fun sponges; the cunts.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

"Do you know who I am?"


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> .....says the Urban hivemind.



I thought 3 hours ago you were embarrassed by this thread and had more Daily Mail to read?

Don't worry, there'll be a special 30 page pull out just for you tomorrow. Sunday. Monday. Tuesday.

They plant this shit deep.


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2021)

Perhaps, we'll find out now if he really was the "man in the mask". My mother said he was, but I don't think she was at the party.

Man in the mask – The Great Wen

*Everybody else – among them actors, MPs and judges – was naked except for a man wearing a gimp mask, who was tied between two pillars and whipped by everybody on entry. There has been much speculation as to his identity, with names including minor royalty and Cabinet Ministers, but he has never been named.*


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 9, 2021)

bmd said:


> Still, good innings.



Whatever was he doing playing cricket at that age?


----------



## pogofish (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> I bet Netflix will be bagging a few new UK subscribers today...



Just checked - The Crown is still available to watch.


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

Now this is what I call cancel culture.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> He was a nonce.


Are you being serious?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


>


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> At least he'll be with DMX now



I had hoped that was a joke but upon checking.... Nope, RIP DMX. 




Cid said:


> View attachment 262464



That looked disturbingly like Chatham then for a sec. 😂


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

Drink


----------



## Funky_monks (Apr 9, 2021)

Have we done the "It's not every day you lose a cousin _and _a husband" yet?


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Fucking hell I thought BBC Four was safe. This is disgusting.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Are you being serious?




Tbf he was sending  letter to the queen when she was 13 and he was 18 so could count
it a bit noncy


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Funky_monks said:


> Have we done the "It's not every day you lose a cousin _and _a husband" yet?



Yes. Many times.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 9, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> That looked disturbingly like Chatham then for a sec. 😂



It also looks disturbingly like a bit of the A8 into Edinburgh.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

It's not every day you lose a cousin and a husband


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

Do you reckon this kind of hysterical response from the BBC works overall as a propaganda effect?


----------



## Funky_monks (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> It's not every day you lose a cousin and a husband


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I had hoped that was a joke but upon checking.... Nope, RIP DMX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheffield. If it's like this here you'd better prepare for processions of mourners and black bunting in Chatham.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

I wish I could assign some of the blame for the situation in Greece in ‘ 44+ But I’m flailing


----------



## smmudge (Apr 9, 2021)

harpo said:


> Fuck sake, they've pulled Coronation St



When people complained that they'd pulled Bargain Hunt today, will remind us of the time people complained in March 2020 that we'd have to shut the pubs for a few weeks....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Do you reckon this kind of hysterical response from the BBC works overall as a propaganda effect?



No, it'll piss off a lot of people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Are you being serious?


Yes. He groomed his cousin, the Queen, when she was underage.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Do you reckon this kind of hysterical response from the BBC works overall as a propaganda effect?


For the ever diminishing group of people who have BBC1 TV on permanently in their living room it probably does work. There are still quite a few out there. Personally I prefer the vibrant radiancy of urban 75 to fondle my eyeballs but each to their own.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Elton John is rushing out a new version of candle in the wind


Scandal in the Bin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Scandal in the Bin.


Banjoing Vera Lynn


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

I've got an hour to kill till the football and don't know where to turn to fill it. Everywhere I look there is mawkish sentimentality and airbrushing of racism.


----------



## clicker (Apr 9, 2021)

First year for ages I've not put him on my celeb death list. Typical.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Are you being serious?



I know right? Whoever heard of nonces in the royal family?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I've got an hour to kill till the football and don't know where to turn to fill it. Everywhere I look there is mawkish sentimentality and airbrushing of racism.


Check the game not off for brown nose day


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I've got an hour to kill till the football and don't know where to turn to fill it. Everywhere I look there is mawkish sentimentality and airbrushing of racism.



What football?


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. He groomed his cousin, the Queen, when she was underage.


I think that’s in poor taste. Think very carefully about calling people nonces because if you cheapen the term you do a grave disservice to real victims. Prince Andrew, yes. Prince Philip met The Queen when she was 13 and he 18, they then exchanged love letters for years, and had a marriage that lasted seven decades. If that is your definition of a ‘nonce’ it’s meaningless.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I think that’s in poor taste. Think very carefully about calling people nonces because if you cheapen the term you do a grave disservice to real victims. Prince Andrew, yes. Prince Philip met The Queen when she was 13 and he 18, they then exchanged love letters for years, and had a marriage that lasted seven decades. If that is your definition of a ‘nonce’ it’s meaningless.


Nope. Nasty racist nonce scrounger.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I think that’s in poor taste.



Then yer man Phil would no doubt think it was hilarious.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Check the game not off for brown nose day



Think it's still on but not entirely sure, will check


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> What football?



Watford v Reading


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Nope. Nasty racist nonce scrounger.


Justify your use of the word nonce.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

The lionesses' friendly against France was on BBC Four and that has been sacrificed which is a pain


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2021)

Who gets that Fiat Panda in his will that's what I'd like to know.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Watford v Reading





Argonia said:


> The lionesses' friendly against France was on BBC Four and that has been sacrificed which is a pain



Ah bugger it. I was hoping I'd be able to catch a match on t'telly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who gets that Fiat Panda in his will that's what I'd like to know.


Fiat Panda?

Fiat Uno!


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Ah bugger it. I was hoping I'd be able to catch a match on t'telly.



My mum got me a subscription to the evil Murdoch empire in lockdown so I have been watching tons of Premier League and Championship games. It's a real pisser that the lionesses aren't on BBC Four.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Justify your use of the word nonce.


Well, I obviously don’t have inside information or proof. But it makes sense.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 9, 2021)

The BBC complaint line is no longer taking complaints but has various weasely messages about how you can check out the revised schedule online! Complaints | Contact the BBC


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, I obviously don’t have inside information or proof. But it makes sense.


Weak.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My mum got me a subscription to the evil Murdoch empire in lockdown so I have been watching tons of Premier League and Championship games. It's a real pisser that the lionesses aren't on BBC Four.


bin that 
you only need this 




__





						Soccer Streams - The Official Reddit Soccer Streams
					

The Original SoccerStreams from Reddit, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live HD streams for every football match, Live scores, and more for FREE.




					red.soccerstreams.net
				



HD and everything


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 9, 2021)

All 18 year olds writing love letters (or the modern day equivalent - "send noods") to 13 year olds should get a free pass, because one day they could be a 73yr married couple.  Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)

kenny g said:


> The BBC complaint line is no longer taking complaints but has various weasely messages about how you can check out the revised schedule online! Complaints | Contact the BBC



Thanks for the link. Just left an online complaint.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My mum got me a subscription to the evil Murdoch empire in lockdown so I have been watching tons of Premier League and Championship games. It's a real pisser that the lionesses aren't on BBC Four.



Murdoch lost the battle to take over Sky, and sold his shares, he hasn't had any involvement in the business for years.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Weak.


Really? Well, I have no respect for any of them or their milieu. They’re all entitled takers.  Philip was a “womaniser”, which today we’d call a sex pest at best.  I’ve no doubt he was Andrew’s role model.  

Their personal behaviour isn’t my main complaint, though. The existence of the institution is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I think that’s in poor taste. Think very carefully about calling people nonces because if you cheapen the term you do a grave disservice to real victims. Prince Andrew, yes. Prince Philip met The Queen when she was 13 and he 18, they then exchanged love letters for years, and had a marriage that lasted seven decades. If that is your definition of a ‘nonce’ it’s meaningless.


I think that ship has sailed if today's teenagers do as many people did when I was a teenager and use the word as a mild insult. Not sure that prison slang, as nonce originally was, takes victims much into account


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Thanks for the link. Just left an online complaint.



Only one?

I've made six complaints using all my various different e-mail addresses.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Fucking hell I thought BBC Four was safe. This is disgusting.


Game Of Thrones and The Sopranos are on some Sky channels, which seems appropriate - toxic families with big big problems


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I think that ship has sailed if today's teenagers do as many people did when I was a teenager and use the word as a mild insult. Not sure that prison slang, as nonce originally was, takes victims much into account


Teenagers are shouting that at you because they’re accusing you of it, not because the term has changed meaning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2021)

i can't find the thread about the collection for a floral tribute from the loyal members of urban


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> View attachment 262464


Is this thingy, that street sort of parallel to the Wicker, a bit north of London Road, and that gym used to be Pow! gym what was owned by a dodgy boxer for a while?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Andrew has some naval experience


Won't he be on the "demonstrating keel-hauling" detail?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can't find the thread about the collection for a floral tribute from the loyal members of urban



There's a PM group, I'll add you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 9, 2021)

Don't bother adding me, cheers.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

spitfire said:


> There's a PM group, I'll add you.



OH NO THERE ISN'T!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Teenagers are shouting that at you because they’re accusing you of it, not because the term has changed meaning.


There's deffo a specific term to describe adult nonces who express a sexual interest in young teenagers. Enough to get put on a special wing these days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Teenagers are shouting that at you because they’re accusing you of it, not because the term has changed meaning.


no, no one's shouted it at me. When I was younger many people used ponce and nonce interchangeably to express mild insults. It wasn't used to suggest 'you're a paedo', certainly not when used by one girl to another as was then most often the case. Simply put, the term doesn't I think have the value you place on it


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Won't he be on the "demonstrating keel-hauling" detail?


The draggee as it were


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Is this thingy, that street sort of parallel to the Wicker, a bit north of London Road, and that gym used to be Pow! gym what was owned by a dodgy boxer for a while?



Nah, it's the A61 roughly parallel to Kelham Island. Near Shakespeare's pub.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 9, 2021)

Just switched to BBC1 stream for a minute. Grotesque.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

For sale, one careless owner
(nicked off b3ta)


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Nah, it's the A61 roughly parallel to Kelham Island. Near Shakespeare's pub.


Hah, I was proper certain of myself there, this why you should never ask me for directions ever. And now that I look it up, I can see that I was getting the Moor mixed up with the Wicker as well. Although it sounds like it must have been closer to the Wicker than the Moor anyway? Christ my geography's shit. Anyway, I wish Prince Philip good luck with his reincarnation anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Hah, I was proper certain of myself there, this why you should never ask me for directions ever. And now that I look it up, I can see that I was getting the Moor mixed up with the Wicker as well. Although it sounds like it must have been closer to the Wicker than the Moor anyway? Christ my geography's shit. Anyway, I wish Prince Philip good luck with his reincarnation anyway.


A new earthworm was born today


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

I wonder what effect this will have on his cargo cult


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Hah, I was proper certain of myself there, this why you should never ask me for directions ever. And now that I look it up, I can see that I was getting the Moor mixed up with the Wicker as well. Although it sounds like it must have been closer to the Wicker than the Moor anyway? Christ my geography's shit. Anyway, I wish Prince Philip good luck with his reincarnation anyway.




Tbf at least you didn't think it was Chatham, like I did. 😂


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I wonder what effect this will have on his cargo cult


Stuck at Felixstowe.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Nah, it's the A61 roughly parallel to Kelham Island. Near Shakespeare's pub.


I served my apprenticeship and later worked just further along Penistone Road when it was all tool works, heavy engineering and Fletchers Bakery. Brenda and Phil drove along it in 77, lots of workers stood outside their factories with their backs turned to the road.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2021)

Briefly turned on the TV and it was banging on about his visits to the East Midlands so turned it off again.
Mrs Q: I reckon that Brenda will step down and let Chucky be King but no-one will like Camilla as Queen (OK Mrs Q actually said the Queen and Charles)
Me: Camilla won't be Queen
Mrs Q: She's the wife of the King of course she'll be Queen
Me: They've already said she will be just called the Princess-Consort, Diana will be always be the People's Queen
Mrs Q: Who the fuck are you and where is my husband?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Briefly turned on the TV and it was banging on about his visits to the East Midlands so turned it off again.
> Mrs Q: I reckon that Brenda will step down and let Chucky be King but no-one will like Camilla as Queen (OK Mrs Q actually said the Queen and Charles)
> Me: Camilla won't be Queen
> Mrs Q: She's the wife of the King of course she'll be Queen
> ...


Yeh people affecting special insight into and knowledge of the foul Windsor clan will be a plague of the coming period


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

What time do we have to go out and clap the cunt?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What time do we have to go out and clap the cunt?


we wont have to , we will just give Brenda a massive payrise


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What time do we have to go out and clap the cunt?


As a special dispensation the royal family have requested only one hand be used by clappers


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I served my apprenticeship and later worked just further along Penistone Road when it was all tool works, heavy engineering and Fletchers Bakery. Brenda and Phil drove along it in 77, lots of workers stood outside their factories with their backs turned to the road.


Was it somewhere round there where there used to be a pub called something like T'Ole in T'Wall, named in honour of some occasion when some big thing had rolled down a hill and made a big hole in a wall somewhere?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

It's like something Viz might run


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

Great time to invest in Phil costumes before Halloween.


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

I haven't actually put the telly on today but I've left a confusingly offensive complaint with the BBC and requested a reply just to waste their time anyway.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can't find the thread about the collection for a floral tribute from the loyal members of urban



We've already sorted it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

magneze said:


> Great time to invest in Phil costumes before Halloween.


Should get a dozen Phil costumes for a heist


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

__





						Request a TV Licence refund - TV Licensing ™
					

You may be elegible for a refund on your TV Licence. Read more about how you can apply for one and what to take into account when requesting it.




					www.tvlicensing.co.uk


----------



## kenny g (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 262491
> It's like something Viz might run



Some of the BBC stuff looked like the producers/ editors were stretching it sooo far they were taking the piss. Many pictures of Andrew and Diana.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

kenny g said:


> Some of the BBC stuff looked like the producers/ editors were stretching it sooo far they were taking the piss. Many pictures of Andrew and Diana.


You've watched it so I don't have to


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's like something Viz might run


When my housemate had the radio on earlier they were talking about how he'd helped to "modernise" the institution.

Also, this:


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 262491
> It's like something Viz might run



Talking of which...horrible anus...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> When my housemate had the radio on earlier they were talking about how he'd helped to "modernise" the institution.
> 
> Also, this:
> View attachment 262493


Missing 'of his time/generation'


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> Just because you cant tell the difference between punching up and punching down doesnt mean the rest of us are inflicted wit the same dull limitation.


Dick.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Was it somewhere round there where there used to be a pub called something like T'Ole in T'Wall, named in honour of some occasion when some big thing had rolled down a hill and made a big hole in a wall somewhere?


The Hole in the Wall was on the road leading onto The Wicker, next to Thomas Wards. At the junction with Spittal Hill so more than likely. The pub is just a boarded up ruin these days awaiting development.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have a look at what Conservatives have been called on here, then look up 'hypocrisy'.


This might be one of the threads you're probably better of ignoring


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Shall we dance?




On a bright cloud of music, shall we fly. Sorry that was what came to my head  I loved Yul Bryner, the only royal I've ever cried over the death of.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2021)

From the makers of PoppyWatch (I think)...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 9, 2021)

To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.

Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.

To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> View attachment 262464


Bloody hell they were quick with that headstone


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have a look at what Conservatives have been called on here, then look up 'hypocrisy'.



the define of cunt is quite different to hypocrisy


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


POTD! 
_Lower than vermin; _I'll wear Fatch's badge, then...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2021)

_BBC website

_


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


Three things for pp-
On the right side in the war
Many years patron of the royal national institute for deaf people
Patron of world wildlife fund
In the latter two capacities he very much helped those charities
But he was a royal parasite too


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Accomplished trolling from the shinner leadership:



Have you seen the Scottish Greens response?  I'm not a fan of theirs but occasionally they hit a home run and today was one of those days. I think it was on twitter


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 9, 2021)

Ah yes, Lady Thatcher, the lady who kicked the socialist rabble's balls so hard, they are still whining like whipped dogs decades later.   

I'm 68, there has been a Conservative government for fifty of those years. Blessed to live in such wonderful times.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> This might be one of the threads you're probably better of ignoring



It does seem a bit weird for a royalist to visit a thread that they know for a fact will be a rich repository of mockery of a royal's death.

"What did you do when Philip died?"

"I went to where they were celebrating."


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 68, there has been a Conservative government for fifty of those years. Blessed to live in such wonderful times.



oh yes all the great thing it has managed to achieve

100000 of people dying this year and riots in Belfast

a party lead by a man who was cheating on his wife with multiple partners whilst she was going thru treatment for cervical cancer

and was dumb enough to promote the shaking of hands in a ward with pandemic sufferers , which almost killed the prick


the party of the future


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Part 2 said:


>



Some people don't piss about


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

If they don't want mockery then perhaps dying with a quiet dignity without suspending all TV and radio would be a good move. Idle hands etc..


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

magneze said:


> If they don't want mockery then perhaps dying with a quiet dignity without suspending all TV and radio would be a good move. Idle hands etc..


It seems radio 4's any questions is this week any questions as long as they're about Philip Mountbatten


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2021)

The priceless racism of the Duke of Edinburgh








						The priceless racism of the Duke of Edinburgh
					

Prince Philip has done the world an extraordinary service by exposing the racist hypocrisy of “Western civilisation”.




					aje.io


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 9, 2021)

A German mate just told me about the time Phil met Helmut Kohl and greeted him with the words Willkommen Herr Reichskanzler.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The priceless racism of the Duke of Edinburgh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting his point in four years early


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 9, 2021)

is there going to be a minutes silence? i think a mass playing of the sex pistols is the only way to get through this utter gash.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

1st photographic record of the royal couple (Dartmouth Naval college); she was 13 apparently.
All fine.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 9, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Tbf he was sending  letter to the queen when she was 13 and he was 18 so could count
> it a bit noncy


No, no, they were _cousin letters_ till she was 16.  Anyway, what are 13 and 18 in lizard years?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> is there going to be a minutes silence? i think a mass playing of the sex pistols is the only way to get through this utter gash.


I'd welcome a 48 hour silence on all the TV and radio stations currently broadcasting shite about the dead prince


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

seriously Sasa after all the old people the Tory party have killed this year you going to says its been wonderful


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 1st photographic record of the royal couple (Dartmouth Naval college); she was 13 apparently.
> All fine.
> 
> View attachment 262503


Socially distanced even then


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> is there going to be a minutes silence? i think a mass playing of the sex pistols is the only way to get through this utter gash.


Already been winding up the neighbours with GSTQ on repeat!


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> is there going to be a minutes silence? i think a mass playing of the sex pistols is the only way to get through this utter gash.


At 8pm on Thursday night I think we should all go to our doorsteps and make a racist comment in his memory.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 1st photographic record of the royal couple (Dartmouth Naval college); she was 13 apparently.
> All fine.
> 
> View attachment 262503


At least she's not saluting with arm raised as she used to


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> At least she's not saluting with arm raised as she used to
> View attachment 262505


There are images without the scum branding


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> There are images without the scum branding
> 
> View attachment 262508


ty


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ah yes, Lady Thatcher, the lady who kicked the socialist rabble's balls so hard, they are still whining like whipped dogs decades later.
> 
> I'm 68, there has been a Conservative government for fifty of those years. Blessed to live in such wonderful times.


You and your Tory mates will be dead soon,


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2021)

Is there an official holiday or anything?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> There are images without the scum branding
> 
> View attachment 262508


Cheers, edited


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> View attachment 262501


Wtf is a thottie?


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm 68, there has been a Conservative government for fifty of those years. Blessed to live in such wonderful times.


And you think the country's improved?


----------



## maomao (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf is a thottie?


A woman who has many casual sexual encounters.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2021)

Who are all those goalhangers on the death list thread going to pick next year? Is it too soon to start the Brenda death speculation thread?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> A woman who has many casual sexual encounters.


I still don’t get the Instagram clap reference


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Who are all those goalhangers on the death list thread going to pick next year? Is it too soon to start the Brenda death speculation thread?


It started ages ago


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Who are all those goalhangers on the death list thread going to pick next year? Is it too soon to start the Brenda death speculation thread?


You often hear of elderly spouses swiftly following their partners into the grave


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Is there an official holiday or anything?



sadly does not appear so just a few days of official morning

more than likely for the best no of us have to put up with misguided street parties


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2021)

This auto complete just happened which is a bit weird. That is the question i was going to ask (the one that’s not a body part).


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

I haven't switched the tv on yet today. Obviously forget the beeb channels but are there ANY channels not showing royal shite?
Uk gold? Dave? Uk conquest?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


My parents are dead and nobody cheered when they died cos they weren't cunts. Ok,I cheered when my stepdad died cos he was a cunt, but because he was a cunt nobody else cared. Fuck Philip, I'm glad another parasite is gone


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> As a special dispensation the royal family have requested only one hand be used by clappers


I can actually clap with one hand but I'm not doing it


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I haven't switched the tv on yet today. Obviously forget the beeb channels but are there ANY channels not showing royal shite?
> Uk gold? Dave? Uk conquest?



Sony Action has a shit disaster movie Eruption LA. They're contemplating a missile strike on the city. I'll let you know if they do


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> This auto complete just happened which is a bit weird. That is the question i was going to ask (the one that’s not a body part).
> View attachment 262513


Do you spend much time establishing the whereabouts of your body parts then?!


----------



## bimble (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Do you spend much time establishing the whereabouts of your body parts then?!


 no!


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> no!


It’s your targeted google auto fills not mine


----------



## klang (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf is a thottie?


a hottie in a t shirt


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Sony Action has a shit disaster movie Eruption LA. They're contemplating a missile strike on the city. I'll let you know if they do



It says "live and let die" is on itv4 at 9pm. Actually it is not quite as bad as i thought. The main channels are full of royal shite but others seem to be normal programming.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It says "live and let die" is on itv4 at 9pm. Actually it is not quite as bad as i thought. The main channels are full of royal shite but others seem to be normal programming.



My favourite bond film. May switch over if first half of the ruggers is boring


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It says "live and let die" is on itv4 at 9pm. Actually it is not quite as bad as i thought. The main channels are full of royal shite but others seem to be normal programming.



The missiles were to collapse the magma chamber, but it hasn't worked!!!


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It says "live and let die" is on itv4 at 9pm.


If it turns out they originally scheduled Goldfinger, I'll buy every product in the adverts.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2021)

They're evacuating. 

In a Prius


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Just got an email from Waitrose but they must have got the address wrong as it’s a condolence message for Brenda:


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no, no one's shouted it at me. When I was younger many people used ponce and nonce interchangeably to express mild insults. It wasn't used to suggest 'you're a paedo', certainly not when used by one girl to another as was then most often the case. Simply put, the term doesn't I think have the value you place on it


Like calling somebody gay in the 80s/90s?

A new one now is calling somebody a virgin🤷‍♂️ Kids eh


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can't find the thread about the collection for a floral tribute from the loyal members of urban


Stinky bin right at the bottom of the main page


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 262515


danny la rouge, one for your Jedward love thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

They cancelled Wittertainment. This is the last straw!


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 9, 2021)

I feel really terrible for anyone
A) at work today who had to listen to this shit. All the commercial stations had become sad FM.
B) a friend who died yesterday who will have this shit everytime they watch or listen to anything live for day if not weeks.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 9, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I feel really terrible for anyone
> A) at work today who had to listen to this shit. All the commercial stations had become sad FM.
> B) a friend who died yesterday who will have this shit everytime they watch or listen to anything live for day if not weeks.


On the way back from doing the weekly shop in the car a commercial music station started playing 'Candle in the Wind'. Out of paying 'respects' or something.

On many levels, that's fucked up. I expect it from BBC, but this shit?


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf is a thottie?



Misogynistic term for a supposedly promiscuous internet personality.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Misogynistic term for a supposedly promiscuous internet personality.


Nice


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

Theresa May on R4, waffling on about how everyone in the UK is in mourning! Stroll on.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 9, 2021)

He’s was 99. Died on the 9th. On the 99th day of the year. Line  those numbers up, remove any two , turn them upside down and the truth is there to see


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I still don’t get the Instagram clap reference


It refers to a dance move that can only be performed by someone blessed with large buttocks, which must be somewhat strenuous, so it's no wonder that Prince Philip died from it. I am open to criticism on this one, I feel that the "Prince Philip is a nasty little thottie" meme isn't sexist, but I could be wrong, I'd have difficulty properly defending it. It's definitely not language I'd use about anyone else other than Prince Philip.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Nice



I'm not going to pretend to be an expert on young-person speak or anything, but I believe that's about the long and the short of it. We're all getting a bit long in the tooth these days and probably need to be a bit more cautious about the memes we share.


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That's just in case he rises again.



He's the new Jesus: dies a week after Good Friday, then rises again on the following Sunday. That's the news settled for the next 2,000 years...


----------



## moochedit (Apr 9, 2021)

Ugh! Just accidently caught 5 seconds of tony blair saying phil cared about the enviroment and was "years ahead of his time" 🤮


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It refers to a dance move that can only be performed by someone blessed with large buttocks, which must be somewhat strenuous, so it's no wonder that Prince Philip died from it. I am open to criticism on this one, I feel that the "Prince Philip is a nasty little thottie" meme isn't sexist, but I could be wrong, I'd have difficulty properly defending it. It's definitely not language I'd use about anyone else other than Prince Philip.



It's usually worth checking knowyourmeme, reddit etc. Also the context is a joker meme, which is a bit of a red flag.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2021)

Today is one of the best reasons to be ‘stuck’ in Portugal


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Today is one of the best reasons to be ‘stuck’ in Portugal



I was in Turkey when princess Di bought it, thank the gods.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 9, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I was in Turkey when princess Di bought it, thank the gods.



I was in Paris for Diana.... my MI6 days


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 9, 2021)

Now a dedicated page to get your complaint ignored from.






						Death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh - too much coverage on BBC TV | Contact the BBC
					

We're receiving complaints about too much TV coverage of the death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh.  Please enter your email address below to register a complaint about this - we'll then send you the BBC's response as soon as it is available.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 9, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I was in Turkey when princess Di bought it, thank the gods.


I was in Penge, life goes on


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> It's usually worth checking knowyourmeme, reddit etc. Also the context is a joker meme, which is a bit of a red flag.


Oh yeah, it's definitely a sexist term (although made more complicated by the fact that I think a lot of sexist terms have been "reclaimed" to a greater or lesser extent and are also used in a positive/self-identification way at times), it's more that I dunno how offensive sexist language is when it's directed against men? Like, I definitely wouldn't have felt comfortable sharing that if it was about a woman, but imo the incongruity of it being about Prince Philip just makes it absurd rather than offensive? Can fully understand why people might feel differently though.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 9, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Now a dedicated page to get your complaint ignored from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to post this. 
It's almost as if someone realised literally closing down BBC4 for the night was a bit of overkill, as it were.


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh yeah, it's definitely a sexist term (although made more complicated by the fact that I think a lot of sexist terms have been "reclaimed" to a greater or lesser extent and are also used in a positive/self-identification way at times), it's more that I dunno how offensive sexist language is when it's directed against men? Like, I definitely wouldn't have felt comfortable sharing that if it was about a woman, but imo the incongruity of it being about Prince Philip just makes it absurd rather than offensive? Can fully understand why people might feel differently though.



Like I say, not any kind of expert (being neither a woman nor young), I just tend to err very much on the side of caution. Too many times have I seen well-meaning folks post the most objectionable shit that looks totally innocuous without knowing the context.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 9, 2021)

On a local history page under some photos of The Greek visiting Grimsby:



One died today, the other is literally still there


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

LOL:





						Death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh - too much coverage on BBC TV | Contact the BBC
					

We're receiving complaints about too much TV coverage of the death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh.  Please enter your email address below to register a complaint about this - we'll then send you the BBC's response as soon as it is available.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

Cid said:


> Like I say, not any kind of expert (being neither a woman nor young), I just tend to err very much on the side of caution. Too many times have I seen well-meaning folks post the most objectionable shit that looks totally innocuous without knowing the context.


Yeah, that's reasonable. Apologies, here's a totally non-dodgy meme that hopefully won't offend anybody:


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.



everybody dies my friend, everybody.

you need to git your Buddhism on and recognise Phil the Greek will probably return as a Candiru fish and swim up your pride and joy

there are no winners here


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 9, 2021)

I've just tuned on a BBC channel, I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 9, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> everybody dies my friend, everybody.
> 
> you need to git your Buddhism on and recognise Phil the Greek will probably return as a Candiru fish and swim up your pride and joy


Worse than that, if he gets his wish: Did Prince Philip Say He Wanted To Be Reincarnated as a Deadly Virus?


----------



## Quote (Apr 9, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I've just tuned on a BBC channel, I think I'm going to be sick.



You've got to admire their stamina if nothing else. Ten straight hours and still going strong.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Worse than that, if he gets his wish: Did Prince Philip Say He Wanted To Be Reincarnated as a Deadly Virus?



Those saying he was a cuddly environmental champion can fuck off especially.


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

Funny how the free speech warriors who are usually all "Tough shit if you're offended snowflake, it's my right to say what I want" are all crying about people being offensive and stuff today.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got home and turned radio 4 on its all about him. Changed to World Service and its the same.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 9, 2021)

Only gogglebox has the time lag that allows none nauseating royalty free viewing


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.



😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2021)

chilango said:


> Funny how the free speech warriors who are usually all "Tough shit if you're offended snowflake, it's my right to say what I want" are all crying about people being offensive and stuff today.


So much of this today! Had it myself


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2021)

If you want an appropriate tribute to watch tonight They Live is on Netflix.


----------



## Gort (Apr 9, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Just got home and turned radio 4 on its all about him. Changed to World Service and its the same.


Driving around today, I had to go to commercial radio to listen to something a bit more relevant to life in general. Even the adverts seemed less of a chore to go through...


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

I was chatting to my Irish friend today and one of the better things about Ireland is that it fought to get rid of being in British Empire so not in Commonwealth. Don't have to give a shit about death of Philip. Kenya now praising Philip on radio. The wonderful Commonwealth


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> Not sure why you’re even here any more
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> ...


My mum was a very nice person though. No one cheered her death cos she was a compassionate kind person who never did a racism nor lived a life of unforgivable privilege and obscene splendour at the expense of millions


----------



## Cid (Apr 9, 2021)

It's kind of funny that they've clearly filmed the docu on BBC1 in advance. Must be weird talking about someone in the past tense while they're still alive. Particularly your dad.


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2021)

BBC4 says it isn't broadcasting but it is.  France V England women's football.  Or a weird, hazy pastiche of it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2021)

As if he's dead, he's just gone back into his cocoon in the ancestral hatching grounds.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)

I for one & still pissed off about Bargain Hunt. 

I have not been the same since it was pulled.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> Do I believe he had principles, a sense of duty and a strong character?  Yes, of course. I mean you may not agree with the Royal Family as an institution and politically, and I probably don’t either. But I don’t doubt the above, about him _personally_. To think they are all “evil horrible people” is a laughably simplistic understanding.



Just wondering what you mean by probably not agreeing with the institution of the Royal family. Its seems to me that its institution one either agrees with or not. I don't see what probably means in this context.

I'm for abolishing it as an institution. 

What is your view?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)

harpo said:


> BBC4 says it isn't broadcasting but it is.  France V England women's football.


It is on the red button & 3-1 to france in injury time.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> It is on the red button & 3-1 to france in injury time.


England won't be able to concentrate for grief, though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.



Calm down sunshine. Pour yourself a brandy, stick on the 10 o clock news and have a nice crywank about your dear departed racist nonce chum.


----------



## Edie (Apr 9, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Just wondering what you mean by probably not agreeing with the institution of the Royal family. Its seems to me that its institution one either agrees with or not. I don't see what probably means in this context.
> 
> I'm for abolishing it.
> 
> What is your view?


I can kind of see both arguments. Overall I think it should probably be abolished or certainly a substantial amount of their wealth redistributed, and they can still reveal plaques and whatnot.


----------



## harpo (Apr 9, 2021)

If anyone is worried about the Coronation Street situation, tonight's episode will be seen in the usual 2-part Monday sequence.  7.30 and again at 8.30, and Mondays' will be shown as an hour-long episode Tuesday.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 1st photographic record of the royal couple (Dartmouth Naval college); she was 13 apparently.
> All fine.
> 
> View attachment 262503


Vermin MP for Newbury tweeted the image saying how "magical" it was.
After my reply she deleted it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## pardon (Apr 9, 2021)

Meanwhile some in the British community of Northern Ireland don't give a fuck that he's died and the queen is in morning


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

Edie said:


> I can kind of see both arguments. Overall I think it should probably be abolished or certainly a substantial amount of their wealth redistributed, and they can still reveal plaques and whatnot.



Id agree with this. On abolishing them - they independently own a lot of land. Prince Charles main income is from the land that Prince of Wales owns. A lot of farmland. Its still feudal relationship between Prince Charles and his tenant farmers. Duchy of Cornwall for example. 

So yes the land they own could be taken off them.

The ex royalty could then be helped to get back into the labour market.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

If always thought that I were the owner of a travel agency, I would very ostentatiously offer last- weekend getaways for people wishing to escape the collective grief that erupts whenever a Royal pegs it.

The genius of it is that you wouldn’t even need to spend a penny in advertising. Submit an anonymous email to the Daily Mail pretending to be an outraged customer, and the following day you’d have a free advert in the Mail in the shape of a front page headline reading ‘Fury as travel agent offers getaways to escape national mourning tribute to Prince Philip’.

Bahnhof Strasse, you work in the industry don’t you? There’s a killer Top Tip for you. You can keep all profits but a nice free holiday for me and the missus when you have the time wouldn’t go amiss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> If always thought that I were the owner of a travel agency, I would very ostentatiously offer last- weekend getaways for people wishing to escape the collective grief that erupts whenever a Royal pegs it.
> 
> The genius of it is that you wouldn’t even need to spend a penny in advertising. Submit an anonymous email to the Daily Mail pretending to be an outraged customer, and the following day you’d have a free advert in the Mail in the shape of a front page headline reading ‘Fury as travel agent offers getaways to escape national mourning tribute to Prince Philip’.
> 
> Bahnhof Strasse, you work in the industry don’t you? There’s a killer Top Tip for you. You can keep all profits but a nice free holiday for me and the missus when you have the time wouldn’t go amiss.


Don’t go to France mind. They’re just as fascinated with the Royals


----------



## smmudge (Apr 9, 2021)

Not just going by Urban, but I do think the various media outlets have overestimated just how "mournful" the British public would be over Prince Phillip's death. Almost as if they're trying to goad everyone into grief, but I don't think most people are buying it, just annoyed that we're still in a basic lockdown and can't watch any decent TV.


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> If always thought that I were the owner of a travel agency, I would very ostentatiously offer last- weekend getaways for people wishing to escape the collective grief that erupts whenever a Royal pegs it.
> 
> The genius of it is that you wouldn’t even need to spend a penny in advertising. Submit an anonymous email to the Daily Mail pretending to be an outraged customer, and the following day you’d have a free advert in the Mail in the shape of a front page headline reading ‘Fury as travel agent offers getaways to escape national mourning tribute to Prince Philip’.
> 
> Bahnhof Strasse, you work in the industry don’t you? There’s a killer Top Tip for you. You can keep all profits but a nice free holiday for me and the missus when you have the time wouldn’t go amiss.


After the Princess Di thing, my brother was contemplating buying a mobile florist/cuddly toy van and driving it round all these sites of collective mourning. Reckoned he could make a fortune...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> If always thought that I were the owner of a travel agency, I would very ostentatiously offer last- weekend getaways for people wishing to escape the collective grief that erupts whenever a Royal pegs it.
> 
> The genius of it is that you wouldn’t even need to spend a penny in advertising. Submit an anonymous email to the Daily Mail pretending to be an outraged customer, and the following day you’d have a free advert in the Mail in the shape of a front page headline reading ‘Fury as travel agent offers getaways to escape national mourning tribute to Prince Philip’.
> 
> Bahnhof Strasse, you work in the industry don’t you? There’s a killer Top Tip for you. You can keep all profits but a nice free holiday for me and the missus when you have the time wouldn’t go amiss.




Funny you should mention it, Frau Bahn who is fairly ambivalent regarding the royals scrolled through the telly tonight and said, "Fuck me, when the queen goes just stick us all on the first plane to somewhere that doesn't give a fuck!"


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.



H was such a misanthropic, splenetic, old fuck, that I wouldn't be surprised to find that he posted here in secret. I shall be keeping a critical eye on the "Posters who have disappeared thread" over the next few months


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t go to France mind. They’re just as fascinated with the Royals


I thought their fascination with Royals was more about putting their heads on a block and dropping a 50 kg oversize razor blade on their necks. Which is my kind of Royal obsession.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 9, 2021)

From some of the sad and bilious commentary on here at the passing of a 99 year old gentleman, I can only assume the cunts haven’t given us a fucking holiday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2021)

You might also want to steer clear of some Pacific Islands


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Not just going by Urban, but I do think the various media outlets have overestimated just how "mournful" the British public would be over Prince Phillip's death.


I suspect it’ll be different for Liz, but I don’t think theres that much love lost for the old bigot. It not like it wasn’t expected anyway.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 9, 2021)

pardon said:


> Meanwhile some in the British community of Northern Ireland don't give a fuck that he's died and the queen is in morning




Union Jack at half mast though...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> The Hole in the Wall was on the road leading onto The Wicker, next to Thomas Wards. At the junction with Spittal Hill so more than likely. The pub is just a boarded up ruin these days awaiting development.


Great pub back in the 80s.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

The coverage of Prince Philip reminds me of film I've been watching on Mubi.









						Malmkrog
					

Among the guests who come to the mansion of aristocratic landowner Nikolai over Christmas are a politician, a young countess, and a general with his wife. They dine and discuss topics such as progress and morality. As the debate becomes more heated, cultural differences become increasingly apparent.




					mubi.com
				




Upper class having a dinner party in turn of century 19c Europe. They discuss politics and philosophy whilst living life of privilege surrounded by servants. As evening wears on one realises that these peoples views sound reasonable, Liberal and progressive on the surface but underneath contain a heavy dose of aggressive attitudes about keeping the status quo in their favour.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2021)

Wales Online is a shit source of news, but FairPlay they've excelled themselves to day. They've posted a list of the top 100, yes 100 (count them) utterances by Phil the Greek. In any other area of public life one or two would get you sidelined for a few months, half a dozen would get you sacked, but good old Phil racked up 100, thats assuming there aren't others that could be added to the list!

Prince Philip's most controversial and memorable quotes and moments


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.



No good man has died, you clown.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 9, 2021)

As mentioned in another thread, if 'Rona wasn't a thing, I'd be getting married tomorrrow.
Mrs o87 has gone to bed pissed off with me, because I get angry when I talk about the Royals. 

Could you imagine the tension tomorrow morning if everything had gone to plan....


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ah yes, Lady Thatcher, the lady who kicked the socialist rabble's balls so hard, they are still whining like whipped dogs decades later.
> 
> I'm 68, there has been a Conservative government for fifty of those years. Blessed to live in such wonderful times.



Brighton was a blast, wasn't it?

For the 40th anniversary, they should dig the old fascist up and blow her bones to bits, for the lolz.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> For the 40th anniversary, they should throw Tebbit off the pier



CFY


----------



## Smangus (Apr 9, 2021)

All the media shite is a dry run for when Liz karks it. Shouldn't be too long hopefully.​


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2021)

Smangus said:


> All the media shite is a dry run for when Liz karks it. Shouldn't be too long hopefully.​


If she dies tonight what happens to the rest of Philip's mourning days?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

1927 said:


> Wales Online is a shit source of news, but FairPlay they've excelled themselves to day. They've posted a list of the top 100, yes 100 (count them) utterances by Phil the Greek. In any other area of public life one or two would get you sidelined for a few months, half a dozen would get you sacked, but good old Phil racked up 100, thats assuming there aren't others that could be added to the list!
> 
> Prince Philip's most controversial and memorable quotes and moments



They are using Daily Mirror article. So credit goes to Mirror.

I particularly "liked" this one:

*34. To then Paraguay dictator General Stroessner: “It’s a pleasure to be in a country that isn’t ruled by its people.”

*


----------



## Smangus (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> If she dies tonight what happens to the rest of Philip's mourning days?



Double bubble innit.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Calm down sunshine. Pour yourself a brandy, stick on the 10 o clock news and have a nice crywank about your dear departed racist nonce chum.


I really do think Sas’ account should be blocked for at least 72 hours by a mod whenever a high profile Tory or Royal croaks it, for the sake of his ticker and general health.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> If she dies tonight what happens to the rest of Philip's mourning days?



Mourning glory


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 9, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 262515


Is this real?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks to all urbanites here. The wall to wall coverage of Prince Philip was getting to me. So came here and as ever Urban restores my faith.


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> I thought their fascination with Royals was more about putting their heads on a block and dropping a 50 kg oversize razor blade on their necks. Which is my kind of Royal obsession.



They've still got this chap who is also a direct descendant of Generalisimo Franco and Queen Victoria (a night neither of them wanted to remember)







Plus one other king from the other more democratic branch of the royal family and there's a bloke called Charles Prince Napoleon who fancies himself as Emperor.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks to all urbanites here. The wall to wall coverage of Prince Philip was getting to me. So came here and as ever Urban restores my faith.


Urban’s aggregate political compass might have shifted a lot from its very early days, but it hasn’t shifted _that_ much to expect any other response to the death of such character as Phil the Greek. We’d be fucked otherwise


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Is this real?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)

Smangus said:


> All the media shite is a dry run for when Liz karks it. Shouldn't be too long hopefully.​


Well I hope the BBC learn that not everyone gives a fuck & runs it wall to wall on just one channel & let Bargain Hunt finish.


----------



## tim (Apr 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well I hope the BBC learn that not everyone gives a fuck & runs it wall to wall on just one channel & let Bargain Hunt finish.


Now the Queen is finally free to marry David Dickenson, Bargain Hunt is over forever.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 9, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I haven't switched the tv on yet today. Obviously forget the beeb channels but are there ANY channels not showing royal shite?
> Uk gold? Dave? Uk conquest?


ITV2 was showing Harry Potter earlier, I phoned my mum and that was what she was watching


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Now a dedicated page to get your complaint ignored from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done.

The coverage is winding me up.

On World Service and one would think the guy was a saint.

Ive nothing personal against him.

All I want is to get rid of these structures of privilege. Where what your bloodline is means you get a life of privilege.

Its like people like him have sacrificed there lives to be public servants. 

Whole thing is bollix.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)

geminisnake said:


> ITV2 was showing Harry Potter earlier, I phoned my mum and that was what she was watching


I ended up watching the first couple of episodes of 'The Duchess of Duke Street' on YouTube.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2021)

Fucking hell this country is well & truly lost the plot.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Vom


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 10, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well I hope the BBC learn that not everyone gives a fuck & runs it wall to wall on just one channel & let Bargain Hunt finish.


They already know that.


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2021)

It doesnt have the same feeling as when Thatcher died.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 10, 2021)

He 'allowed his wife [the _Queen_] the spotlight'. How very fucking magnanimous of him.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2021)

Seems a bit mad all this, cos he was always quite in the background, plus very old when he went. Almost like it's compulsory to make a big deal of it.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


>



That’s bad taste. At least have some sympathy for his family.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Vom
> View attachment 262554


Whoever wrote that headline's got to be trolling surely.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> That’s bad taste. At least have some sympathy for his family.


Why are you here?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

weepiper said:


> He 'allowed his wife [the _Queen_] the spotlight'. How very fucking magnanimous of him.


It’s like you hate them when they act with Royal formality, and you hate them when they don’t.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Why are you here?


What’s it got to do with you?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> That’s bad taste.


Monarchy is bad taste


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> That’s bad taste. At least have some sympathy for his family.


You’re in the wrong place.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


I'll be straight with you, I didn't wish him actual harm or torment in his final years. I reserve that kind of sentiment for a pretty select group of monsters. To me he was a common or garden racist buffoon (personally) and the representative of an institution that cheapens who we all are. But without the hysterical guff we've seen today - and knew was coming - I wouldn't be making much of it.  It's all a bit cartoonish.

But you mention sentiment and the way his family might be _feeling_.  Well, who knows, they don't really do emotion do they?  What a shitty little institution, where some myth of 'duty' gets trundled out to justify a family that won't even visit their own own when they are in hospital.  A nest of vipers playing their lives out like the shittiest reality show, whilst pretending they embody something lofty and above us.  And that's not even glancing at the historical role of their class.  
If I was to try and summon up a modicum of the sympathy I might feel when any random does, I'd struggle in the case of his family (not just his nonce of a son).  If any of them really wanted to be a proper family they'd get the fuck out of the hypocritical mess of a family and institution they are all embroiled in.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 10, 2021)

Bargain Hunt 😡 

Gardeners World ☹ 😖🤬🖕


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It’s like you hate them when they act with Royal formality, and you hate them when they don’t.


Yes


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> What’s it got to do with you?


Well unlike you I actually enjoy being here. I don't complain about everything. If you don't like this forum theres plenty of other places online for you to go.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It’s like you hate them when they act with Royal formality, and you hate them when they don’t.



I think you'll find we're quite consistent.  We hate that these cunts exist.  Or in Phil's case, existed.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

I prefer this for when the Royals croak.   

Though that Ice Cube track is a banger.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I think you'll find we're quite consistent.  We hate that these cunts exist.  Or in Phil's case, existed.


And if I called your mum a “cunt”. You’d be OK with that, Zapp?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’re in the wrong place.


Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> And if I called your mum a “cunt”. You’d be OK with that, Zapp?


You people are unbelievable. Hardly the same thing is it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.


It's bad enough that there are so many obsequious royal rimmers in the world without them posting their drivel on here.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.


Would you extend your sympathies to all of his children?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.




And you could apply that same logic to the myriad deaths due to a system of servility that the Royals represent. I know which deaths are more deserving of my grief and sympathies.


----------



## AnandLeo (Apr 10, 2021)

I thought he might reach 100, not quite. Sincere condolences. RIP.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I prefer this for when the Royals croak.
> 
> Though that Ice Cube track is a banger.



Mhappy with all this


tonysingh said:


> I prefer this for when the Royals croak.
> 
> Though that Ice Cube track is a banger.



Wow. Very clever.


Count Cuckula said:


> You people are unbelievable. Hardly the same thing is it.


You people?
Why isn’t it the same thing?


----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2021)

Its the end of something thats been our norm.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> And you could apply that same logic to the myriad deaths due to a system of servility that the Royals represent. I know which deaths are more deserving of my grief and sympathies.


Is that it? 200 years ago, the Royals were bad.....


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Would you extend your sympathies to all of his children?


Of course. What are you getting at?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is that it? 200 years ago, the Royals were bad.....



No, I'm keeping it present day and referring to the massive inequalities in our society, of which yer man Phil was only number 2 in terms of figurehead, behind his wife.

But hey, keep licking them boots.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> No, I'm keeping it present day and referring to the massive inequalities in our society, of which yer man Phil was only number 2 in, behind his wife.
> 
> But hey, keep licking them boots.


Never occurred to you that your success in life was your responsibility, not Prince Philip’s?


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> That’s bad taste. At least have some sympathy for his family.



He specialised in bad taste, and seems to have spent decades carefully honing his skills in that department so as to make the most out of any opportunity to offend that his official duties offered him.

If I choose to think of his family then I might think of its size and how he demonstrated the usual double-standards in regards his complaints about overpopulation. They dont tend to lead by example on that front do they, downsizing is something other, less special families are supposed to endure. He fantasised about coming back as a deadly virus. He expressed no sympathy with those whose lives were ruined by recession, instead taking the opportunity to joke about how people moaned that they wanted more leisure time and then they moaned when they were unemployed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.



Hopefully you will be joining him and the rest of Satan's chirpy minions soon.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Never occurred to you that your success in life was your responsibility, not Prince Philip’s?



It would be my responsibility, assuming the playing field is level. 

It's not. 

Again though, I mentioned other people, not me.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Never occurred to you that your success in life was your responsibility, not Prince Philip’s?



Your invitation for us to show gratitude and sympathy towards those who are only too happy to perpetuate a rigged game that stacks the odds in favour of a small minority does not seem terrible appealing.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Of course. What are you getting at?


... even nonces have feelings then?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Never occurred to you that your success in life was your responsibility, not Prince Philip’s?


Prince Philip's success in life was grooming a future Queen & then marrying her. It was not my responsibility but as a tax payer I had to fucking pay for it.
Maybe U75 is not really for you. Twat.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Prince Philip's success in life was grooming a future Queen & then marrying her. It was not my responsibility but as a tax payer I had to fucking pay for it.
> Maybe U75 is not really for you. Twat.


Yeah, to be honest, I've never deployed the royal family as an argument in favour meritocracy.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Prince Philip's success in life was grooming a future Queen & then marrying her. It was not my responsibility but as a tax payer I had to fucking pay for it.
> Maybe U75 is not really for you. Twat.



I note that Mountbatten was involved in setting up that meeting, and that Mountbatten also tried to set Charles up with Mountbattens granddaughter. I also note that said granddaughter ended up with a career in social work including child protection instead.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> I note that Mountbatten was involved in setting up that meeting, and that Mountbatten also tried to set Charles up with Mountbattens granddaughter. I also note that said granddaughter ended up with a career in social work including child protection instead.



It's almost like there's a vein of noncery running through the Royals.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> ... even nonces have feelings then?


Of course they do! Kind of a twitch in their noncey undercrackers.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> It's almost like there's a vein of noncery running through the Royals.



Well when it comes to the marriage stuff a big chunk of it descends from the use of royal marriages for political/diplomatic alliance/power game purposes. More good reasons that politics and power should not be a family affair, but old habits die hard for the relics.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2021)

Have to say, thank fuck for urban. The royal hysteria is ... just astounding elsewhere.

Meanwhile, have been suspended from a  English-speaking Japanese site, and all comments slagging off the people's prince have been excised.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 10, 2021)

This amused me on Twitter a couple of weeks ago, and I think this is an appropriate place to repost it


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Have to say, thank fuck for urban. The royal hysteria is ... just astounding elsewhere.
> 
> Meanwhile, have been suspended from a  English-speaking Japanese site, and all comments slagging off the people's prince have been excised.



I see various BBC videos on youtube about his death have comments completely turned off, as opposed to other BBC news youtube vids such as the one talking about the death of 120,000 people from Covid-19 in Mexico where people are free to speak their brains.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Elton John is rushing out a new version of candle in the wind



I know some people already had a stab at some lyrics, but perhaps some of his past comments about Elton could help us further predict the lyrics for the new version:



> To Elton John on his gold Aston Martin in 2001: “Oh, it’s you that owns that ghastly car, is it?”





> “I wish he’d turn the microphone off,” he muttered as Elton John performed at the Royal Variety Show in 2001.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.



Exhibit A:



> On smoke alarms to a woman who lost two sons in a fire, 1998: “They’re a damn nuisance - I’ve got one in my bathroom and every time I run my bath the steam sets it off.”


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> I see various BBC videos on youtube about his death have comments completely turned off, as opposed to other BBC news youtube vids such as the one talking about the death of 120,000 people from Covid-19 in Mexico where people are free to speak their brains.



6 music has gone all tribute mad, switched over to RTE and was pleased to hear an interview with Cait O'Riordan instead


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

> prince philip dying the day after thatchers death anniversary



A national two day celebration


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> And if I called your mum a “cunt”. You’d be OK with that, Zapp?



Didn't realize Philip was your mom.

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 10, 2021)

BBC now asking if he was a poached egg or scrambled type of guy. Asking a frozen reporter live outside the big house cos Phillip was an *innovator* because he had an electric frying pan in his bedroom. I can't do a poached egg in a normal pan. Respect


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> BBC now asking if he was a poached egg or scrambled type of guy. Asking a frozen reporter live outside the big house cos Phillip was an *innovator* because he had an electric frying pan in his bedroom. I can't do a poached egg in a normal pan. Respect


I genuinely can't tell if this is a joke or not


----------



## Cwmflame (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’re in the wrong place.



I agree...As a 2016 Owen Smith supporter who wanted to ‘talk sense’ to this established community, let me share my thoughts.....I’ve followed and occasionally contributed to this board for over a decade now, but if your views are massively at odds with what this board is about, go and find a community that shares your views.  You are in a space where people believe one thing. Disagree, criticise constructively if you want but don’t judge and castigate - you’ll lose and there are other places where that kind of debate happens. Come here for deep rather than broad debate of things you care about, not to change opinions.

(Apologies for the five yearly drunken rant - as ever, loving the thread!)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 10, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I genuinely can't tell if this is a joke or not


No. It's bottom of the barrel scraping and flailing round from the BBC. Dressed in black and very sad she really was curious how he liked his eggs. 
I've decided to embrace the hilarity of reporting rather than anger at the fawning of these bellends to save my sanity.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2021)

Surely there could be no more fitting tribute to the man and the way he lived his life than a thread of tasteless and dubious remarks?


----------



## Roseygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm a tiny bit sad about this. In not a royal lover or hater but the man was a father, husband, uncle grandad. I know public eye figures get love and hate but he was a man, and there are people who knew him personally and loved him. Not a royalist or a hater but feel sad for the family x


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> And if I called your mum a “cunt”. You’d be OK with that, Zapp?


You can call my mum a cunt if it helps. She's a misogynistic (yes, I know) racist.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> I'm a tiny bit sad about this. In not a royal lover or hater but the man was a father, husband, uncle grandad. I know public eye figures get love and hate but he was a man, and there are people who knew him personally and loved him. Not a royalist or a hater but feel sad for the family x



Honestly though, how do you manage to be even _a tiny bit sad _because someone has died at the age of 99?
And anyway would a person who wasn't an uncle / grandad be less of a loss?
I genuinely think that every single performance of grief going  - by people who didn't personally know the old codger anyway - must be pretend, fake. Otherwise I cant make sense of it at all.  I also think the glee is pretend but thats another thing.


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2021)

The Queen is head of the church of England, pretty poor show for weaksauce Protestantism if she's not spiritually prepared for the death of an almost centenarian.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 10, 2021)

63 pages ffs


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> 63 pages ffs



99 years ffs


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> 63 pages ffs



Yeah, but the OP was posted in March last year.


----------



## JimW (Apr 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, but the OP was posted in March last year.


He took his sweet time going.


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I also think the glee is pretend but thats another thing.



It's an excuse to have a laugh; they're still winning the class war.


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her husband, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.



Get it right, she's lost her husband _and_ her inbred nonce cousin.


----------



## Mation (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Honestly though, how do you manage to be even _a tiny bit sad _because someone has died at the age of 99?
> And anyway would a person who wasn't an uncle / grandad be less of a loss?
> I genuinely think that every single performance of grief going  - by people who didn't personally know the old codger anyway - must be pretend, fake. Otherwise I cant make sense of it at all.  I also think the glee is pretend but thats another thing.


I can't help but feel a bit sorry for a person who has lost their partner of 73 years. Despite the person.


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh, I hope his paedophile children aren't too upset about it. Especially as their best mate Jimmy Savile isn't around to comfort them anymore.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> If she dies tonight what happens to the rest of Philip's mourning days?



Wait there's gonna be more of this shit?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 10, 2021)

Bloody hell - now “Sounds of the 60s” has been cancelled (presumably because it’s pre-recorded and it’s jolly tone might upset a nation in mourning 🤔)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It’s like you hate them when they act with Royal formality, and you hate them when they don’t.



It's like people hate being lorded over by this clan of degenerate inbreds in the first place.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Bloody hell - now “Sounds of the 60s” has been cancelled (presumably because it’s pre-recorded and it’s jolly tone might upset a nation in mourning 🤔)



Apparently Radio 2 has dropped all pre records over the weekend, replacing them with live presenters & mellow music.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

I do get sad about other people's losses, incl people i've never met, just not able to feel a thing about this, not sad or happy just nothing at all. I think its because he was 99 ffs. If The Nation seriously is in mourning, as in lots of people will be genuinely feeling sad about his death right now, that's alienating as fuck tbh.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

oh god.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Bargain Hunt 😡
> 
> Gardeners World ☹ 😖🤬🖕



SILENCED


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It’s like you hate them when they act with Royal formality, and you hate them when they don’t.



Spot on bub


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Never occurred to you that your success in life was your responsibility, not Prince Philip’s?


How do you measure success? I think I have been more successful in my life than him as I am less of a loathsome, parasitical cunt.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> SILENCED


The real cancel culture.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I do get sad about other people's losses, incl people i've never met, just not able to feel a thing about this, not sad or happy just nothing at all. I think its because he was 99 ffs. If The Nation seriously is in mourning, as in lots of people will be genuinely feeling sad about his death right now, that's alienating as fuck tbh.



I doubt it's genuine grief in most cases. They are just trying to prove how "patriotic" they are. Be even worse when Liz croaks it.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2021)

I saw this, and it brought to mind this thread. It sums up, I think, why so many people are mourning Philip the Greek, and think the way they do about the aristocracy. It could equally apply to the current U.K. government.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> If The Nation seriously is in mourning, as in lots of people will be genuinely feeling sad about his death right now, that's alienating as fuck tbh.



You've always got us.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

i do like the word 'consort' though. as in ' Philip, who was the longest serving consort in British history..'
Do only royals get to have consorts? 
the only other time i've heard it is when people are explaining the relationships between various hindu deities.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

Alot of the conspiracy loons on Facebook are "hark at all the sheep, he was dead years ago". They just refuse to do reality


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I saw this, and it brought to mind this thread. It sums up, I think, why so many people are mourning Philip the Greek, and think the way they do about the aristocracy. It could equally apply to the current U.K. government.
> 
> View attachment 262567



Much cleverer people than me can probably cite lots of actual research, but it has always struck me that the greatest ally to the rich and empowered (see also: landowners) is time. The longer they have always had what they have, the longer they have been in charge, owned that thing, the less likely people are to think about _why _or _how_.

Land ownership is particularly brilliant. Whoever first came up with the idea of land belonging to them, basically on their say so, was a genius/twisted bastard*. From that flows the idea that you can _give_ part of it to someone, to use _at your discretion,_ or for them to be indebted to you
etc.

Sorry, I digress.

*One of the things that did for native Americans was that the idea of owning land meant nothing to them. They literally couldn't conceive of signing over the "rights" to land, because there _are no rights_. You have to invent them.

(E2A and yes I realise the directly above is a slightly simplistic viewpoint, but pretty much)

Sorry, obvious stuff I'm sure, but I'm not that clever and there are lots of people less clever than me who never, ever question this sort of thing. 

Thank fuck for ecstasy, raves and this place. I'd have been a very different person without them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

Not sure I hate the Queen. Hate what the royals stand for. But I have a feeling she's the best of a bad bunch.
. Ducks, runs for cover.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Alot of the conspiracy loons on Facebook are "hark at all the sheep, he was dead years ago". They just refuse to do reality


To be fair he has looked dead for years


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 10, 2021)

I just don't get it.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Alot of the conspiracy loons on Facebook are "hark at all the sheep, he was dead years ago". They just refuse to do reality


he did say this, which kind of helps their cause. 








						Did Prince Philip Say He Wanted To Be Reincarnated as a Deadly Virus?
					

This line of thinking first appeared in a foreword authored by the prince to an out-of-print 1986 book titled "People as Animals" by socialite Fleur Cowles.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> To be fair he has looked dead for years


You'd think if they were lizards/aliens/illumanati they'd have spruced the corpse up a bit all those years


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> You'd think if they were lizards/aliens/illumanati they'd have spruced the corpse up a bit all those years


Maybe this was the best they could do with it.


----------



## Roseygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Honestly though, how do you manage to be even _a tiny bit sad _because someone has died at the age of 99?


Not for his age, for the fact that I would feel the same about any person who died famous, not famous, everyone had family who will miss them and that makes me a tiny bit sad. For the family, not the person


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I do get sad about other people's losses, incl people i've never met, just not able to feel a thing about this, not sad or happy just nothing at all. I think its because he was 99 ffs. If The Nation seriously is in mourning, as in lots of people will be genuinely feeling sad about his death right now, that's alienating as fuck tbh.



I think there's some genuine sadness among older people, not so much from any great affection for the man or a wish that he'd spent even more years as a walking corpse, but from nostalgia for the vanished world of the 1950s he seemed to represent.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> Not for his age, for the fact that I would feel the same about any person who died famous, not famous, everyone had family who will miss them and that makes me a tiny bit sad. For the family, not the person


Are you sad constantly then? No offence intended but death is happening to someone's family many times every second.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I think there's some genuine sadness among older people, not so much from any great affection for the man or a wish that he'd spent even more years as a walking corpse, but from nostalgia for the vanished world of the 1950s he seemed to represent.


That I do get, one of the last links to the old times gone.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

No sadness here. 

Imagine Harry or will or the Queen went. Shudder


----------



## Roseygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are you sad constantly then? No offence intended but death is happening to someone's family many times every second.


Your right, and yes,I do feel empathy (ie a tiny bit sad) for anyone who loses a family member, famous or not. I don't live life in perpetual sadness but when I hear about someone dying I do generally and genuinely feel sad for a moment when I think about their families, even though I don't know them, mostly because I know first hand how hard it is to lose family members.  As for famous people, it's not the fame I feel sad about, just the trial of losing someone close. It's called empathy I think


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> death is happening to someone's family many times every second.


Has world war three broken out or something? The world death rate is less than two a second.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

Alot of older folk will have grown up eith his mug everywhere like we r with the prince's. I guess they formed some sort of attachment that later generations didn't. All I knew him as was a racist div, grinning away like a lunatic


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

I suppose empathy is quite a personal thing, and a limited resource if we are to function. I cried reading some news from south sudan the other day, but not a twinge of anything about this, and i think thats ok.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

maomao said:


> Has world war three broken out or something? The world death rate is less than two a second.


Really? Just two a second! Thats interesting, you can actually count em. Ooh its just 1.8. And 4.2 born, every second!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2021)

My mum died twenty two years ago, she would have been 102 now. Her hatred and disdain for Philip was and still is talked about by the family.
Every time he was on the tv or news, she would say, “him, he came he with nothing, penniless and wangled and squirmed his way into a life of luxury. He makes me sick!”
How we used to smile.
Old folks eh.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 10, 2021)

Cwmflame said:


> You are in a space where people believe one thing.



We prefer "monothought clique" thank you


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 10, 2021)

I think it's a little sad that he's died and must be very upsetting for The Queen and close family. But the wall to wall coverage is just over the top, especially with the 10's of thousands who have lost loved ones over that last year. Many of them will have done more for humanity than Philip and their families have not been able to grieve properly due to the restrictions.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> i do like the word 'consort' though. as in ' Philip, who was the longest serving consort in British history..'
> Do only royals get to have consorts?
> the only other time i've heard it is when people are explaining the relationships between various hindu deities.



All the consorts I was due to go to last year were moved to this year and now to next year. So they’re pretty long serving tbf.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks to killer b on the Jedward thread ... ward


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 10, 2021)

My mother tells me that my father was a bystander when Prince Philip swooped in to open a sewage treatment plant or similar in Chailey RDC. A hapless councillor tried to converse:

_How was your helicopter ride this morning Sir?

Have you ever been in a helicopter? That's what it was like._

On day and camping trips to France my parents bought Ici Paris and France Dimanche to find out what he'd been up to.



Her verdict: "Dreadful Man"


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 10, 2021)

It's not every day you lose a cousin and a consort


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I think it's a little sad that he's died and must be very upsetting for The Queen and close family. But the wall to wall coverage is just over the top, especially with the 10's of thousands who have lost loved ones over that last year. Many of them will have done more for humanity than Philip and their families have not been able to grieve properly due to the restrictions.


At the peak of the lockdown Aunty Joyce died. Two people were allowed to attend, along with the necessary attendants. We weren’t given the chance to mourn properly. We weren’t allowed on to the ward to be with her. 

This 99 year old dies and the world is expected to stop. Not here, not for me.

I‘ve lost close family and friends, I understand the personal pain that comes with this. I have empathy for the family. I have none for the people who never knew him, never even met him, and their faux grief.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


>



kinnel


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

as far as i can tell its real.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

bimble said:


>



Massive one on Streatham high road


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

Matron


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

More of this shite today; I've woken up feeling very Dipendra-ish.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2021)

Is the footy still on today? The fixtures have disappeared off the BBC sports app and replaced with a link to BBC news.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

> ONE of England’s most notorious welfare cheats has died at the age of 99, WWN can report.
> 
> Hailed as hero among the welfare cheating classes of Britain, it is believe the Greek born welfare king has made millions out of his schemes and funded his lavish lifestyle which included castles, yachts and cars, all on the taxpayer’s dime.
> 
> “He tried to hide his immigrant status by Anglicising his name, he gained people’s trust after changing it from Battenberg to Mountbatten, he was clearly well versed in the art of conning,” confirmed one policeman.











						Greek Immigrant Who Lived Off Welfare Dies In England
					

ONE of England's most notorious welfare cheats has died at the age of 99, WWN can report.  Hailed as hero among the welfare cheating classes of Britain, it is believe the Greek born welfare king has …




					waterfordwhispersnews.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Is the footy still on today? The fixtures have disappeared off the BBC sports app and replaced with a link to BBC news.


Bloody hope so


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Is the footy still on today? The fixtures have disappeared off the BBC sports app and replaced with a link to BBC news.








						Death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh - too much coverage on BBC TV | Contact the BBC
					

We're receiving complaints about too much TV coverage of the death of HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh.  Please enter your email address below to register a complaint about this - we'll then send you the BBC's response as soon as it is available.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

R6 is like R2 on fucking Mogadon; what an utter shitshow of a fucking state we live in.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Is the footy still on today? The fixtures have disappeared off the BBC sports app and replaced with a link to BBC news.



They'd better fucking not.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> R6 is like R2 on fucking Mogadon; what an utter shitshow of a fucking state we live in.



The two Radio Caroline services are totally ignoring it this morning, new & classic album tracks on the main 'Radio Caroline', or 60s & 70s on 'Radio Caroline Flashback' - Radio Caroline


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> You'd think if they were lizards/aliens/illumanati they'd have spruced the corpse up a bit all those years


That's what they all look like under the glamour. As they get older the illusion becomes less and less powerful. Closer to their true form.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wait there's gonna be more of this shit?


Yes, this will be the longest shit since Ross McWhirter opened his front door to find the IRA had come calling


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 10, 2021)

I played 8 hours of dub reggae yesterday and am prepared to go on with more today, tomorrow and for however long it takes to drown out this shite.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 10, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Bargain Hunt 😡
> 
> Gardeners World ☹ 😖🤬🖕



Masterchef final 😥


----------



## chilango (Apr 10, 2021)

Football fixtures still showing for me. Along with story of minutes silence or something planned for SFPL games.


----------



## chilango (Apr 10, 2021)

I wonder if the ubiquity of on demand streaming services and so on undermines the effort by the State to manufacture an environment of mourning?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Masterchef final 😥



It's Line of Duty i'm worried about


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

chilango said:


> I wonder if the ubiquity of on demand streaming services and so on undermines the effort by the State to manufacture an environment of mourning?


That and video and dvd players and computer games


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm still seeing fixtures as well - I think games will likely go ahead, with black armbands and minutes of silence galore.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I'm still seeing fixtures as well - I think games will likely go ahead, with black armbands and minutes of silence galore.


Bit pointless having minutes of silence in silent stadiums


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It's Line of Duty i'm worried about



Should be OK, BBC 2 has returned to normal this morning, and looks like BBC 1 will from 2pm.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Should be OK, BBC 2 has returned to normal this morning, and looks like BBC 1 will from 2pm.


Phew!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Should be OK, BBC 2 has returned to normal this morning, and looks like BBC 1 will from 2pm.


I understand that bbc1 viewing figures for the ponderous mourning plummeted and were only registering 20,000 at times, which is lower than the number of tellies people fall asleep in front of on a normal night


----------



## chilango (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Bit pointless having minutes of silence in silent stadiums



Maybe they'll just not take the knee today as a mark of respect....


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I understand that bbc1 viewing figures for the ponderous mourning plummeted and were only registering 20,000 at times, which is lower than the number of tellies people fall asleep in front of on a normal night


Surprised they haven't fiddled the viewing figures similar to the sex pistols song in 77.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Surprised they haven't fiddled the viewing figures similar to the sex pistols song in 77.


I daresay they'll have been adjusted by the time they're published. the festival of fawning mawkish mourning was supposed to go on for days yet


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

Useful overview thread on the dead racist's racism...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Useful overview thread on the dead racist's racism...



No one else has mentioned his relationship to Sir Jimmy Savile OBE KCSG


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2021)

Cry God for England, Harry and Saint George!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Is the footy still on today? The fixtures have disappeared off the BBC sports app and replaced with a link to BBC news.


Yes, Man Utd are dedicating their next penalty to Philips's memory.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2021)

Guardian hitting the nail firmly on the head once more


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2021)

Snap!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

double kinnel


----------



## gosub (Apr 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Should be OK, BBC 2 has returned to normal this morning, and looks like BBC 1 will from 2pm.



Yeah but.  Boris Should Still Raise a Pint On Monday - Guido Fawkes (order-order.com)  looks like they want the Monday/ Tuesday news cycle to be Duke of Edinburgh still dead.


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2021)

Wtf are The Guardian going on about? He was a cunt! That is it. How was he a fucking feminist icon? Stroll on. STROLL FUCKING ON!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

gosub said:


> Yeah but.  Boris Should Still Raise a Pint On Monday - Guido Fawkes (order-order.com)  looks like they want the Monday/ Tuesday news cycle to be Duke of Edinburgh still dead.


There is apparently cause for concern he will not rest in peace and the body is under constant guard lest he revive. There is a history of undead in the family.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, but the OP was posted in March last year.



Very true, although the first year of posting only managed to produce 34 of those pages.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2021)

im still laughing at Smooth FM responding to the news by playing Imagine 

I didnt watch The Crown - how was he portrayed on that, out of interest?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262579





The39thStep said:


> Guardian hitting the nail firmly on the head once more
> 
> View attachment 262580


Oi! Does no one bother reading threads anymore?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Oi! Does no one bother reading threads anymore?


Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Why?


I posted that last night!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I posted that last night!


Well done you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Oi! Does no one bother reading threads anymore?


Everyone knows you do and you enjoy moments like this so we let you have your fun


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

We’ve had that cousin joke a dozen times or so too


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Bear in mind that Richie Allen is an Icke mini me who platforms every conceivable form of crank including holocaust deniers like Kollerstrom.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262579


He had no choice, that's how monarchy works she is Queen, he the consort, and we only know what he was like in public. He and her could have had a totally different relationship in private.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Uk conquest?



Wall to wall reruns of Skirmish, which are getting an even higher audience share of any digital channel at that time of day, in the Norfolk area


----------



## pogofish (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Is the footy still on today? The fixtures have disappeared off the BBC sports app and replaced with a link to BBC news.



Last night’s match went out as normal on IPlayer apparently, so maybe look there for anything not broadcast today?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> He had no choice, that's how monarchy works she is Queen, he the consort, and we only know what he was like in public. He and her could have had a totally different relationship in private.


Who cares. They can have a different relationship without taxpayer funded millions and land. Shower of cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

"It’s a pleasure to be in a country that isn’t ruled by its people," Prince Philip to Paraguayan dictator Alfredo Stroessner in 1963.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 10, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Regardless of your opinion, a wife has lost her cousin, sons and daughters have lost their father, and children have lost their grandad.



FIFY


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Who cares. They can have a different relationship without taxpayer funded millions and land. Shower of cunts.


I was referring to the Guardian story, him seeming to let the Queen take the lead is how it works, so the story is pointless as it doesn't reflect on him at all, just royal expectation.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I was referring to the Guardian story, him seeming to let the Queen take the lead is how it works, so the story is pointless as it doesn't reflect on him at all, just royal expectation.


Fake people being rich then


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 10, 2021)

Christ sake.  I just put the radio on, only to hear Claudia Winkleman reading out a listener's email saying that he was "heartbroken" at the death of PP, and had closed his business for the weekend as a mark of respect.  What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fake people being rich then


Or rich people being fake








						A Fake Heiress Called Anna Delvey Conned the City’s Wealthy. ‘I’m Not Sorry,’ She Says. (Published 2019)
					

Anna Sorokin was convicted by a Manhattan jury, but told The New York Times from jail that she did nothing wrong — and would do it all again.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Christ sake.  I just put the radio on, only to hear Claudia Winkleman reading out a listener's email saying that he was "heartbroken" at the death of PP, and had closed his business for the weekend as a mark of respect.  What the fuck is wrong with people?


Oh there was some awful lickspitllery when Diana died, like all this only worse

Wonder how many places will change their names to honour the putrescent prince


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262594
> 
> "It’s a pleasure to be in a country that isn’t ruled by its people," Prince Philip to Paraguayan dictator Alfredo Stroessner in 1963.


Stroessner is said to have had a 'hareem' of young girls. Some as young as thirteen.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Christ sake.  I just put the radio on, only to hear Claudia Winkleman reading out a listener's email saying that he was "heartbroken" at the death of PP, and had closed his business for the weekend as a mark of respect.  What the fuck is wrong with people?


I'm just so glad that I don't watch telly and hardly ever listen to the radio.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Stroessner is said to have had a 'hareem' of young girls. Some as young as thirteen.


Did Prince Andrew visit?


----------



## maomao (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh there was some awful lickspitllery when Diana died, like all this only worse
> 
> Wonder how many places will change their names to honour the putrescent prince



At least Diana had some basic charm about her. It's hard to imagine people being genuinely upset about this racist old ghoul.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I'm just so glad that I don't watch telly and hardly ever listen to the radio.


R4's kitchen cabinet on now refreshingly free of royal mention


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

maomao said:


> At least Diana had some basic charm about her. It's hard to imagine people being genuinely upset about this racist old ghoul.


I hope there'll be a prince philip doormat as there was a diana one


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 10, 2021)

Have we had this.....?





__





						Loading…
					





					www.bbc.co.uk
				




They've had so many complaints about the wall to wall coverage, they've had to close the complaint system down.  🤣


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2021)

Brexit taxes, fortunately, makes this unaffordable for me


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Most of the country has gone insane. Feel so alienated from this. Have a lot of anger simmering today


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My mum was a very nice person though. No one cheered her death cos she was a compassionate kind person who never did a racism nor lived a life of unforgivable privilege and obscene splendour at the expense of millions


Yeah but how many Sainsbury's did she open?


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Most of the country has gone insane. Feel so alienated from this. Have a lot of anger simmering today



Have a wank, see if that helps?


----------



## Looby (Apr 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> im still laughing at Smooth FM responding to the news by playing Imagine
> 
> I didnt watch The Crown - how was he portrayed on that, out of interest?


A cheating, petulant twat in the early days.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 10, 2021)

The Mail's unmoderated comments about BBC coverage being OTT mostly agree that it was/is. 

I looked so you don't have to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Most of the country has gone insane. Feel so alienated from this. Have a lot of anger simmering today


I was out in thornton heath yesterday, and never heard anyone mention prince philip. I don't think there's the response to his death there was to the queen mother's. it's hard to know quite what's going on elsewhere but I think most people don't care and even people who might care probably care less because we've all had a shit year. I don't think most of the country's gone mad, only a small proportion who weren't entirely sane to start with but who's madness is being played up by the fawning media


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


It’s OK, these are just charming gaffes. They demonstrate a playful sense of humour.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

It's certainly going to be interesting to see how the audience figures play out.



> Nowadays, although the BBC’s reach among the UK population remains enormous, the growth of Netflix and YouTube means audiences have somewhere else to turn.
> 
> *Executives – and royal courtiers – will be nervously studying the release of television viewing figures and seeing if the decision to replace Friday night’s episode of EastEnders with tributes to Philip will expose the fact that the British public’s appetite for such material is limited.*
> 
> Individuals working in BBC News suggested the long-planned scale of the coverage is because the corporation still bore the scars from the death of the Queen Mother in 2002, when its output was deemed insufficiently deferential by rightwing newspapers.











						BBC flooded with complaints over Prince Philip coverage
					

Corporation opened dedicated complaints form on its website to deal with deluge of negative comments




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

Talking of the Mail...my old Dad moaned to me this morning that his daily rag had 31 pages coverage of the royal death.
I did ask him if he thought that only 1 page extra than the normal rf guff was respectful enough?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

I get a daily email from the Guardian. Todays had the ;subject "The Guardian Today: Queen and royal family mourn Prince Philip as tributes pour in" but they didn't include an article and went straight to Northern Ireland. One article near the bottom about the ginger one and quarantining to get back or something. I never read it. Little victories.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Most of the country has gone insane.


based on what?
the media is permanently deranged of course


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> based on what?
> the media is permanently deranged of course


The hegemonic project extends beyond the media, of course...



7.5 hours


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> The Mail's unmoderated comments about BBC coverage being OTT mostly agree that it was/is.
> 
> I looked so you don't have to.


Tbf to the beloved cunt he didn't seem the type who would  have wanted everyone's programmes cancelled for this shit.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The hegemonic project extends beyond the media, of course...
> 
> View attachment 262602
> 
> 7.5 hours


I'll keep an eye our for that list. Save me making my own.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Tbf to the beloved cunt he didn't seem the type who would  have wanted everyone's programmes cancelled for this shit.


Lenin wanted a quiet funeral in petrograd


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

How we laughed at the North Korean performative displays of state orchestrated grief.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The hegemonic project extends beyond the media, of course...
> 
> View attachment 262602
> 
> 7.5 hours



3 line whip from starmer


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I'll keep an eye our for that list. Save me making my own.


No need, the list is in dods parliamentary companion or just search for list of MPs online


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> To those of you celebrating the death of a frail 99 year old man, take a look at yourselves, and recognise that your parents too will die. Then ask yourselves how you would feel if their neighbours cheered their death.
> 
> Sometimes this place is beyond disgusting, at times, it makes a sewer look like sweet water.
> 
> To those glorying in the death of a good man, fuck you, you are below the status of vermin.


I don't know how I would feel but she has accepted that there are a few people who will shed tears of joy. She has also taken a degree of joy in other people's deaths.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Talking of the Mail...my old Dad moaned to me this morning that his daily rag had 31 pages coverage of the royal death.
> I did ask him if he thought that only 1 page extra than the normal rf guff was respectful enough?



Apparently, today's Daily Mail edition is 144 pages long.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Apparently, today's Daily Mail edition is 144 pages long.


Seems like underkill. The lad doesn't even get two pages a year. This country's going to the dogs


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> based on what?
> the media is permanently deranged of course


The fuss about it. The constant chatter. I am not looking forward to work next week, if this morning is anything to go by


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2021)

Waiting for the police to pile in and break this up


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



We watched a dictator open a big museum instead after watching a bit of some greatest 80's hits thing on 5 and wondering how the fuck John Robb gets so much work!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the police to pile in and break this up



That's so not going to happen.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the police to pile in and break this up




For fuck’s sake! When is that asteroid due?
Pathetic.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the police to pile in and break this up



How many people are there to mourn Phil the Greek and how many to watch the nut in the red jacket?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




BBC 1 held up well there, but no doubt because interested viewers switched-over from BBC 2 & ITV.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> For fuck’s sake! When is that asteroid due?
> Pathetic.


Where are those fucking water cannon?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bloody rent-a-mob.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 10, 2021)

Dunno if anyone's shared this, but you know it's 100% accurate:


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Christ sake.  I just put the radio on, only to hear Claudia Winkleman reading out a listener's email saying that he was "heartbroken" at the death of PP, and had closed his business for the weekend as a mark of respect.  What the fuck is wrong with people?


that's just sneaking a well deserved day off in and blaming it on an old man's death.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2021)

BBC inundated with complaints over ‘too much’ Prince Philip coverage
					

The BBC has been forced to create an online complaints form after receiving an influx of messages from disgruntled viewers over the extent of its reporting on Prince Philip’s death.The broadcaster has been accused of providing “too much TV coverage” of the news that the Duke of Edinburgh passed...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

littleseb said:


> that's just sneaking a well deserved day off in and blaming it on an old man's death.


Bet he wasn't opening until Monday anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




From that guy's website -



> Ratings data crunched by Deadline shows that the BBC, ITV, and Channel 4 all suffered audience declines between the hours of 7PM and 11PM, when the broadcasters lined up special coverage of the Duke of Edinburgh’s demise.
> 
> BBC One, the UK’s most-watched television channel, lost 6% of its audience last night compared with Friday, April 2 (full figures below). Sister channel BBC Two, which simulcast the BBC News channel for a good chunk of the evening, was down 65%, according to Barb figures supplied by overnights.tv.
> 
> It was a similar story elsewhere. ITV, the BBC’s main commercial rival, suffered a 60% dent to its ratings on Friday night, while Channel 4 — which broadcast a feature-length news special at 7PM — was down 8.5%.



Here's the funny bit... *drum roll * ...



> *Channel 4 did, however, largely stick to its planned schedule in the evening and was rewarded with the highest-rated show of the day in the shape of Studio Lambert’s Gogglebox, which was watched by nearly 4.2M viewers.*













						Blanket Coverage Of Prince Philip’s Death Proves To Be A Big Turn-Off For British TV Viewers
					

The UK’s major broadcasters trashed their schedules on Friday to bring audiences wall-to-wall coverage of Prince Philip’s death, but the output proved to be a turn-off for Brits in key …




					deadline.com


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

Stuart Maconie on R6 just solemnly intoned that because of..."...w_e're sounding different today and there'll be more news at midday.._"

Midday "news"; cunt's still dead.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> From that guy's website -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though the goggleboxers were just switching between BBC 1, ITV and Sky news.


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2021)

As a consumer of mass hysteria imagery I demand to see the toady mob swarm his coffin khomeini style and tear souvenir strips off the corpse. Gold braid, a bit of hat, lump of shrivelled psioriasised thigh, doesn't matter.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 10, 2021)

If Meghan goes to funeral:
Her suit had some _dark grey piping_ on the collar, and the skirt was only 2 inches below her knee, the disrespectful attention-seeking whore making it all about herself!!!!

If she doesn't:
Meghan Snubs Royal Family and Offends Queen


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Stuart Maconie on R6 just solemnly intoned that because of..."...w_e're sounding different today and there'll be more news at midday.._"
> 
> Midday "news"; cunt's still dead.


Diana's coming out of the bunker.


----------



## LDC (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for the police to pile in and break this up




That's a video clip for the times. Some mad old biffer dressed up in a costume covered in medals he probably bought off eBay making an unintelligible speech and delivering flowers in memory of someone he never knew, all the while being filmed by a crowd on their mobiles.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's a video clip for the times. Some mad old biffer dressed up in a costume covered in medals he probably bought off eBay making an unintelligible speech and delivering flowers in memory of someone he never knew, all the while being filmed by a crowd on their mobiles.


Who among us is truly mad?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

The people on the wife's Facebook feed.


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's a video clip for the times. Some mad old biffer dressed up in a costume covered in medals he probably bought off eBay making an unintelligible speech and delivering flowers in memory of someone he never knew, all the while being filmed by a crowd on their mobiles.



yes.that's not 'people mourning' but just a bloke still pissed from a sgt pepper themed night with an apologetic bunch of flowers for his spouse.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2021)

Cloo said:


> If Meghan goes to funeral:
> Her suit had some _dark grey piping_ on the collar, and the skirt was only 2 inches below her knee, the disrespectful attention-seeking whore making it all about herself!!!!
> 
> If she doesn't:
> Meghan Snubs Royal Family and Offends Queen



She's heavily pregnant so she doesn't need an excuse. They'll abuse her anyway.


----------



## LDC (Apr 10, 2021)

littleseb said:


> yes.that's not 'people mourning' but just a bloke still pissed from a sgt pepper themed night with an apologetic bunch of flowers for his spouse.



It's an easy mistake to make, we've all been there... hard night, hazy vision, blurry memories, then fully come round in a strange uniform holding flowers surrounded by a crowd looking questioningly at you. You just have to go with the flow and then try and get away before they twig.


----------



## klang (Apr 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's an easy mistake to make, we've all been there... hard night, hazy vision, blurry memories, then fully come round in a strange uniform holding flowers surrounded by a crowd looking questioningly at us. You just have to go with the flow and then try and get away before they twig.


....and hopefully you know the city you are in.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

Shamelessly nicked from the 6music complaints thread, but this needs a wider audience


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 10, 2021)

BBC


dessiato said:


> I saw this, and it brought to mind this thread. It sums up, I think, why so many people are mourning Philip the Greek, and think the way they do about the aristocracy. It could equally apply to the current U.K. government.
> 
> View attachment 262567


I think you're right there. Thanks for that.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 10, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Though the goggleboxers were just switching between BBC 1, ITV and Sky news.


Next week's will be the fun review


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Most of the country has gone insane. Feel so alienated from this. Have a lot of anger simmering today


Trust me you're not the only one.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Stuart Maconie on R6 just solemnly intoned that because of..."...w_e're sounding different today and there'll be more news at midday.._"
> 
> Midday "news"; cunt's still dead.



That was the buildup to 'breaking news' that lots of guns were being fired all over the place. Although no matter how many shots were fired, they did not come close to the tally of endangered species shot by the prince of snarkness in his lifetime.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Shamelessly nicked from the 6music complaints thread, but this needs a wider audience



So pleased this has been posted


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> That was the buildup to 'breaking news' that lots of guns were being fired all over the place. Although no matter how many shots were fired, they did not come close to the tally of endangered species shot by the prince of snarkness in his lifetime.


And they managed to miss every member of the royal family


----------



## xenon (Apr 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




How do they know. How are ratings measured these days?

Digital TV is just simplex (one way) communication isn't it?

For streaming they'd have server stats but AFAIK there's no way of knowing with over the air broadcasts.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> How do they know. How are ratings measured these days?
> 
> Digital TV is just simplex (one way) communication isn't it?
> 
> For streaming they'd have server stats but AFAIK there's no way of knowing with over the air broadcasts.


Iirc it used to be they monitored a certain number of TVs with some sort of wizardry with the punters knowledge. Each monitored set would represent about ten thousand viewers.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> How do they know. How are ratings measured these days?
> 
> Digital TV is just simplex (one way) communication isn't it?
> 
> For streaming they'd have server stats but AFAIK there's no way of knowing with over the air broadcasts.


Aren't most receivers, freeview, freesat etc connected to the internet, so at least capable of uploading the channel being watched, even if that's not how the stats are actually collected?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> How do they know. How are ratings measured these days?
> 
> Digital TV is just simplex (one way) communication isn't it?
> 
> For streaming they'd have server stats but AFAIK there's no way of knowing with over the air broadcasts.


Same as usual - BARB boxes in 5000 households


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The fuss about it. The constant chatter. I am not looking forward to work next week, if this morning is anything to go by


its worse than it seems. switch off the mainstreammedia and its like nothing has happened
this thread is the only chatter ive experienced tbh
even with work colleagues the chat lasted 30 seconds to talk about bank holidays , and two memes on whattsapp


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Most of the country has gone insane. Feel so alienated from this. Have a lot of anger simmering today



Dont assume its most of the country just because the herd management departments of the media do their best to create that impression.

I think of it as an opportunity to study propaganda of the less subtle variety.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> its worse than it seems. switch off the mainstreammedia and its like nothing has happened
> this thread is the only chatter ive experienced tbh
> even with work colleagues the chat lasted 30 seconds to talk about bank holidays , and two memes on whattsapp


Lucky you, I ended up losing it and telling my colleagues to STFU this morning as they wouldn’t stop chattering


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> Dont assume its most of the country just because the herd management departments of the media do their best to create that impression.
> 
> I think of it as an opportunity to study propaganda of the less subtle variety.


I wasn’t referring to the media, but IRL. Although got into a couple of barneys in local forums on FB for not showing enough respect


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I wasn’t referring to the media, but IRL. Although got into a couple of barneys in local forums on FB for not showing enough respect


How much were you showing?


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2021)

littleseb said:


> that's just sneaking a well deserved day off in and blaming it on an old man's death.


My first reaction at work yesterday was to say "Right. That's it. Time to go home." I only started there recently so it took them a while to realise I was taking the piss.


----------



## gosub (Apr 10, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Christ sake.  I just put the radio on, only to hear Claudia Winkleman reading out a listener's email saying that he was "heartbroken" at the death of PP, and had closed his business for the weekend as a mark of respect.  What the fuck is wrong with people?


Could be a souvenir plate manufacturer . Takes time to retool


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

magneze said:


> How much were you showing?


Zero


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> Dont assume its most of the country just because the herd management departments of the media do their best to create that impression.
> 
> I think of it as an opportunity to study propaganda of the less subtle variety.


You can see it from the apparent small size of the crowd outside Buckingham palace up thread. Auld man dies in middle of pandemic. Not pretty thirtysomething princess. Not queen mum. So some people on the internet are exercised about it, saying show more respect. It's not thousands of people packing the mall or carpets of flowers. Maybe people will go batshit crazy when the widow windsor dies. But afaics only the usual suspects are particularly worked up about respecting the dead


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2021)

Radio 4 just asked for feedback on whether coverage is about right or ‘OTT’. Clearly had a lot of feedback about the latter.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> How do they know. How are ratings measured these days?
> 
> Digital TV is just simplex (one way) communication isn't it?
> 
> For streaming they'd have server stats but AFAIK there's no way of knowing with over the air broadcasts.


Article on it here.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Same as usual - BARB boxes in 5000 households



I can remember filling in one of those BARB surveys back in the early 80s. I ticked all the highbrow programmes and Open University programmes. Bet they thought I was a right clever cunt.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 10, 2021)

not a trot said:


> I can remember filling in one of those BARB surveys back in the early 80s. I ticked all the highbrow programmes and Open University programmes. Bet they thought I was a right clever cunt.


Always press the button for the eldest child before heading up to the high numbers.


----------



## pesh (Apr 10, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Shamelessly nicked from the 6music complaints thread, but this needs a wider audience



Needed a massive prolonged rewind. Or at least a needle scratch out. 3/10


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

My neighbour who is a bit crazy and confused just told me that Prince Charles had died. I nearly spunked my pants with excitement.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

Except, er, they don't in this case.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 10, 2021)

My complaint to the BBC is in.  Bypassed the standard name & email address only complaints form, fancied having a proper vent and giving their complaints department another to respond to.

YOUR COMPLAINT: 

Title: Fawning sycophants and state instructed grieving 

Dear sir/madam, 

I fear you've catastrophically misjudged the "mood of the nation". A narrow support for the monarchy in recent polls does not translate to the majority of people wailing in the streets for a 99 year old man dying. Even amongst supporters of the monarchy I suspect the average response would be "oh dear how sad, hope the Queen is ok. What time is Eastenders on?"

The wall to wall coverage is nauseating, and feels an awful lot like the state using its broadcasting mouthpiece to instruct the peasants to mourn properly. Interrupting CBeebies for pity's sake, think the average 3 year old cares one jot?

24 hours later, having 6 music playing "songs to mourn to"? You are giving no refuge in your broadcasting to those who hold the legitimate position of not wanting to frantically tug a forelock to Our Betters.


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2021)

I had been seriously considering paying for a tv license recently but today has cleared that up for me. I don't do tv apart from on demand on laptop but fucking hell, two minutes of the radio was enough to make a person want to emigrate.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

Simon McCoy got a bit of grief on Twitter for questioning why the same programme was on simultaneously on BBC 1 and 2. But then, he's already given his notice. And has a bit of form at this kind of thing.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My neighbour who is a bit crazy and confused just told me that Prince Charles had died. I nearly spunked my pants with excitement.



Charles is the great hope for the Republic. He must rule for as long as possible. I hope he lives until he's 110.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 10, 2021)

we need more flegs


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Charles is the great hope for the Republic. He must rule for as long as possible. I hope he lives until he's 110.


Charles must never be king. Nor should those further down the line of succession soil the country as their forebears have.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just got an email from Waitrose but they must have got the address wrong as it’s a condolence message for Brenda:
> View attachment 262517


Waitrose will have to order new letterhead and update their carrier bags to reflect the loss of their star customer recipient of free groceries, and who will bear the cost - the Waitrose customer.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Charles is the great hope for the Republic. He must rule for as long as possible. I hope he lives until he's 110.



Fingers crossed we get a William scandal at some point   Chucky, Harry and pizzanonce already unpopular.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Waitrose will have to order new letterhead and update their carrier bags to reflect the loss of their star customer recipient of free groceries, and who will bear the cost - the Waitrose customer.



They will be split on who to feature in the new version, the disagreement will turn ugly and we'll end up with two factions and a civil war, the war of the Waitroses.


----------



## elbows (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Fingers crossed we get a William scandal at some point   Chucky, Harry and pizzanonce already unpopular.



This should have been a scandal:



> "I bet everyone's like 'I've got coronavirus, I'm dying', and you're like 'no, you've just got a cough'," Prince William said.
> 
> "Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment? Is it being a little bit hyped up do you think in the media?
> 
> "By the way, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are spreading coronavirus, Sorry. We're keeping an eye on that, so do tell us if we need to stop," he joked.











						Prince William caught Covid-19 just after joking about spreading virus in Dublin
					

PRINCE WILLIAM has revealed that he was diagnosed with Covid-19 back in April, but didn't tell th...




					www.irishpost.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 10, 2021)

A nation mourns.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Charles must never be king. Nor should those further down the line of succession soil the country as their forebears have.



I agree but chucky will sadly takeover when she finally pops it. But hopefully that might start to make some of the royalists question their belief in the system for a change. (Although we will have to put up with more bbc bollocks at first after she dies.)


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

For a brief period Man City were losing and Phil had just kicked the bucket. Was shaping up to be a mega weekend.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I agree but chucky will sadly takeover when she finally pops it. But hopefully that might start to make some of the royalists question their belief in the system for a change. (Although we will have to put up with more bbc bollocks at first after she dies.)



It's more pragmatic this way. A long Charles reign will mean that the whole system is associated with him, the word monarchy will cast his image in the mind's eye. It could be fatal for the future of the Royal Family. No-one likes him.

It's a genuine shot at getting rid of the whole lot of these dicksplashes.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Favelado said:


> It's more pragmatic this way. A long Charles reign will mean that the whole system is associated with him, the word monarchy will cast his image in the mind's eye. It could be fatal for the future of the Royal Family. No-one likes him.
> 
> It's a genuine shot at getting rid of the whole lot of these dicksplashes.


For many people for many many years the current queen, the widow windsor, will be the epitome of monarchy. Then people will look forward to william or william's children. Just take them all to a cellar now and have done with it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 10, 2021)

Blimey, Castlemorton was almost 30 years ago, now that makes me feel old.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2021)

I bet Brenda's laughing her tits off at dodging the bullet on the stamp for his 100th birthday message. I wouldn't  be surprised if she had a little flutter on it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2021)

Someone has posted a video on the Maidenhead Memories Facebook group entitled "Windsor the Day after HRH Prince Philip's death"

It's essentially them walking up the main street in Windsor avoiding tourists.... which is like any Saturday in Windsor


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I bet Brenda's laughing her tits off at dodging the bullet on the stamp for his 100th birthday message. I wouldn't  be surprised if she had a little flutter on it.


I hear that a royal pillow has been destroyed


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 10, 2021)

The BBC seem to be doubling down on their news pages, there seems to be more Philip stories now than yesterday. 
There are pictures of the front of Buckingham Palace, but they are all close shots and no crowd shots, it would be interesting to see the number of people actually there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The BBC seem to be doubling down on their news pages, there seems to be more Philip stories now than yesterday.
> There are pictures of the front of Buckingham Palace, but they are all close shots and no crowd shots, it would be interesting to see the number of people actually there.


75 photographers and camera crews enlisting passers-by to pretend to be mourners


----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2021)

I think the print media have also overdone it, all the front pages today. 

Not saying it shouldn't have been mentioned but the BBC overdid it.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Wonder how many places will change their names to honour the putrescent prince


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

Two minutes silence before the footy. Two minutes. When everybody else gets one. Fucking absurd.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2021)

Time online comments are in the main pisstaking. My fave

ROBERT SEGAL
57M AGO

Prince Andrew, as dedicated as his father, should be named the next Duke of Edinburgh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Wonder how many places will change their names to honour the putrescent prince


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 10, 2021)

it is safe to stay watching the telly again


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 262642



Fucking wish people would stop comparing the Royals to lizards. Reptiles are gorgeous, intelligent, captivating creatures and have very little in common with the Royal parasites.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Fucking wish people would stop comparing the Royals to lizards. Reptiles are gorgeous, intelligent, captivating creatures and have very little in common with the Royal parasites.


Not these ones


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 10, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> The BBC seem to be doubling down on their news pages, there seems to be more Philip stories now than yesterday.
> There are pictures of the front of Buckingham Palace, but they are all close shots and no crowd shots, it would be interesting to see the number of people actually there.


It's not super full at the moment. There is a short queue of people being let in gradually to leave flowers, and a larger group of people walking past and watching them. St James's Park and the surrounding areas are just as full if not fuller - quite a lot of people go out for walks and cycling in the area on the weekends, it looks like generally people who were in the area wandering past.

There is a whole row of tv crews of course.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Charles is the great hope for the Republic. He must rule for as long as possible. I hope he lives until he's 110.


I'm no expert, but I'd say 110 looks a tad optimistic given the state of his 72 yo pinkies.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but I'd say 110 looks a tad optimistic given the state of his 72 yo pinkies.
> 
> View attachment 262649




That reminds me, i must get chipolatas when I go Sainsburys.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> That reminds me, i must get chipolatas when I go Sainsburys.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not super full at the moment. There is a short queue of people being let in gradually to leave flowers, and a larger group of people walking past and watching them. St James's Park and the surrounding areas are just as full if not fuller - quite a lot of people go out for walks and cycling in the area on the weekends, it looks like generally people who were in the area wandering past.
> 
> There is a whole row of tv crews of course.
> 
> View attachment 262643View attachment 262644View attachment 262645View attachment 262646View attachment 262647View attachment 262648



Jesus there's even fewer people there than came for Trump's inauguration.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but I'd say 110 looks a tad optimistic given the state of his 72 yo pinkies.
> 
> View attachment 262649


That's what comes from not squeezing your own toothpaste tube or picking your clothes up off the floor. At least it is clear evidence Camilla is keeping up on the good work as he obviously has no need to exercise either of those hands for knuckle sandwich purposes or otherwise.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I'm no expert, but I'd say 110 looks a tad optimistic given the state of his 72 yo pinkies.
> 
> View attachment 262649


Fuck me, that must be where Andrew's sweat is hiding.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 10, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Where are those fucking water cannon?


The water cannons Boris Johnson bought during his time as London mayor, but which were never used as their use on London streets was banned, were subsequently sold at a loss of £300,000.









						Boris Johnson's unused water cannon sold for scrap at £300,000 loss
					

London mayor Sadiq Khan fails to find buyer for crowd-control vehicles after lengthy search




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> it is safe to stay watching the telly again


Just don't turn it on


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2021)

This just in from my 13 year old daughter, who has ambitions to be a shitposter by the looks of it.


----------



## A380 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Smangus (Apr 10, 2021)

Ok, so how long after the funeral do you think is appropriate before I phone Liz up and ask her about the royal consert vacancy?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Ok, so how long after the funeral do you think is appropriate before I phone Liz up and ask her about the royal consert vacancy?



Are you in London? If you up the age to max on Tinder you can match with her if she's up for it.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

One thing I don't understand: if he fucked the Queen, to paraphrase the Inbetweeners, why wasn't he King Philip? Why was he a Prince and a Duke? Makes no sense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> One thing I don't understand: if he fucked the Queen, to paraphrase the Inbetweeners, why wasn't he King Philip? Why was he a Prince and a Duke? Makes no sense.


That’s not how it works


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> One thing I don't understand: if he fucked the Queen, to paraphrase the Inbetweeners, why wasn't he King Philip? Why was he a Prince and a Duke? Makes no sense.



Magic vagina naming conventions and sexism.

Kings are assumed to overwrite Queens and he didn't emerge from the right womb to be a King.


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> One thing I don't understand: if he fucked the Queen, to paraphrase the Inbetweeners, why wasn't he King Philip? Why was he a Prince and a Duke? Makes no sense.


Think it's this kind of thing Morganatic marriage - Wikipedia.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)

The mawkish mourners have gathered outside buckingham palace. Funny though how these mourners are not being wrestled to the ground by Met cops in riot gear.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 262663
> 
> The mawkish mourners have gathered outside buckingham palace. Funny though how these mourners are not being wrestled to the ground by Met cops in riot gear.


daft fuckers


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

Celtic fans let off fireworks during minute's silence









						Celtic Fans Let Off Fireworks During Minute's Silence For Prince Philip
					

The Duke of Edinburgh passed away peacefully at the age of 99 on Friday morning




					www.sportbible.com


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Fucking wish people would stop comparing the Royals to lizards. Reptiles are gorgeous, intelligent, captivating creatures and have very little in common with the Royal parasites.


These kinds of lizards too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2021)

8 days is national morning. Oh fuck off!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 8 days is national morning. Oh fuck off!!


Who says?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Who says?


everyone. everyone is telling them to fuck off.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 8 days is national morning. Oh fuck off!!


Do I get 8 days off work then?


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

At least that doesn't mean 8 days of bullshit TV and radio, they seem to have reverted to mostly normal programming now.


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 8 days is national morning. Oh fuck off!!


I don't even know what this means. Anyone?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't even know what this means. Anyone?


Nope me neither.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't even know what this means. Anyone?



sad songs on the radio it appears


Fucking Coldplay

*shakes fist at sky


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 10, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> These kinds of lizards too?




Yes. 

Even the one that did this to me.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 10, 2021)

Saw the report about the funeral arrangements and my mind went to this...


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't even know what this means. Anyone?



It means we have to stand erect and listen to the National Anthem on loop for 8 days without breaks for food or the loo or sleep


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 10, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Brexit taxes, fortunately, makes this unaffordable for me
> 
> View attachment 262598
> 
> View attachment 262597


I see their game there. With a few minor modifications, they can also sell that same bear as a Kronstadt Memorial bear, so as to cash in on that lucrative anarchist tat market.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2021)

A cursory glance at Google seems to indicate it's to do with flags and writing paper and clothing


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> At least that doesn't mean 8 days of bullshit TV and radio, they seem to have reverted to mostly normal programming now.


yeh because they've had to draft in extra people to deal with the complaints about yesterday and lickspittles or not they don't want to have to have to deal with an avalanche of wrathful violence over this


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A cursory glance at Google seems to indicate it's to do with flags and writing paper and clothing


Yeah, I was being lazy. According to the Torygraph:

'Britain has entered eight days of mourning for the Duke of Edinburgh during which flags will be flown at half mast, TV presenters will wear black and Parliament will pass no new laws.

Between now and Prince Philip's funeral, the Queen will not carry out any duties either in public or in private, and any new laws requiring Royal Assent will not be sent to her for approval.'

So basically for your average punter 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> clothing



SO will there be public shaming on facebook of anyone not wearing black for the next 8 days?  (Poppy style)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yeah, I was being lazy. According to the Torygraph:
> 
> 'Britain has entered eight days of mourning for the Duke of Edinburgh during which flags will be flown at half mast, TV presenters will wear black and Parliament will pass no new laws.
> 
> ...


hasn't the queen basically given up carrying out duties apart from languidly giving the royal assent now and again anyway?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yeah, I was being lazy. According to the Torygraph:
> 
> 'Britain has entered eight days of mourning for the Duke of Edinburgh during which flags will be flown at half mast, TV presenters will wear black and Parliament will pass no new laws.
> 
> ...


She has to officially mourn for 30 days before going back on the hand shaking circuit.


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> She has to officially mourn for 30 days before going back on the hand shaking circuit.


Yeah but for the person on the Clapham omnibus, whatevs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> SO will there be public shaming on facebook of anyone not wearing black for the next 8 days?  (Poppy style)


yes. yes there will be. the slightest hint of anything lighter than fuligin being worn will result in public humiliation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> She has to officially mourn for 30 days before going back on the hand shaking circuit.


at her age she's likely on the shaking hand circuit


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. yes there will be. the slightest hint of anything lighter than fuligin being worn will result in public humiliation.


I generally wear black. I hope no-one gets the wrong idea.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I generally wear black. I hope no-one gets the wrong idea.


oh no, not people out on the street. just celebs and newsreaders and the like.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> oh no, not people out on the street. just celebs and newsreaders and the like.



I already saw a headline about "outrage" at some bbc breakfast presenter not wearing black. Was an express story though so won't post the link.


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> oh no, not people out on the street. just celebs and newsreaders and the like.


There was a Pride thing at work a couple of years ago and you were meant to wear rainbow colours.   I was in my customary black and I was asked 'why do you hate gay people, Sue, WHY????"




Tbf it was a friend taking the piss but I did wonder if some of the bystanders got that


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> There was a Pride thing at work a couple of years ago and you were meant to wear rainbow colours.   I was in my customary black and I was asked 'why do you hate gay people, Sue, WHY????"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hadn't your friend ever seen what a night rainbow looks like?


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> hadn't your friend ever seen what a night rainbow looks like?


Evidently not. Fool.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 10, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Yes.
> 
> Even the one that did this to me.
> 
> View attachment 262664


Clearly you missed the TV show. They were evil!!!!

Except for the one that went on to being Freddie Kruger.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Evidently not. Fool.


fool them not fool me i hope


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2021)

Moved to Guardian Going Down The Pan thread.


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2021)

Some TV channels are operating as usual - I've had a pleasant afternoon watching Antz on ITV2, and next up is one of the Harry Potter films.  Then I will probably retreat back to Netflix.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 10, 2021)

Zabo said:


> May it please The Citizens to know that the tawdry rag, The Guardian, is inviting readers to send in their tributes and memories on their online form.  No mention of a prize. I would suggest _Peterloo _by Poole and Polyp. The Peterloo Massacre being of the time the rag was formed - as they are proud to boast. Such short memories...
> 
> Have a pleasant weekend.
> 
> ...



TBF, they're also cut down their coverage to a small box on their front page while every other paper barely has any other news


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't even know what this means. Anyone?



Boom times for streaming sites and the government slipping out turds confident the news won't notice


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't even know what this means. Anyone?


8 days till they show the Masterchef final?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't even know what this means. Anyone?


all fun is banned for the next period


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> all fun is banned for the next period



Welcome to lockdown.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Welcome to lockdown.


yeh. but this is for the first week of non-essential shops being open. police spotting people smiling or making frivolous purchases will be issuing penalty fines. hairshirts will be issued to repeat offenders.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)

For anyone interested the Gardeners World that was bumped for the demise of the bubble is on BBC2 tonight.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Apr 10, 2021)

MrSki said:


> 8 days till they show the Masterchef final?


At least the rack of lamb will be cooked by then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

clicker said:


> At least the rack of lamb will be cooked by then.


you'd certainly hope so


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 10, 2021)

I think they've gone back to mostly normal telly as they've realised that the one thing that might finally get the British to properly kick off would be postponing Line of Duty.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I think they've gone back to mostly normal telly as they've realised that the one thing that might finally get the British to properly kick off would be postponing Line of Duty.


I hear rumours that the Masterchef final is on Friday.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 10, 2021)

Epona said:


> Some TV channels are operating as usual - I've had a pleasant afternoon watching Antz on ITV2, and next up is one of the Harry Potter films.  Then I will probably retreat back to Netflix.



Indian Premier League, switched channels to watch the Grand National, wife backed the winner, only because a woman rode it.  Rugby on now, so everything back to normal.


----------



## tim (Apr 10, 2021)

Long Live the Duke of Edinburgh!



Will Prince Edward inherit his father's title and become the next Duke of Edinburgh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

tim said:


> Long Live the Duke of Edinburgh!
> 
> View attachment 262695
> 
> Will Prince Edward inherit his father's title and become the next Duke of Edinburgh?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## N_igma (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## hitmouse (Apr 10, 2021)

Have we had this one yet?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> It means we have to stand erect and listen to the National Anthem on loop for 8 days without breaks for food or the loo or sleep



Blimey! I'll admit to having a semi when I first heard the news but I'm not 18 anymore.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2021)

On the news, on the footie, on the rugby, what's it going to be like when Brenda goes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> On the news, on the footie, on the rugby, what's it going to be like when Brenda goes?


Bloody awful


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm not ashamed to admit that I popped a boner when I heard the old lizard had gone into permanent hibernation.


----------



## cyril_smear (Apr 10, 2021)

Philip Mountbattenburied


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 10, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> He is brown bread
> 
> 100%




So I am taking this as my finest scoop ever. Bang in there, straight with the news. Thank you for your likes etc. Enjoy the next eight days of mourning. I am positively looking forward to it.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 10, 2021)

don’t mourn, organise (a ceremony)!









						Islanders who worship Prince Philip as god will now idolize Prince Charles instead
					

A tribe's deification of the late Duke of Edinburgh has been compared to "cargo cults" resulting from World War II.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Spanner (Apr 10, 2021)

You lot are a bunch of children.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

emanymton said:


> How do you measure success? I think I have been more successful in my life than him as I am less of a loathsome, parasitical cunt.


“I have been more successful in my life than him”

You haven’t. Pick a different argument.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You lot are a bunch of children.


Innocent and without guilt? 

Do you think anyone from the firm reads these posts? 
So who exactly are posters insulting. 
Fucking parasites deserve all they get. Seriously what are you doing here & is it not dangerous for your blood pressure?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “I have been more successful in my life than him”
> 
> You haven’t. Pick a different argument.


Admittedly, thus far I've not been as successful at getting to marry Queen Elizabeth, but I'm hoping that could all change now.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “I have been more successful in my life than him”
> 
> You haven’t. Pick a different argument.



Yer man Philip had everything handed to him on a silver platter, almost literally so. 

Therefore any achievement which someone else has had to work for surpasses anything Philip did. 

Pick a different argument.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully you will be joining him and the rest of Satan's chirpy minions soon.


Is this a death wish?
You’re hoping I’m going to die soon? Right?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is this a death wish?
> You’re hoping I’m going to die soon? Right?


I doubt the poster gives a fuck whether you live or die. Unless you are a ponce on the state?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Yer man Philip had everything handed to him on a silver platter, almost literally so.
> 
> Therefore any achievement which someone else has had to work for surpasses anything Philip did.
> 
> Pick a different argument.


There are some who have more than you and there are others who have less than you. Your “argument” doesn’t make sense. You don’t get to call something an argument just because you say “therefore”.

Otherwise ... Ergo I win


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)

Thusly your point is moot.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I doubt the poster gives a fuck whether you live or die. Unless you are a ponce on the state?


And why would that matter?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> There are some who have more than you and there are others who have less than you. Your “argument” doesn’t make sense. You don’t get to call something an argument just because you say “therefore”.
> 
> Otherwise ... Ergo I win



There are those with more than I do, but that implies I wish to have more than I already do. I do not. I am happy with my current path and those that walk it with me.

Those who's path glitters wiht more gold than I have? Assuming they've earned it through their own efforts then I wish them well. Those who's lives are somewhat less blessed? It's my duty to hold out a hand to help them. 

Ergo....we all win. 


Except for you.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Thusly your point is moot.


“Thusly”. Keeping it real.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2021)

A spanner is a tool that likes winding up nuts


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “Thusly”. Keeping it real.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is this a death wish?
> You’re hoping I’m going to die soon? Right?



That's assault that is.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)

You all saw it.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Innocent and without guilt?
> 
> Do you think anyone from the firm reads these posts?
> So who exactly are posters insulting.
> Fucking parasites deserve all they get. Seriously what are you doing here & is it not dangerous for your blood pressure?



Thanks!

You reminded me to do a BP check. Luckily for me, all good — 123/82 — well within the healthy range.

Not sure I understand your point: are you saying “as long as the person I’m insulting doesn’t see it, it’s alright for me to insult them?”


----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)

Hence 'thusly'.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> There are some who have more than you and there are others who have less than you. Your “argument” doesn’t make sense. You don’t get to call something an argument just because you say “therefore”.
> 
> Otherwise ... Ergo I win


Aye, but there are some who are more dead than me (Prince Philip) and there are others who are less dead than Prince Philip (e.g., me). So it looks like I'm winning here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You reminded me to do a BP check. Luckily for me, all good — 123/82 — well within the healthy range.
> 
> Not sure I understand your point: are you saying “as long as the person I’m insulting doesn’t see it, it’s alright for me to insult them?”


Yes, go here and enjoy:




__





						Queen Elizabeth II - The Royal Forums
					

Queen Elizabeth II - News, information, and pictures about Queen Elizabeth II and the late Duke of Edinburgh.



					www.theroyalforums.com


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Aye, but there are some who are more dead than me (Prince Philip) and there are others who are less dead than Prince Philip (e.g., me). So it looks like I'm winning here.



it’s important that each of us recognises our own privilege


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm afraid that at tea-time I would opt for Phil over Fidel.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> There are those with more than I do, but that implies I wish to have more than I already do. I do not. I am happy with my current path and those that walk it with me.
> 
> Those who's path glitters wiht more gold than I have? Assuming they've earned it through their own efforts then I wish them well. Those who's lives are somewhat less blessed? It's my duty to hold out a hand to help them.
> 
> ...


Oh, jeez. Tony. If you’ve got enough, you don’t need to play cock-wars with some stranger like me.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

I guess if you’re really rich and powerful, you’re not really that fussed about the opinion of the common folk. Being dead probably helps too


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oh, jeez. Tony. If you’ve got enough, you don’t need to play cock-wars with some stranger like me.



If you say so old boy, if you say so.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, go here and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you do a tl;dr?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I guess if you’re really rich and powerful, you’re not really that fussed about the opinion of the common folk. Being dead probably helps too


It matters to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> If you say so old boy, if you say so.


You can’t insult me by trying to make me sound posh, Tone. If anything, it’ll make you like you more!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It matters to his family and loved ones.


Who must know how hated they are by lots of peeps. Fuck off tool.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Who must know how hated they are by lots of peeps. Fuck off tool.


“Fuck off tool” — for daring to suggest his wife of 70+ years would be upset.
Grow up


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Can you do a tl;dr?


I think the most important information is that he's still dead, if that helps?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “Fuck off tool” — for daring to suggest his wife of 70+ years would be upset.
> Grow up


Aye, I imagine Lizzie must be in absolute tears when she when has her daily browse of Urban75. Do you people have no respect?


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “Fuck off tool” — for daring to suggest his wife of 70+ years would be upset.
> Grow up



You do know that she's not a member of these forums, right?  No-one here is upsetting her maj.  Just upsetting you, and we can't quite work out why you here putting yourself through the apparent misery it is bringing you.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Aye, I imagine Lizzie must be in absolute tears when she when has her daily browse of Urban75. Do you people have no respect?


Have you ever lost a loved one?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> You do know that she's not a member of these forums, right?  No-one here is upsetting her maj.  Just upsetting you, and we can't quite work out why you here putting yourself through the apparent misery it is bringing you.


Pathetic. You’re saying if “her maj” was here you obviously wouldn’t act like this. But because she’s not...


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 11, 2021)

You're a funny guy.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Pathetic. You’re saying if “her maj” was here you obviously wouldn’t act like this. But because she’s not...



No that is not what I am saying at all.  I am wondering why you want to censor our forums on the basis that her maj might be upset.  I am sorry if your reading comprehension is suffering due to the tears in your eyes.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner will feel much better after a good old patriotic crywank.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> No that is not what I am saying at all.  I am wondering why you want to censor our forums on the basis that her maj might be upset.  I am sorry if your reading comprehension is suffering due to the tears in your eyes.


Lol, are you saying I can’t read because I’m crying?

Mate. That’s a stretch.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Spanner will feel much better after a good old patriotic crywank.


Projection, Serge, aka Fap Forward


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> you do know that she's not a member of these forums, right?



think she's been banned and returned a couple of times, but don't think she's been back lately


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> No that is not what I am saying at all.  I am wondering why you want to censor our forums on the basis that her maj might be upset.  I am sorry if your reading comprehension is suffering due to the tears in your eyes.


Lol @ your last sentence.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

Oooh I got the same post quoted and replied to twice by the same troll, is there an Urban 75 prize for that?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Have you ever lost a loved one?


I doubt there are many posters on here who have not lost a loved one. Doesn't mean we can't collectively have a laugh when Phil the bubble dies at 99. The Ice Cream man is no more. I have never met him & grieve as much for him and his family as I would for anyone else I have never met.
I am sure dear Brenda has enough support & experience of death not to give that much of a fuck either. He has been at deaths door for a while and finally one of deaths servants bothered to answer.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It matters to his family and loved ones.



have I said otherwise


----------



## Spanner (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I doubt there are many posters on here who have not lost a loved one. Doesn't mean we can't collectively have a laugh when Phil the bubble dies at 99. The Ice Cream man is no more. I have never met him & grieve as much for him and his family as I would for anyone else I have never met.
> I am sure dear Brenda has enough support & experience of death not to give that much of a fuck either. He has been at deaths door for a while and finally one of deaths servants bothered to answer.


So you haven’t then...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Can you do a tl;dr?


OK
Fuck off to this sycophant forum


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think she's been banned and returned a couple of times,



Border Reiver ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Projection, Serge, aka Fap Forward


Ah ok, it’s Ern 
Hi!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So you haven’t then...


Haven't what? Lost a loved one? I have lost one parent, two siblings & a partner. I cared for my brother who died less than a year ago but could still take the piss out of his death. In certain circumstances it is a relief when someone finally dies rather than seeing the day to day suffering of that person. Old bubble ice cream certainly looked like he should have been dead for a while.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's a video clip for the times. Some mad old biffer dressed up in a costume covered in medals he probably bought off eBay making an unintelligible speech and delivering flowers in memory of someone he never knew, all the while being filmed by a crowd on their mobiles.


Yeah, but he didn't start twerking.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Haven't what? Lost a loved one? I have lost one parent, two siblings & a partner. I cared for my brother who died less than a year ago but could still take the piss out of his death. In certain circumstances it is a relief when someone finally dies rather than seeing the day to day suffering of that person. Old bubble ice cream certainly looked like he *had* been dead for a while.


Corrected for you.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's a video clip for the times. Some mad old biffer dressed up in a costume covered in medals he probably bought off eBay making an unintelligible speech and delivering flowers in memory of someone he never knew, all the while being filmed by a crowd on their mobiles.



to the soundtrack of confused laughter


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Article on it here.



that was quite a dull read


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Charles must never be king. Nor should those further down the line of succession soil the country as their forebears have.



what difference would it make, soiling aside?


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> what difference would it make, soiling aside?



Not having a monarchy would make a huge symbolic difference.  I am completely baffled by people who think it is even ok.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> Not having a monarchy would make a huge symbolic difference.  I am completely baffled by people who think it is even ok.



Just the symbolism (and soiling) will be changed?


----------



## extra dry (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oooh I got the same post quoted and replied to twice by the same troll, is there an Urban 75 prize for that?


a doubler, you need to get a small tattoo, of a bridge with two trolls under it, just above your left hip, so I heard


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

I find it hard to give a shit either way.

I’d like the money to be spent on other things, but I don’t see the monarchy going anywhere


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

extra dry said:


> a doubler, you need to get a small tattoo, of a bridge with two trolls under it, just above your left hip, so I heard



No needles!   Is there not a commemorative plate I could have instead?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## extra dry (Apr 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262714


I think Nigel should go on a 5 year pilgrimage to show his love for the guy


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2021)

I would imagine something about this has been posted already, but just in case

Prince Philip dies: Vanuatu tribe who hailed Duke of Edinburgh as a god will mark his death with ritual wailing

See also Prince Philip Movement


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262714



Nigel Farage - what a cunt.  Almost makes me want to give a shit about Harry and Meghan.


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2021)

extra dry said:


> I think Nigel should go on a 5 year pilgrimage to show his love for the guy



Maybe he can fuck off to Vanuatu and join the Kastom people. I'm sure they'll welcome him with open arms...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)

Piers Organ meeting Phil the Greek 

(aka cunt meets cunt)


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 11, 2021)

Spotted this on a radio forum, where they are talking about how the BBC & commercial radio groups, such as Global & Bauer, handled switching all their stations over to a single network feed to break the news.

Global switched their stations to LBC, Bauer not having their own news station handled it as best as they could. 



> Unfortunately It think Bauer made the wrong call on the song out of the bulletin. They could have played loads of other Adele songs but they chose *'Hello from the other side'*. Perhaps I'm being picky but I think that was an error.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is this a death wish?
> You’re hoping I’m going to die soon? Right?



Dunno, are you?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully you will be joining him and the rest of Satan's chirpy minions soon.



Bit out of order.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2021)

It's all kicking off on the local town Fb page


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It's all kicking off on the local town Fb page
> 
> View attachment 262737


Marxists who hate their own country.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I find it hard to give a shit either way.
> 
> I’d like the money to be spent on other things, but I don’t see the monarchy going anywhere


I don't want them to go anywhere


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2021)

Must admit,  I was twittering about Phil's nazi links and patriots were losing their shit .#mybad


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262714


Surely the great British public


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Must admit,  I was twittering about Phil's nazi links and patriots were losing their shit .#mybad


You'll end up giving at least one of them a heart attack or stroke


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2021)

We've got all this shite for another fucking week, haven't we?
How on earth can it take 9 days to arrange a trip round the garden in the back of a Land Rover and then being flung in a vault?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2021)

They'll all be stroking furiously when they see Meghan Markle isn't coming to the funeral


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You lot are a bunch of children.


I'd rather stay a child and keep my self-respect if being an adult means being like you


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd rather stay a child and keep my self-respect if being an adult means being like you


Is that fun-sponge cunt still hanging around?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 11, 2021)

From the Indie, quoted to compare to how this reported by the Mail and elsewhere in the fullness of time:



> The pregnant Meghan Markle has been advised by her doctor not to travel to Prince Philip’s funeral at Windsor Castle next Saturday — but her husband Prince Harry will attend, Buckingham Palace has announced.
> 
> The Duke of Sussex will fly from the couple’s home in California and will be following Covid-19 protocols for the trip, as well as during his visit.
> 
> It is understood that the duchess, who is pregnant with the couple’s second child, had made every effort to join her husband but was not given clearance to travel by her doctor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

S☼I said:


> They'll all be stroking furiously when they see Meghan Markle isn't coming to the funeral


Ooer


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Is that fun-sponge cunt still hanging around?


Yes


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Is that fun-sponge cunt still hanging around?



What, spanner?  They post for an hour every night, I am not sure whether the doctor has suggested that they stop trying to bait us after max of an hour for the sake of their blood pressure, or whether that is the time they are allowed computer access - maybe in prison or some situation where internet access is restricted.

(EDIT: The main reason I don't object to their presence more is because they are clearly on a strict time schedule, it's not like they are here all day.  It's like watching a dog get excited about being let off the lead and romping all over the park for a bit before being taken back home for a nap)


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ergo I win


And theres you accusing others of being children lol


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> How on earth can it take 9 days to arrange a trip round the garden in the back of a Land Rover?


To be honest I once owned a temperamental Land Rover.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You lot are a bunch of children.


I'd say it's more child like to be puzzled at people's contempt for the monarchy and the awful personalities that benefit from that institution. You are clearly not the sharpest tool in the box if you haven't yet figured that one out.

And even to some children the blatant unfairness and injustice  of monarchy and the class system is crystal clear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> What, spanner?  They post for an hour every night, I am not sure whether the doctor has suggested that they stop trying to bait us after max of an hour for the sake of their blood pressure, or whether that is the time they are allowed computer access - maybe in prison or some situation where internet access is restricted.
> 
> (EDIT: The main reason I don't object to their presence more is because they are clearly on a strict time schedule, it's not like they are here all day.  It's like watching a dog get excited about being let off the lead and romping all over the park for a bit before being taken back home for a nap)


If only their human would clear up after them


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2021)

Can we cut the cash we give to these fuckers now that there’s less of them to feed ?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

just saying


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

Can we please just post about this without feeding into any anti-vax shit?  Thanks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> She's heavily pregnant so she doesn't need an excuse. They'll abuse her anyway.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> Can we please just post about this without feeding into any anti-vax shit?  Thanks.



I think we’re managing that well here


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can we cut the cash we give to these fuckers now that there’s less of them to feed ?


Yes, put it through a shredder and then force it down their throats as is done with geese and corn for foie gras. I reckon you'd only need to put a couple of thousand down their necks before the job was done.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 11, 2021)

Times like these are when I'm glad that I don't listen to radio, and super glad that I fucked off broadcast TV for good. One down, just all the other aristo parasites and bougie scum left to go.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Innocent and without guilt?
> 
> Do you think anyone from the firm reads these posts?
> So who exactly are posters insulting.
> Fucking parasites deserve all they get. Seriously what are you doing here & is it not dangerous for your blood pressure?


Pickman's model is Princess Ann, I thought that was a fairly open secret on here?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “I have been more successful in my life than him”
> 
> You haven’t. Pick a different argument.



We've all been more successful than Philip.

Faced adversity, fought and worked hard and against the system that shits on decent people who question said system.

Feel free to remain on the side of the losers, like the royals and their ilk. Those who don't have humanity or community.

But be warned, as a remainer, don't expect an easy ride.


----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2021)

Apparently the coffin will be carried on a Land Rover. So that’s an additional 20 minutes on the event whilst it won’t start.


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can we cut the cash we give to these fuckers now that there’s less of them to feed ?


The way Phil's been looking the last few years, I doubt his food bills can have been that high.

But they will clearly be saving a fortune in blood transfusions from unwary virgins, and it seems fair that at least some of that money should be returned to the public coffers.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


>




Just looking at this image has given me a musty sweet taste in my mouth


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I'd say it's more child like to be puzzled at people's contempt for the monarchy and the awful personalities that benefit from that institution. You are clearly *not the sharpest tool in the box* if you haven't yet figured that one out.
> 
> And even to some children the blatant unfairness and injustice  of monarchy and the class system is crystal clear.


Next you'll be suggesting he has a screw loose...


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Marxists who hate their own country.


Worse than that Crypto-Mac Marxists whose true loyalty is to a foreign Northern power.


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> Can we please just post about this without feeding into any anti-vax shit?  Thanks.


Absolutely not we  need to reflect on the full range of post-Philippian stupidity


----------



## rekil (Apr 11, 2021)

A bit of photoshopping and this could be suitable for an appropriate memorial tshirt/teatowel. #respect


----------



## moochedit (Apr 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Must admit,  I was twittering about Phil's nazi links and patriots were losing their shit .#mybad



Were they being "Snowflakey" about it? The Irony!


----------



## Argonia (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank fuck for Urban. I made the mistake yesterday of looking at a YouTube page of the moment ITV went to the newsroom to announce the kicking of the bucket and I was met with a whole host of God Save the Queeners agonising mawkishly about it. At least here you get sense (apart from Spanner). Wish I'd had Urban when Diana snuffed it.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 11, 2021)

andysays said:


> Maybe he can fuck off to Vanuatu and join the Kastom people. I'm sure they'll welcome him with open arms...







__





						Prince Philip: the unlikely but willing Pacific deity | Prince Philip | The Guardian
					

Cargo-worshipping sect on Tanna in Vanuatu revered Duke of Edinburgh as the pale-skinned son of an ancient spirit




					amp.theguardian.com
				



Its weirdly apt for an island  loving, isolationist


----------



## Gort (Apr 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Thank fuck for Urban. I made the mistake yesterday of looking at a YouTube page of the moment ITV went to the newsroom to announce the kicking of the bucket and I was met with a whole host of God Save the Queeners agonising mawkishly about it. At least here you get sense (apart from Spanner). Wish I'd had Urban when Diana snuffed it.


It's good to have a refuge while the world around you is going la-la about some repellent privileged arsehole who's finally doing some good for the world by feeding the worms.


----------



## JimW (Apr 11, 2021)

Eight days is poor, Confucius prescribed three years for the genuinely filial, seem to recall it involved roughspun clothes for the duration too, which Charles probably does have plenty of.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2021)

Has anyone posted the Australian stand-up comedian yet?



Don't really need to watch the whole thing but the first minute and a half or so is pretty joyful. Also feels quite weird to see people just being at a place? Indoors? In 2021?


----------



## rekil (Apr 11, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Spanner will feel much better after a good old patriotic crywank.


 You'd crywank too if it happened to you. 🎼


----------



## Argonia (Apr 11, 2021)

Fucking hell they're moving footy matches for his stupid funeral









						Fixtures moved for Prince Philip funeral
					

The Premier League, EFL, Premiership Rugby, F1 and British Horseracing change schedules on Saturday to avoid clashing with Prince Philip's funeral.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Has anyone posted the Australian stand-up comedian yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really need to watch the whole thing but the first minute and a half or so is pretty joyful. Also feels quite weird to see people just being at a place? Indoors? In 2021?



properly cheered me up, that has.


----------



## Gort (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Has anyone posted the Australian stand-up comedian yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really need to watch the whole thing but the first minute and a half or so is pretty joyful. Also feels quite weird to see people just being at a place? Indoors? In 2021?



That was great. Just shows you the power of satire.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Has anyone posted the Australian stand-up comedian yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really need to watch the whole thing but the first minute and a half or so is pretty joyful. Also feels quite weird to see people just being at a place? Indoors? In 2021?




I like that he made a Star Wars and a Fallout joke there. Top nerd.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Has anyone posted the Australian stand-up comedian yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really need to watch the whole thing but the first minute and a half or so is pretty joyful. Also feels quite weird to see people just being at a place? Indoors? In 2021?



This is so refreshing to watch right now


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 11, 2021)

The guy on my estate who normally flies a caravan club flag on his flagpole has lowered it and replaced it with a Union Jack which is flying at half mast.


----------



## klang (Apr 11, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The guy on my estate who normally flies a caravan club flag on his flagpole has lowered it and replaced it with a Union Jack which is flying at half mast.


why, did something sad happen?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2021)

I think the media have overplayed their hand on this cavalcade of shite. It’s usually a scramble to get a guardian here on a Saturday ( not me ) but the piles of papers left in the evening is pretty special


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You lot are a bunch of children.


If you don't like it then why do you insist on hanging out here?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> If you don't like it then why do you insist on hanging out here?


When there are so many other places spanner could hang


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Fucking hell they're moving footy matches for his stupid funeral
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the fuck do they need to bury him on a Saturday, can his wife not get a weekday off work?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> When there are so many other places spanner could hang


Too much of a wrench.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 11, 2021)

littleseb said:


> why, did something sad happen?


I did wonder but his caravan is still in the drive so it hasn't been nicked that would probably upset hiim


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 11, 2021)

Just had it pointed out to me that there's one massive, fantastic silver lining to this whole spectacle: the whole "period of national mourning" has proper fucked Johnson's ability to pose looking smug while holding a pint on Monday. He must be fuming about that.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Just had it pointed out to me that there's one massive, fantastic silver lining to this whole spectacle: the whole "period of national mourning" has proper fucked Johnson's ability to pose looking smug while holding a pint on Monday. He must be fuming about that.


The cunt should be in Northern Ireland trying to sort out the shit going on there rather than posing in a pub. Who is the twat going to dress up as when he has his photo call first pint? Which of his 3 photographers will he use? Maybe he should dress as a 99 out of respect?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The cunt should be in Northern Ireland trying to sort out the shit going on there rather than posing in a pub. Who is the twat going to dress up as when he has his photo call first pint? Which of his 3 photographers will he use? Maybe he should dress as a 99 out of respect?


the cunt should be in south georgia in penguins' stomachs or on the beach shat out their arses


----------



## klang (Apr 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Maybe he should dress as a 99 out of respect?


way too heroic imho


----------



## Favelado (Apr 11, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Hate to say it, but you come across like a ‘small’ man, Pickmans. A small, single, childless, sorry little individual. Mature men in relationships don’t generally have time to post on forums dozens of times a day. Are you single, Pickmans?



I'm sorry to correct you but you seem to be looking for me. This description fits me quite well. To clarify it further for you, I've highlighted the jibes that are sort of true in purple, and the ones that are definitely true in red.

I'll argue with you if you're up for it. 

What do you reckon?

I reckon despite everything, I'll still beat you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Just had it pointed out to me that there's one massive, fantastic silver lining to this whole spectacle: the whole "period of national mourning" has proper fucked Johnson's ability to pose looking smug while holding a pint on Monday. He must be fuming about that.


Landlords could sell thousands of drinks to people desiring to throw a pint into Johnson's smug face


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

littleseb said:


> way too heroic imho
> View attachment 262829


More of a Douglas Hurd anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Only 30 allowed at the funeral? Or is it different for them?


Scores of shinners will be attending to water Mountbatten's grave


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 11, 2021)

Wrap it up team, we're pretty much done here.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 11, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Wrap it up team, we're pretty much done here.



Stay tuned folks...... spanner hour arrives soon...


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Stay tuned folks...... *spanner hour* arrives soon...


Is that like Hammer Time...?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Is that like Hammer Time...?



And now I have an earworm.

Ffs.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 11, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> And now I have an earworm.
> 
> Ffs.


Easy to get rid of. Just...

...STOP!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2021)

I miss him


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2021)

Turns out that even after a RF personage dies the world keeps on spinning; who knew?

Lack of grieving RF media saturation/fawning today is totally disrespectful. BBC all cultural marxists, obvs


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Turns out that even after a RF personage dies the world keeps on spinning; who knew?


drink less next time


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I miss him



Don't worry i'm sure Spanner will be back. Must have been his night off!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> And now I have an earworm.
> 
> Ffs.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


>





Fuck off.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 12, 2021)

I can get rid of that.

Come on Barbie, let's go party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Favelado said:


> I can get rid of that.
> 
> Come on Barbie, let's go party.


Star trekkin across the universe


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2021)

Favelado said:


> I can get rid of that.
> 
> Come on Barbie, let's go party.


You monster


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

moochedit said:


> You monster


Just a twist in my sobriety


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Favelado (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Just a twist in my sobriety


 

Do you remember her going on Going Live and she appeared drugged out of her brains, her eyes rolling around and mumbling? I've never found the interview online but I'm sure I remember it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Do you remember her going on Going Live and she appeared drugged out of her brains, her eyes rolling around and mumbling? I've never found the interview online but I'm sure I remember it.


Ho ho


----------



## Favelado (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Ho ho



No I'm serious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Favelado said:


> No I'm serious.


20/1/1990?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can we cut the cash we give to these fuckers now that there’s less of them to feed ?



On another forum I suggested that all UK taxpayers should have the choice to opt out of the portion of tax that supports the monarchy - the reason being so we can see how many people actually support them. The flaming from other posters (incl. a retired UK diplomat who wanted me horse whipped) was mighty indeed 😀


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> When there are so many other places spanner could hang



My spanner hangs on a nail in my shed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm off to the Chinese takeaway in a minute. Surely if I called them slitty-eyed I would be up on a hate crime charge.


Yeah but Phil probably said it in the 1950s before racism was bad, innit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> On another forum I suggested that all UK taxpayers should have the choice to opt out of the portion of tax that supports the monarchy - the reason being so we can see how many people actually support them. The flaming from other posters (incl. a retired UK diplomat who wanted me horse whipped) was mighty indeed 😀


You're perfectly safe, the days when everyone had a horsewhip are long gone


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 12, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> On another forum I suggested that all UK taxpayers should have the choice to opt out of the portion of tax that supports the monarchy - the reason being so we can see how many people actually support them. The flaming from other posters (incl. a retired UK diplomat who wanted me horse whipped) was mighty indeed 😀


The Royal Family apparently cost £1.24 per person per year, add an extra 1p and it would get me a 9 pack of kitkat' from Asda, On balance I personally probably get more value from the kitkats


----------



## maomao (Apr 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The Royal Family apparently cost £1.24 per person per year, add an extra 1p and it would get me a 9 pack of kitkat' from Asda, On balance I personally probably get more value from the kitkats



That's just the civil list. Security and transport costs shitloads more. Plus there's the cost of them occupying national heritage sites that could be making money from tourism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

maomao said:


> That's just the civil list. Security and transport costs shitloads more. Plus there's the cost of them occupying national heritage sites that could be making money from tourism.


Plus we know the queen's hiding tons of antiques


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Plus we know the queen's hiding tons of antiques



And land. Reclaiming the crown estates would represent hundreds of millions in rents etc/year iirc.


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## andysays (Apr 12, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I miss him


He was the people's Prince...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 12, 2021)

National Rail Enquiries being appropriately somber. Good show, wouldn't want the usual party atmosphere when looking up train times.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> National Rail Enquiries being appropriately somber. Good show, wouldn't want the usual party atmosphere when looking up train times.




Greyscaled?

The hell is greyscaled? Some kind of elderly lizard app?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Greyscaled?
> 
> The hell is greyscaled? Some kind of elderly lizard app?


it's basically had the colour removed from it so it appears in shades of grey

e2a: it's still in colour for me anyway


----------



## andysays (Apr 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Greyscaled?
> 
> The hell is greyscaled? Some kind of elderly lizard app?


I've never heard of that, but it certainly sounds appropriate.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> On another forum I suggested that all UK taxpayers should have the choice to opt out of the portion of tax that supports the monarchy - the reason being so we can see how many people actually support them. The flaming from other posters (incl. a retired UK diplomat who wanted me horse whipped) was mighty indeed 😀



i once (somewhere else) suggested that as a public sector monopoly full of restrictive practices, surely the whole thing should be privatised.  i suggested a model along the lines of the railways - 'british palaces' (which would have to retain a substantial state share to stop the new owner moving palaces abroad), a horse and carriage leasing company, then 5 year franchises for the actual monarchy, so as to get more coronations.

shall we say the response was mixed...


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2021)

It seems to actually be back to normal now, I guess the _feedback_ was pretty unequivocal.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2021)

RIP to the unusable National Rail colour scheme, goodnight sweet prince, you will be forever in our hearts.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 12, 2021)

I can see why they would move that matches to allow people to see the funeral. But I really don't get why people who don't know him would be that interested. For many it's not going to be concern for a fellow human being as I image the Venn Diagram of Prince Philip Mourners* and selfish Right Wing views when it comes to your fellow humans are pretty much a bulleye. 

To my mind it's living vicariously through some bloke they had know idea what he was like in private, or public as he wasn't in the news much, and didn't seem to do much apart from being married to the Queen and made racist / top bantz comments**, those people are really just a little sad. 
Perhaps someone who does, could explain why I'm wrong?

I'm trying to think someone famous I'd be upset by their passing and I guess David Attenborough, but I'm not going to that upset more than, it's rather sad, as he actually has made a massive contribution to the nation and seems passionate and genuine. But in private he could be a complete nightmare, very few people will know.   

*Not his close family and friends
** Delete as applicable


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I'm trying to think someone famous I'd be upset by their passing and I guess David Attenborough, but I'm not going to that upset more than, it's rather sad, as he actually has made a massive contribution to the nation and seems passionate and genuine. But in private he could be a complete nightmare, very few people will know.



He probably has more in common with Philip than you might expect. And I hate him for it.



> "What are all these famines in Ethiopia? What are they about?" he said. "They're about too many people for too little land. That's what it's about. And we are blinding ourselves. We say, get the United Nations to send them bags of flour. That's barmy."





> One area of concern, he said, was about the right to have children. "To start with, it is the individual's great privilege to have children. And who am I to say that you shan't have children? That's one thing," he said. "And the last sensitivity – and the most tricky of all – is the fact, when you talk about world population, the areas we're talking about are Africa and Asia, you know."











						David Attenborough: trying to tackle famine with bags of flour is 'barmy'
					

BBC presenter links famine to overpopulation and warns if we do not curb growth the natural world will




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2021)

Phil's grandfather assassinated, his dad condemned to death - in Greece that is.









						He was never really 'Phil the Greek'
					

An aggrieved monkey caused the young Prince to be exiled from his homeland




					unherd.com
				




Once he got his feet under the table with Liz 2, he must have dug in his heels pretty hard. An amazing story of aristocratic military incompetence, utter catastrophe, and the deaths of thousands. "No way am I going back there", he must have thought.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Phil's grandfather assassinated, his dad condemned to death - in Greece that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way are we having him back, thought the greeks


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2021)

More signs that Attenborough was cut from the same cloth, shared many of the same attitudes:









						Duke was 'admirable man' in his conservation work, says David Attenborough | ITV News
					

Prince Philip was "an admirable man" who was "vigorous" in his conservation work, his friend Sir David Attenborough has told ITV News. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com
				






> “One of the reasons people liked big game hunting was because it was the wild. They are expert trackers," Sir David said.
> 
> "They understood about animal behaviour and they took a realistic view about what the natural world was like in terms of life, death and animals hunting each other. Human beings were animals and were also hunting.”





> Sir David said: “I found him an admirable man. He was a man of action of course and with a distinguished record in the Navy."


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> He probably has more in common with Philip than you might expect. And I hate him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh 🙁

ETA after Elbow's 2nd link Oh FFS, well there you go. Who knows what attitude he has in private.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No way are we having him back, thought the greeks


Saint-Just spoke of kings being driven into the wilderness from whence they came, if memory serves.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> He probably has more in common with Philip than you might expect. And I hate him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's actually a lot of debate and research on the demographic transition, the process of change that brings societies from the point where they have high birth rates and high population growth, to low birth rates and low or negative population growth: and these twats don't seem to want to engage with any of it at all.


----------



## klang (Apr 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it's basically had the colour removed from it so it appears in shades of grey
> 
> e2a: it's still in colour for me anyway
> View attachment 262898


bit too cheerful for my likings


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2021)

Attenborough can't diss a lizard.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2021)

The only famous person’s death I can think of that would make me sad would be Bernard Cribbins ☹️


----------



## Argonia (Apr 12, 2021)

Can't wait for the next ten minutes when parliamentary business will be brown nosing the dead fuck and no other business till 22.00. Going to be riveting viewing.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> RIP to the unusable National Rail colour scheme, goodnight sweet prince, you will be forever in our hearts.



Don't think he'd have appreciated anything off white.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Can't wait for the next ten minutes when parliamentary business will be brown nosing the dead fuck and no other business till 22.00. Going to be riveting viewing.


They'll all be trying to out-toady each other to get the soundbites for the evening news.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> They'll all be trying to out-toady each other to get the soundbites for the evening news.


It'll be the obnoxious, oleaginous, obsequious fucking Olympics.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Marxists who hate their own country.


Harsh


----------



## Argonia (Apr 12, 2021)

Boo hoo Harry Hewitt isn't going to wear military uniform to the funeral it's the end of the fucking world


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Boo hoo Harry Hewitt isn't going to wear military uniform to the funeral it's the end of the fucking world



Many he'll cheer up the former fans by wearing SS threads again


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 12, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> The only famous person’s death I can think of that would make me sad would be Bernard Cribbins ☹



Didn't he croak about 20 years ago?



Edited to add... Sorry, was thinking of Les Dawson.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

Oh ffs. Was meant to be on a workshop on Wednesday for the mental health Act review (deadline for submissions is the 22nd April). Been cancelled due to national period of mourning


----------



## dessiato (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Oh ffs. Was meant to be on a workshop on Wednesday for the mental health Act review (deadline for submissions is the 22nd April). Been cancelled due to national period of mourning View attachment 262941


That's got to be frustrating. Why do they do this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

dessiato said:


> That's got to be frustrating. Why do they do this?


because they're cunts

next


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Many he'll cheer up the former fans by wearing SS threads again


to be fair it was the afrika korps with a swastika armband


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Oh ffs. Was meant to be on a workshop on Wednesday for the mental health Act review (deadline for submissions is the 22nd April). Been cancelled due to national period of mourning View attachment 262941


Astonishing.  As well as being fucking stupid, it seems entirely random.  It's basically everybody go to fucking work but we'll pull some useful events.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

They better not make us observe any silences on Friday (at work)


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They better not make us observe any silences on Friday (at work)


Presumably it would be Saturday (day of funeral)?  Anyway if we get 'given the opportunity to join a 2 min silence' I'll be asking if celebrating the Duke of Racism's life is in line with our equality and diversity policies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Presumably it would be Saturday (day of funeral)?


Which is why they’ll want to do it on the Friday as not many people will be in on the Saturday


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 12, 2021)

Crikey.

I was thinking Old Pip had resurrected or something ... the way this thread is "keeping on going".

😁


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which is why they’ll want to do it on the Friday as not many people will be in on the Saturday


Maybe. Anyway, in a sane world employers would keep well away from promoting anything to do with a buffoonish racist. But we ain't so it'll be competitive flag shagging all the way. Sir Keith will probably throw himself into the grave.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Maybe. Anyway, in a sane world employers would keep well away from promoting anything to do with a buffoonish racist. But we ain't so it'll be competitive flag shagging all the way. Sir Keith will probably throw himself into the grave.


I work for local government so am expecting the works


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Presumably it would be Saturday (day of funeral)?  Anyway if we get 'given the opportunity to join a 2 min silence' I'll be asking if celebrating the Duke of Racism's life is in line with our equality and diversity policies.


40%+ of the population are working from home at the moment, (95%+) where I am so I'm not sure how a 2 minute silence might actually work. During the last company ethics presentation I went and had a 20 min kip so seriously doubt they would know whether I'm being silent for 2 mins


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> 40%+ of the population are working from home at the moment, (95%+) where I am so I'm not sure how a 2 minute silence might actually work. During the last company ethics presentation I went and had a 20 min kip so seriously doubt they would know whether I'm being silent for 2 mins


Some of us have been going to work throughout though


----------



## not a trot (Apr 12, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> The only famous person’s death I can think of that would make me sad would be Bernard Cribbins ☹



When Bernard goes, the Wombles go too.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I work for local government so am expecting the works



has your library put up a Union Flag yet? (If so they better lower it before anyone complains)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> has your library put up a Union Flag yet? (If so they better lower it before anyone complains)


No, thank fuck, but City Hall has lowered theirs


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

You’ll have one soon.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> has your library put up a Union Flag yet? (If so they better lower it before anyone complains)


I went to my local library & it had a half Jack. Don't remember ever seeing a flag before.

Still this seems a good idea.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> 40%+ of the population are working from home at the moment, (95%+) where I am so I'm not sure how a 2 minute silence might actually work. During the last company ethics presentation I went and had a 20 min kip so seriously doubt they would know whether I'm being silent for 2 mins


We could have 2 minute Zoom silences. 

Thank God the shops are now open, so we can be seen enjoying the funeral on Saturday afternoon sobbing in the John Lewis TV department.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 12, 2021)

IKEA had both the Swedish and UJ at half mast today which felt totally irrelevant.

I am fairly certain my work would have had a flag at half mast today but I didn’t actually look while driving in, maybe I will look tomorrow


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> You’ll have one soon.


Nah


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah



they’ll have you saluting it every time you walk in or out of the building. ‘God save the queen’ with every book you sign out


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> they’ll have you saluting it every time you walk in or out of the building. ‘God save the queen’ with every book you sign out


No one would stand for that


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No one would stand for that


Well you could always sit down and pretend you are having a piss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well you could always sit down and pretend you are having a piss.


This isn’t the insult you think it is, you petty little twat


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No one would stand for that



you don’t want to be first one sitting down


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> This isn’t the insult you think it is, you petty little twat


It wasn't meant as an insult, just a joke but if you want to take it that way then fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> It wasn't meant as an insult, just a joke but if you want to take it that way then fine.


It’s the second time you’ve mentioned it in 24 hours 
But weird being obsessed with other people’s toilet habits, you perv


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s the second time you’ve mentioned it in 24 hours
> But weird being obsessed with other people’s toilet habits, you perv


I am not. You are the one who started a thread about sitting down to have a piss. I seem to remember you thought everyone should sit down for a piss? Does that not seem to be obsessed with other peoples' toilet habits?

 I don't give a shit or a piss how others discharge things from their own bodies. It is a personal thing and as I won't be shaking hands with anyone soon I am really not bothered as long as they don't smell of shite from 2 meters away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I am not. You are the one who started a thread about sitting down to have a piss. I seem to remember you thought everyone should sit down for a piss? Does that not seem to be obsessed with other peoples' toilet habits?
> 
> I don't give a shit or a piss how others discharge things from their own bodies. It is a personal thing and as I won't be shaking hands with anyone soon I am really not bothered as long as they don't smell of shite from 2 meters away.


It’s cross thread stuff and it’s not acceptable


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s cross thread stuff and it’s not acceptable


FFS sit down & give it a rest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> FFS sit down & give it a rest.


Grow up, thick lad


----------



## pogofish (Apr 12, 2021)

chilango said:


> A refugee and the inspiration for Greenpeace apparently.



Philip was never a refugee. At very most he might have been a displaced person but by dint of his being a non-Roman Catholic descendant of Princess Sophia of Hanover - the queen England and Ireland never had, he was fully British from birth, so the naval involvement was a rescue/repatriation.

The legislation that automatically made him English (later British) was part of the constitutional settlement agreed when she accepted the offer of ascension and despite her death, just weeks away from it, remained active until 1948 and Philip was safely married. By the time it was repealed, the numbers of her descendants conferred with Britishness ran into four figures, across many European royal families.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2021)

Coverage didn't go down at all well

A further 233 people complained that BBC presenters were not wearing sufficiently respectful clothes, with viewers complaining that not all newsreaders were wearing black – an echo of the controversy over the burgundy tie worn by Peter Sissons when he announced the death of the Queen Mother in 2002.

And in a sign that the BBC is destined to be criticised by all sides, 116 people wrote to the corporation over the weekend to complain that it was making it too easy to complain about its coverage

BBC’s Prince Philip coverage breaks UK TV complaints record


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> The Royal Family apparently cost £1.24 per person per year, add an extra 1p and it would get me a 9 pack of kitkat' from Asda, On balance I personally probably get more value from the kitkats



It's a lot more than that when you count in the vast amount of land and property they have exclusive use of. The latest plan is to cut cash funding to Brenda and her little squad of buck-toothed degenerates but let them cream off more income from state-owned land to (more than) make up for it.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

How much do they get from the land? Genuine question I’ve often wondered


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> How much do they get from the land? Genuine question I’ve often wondered



Too much.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

I don’t doubt


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> How much do they get from the land? Genuine question I’ve often wondered


The Crown Estate brings in about £400m a year


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 12, 2021)

cheers 

So what is frank alluding to? The royals will get larger share of the crown estate profits? Or they’ll get more favourable conditions attached with their private duchies? Or get more duchies?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> cheers
> 
> So what is frank alluding to? The royals will get larger share of the crown estate profits? Or they’ll get more favourable conditions attached with their private duchies? Or get more duchies?


I dunno, but their land is ours and would be put to better use if publicly owned


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2021)

I bet he’s still driving though.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Crown Estate brings in about £400m a year


The Crown Estates don't pay out to the Royal Family, but to the Treasury. They do get money from land that they ought not to, though. The Duchy of Cornwall belongs to Charles and made £22 million in 2019. The Queen has the Duchy of Lancaster, which brings in a similar amount.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

my quick Googling tells me that the queen gets 15% of the revenue from the crown estates


----------



## Raheem (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> my quick Googling tells me that the queen gets 15% of the revenue from the crown estates


I'm pretty sure that's not right. Maybe the sovereign grant (what the Treasury pays the Queen each year) works out at about 15% of the revenue from the Crown Estates?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok well same result though? Whatever the crown estates makes, the queen gets big wadge of cash worth 15% of crown Estates revenue? And that is worth circa £400m?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

How are our divinely ordained ruling family going to ‘cream off more income’ from land? Change of law/arrangement? The land is becoming more valuable?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

Too soon?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 13, 2021)

Favelado said:


> Do you remember her going on Going Live and she appeared drugged out of her brains, her eyes rolling around and mumbling? I've never found the interview online but I'm sure I remember it.



I remember Martika on Saturday Superstore (or whatever it was at the time) being pretty incomprehensible and smoking a cig before stumbling through “Martika’s Kitchen” (can’t find the clip for that either)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 13, 2021)

My work clearly includes mental people.  It was suggested that if there is an official 2 minute silence, we could have a Teams call so "we can pay our respects together."

I'm not completely sure, but I think I _might_ have outed myself as an anti-monarchist with my response.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 13, 2021)

What time is the national minutes silence on Saturday? Need to have the playlist ready.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> What time is the national minutes silence on Saturday? Need to have the playlist ready.


Just play the list all day long


----------



## bmd (Apr 13, 2021)

Is he still dead?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

He’ll live on in our memories as long we cherish them


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Just play the list all day long



yeah - but im planning a windows open, volume up to 11 mark of respect. Not fair on my neighbours to inflict my sentiments on them beyond the officially sanctioned period.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

What if your neighbours are cunts?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> What if your neighbours are cunts?



whilst insane solo ranting women next door probably wouldnt notice, and i dont care much for the wreckhead family in the next street who regularly amuse themselves with marathon, late night obscenity screaming and glass smashing sessions -  the slovakians on my road are alright (besides leaving hundreds of dog ends on the floor) and both the resident drug dealers always smile and say hello when I pass them.  I dont believe any of them are ardent royalists and i dont want to be responsible for bringing down the neighbourhood.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

Duty and service


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Coverage didn't go down at all well
> 
> A further 233 people complained that BBC presenters were not wearing sufficiently respectful clothes, with viewers complaining that not all newsreaders were wearing black – an echo of the controversy over the burgundy tie worn by Peter Sissons when he announced the death of the Queen Mother in 2002.


I might write in and complain it's disrespectful for them to broadcast in colour, they should go entirely black and white for the duration like Network Rail.


Zapp Brannigan said:


> My work clearly includes mental people.  It was suggested that if there is an official 2 minute silence, we could have a Teams call so "we can pay our respects together."
> 
> I'm not completely sure, but I think I _might_ have outed myself as an anti-monarchist with my response.


Spend the 2 minutes playing DMX in memoriam?


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I might write in and complain it's disrespectful for them to broadcast in colour, they should go entirely black and white for the duration like Network Rail.


I thought they'd get a lot from lefties and wanted to be as offensive as I could so I complained at him getting all this attention when he's not a proper British royal 'just a foreign sperm donor'.


----------



## andysays (Apr 13, 2021)

Is it just me, or is it a bit odd that Prince Harry, who very recently was complaining about the Royal Family being a bunch of racists, is now referring to his recently deceased grandfather as a "legend of banter"?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 13, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is it just me, or is it a bit odd that Prince Harry, who very recently was complaining about the Royal Family being a bunch of racists, is now referring to his recently deceased grandfather as a "legend of banter"?


He probably has to say that - poor bastard'd be crucified by the likes of Daily Wail/Piers Moron for "disrespecting the dead" if he said what he really thought...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 13, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is it just me, or is it a bit odd that Prince Harry, who very recently was complaining about the Royal Family being a bunch of racists, is now referring to his recently deceased grandfather as a "legend of banter"?



Loves a bit of banter does our Harry.


----------



## Sue (Apr 13, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is it just me, or is it a bit odd that Prince Harry, who very recently was complaining about the Royal Family being a bunch of racists, is now referring to his recently deceased grandfather as a "legend of banter"?


Well 'banter' is often a way of excusing sexist/racist/whatever else-ist shit IME so...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is it just me, or is it a bit odd that Prince Harry, who very recently was complaining about the Royal Family being a bunch of racists, is now referring to his recently deceased grandfather as a "legend of banter"?


a legend of banter _could_ mean a legendary banterer. but it could also mean a legendary topic of banter.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2021)

Can anyone spot what's missing from this timeline?


----------



## andysays (Apr 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well 'banter' is often a way of excusing sexist/racist/whatever else-ist shit IME so...


Yeah, that's what I was suggesting. 

But if Harry thinks that Phil, with his public record of racist and sexist statements, is just a legend of banter, clearly he was referring to other, far worse, members of the family a few weeks ago...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 13, 2021)

Close friend , regular visitor and fellow carriage enthusiast penny brabourn is also mourning . Now I don’t give a hot rats egg about this cabal of waster shitbags sex lives but if it had been anyone else who had been putting himself about, this would be part of the death narrative. It’s as if the UK press are not telling the whole story


----------



## extra dry (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> whilst insane solo ranting women next door probably wouldnt notice, and i dont care much for the wreckhead family in the next street who regularly amuse themselves with marathon, late night obscenity screaming and glass smashing sessions -  the slovakians on my road are alright (besides leaving hundreds of dog ends on the floor) and both the resident drug dealers always smile and say hello when I pass them.  I dont believe any of them are ardent royalists and i dont want to be responsible for bringing down the neighbourhood.


Just fly a flag at half mast on one of your Roll Royce's, surly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Just fly a flag at half mast on one of your Roll Royce's, surly?


rolls royce

i went up to alexandra palace when michael portillo had his 40th birthday party there many years ago. there was some fun and games with the police and there must have been some vandalism in the car park because i overheard a man on a payphone (it being the days before mobiles were common) wondering if the aa would have a spare tire for a rolls royce


----------



## A380 (Apr 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 262952


That could only have been better if they were both in a white Fiat Uno.


----------



## A380 (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Crown Estate brings in about £400m a year


They don't get money from the Crown Estate, that goes to HMT. Lots of the crown estate is sea bed so brings in money from offshore gas extraction and wind generation.


----------



## Sue (Apr 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> rolls royce
> 
> *i went up to alexandra palace when michael portillo had his 40th birthday party*i there many years ago. there was some fun and games with the police and there must have been some vandalism in the car park because i overheard a man on a payphone (it being the days before mobiles were common) wondering if the aa would have a spare tire for a rolls royce


You were invited, weren't you...?


----------



## Argonia (Apr 13, 2021)

Love the fact that the stupid coverage garnered the highest number of complaints in TV history. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 13, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Love the fact that the stupid coverage garnered the highest number of complaints in TV history. Absolutely beautiful.


Aye, and six of them were me.   



> The BBC has reportedly received more than 100,000 complaints about its coverage of the death of Prince Philip, a record in British TV history.
> 
> The previous record for complaints was 63,000 for the BBC's screening of Jerry Springer: The Musical in 2005.











						Prince Philip: BBC 'receives record 100,000 complaints' over Duke of Edinburgh coverage
					

The broadcaster set up a dedicated page and received more than 100,000 complaints for its coverage of  Prince Philip's death.




					news.sky.com
				



.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> On another forum I suggested that all UK taxpayers should have the choice to opt out of the portion of tax that supports the monarchy - the reason being so we can see how many people actually support them. The flaming from other posters (incl. a retired UK diplomat who wanted me horse whipped) was mighty indeed 😀


❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> On another forum I suggested that all UK taxpayers should have the choice to opt out of the portion of tax that supports the monarchy - the reason being so we can see how many people actually support them. The flaming from other posters (incl. a retired UK diplomat who wanted me horse whipped) was mighty indeed 😀


reflection suggests that the thing your disputants objected to was more that the more people opt out the greater the burden on those who continue to support the monarchy financially. if you had said, we can all win by impaling the royal family on sharpened flagpoles along the mall as we will all see a diminution in our taxes you'd likely have won them round


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 262952


together forever and never to part


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 262952



🤢 🤮


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> has your library put up a Union Flag yet? (If so they better lower it before anyone complains)





Orang Utan said:


> No, thank fuck, but City Hall has lowered theirs





MadeInBedlam said:


> You’ll have one soon.



When you get it, fly it upside down to really enrage the idiots. I dare you!


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> View attachment 262952


Those 24 years Diana has spent squatting have really paid off.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Aye, and six of them were me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to me it was a test run for the big one. They won’t get any more opportunities unless someone dies unexpectedly now.

I did think cutting into stuff like Radio 1 dance and suspending regular programming across the whole corporation for hours on end was a bit OTT but it was totally unsurprising all the same.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

we should all get our complaints ready to go for the big one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> Those 24 years Diana has spent squatting have really paid off.


yeh but now god's called the bailiffs in


----------



## klang (Apr 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> we should all get our complaints ready to go the big one.


I for one won't be complaining when the Queen snuffs it.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 13, 2021)

littleseb said:


> I for one won't be complaining when the Queen snuffs it.


I hope she doesn't die during Bargain Hunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

moochedit said:


> When you get it, fly it upside down to really enrage the idiots. I dare you!


We don’t even have a pole!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

littleseb said:


> I for one won't be complaining when the Queen snuffs it.


to the bbc you will be. and itv and likely every other media outlet (bar the streaming services)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don’t even have a pole!


a belarusian will do at a pinch


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don’t even have a pole!



I am sure the ministry of flag complience will send you one shortly!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> reflection suggests that the thing your disputants objected to was more that the more people opt out the greater the burden on those who continue to support the monarchy financially. if you had said, we can all win by impaling the royal family on sharpened flagpoles along the mall as we will all see a diminution in our taxes you'd likely have won them round



Not sure about that. The complaints were largely down to my ingratitude for their “selfless dedication to duty” and that even entertaining the idea of a republic should have me stripped of my citizenship and sent somewhere unspecified. At which point in this process I was supposed to receive my horse whipping remained equally vague.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 13, 2021)

That 2% "too little"...holy fuck


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That 2% "too little"...holy fuck



They probably wanted continuous coverage on all channels for 8 days solid   idiots!


----------



## kenny g (Apr 13, 2021)

moochedit said:


> They probably wanted continuous coverage on all channels for 8 days solid   idiots!


All sleep for the 9 days of mourning banned with hourly air raid sirens and gun salutes along with ringing of bells through the night.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 13, 2021)

The 2% are professional mourners for hire who feel they missed out on a big payday.  If only the BBC had laid on a televised procession.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

kenny g said:


> All sleep for the 9 days of mourning banned with hourly air raid sirens and gun salutes along with ringing of bells through the night.


^
And anyone objecting to the above to be shot for treason without trial!


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2021)

I reckon they should have gone in heavy China/North Korea style, dropped a firewall stopping all UK ISPs from connecting to anything other than memorial coverage for the whole 8 days.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> What time is the national minutes silence on Saturday? Need to have the playlist ready.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> What time is the national minutes silence on Saturday? Need to have the playlist ready.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## vanya (Apr 13, 2021)

The public is not as concerned about the duke's demise as royalists might hope.  It will be interesting to see the response when the Queen finally snuffs it.









						The Waning of Official Ideology
					

We all like revelations, but my joining millions of others in the great television turn off  on the evening of Prince Philip's death probabl...




					averypublicsociologist.blogspot.com


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I reckon they should have gone in heavy China/North Korea style, dropped a firewall stopping all UK ISPs from connecting to anything other than memorial coverage for the whole 8 days.



Yes to stop "subversive" talk on sites like this one 

I'm sure Jacob Rees Mogg is preparing the required legislation for "next time" as we speak!


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2021)

moochedit said:


> When you get it, fly it upside down to really enrage the idiots. I dare you!


I'm not sure they'd notice. At least two of the people who have flagpoles in their gardens have flown the Union Flag upside down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I'm not sure they'd notice. At least two of the people who have flagpoles in their gardens have flown the Union Flag upside down.


Well if they're not distressed by the death of prince philip they're distressed because they don't know which way to hang the flag


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I'm not sure they'd notice. At least two of the people who have flagpoles in their gardens have flown the Union Flag upside down.



99% of people wouldn't notice. I do remember an angry email to the company i work for once from a loon because a flag image was upside down on our website. I had to google it to work out what was wrong


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> What time is the national minutes silence on Saturday? Need to have the playlist ready.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2021)

quite amused that elizabeth has caved on sticking out the full 8 days of mourning and gone back to work today 
"he's been dead to me for years" she told reporters


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I hope she doesn't die during Bargain Hunt.



"Oh that's a cracking find by the blues, we've not had a dead queen on here since someone uncovered a soiled box of cruise ship singers in 2004"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 14, 2021)

ska invita said:


> quite amused that elizabeth has caved on sticking out the full 8 days of mourning and gone back to work today
> "he's been dead to me for years" she told reporters



"Work"


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> "Work"


im exaggerating for effect


----------



## bmd (Apr 14, 2021)

dylanredefined check out the flag here. It's at third mast. What is it trying to tell us? Do we need to send help for Brenda?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2021)

bmd said:


> dylanredefined check out the flag here. It's at third mast. What is it trying to tell us? Do we need to send help for Brenda?


There's just another two flags in the wash


----------



## bmd (Apr 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There's just another two flags in the wash



Yes but who put it there on the pole? It's nowhere near half way down! A good third, I'll give you.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 14, 2021)

vanya said:


> The public is not as concerned about the duke's demise as royalists might hope.  It will be interesting to see the response when the Queen finally snuffs it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before reading that article I didn't realise that anyone had suggested buying a new boat to be named HMY Phil The Greek. I'm totally opposed to the idea but have to admit it would be funny if they did but ended up building it in South Korea or even better Europe


----------



## Winot (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Apr 14, 2021)

I came here to post the above 

Not the only gem in this week’s issue, though


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2021)

There's been a sad lack of parody of the reaction we've seen to "old bloke dies". I was hoping the Eye would trample over any "respect for the dead" bollocks.

I also hope Frankie Boyle does the commentary of the funeral.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> I came here to post the above
> 
> Not the only gem in this week’s issue, though
> 
> View attachment 263250


_Historic new photos; _they really are appealing to some sad sacks, aren't they?

_  _


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 15, 2021)

bmd said:


> Yes but who put it there on the pole? It's nowhere near half way down! A good third, I'll give you.


 Its actually not as easy to tell if a flag is at half mast when your putting it up  till you step back from it. You would think they would have a mark or something . Fortunately as I'm only in half a day no ones bothered me about our flag.


----------



## elbows (Apr 15, 2021)

I see the actual number of BBC complaints received was 109,741.









						BBC receives 109,741 complaints over Prince Philip coverage
					

Thousands of viewers contacted the BBC to say they felt the amount of coverage was excessive.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Argonia (Apr 15, 2021)

8 days of feasting and partying going well so far


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> I see the actual number of BBC complaints received was 109,741.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sort of get the feeling the beeb were pretty pleased to receive those complaints.


----------



## elbows (Apr 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I sort of get the feeling the beeb were pretty pleased to receive those complaints.



Well they usually relish any story that allows them to further inflate their sense of self-importance.









						Prince Philip: Coverage of royal death poses quandary for BBC
					

The record number of complaints received highlight the difficulties of reflecting the national mood.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well they usually relish any story that allows them to further inflate their sense of self-importance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're never happier than when they're sounding momentous about themselves


----------



## elbows (Apr 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They're never happier than when they're sounding momentous about themselves



They even do it when they are involved in some scandal, such as when the crimes of Savile and what institutions let him get away with came to light.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 15, 2021)

It's signficant that the overall impact of the first night of the sobfest was a massive overall fall, you could claim that the 60% fall in BBC2 viewers was due to them switching to BBC1 but that fell by 6% even so. Even if every single one (unlikely) of those BBC2 viewers went to BBC1 it still wasn't enough to make up for those viewers (inc the Q's) whose response was Netflix 
We've got something like 4 hrs of this to look forward to on Sat afternoon. I'm hoping for good weather so I can move the cars and jetwash the front drive (in a respectful and sombre way of course) 
Son Q thought he was being clever by volunteering to go into work on the day of the Sussex nuptials but some arsehole brought in a portable TV and put it on the next desk to his.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2021)

Come on Urban; you know what to do...let's make sure we fire off 117 complaints about how it was so easy to for lickspittle dullards to complain about the ease with which folk were able to complain about the death coverage.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 15, 2021)

Poor Gishlaine Maxwell didn't get an invite


----------



## Argonia (Apr 15, 2021)

They've moved the footy from 15.00 kick offs but fortunately the Indian Premier League is playing - Mumbai versus Hyderabad - so that's the day's viewing sorted for me. Apart from ten minutes when I first saw the news of the death I have managed to avoid all coverage of it which I am pretty chuffed about.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 15, 2021)

Argonia said:


> They've moved the footy from 15.00 kick offs but fortunately the Indian Premier League is playing - Punjab versus Chennai - so that's the day's viewing sorted for me. Apart from ten minutes when I first saw the news of the death I have managed to avoid all coverage of it which I am pretty chuffed about.


Is it on telly then? Wouldn't the camera man count as one of the 30?


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Is it on telly then? Wouldn't the camera man count as one of the 30?


this is 2021, they can operate them remotely, it's not like the procession will move very fast


----------



## moochedit (Apr 15, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> this is 2021, they can operate them remotely, it's not like the procession will move very fast


Ok. So what time is safe to turn my telly on then?


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Ok. So what time is safe to turn my telly on then?


Dunno mate, I intend to leave mine off all day just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 15, 2021)

They can't surely put the fucking funeral on BBC One and Two at the same time again can they? And ITV? Hopefully Channel 4 will be safe.


----------



## magneze (Apr 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Is it on telly then? Wouldn't the camera man count as one of the 30?


Edward is livestreaming it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 15, 2021)

Argonia said:


> They can't surely put the fucking funeral on BBC One and Two at the same time again can they? And ITV? Hopefully Channel 4 will be safe.


Four channels and a funeral.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 15, 2021)

magneze said:


> Edward is livestreaming it.



Queenie's got a Go Pro on her crown.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2021)

VIZ








no, its real


----------



## A380 (Apr 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Queenie's got a Go Pro on her crown.


I’d watch that TBF.


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 16, 2021)

this will impress the Clarkson types


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> this will impress the Clarkson types




Hearses for cursed


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> this will impress the Clarkson types



What engine does it have? Is it permanent 4x4? If so, why? Is it ULEZ? So many questions.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> this will impress the Clarkson types



so he was a vehical designer was he?  never knew he was so talented! 

 reminds me of kim jong il inventing the burger....









						Kim Jong Il Invented The Burger
					

by Steven Doyle The birthplace of the modern hamburger has long been contested but one fact remains crystalline clear, we love a good burger. There have been references to the humble origins of the…




					cravedfw.com


----------



## Mattym (Apr 16, 2021)

If it's to be believed, that he designed this contraption, then he's basically spent 16 years preparing for his own funeral and some people are saying what a great service he provided for this country!!!!


----------



## maomao (Apr 16, 2021)

I hope they've checked the thing for bombs. We all know what a nasty old prick he was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I hope they've checked the thing for bombs. We all know what a nasty old prick he was.


I'm sure they have checked it
I'm sure he knew they would
Which is why I'm sure the bomb is in the coffin


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 16, 2021)

Designing his own hearse the selfish sod. That would be a cracker of a project for the D of E candidates.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> View attachment 263504


Together forever and never to part


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)

The artist has done a whole bunch of truly nauseating royal pictures.


----------



## Sue (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I hope they've checked the thing for bombs. We all know what a nasty old prick he was.


Could take out half the royal family so, you know...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I hope they've checked the thing for bombs. We all know what a nasty old prick he was.


It's not the bomb on board; it's the driver he's hired


----------



## maomao (Apr 16, 2021)

I have received a deeply unsatisfactory response from the BBC which neither addresses my specific complaints nor answers my refund for a part license request. I think they didn't even read it.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Could take out half the royal family so, you know...


That could possibly put Meghan's kid as first in line to the throne, the Daily Mail will just love that.


Mattym said:


> If it's to be believed, that he designed this contraption, then he's basically spent 16 years preparing for his own funeral and some people are saying what a great service he provided for this country!!!!


That's not a lot for 16 years work tbh, Crossrail and the Chunnel have been built in less time than that.


----------



## killer b (Apr 16, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The artist has done a whole bunch of truly nauseating royal pictures.


wow really - i've seen that loads this last week and assumed it was satirical


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 16, 2021)

So that Landrover hearse he designed is... a Landrover. With a shelf on the back. What a genius he was.


----------



## A380 (Apr 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> this will impress the Clarkson types



As I said o the other thread, it’s to add three quarters of an hour to the event when it inevitably breaks down.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2021)

The one really good thing about that Land Rover is how much safer we will be with him not being able to drive it.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So that Landrover hearse he designed is... a Landrover. With a shelf on the back. What a genius he was.



That took him 16 years to do.  Still, I'm sure he didn't have much time to spare with all his other vital work of sort of showing up at places and doing a bit of waiving.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I have received a deeply unsatisfactory response from the BBC which neither addresses my specific complaints nor answers my request for a part license request. I think they didn't even read it.



Mine too.  They didn't even deny the "frantic forelock tugging".


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The artist has done a whole bunch of truly nauseating royal pictures.


Are they deliberately/ironically nauseating, do you think, or is the effect unintentional?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 16, 2021)

All the royals in one place. Someone out there has the perfect opportunity surely.

If only.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 16, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So that Landrover hearse he designed is... a Landrover. With a shelf on the back. What a genius he was.


I would expect a smattering of Greek Key on a valance at least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> All the royals in one place. Someone out there has the perfect opportunity surely.
> 
> If only.


remind me, what number are you in the succession to the throne?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)

andysays said:


> Are they deliberately/ironically nauseating, do you think, or is the effect unintentional?


Unintentional.
Wanna see some more?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> wow really - i've seen that loads this last week and assumed it was satirical


I honestly don't think it is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Yossarian (Apr 16, 2021)

They should just bury him in the Land Rover to mislead future archaeologists about how this strange early 21st-century society honoured dead royals.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2021)

andysays said:
			
		

> Are they deliberately/ironically nauseating, do you think, or is the effect unintentional?





Mrs Miggins said:


> Unintentional.
> Wanna see some more?



No more please Mrs M., absolutely *no more!!* 

The existence of the royal family I can just about cope with/force myself to tolerate, but 'art' *that* bad is _many times_ as offensive!


----------



## Espresso (Apr 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> They should just bury him in the Land Rover to mislead future archaeologists about how this strange early 21st-century society honoured dead royals.


They're not burying him tomorrow though. He has to lie in the vault until the Queen dies, and then they get buried together.  
That Land Rover will never be used again. Keep an eye out in Exchange and Mart. Customised Land Rover for sale, one previous owner, three miles on the clock. Genuine mileage. Twenty Five Millionty Gazillion Quid, ono.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> No more please Mrs M., absolutely *no more!!*
> 
> The existence of the royal family I can just about cope with/force myself to tolerate, but 'art' *that* bad is _many times_ as offensive!


...they really are horrific pictures to be sure


----------



## moochedit (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> wow really - i've seen that loads this last week and assumed it was satirical



I've seen of version of that picture on facebook with "this made my heart melt! Together in heavon!" at the top or some bollocks like that and most of the comments were people saying how wonderfull it was  
 A few were making jokes about cars and tunnels and getting replys saying how nasty they were!


----------



## killer b (Apr 16, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> No more please Mrs M., absolutely *no more!!*
> 
> The existence of the royal family I can just about cope with/force myself to tolerate, but 'art' *that* bad is _many times_ as offensive!


I love a bit of royal kitsch, not gonna lie. It's the only thing they're good for.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 16, 2021)

Truth and satire getting blurred again. Six inappropriate ways Britons will be remembering Prince Philip


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> That took him 16 years to do.  Still, I'm sure he didn't have much time to spare with all his other vital work of sort of showing up at places and doing a bit of waiving.


Britannia waives the rules.


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Unintentional.
> Wanna see some more?


I'm quite happy for you to study, interpret and critique his entire oeuvre on our behalf, TBH.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

Got my obligatory mail from the Beeb

:


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

Sorry I don't know why that image is so big or how I can make it smaller.

It is no less dismissive than the responses I have received over the years to other complaints that I have made - the BBC is well versed in the art of giving a virtual 2 finger salute to any complaints.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sorry I don't know why that image is so big or how I can make it smaller.
> 
> It is no less dismissive than the responses I have received over the years to other complaints that I have made - the BBC is well versed in the art of giving a virtual 2 finger salute to any complaints.



It's small enough, can barely read it


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 16, 2021)

I did wonder who was actually going to the effort of bothering to complain about the BBC coverage.  Now I find out it was mostly urbs.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I did wonder who was actually going to the effort of bothering to complain about the BBC coverage.  Now I find out it was mostly urbs.



It was hardly an effort, they put up a special page so we didn't have to type much.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> They should just bury him in the Land Rover to mislead future archaeologists about how this strange early 21st-century society honoured dead royals.


burn it first though and throw in a tesco's bag


----------



## Argonia (Apr 16, 2021)

Coverage on BBC is going to be 6 hours. 6 hours I will be entirely missing. I will complain about it again.









						BBC to show six hours of TV programmes for Prince Philip's funeral after record complaints
					

Coverage of the funeral preparations will begin the day before




					inews.co.uk


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> I love a bit of royal kitsch, not gonna lie. It's the only thing they're good for.



Same.  Let's have some more, Mrs Miggins !


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Apr 16, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> View attachment 263570


these are photoshops of photos aren't they? they aren't even original paintings. slightly disappointed about that - there needs to be an inept paintbrush at work ideally


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> these are photoshops of photos aren't they? they aren't even original paintings. slightly disappointed about that - there needs to be an inept paintbrush at work ideally


No they really are paintings by an artist from Malaysia.


----------



## killer b (Apr 16, 2021)

Not sure I believe that - they look like they've just whacked up the contrast and stuck a photoshop 'brushstrokes' filter on some doctored photos...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Not sure I believe that - they look like they've just whacked up the contrast and stuck a photoshop 'brushstrokes' filter on some doctored photos...


Well maybe. I don't really know. Whatever her process is, they are toe-curlingly awful.


----------



## Mation (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone else looking for Phil Mitchell in this pic?


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2021)

Argonia said:


> They can't surely put the fucking funeral on BBC One and Two at the same time again can they? And ITV? Hopefully Channel 4 will be safe.



I looked at the guide and thankfully day 1 of the snooker WCs is safe on BBC2.


----------



## Mattym (Apr 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> I looked at the guide and thankfully day 1 of the snooker WCs is safe on BBC2.



Yes, there was a comment on one of the WC FB pages stating that you could safely buy tickets for the Sat. afternoon session, because the funeral had been arranged at too short notice to change plans.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 16, 2021)

I take it all back, I want to be an anarchist again Care regulator ‘directed’ to stop publishing inspection reports during mourning for Prince Philip


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 16, 2021)

Is he still dead?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 16, 2021)

Maybe there is a show stopper, like hollywood vikings, maybe the land rover hearse will be set aflame with HRH inside. its what he would have wanted. I know its what I want


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 16, 2021)

How bad will it be when she goes ? I cant be in this country when it happens


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 16, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> How bad will it be when she goes ? I cant be in this country when it happens


It will be hilarious.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 16, 2021)

/ a massive let down.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 16, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I cant be in this country when it happens



don’t give them ideas


----------



## Wilf (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> wow really - i've seen that loads this last week and assumed it was satirical


Me too. Isn't it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> How bad will it be when she goes ? I cant be in this country when it happens



My guess : an absolute _minimum_ of *ten-thousand times* as horrendous!!! 

Most likely, there won't be much of a Covid factor by then ('Her Maj' has surely got at least five years left in her, right?) 

So the crowds that Diana pulled in 1997 will never be able to match Eliz's future funeral throngs.

As crowdpulling performances by corpses go, Queen will qualify for the Pyramid, Lady Di-Di s crowd would only have matched that going to the Other.

But most discerning sorts will head down the all-night banging-party area, or obscure little bands tents areas, according to republican tastes  

None of that Main Stages stuff for us Urban coolsters!


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> don’t give them ideas





William of Walworth said:


> Queen will qualify for the Pyramid,


----------



## moochedit (Apr 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> wow really - i've seen that loads this last week and assumed it was satirical





Wilf said:


> Me too. Isn't it?



This is where I first saw it below. My reaction was to laugh at how ridiculous it was. I don't know what the image creator intended but if it was meant as satire then I don't think everyone gets the joke.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 17, 2021)

A lunatic friend has just sent this. The worst bit is she will have signed, and probably expects me to do the same.  

Petition · Name the next Royal Navy ship after HRH Duke of Edinburgh · Change.org


----------



## Spanner (Apr 17, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> It will be hilarious.


People dying isn’t hilarious


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> People dying isn’t hilarious



Standups in various comedy clubs, and their audiences, may disagree .....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 17, 2021)

But what exactly should such a vessel be called? Philly McPhil Face is a potential contender, but that possibly sounds like a Philadelphia diner on Man vs Food...


----------



## Spanner (Apr 17, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Standups in various comedy clubs, and their audiences, may disagree .....


And?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> People dying isn’t hilarious


It is if they’re slipping on banana skins


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> People dying isn’t hilarious


It is if they're in any way connected to the royal leeches.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> And?


And... you're still a tool.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Apr 17, 2021)

Wouldn't it be fun if William and Harry had a fight during the funeral. I assume they're both trained since they did time in the army. I think my money would be on William starting it, and Harry finishing it.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 17, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> But what exactly should such a vessel be called? Philly McPhil Face is a potential contender, but that possibly sounds like a Philadelphia diner on Man vs Food...



How about Philip McNazi?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




They're a man down because full back Jeffrey Epstein has been sent off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if William and Harry had a fight during the funeral. I assume they're both trained since they did time in the army. I think my money would be on William starting it, and Harry finishing it.


Yeh Harry'd end up knocking William into the grave and dumping a ton of earth on him


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> People dying isn’t hilarious


I can think of one or two deaths that'll raise at least a wry chuckle


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> A lunatic friend has just sent this. The worst bit is she will have signed, and probably expects me to do the same.
> 
> Petition · Name the next Royal Navy ship after HRH Duke of Edinburgh · Change.org


The probability of that actually happening is very high, we already have an aircraft carrier named Prince of Wales.
What happens to the title of Duke of Edinburgh now though? Does someone else get  it? Does it get marked as a spare one in Brenda's spreadsheet until we next have a Queen who needs to give her new hubby a fancy title.
Mrs Q occasionally muses about how she will divide her jewellery amongst our daughters when she is gone(though some of it has been nabbed by them already) Does Brenda have a similar issue with posh titles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> People dying isn’t hilarious


Just as a quick aside some posters may enjoy this song about the death of ian stuart donaldson by the criminally underrated dog on a rope


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



For about 10 seconds I genuinely thought you meant Edward Snowden


----------



## A380 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> View attachment 263520


More of these please, or post the ‘artist’ name, they are awesome!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> More of these please, or post the ‘artist’ name, they are awesome!


In one of his books Sven Hassel observes that artists who paint recruiting posters were third rate hacks. And while I like the picture of Philip and Diana ("together forever") it's not really awesome, at least second rate and in the case of the "three graces" very much third.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2021)

Bet no nurdler ever got him given lb


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> More of these please, or post the ‘artist’ name, they are awesome!


Autumn Ying


----------



## A380 (Apr 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> In one of his books Sven Hassel observes that artists who paint recruiting posters were third rate hacks. And while I like the picture of Philip and Diana ("together forever") it's not really awesome, at least second rate and in the case of the "three graces" very much third.


I’m hoping for more. Edward VIII and Megan would be brilliant.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> What happens to the title of Duke of Edinburgh now though? Does someone else get  it? Does it get marked as a spare one in Brenda's spreadsheet until we next have a Queen who needs to give her new hubby a fancy title.


Apparently Prince Edward will get that title, once The Queen dies. 

It's to do with what the people who decide such things think that us proles will stand for. Like how Camilla always gets called The Duchess of Cornwall, even though she is The Princess of Wales, but the Diana-philes would have vapours if Camilla got called it.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Apparently Prince Edward will get that title, once The Queen dies.
> 
> It's to do with what the people who decide such things think that us proles will stand for. Like how Camilla always gets called The Duchess of Cornwall, even though she is The Princess of Wales, but the Diana-philes would have vapours if Camilla got called it.


The Queen of Hearts eh?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 17, 2021)

Nothing but respect for MY president:


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2021)

That controversial ploy of playing Anne up front on her own in Ancelotti's "Xmas tree"


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## maomao (Apr 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> People dying isn’t hilarious


Neither are you, Chuckles. How about either posting something half interesting or fucking off?


----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2021)

There's a petition afoot to retire the title. it needs 5 (!!! #fascism) patriots to click the link for it go live though. 



Spoiler





link


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)

We just very nearly missed a train because the screen that is supposed to tell you what platform your train is at was instead showing an announcement about a minute's silence for a dead racist


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 17, 2021)

got my crisps, irn bru and cake for an exciting afternoon telly viewing. RIP HRH>


----------



## fuck seals (Apr 17, 2021)

Weapon of choice about 300m from my flat today is Nikon long lens or Heckler & Koch MP5

New photo by Jon Head


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 17, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> We just very nearly missed a train because the screen that is supposed to tell you what platform your train is at was instead showing an announcement about a minute's silence for a dead racist



"You have reached 999 - after the three minutes of silence have concluded, please state your emergency."


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 17, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 263660



Surely that's taking the piss?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 17, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if William and Harry had a fight during the funeral. I assume they're both trained since they did time in the army. I think my money would be on William starting it, and Harry finishing it.


I'm looking forward to the next series of The Windsors.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 17, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if William and Harry had a fight during the funeral. I assume they're both trained since they did time in the army. I think my money would be on William starting it, and Harry finishing it.


Wills could start off with “my dad’s richer than your dad“ & go from there.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2021)

minutes silence sheduled for 3 pm - you know what to do urban -


----------



## Petcha (Apr 17, 2021)

so the nation only has to do one minutes silence, but it's 2 minutes at football matches, last week anyway. twas very weird and seemed to last an eternity as most premier league players are not from these islands.


----------



## maomao (Apr 17, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> minutes silence sheduled for 3 pm - you know what to do urban -



Kids might just hear the chorus and take it at face value. Anything purposefully offensive is probably miserable enough to feel funereal. I'm going with 'walking on sunshine'.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> We just very nearly missed a train because the screen that is supposed to tell you what platform your train is at was instead showing an announcement about a minute's silence for a dead racist


Own fault for going somewhere on such an important and sombre day, why aren't you at home grieving you disrepectful peasant


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 17, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I did wonder who was actually going to the effort of bothering to complain about the BBC coverage.  Now I find out it was mostly urbs.



Well, I put in six complaints, using different e-mail addresses.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 17, 2021)

Just watched David Attinburgh waffle, ponticate and fannel his way through that interview, poor man, get back to the mountain gorrilas and such


----------



## moochedit (Apr 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> you disrepectful peasant


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 17, 2021)

maomao said:


> Kids might just hear the chorus and take it at face value. Anything purposefully offensive is probably miserable enough to feel funereal. I'm going with 'walking on sunshine'.



GSTQ doesn't have a chorus.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 17, 2021)

Protection officer reminds the world of some of more difficult gaffs


----------



## maomao (Apr 17, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> GSTQ doesn't have a chorus.


Ok, the main line that is repeated throughout the song.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2021)

Dont think anyone could hear rotten spitting and snarling "god save the queen" and think he was celebrating the monarchy.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 17, 2021)

Punks were well know for the love of the Royals


----------



## maomao (Apr 17, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Dont think anyone could hear rotten spitting and snarling "god save the queen" and think he was celebrating the monarchy.


Dunno. It all sounds very cartoony now.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 17, 2021)

Still sounds like the 20th century's greatest work of popular art to me.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 17, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Autumn Ying
> View attachment 263654


A blended family.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 17, 2021)

why's the corpse on the back of a jeep? austerity?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2021)

Petcha said:


> why's the corpse on the back of a jeep? austerity?


There was no room in the wheelie bin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 17, 2021)

Petcha said:


> why's the corpse on the back of a jeep? austerity?



It's not a yankie Jeep, it's a British Range Rover.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2021)

_We mean it maaaan
All Crimes must be paid._


----------



## Raheem (Apr 17, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> There was no room in the wheelie bin.


They could have stomped him down with the inside of the kitchen bin, surely?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2021)

At 11 on the dial; fuck you royalists


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2021)

In the end it had to be my CD; couldn't find the single in time!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That could possibly put Meghan's kid as first in line to the throne, the Daily Mail will just love that.
> 
> That's not a lot for 16 years work tbh, Crossrail and the Chunnel have been built in less time than that.


Ah but it was done at cost. God bless his cotton rich socks


----------



## extra dry (Apr 17, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Ah but it was done at cost. God bless his cotton rich socks


I heard the prince kept dropping the spanner and tzking two years to pick it up


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

Some wanker on my estate is playing the last post


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Are they playing the last post? I think the local pub have it on.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 17, 2021)

Mumbai versus Hyderabad shaping up to be quite a good game


----------



## Riklet (Apr 17, 2021)

I was silent for a minute

....Because I was busy cooking and washing up.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Are they playing the last post? I think the local pub have it on.


Nope it's some tosser a couple of streets over by the sound of it, the pub is too far and in the opposite direction


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 17, 2021)

The PA manages to provide the one photograph that will be with us forever more.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 17, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> View attachment 263700


----------



## Argonia (Apr 17, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> How bad will it be when she goes ? I cant be in this country when it happens



Totally understand this. The moment it breaks I'm off to Amsterdam for a bout of magic truffles.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 17, 2021)

Was at pharmacist picking up some stuff earlier.  Very reverent atmosphere there.  Felt slightly bad about disturbing the minute silence for a sec.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 17, 2021)

Is he dead yet


----------



## brogdale (Apr 17, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> Is he dead yet


dead enough for the lid to be nailed down


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 17, 2021)

Here's a question for any cunning linguists on the thread: is it true that Phil was the person largely responsible for promoting the phrase "pull your finger out" beyond the world of the Royal Navy?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Here's a question for any cunning linguists on the thread: is it true that Phil was the person largely responsible for promoting the phrase "pull your finger out" beyond the world of the Royal Navy?


That sounds more likely to be Andrew.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> That sounds more likely to be Andrew.


No that’s ‘stick your finger in’


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No that’s ‘stick your finger in’


Such exquisite imagery.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> stick your finger in





Idris2002 said:


> pull your finger out


In
Out
In
Out
Shake it all about

?


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> stick your finger in





Idris2002 said:


> pull your finger out


In
Out
In
Out
Shake it all about

?


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 17, 2021)

When Liz goes, what we've been through for the last week will be nothing in comparison. There will be the funeral and Charles' succession, and everything from her age, her reign, her marriage, her (recent) bereavement, and &c, will be added to his succession, his chosen regnal name, the coronation, her funeral, the lot. Today really was something of a first rehearsal.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 17, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


>



I note he's wearing a suit and not the Admiral's uniform, I believe Brenda put her foot down and said no uniforms. Says something when someone his age has to be told off by his Mum about what to wear to his Dad's funeral.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I note he's wearing a suit and not the Admiral's uniform, I believe Brenda put her foot down and said no uniforms. Says something when someone his age has to be told off by his Mum about what to wear to his Dad's funeral.


She'd obviously been reading the comments on Twitter, about Prince Paedo wearing the full regalia to the funeral.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 17, 2021)

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 17, 2021)

Espresso said:


> They're not burying him tomorrow though. He has to lie in the vault until the Queen dies, and then they get buried together.



He'll probably only want to go on top as usual...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> When Liz goes, what we've been through for the last week will be nothing in comparison. There will be the funeral and Charles' succession, and everything from her age, her reign, her marriage, her (recent) bereavement, and &c, will be added to his succession, his chosen regnal name, the coronation, her funeral, the lot. Today really was something of a first rehearsal.



and it was over a year from QE II's succession to the coronation...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 17, 2021)

Andrew was def sweating when doing the walk


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 17, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and it was over a year from QE II's succession to the coronation...


Yep. It's going to be a long period of "coverage" if not necessarily news.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 17, 2021)

Did anyone else see in an earlier program the quote apparently from an American "why would anyone build a castle so near an airport?"


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks like we haven't had these yet (cba going through the whole bandwidth thread to check there as well):


----------



## philosophical (Apr 17, 2021)

Will they broadcast the reading of the will?


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 17, 2021)

upload pic


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh yeah, I was also quite amused by this:


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 17, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Apparently Prince Edward will get that title, once The Queen dies.


They don't think these things through do they? "Eddie Edinburgh" - yeah, then he'll be taken seriously at last.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> upload pic



Is that Brian?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Apr 18, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> upload pic


He's got the hands of a Sontaran.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 18, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> upload pic


Last person I knew with sausage fingers was an alcoholic with cirrhosis of the liver. He died within a year


----------



## moochedit (Apr 18, 2021)

So is it safe to turn my telly on now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> So is it safe to turn my telly on now?


Yes, as long as you watch sky arts, eurosports, film four or some of the shopping channels. Otherwise you're gambling with your sight


----------



## moochedit (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes, as long as you watch sky arts, eurosports, film four or some of the shopping channels. Otherwise you're gambling with your sight



To be honest the only programme i'm likely to watch today is Line of Duty.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes, as long as you watch sky arts, eurosports, film four or some of the shopping channels. Otherwise you're gambling with your sight



Film four are doing a countdown of his best films from mid-day I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> To be honest the only programme i'm likely to watch today is Line of Duty.


They've edited in a prince philip reference at the insistence of jed mercurio and adrian dunbar


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Film four are doing a countdown of his best films from mid-day I think.


No, that's movies for men


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No, that's movies for men



Fucking hell I forgot about that channel.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No, that's movies for men


What movies do they broadcast?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 18, 2021)

From Facebook, this seems like the right place to share it


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2021)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> What movies do they broadcast?


Gangs of New Yorkie, Escape from New Yorkie, Synecdoche, New Yorkie... kind of thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> upload pic


What is that likely to be? It looks pretty nasty and painful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> From Facebook, this seems like the right place to share it View attachment 263855


There is no right place to share something like that


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What is that likely to be? It looks pretty nasty and painful.


It's what happens when lizards start to outgrow their suits


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What is that likely to be? It looks pretty nasty and painful.


There are some strange and horrific medical conditions offspring may have to endure when cousins marry.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> Gangs of New Yorkie, Escape from New Yorkie, Synecdoche, New Yorkie... kind of thing.


So nothing worth watching


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 18, 2021)

That’s what happens when you have never done a days work in your life


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2021)

BBC entertainment news!! Great ratings!



Get the impression they are feeling a bit defensive after record complaints etc


----------



## JimW (Apr 18, 2021)

Not a patch on 'enders in its heyday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> Not a patch on 'enders in its heyday.


Yeh but that's what you get when auld writers with their best years far behind them are employed to try to keep the monarchy exciting


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 18, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What is that likely to be? It looks pretty nasty and painful.


He's an Abzorbaloff, from the planet Klom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> BBC entertainment news!! Great ratings!
> 
> View attachment 263883
> 
> Get the impression they are feeling a bit defensive after record complaints etc


By contrast 31.5m watched Diana's funeral, 19m mountbatten's funeral and 15m Churchill's funeral


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> By contrast 31.5m watched Diana's funeral, 19m mountbatten's funeral and 15m Churchill's funeral


Need to adjust for population to really highlight how little the nation now cares.


----------



## JimW (Apr 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Need to adjust for population to really highlight how little the nation now cares.


And shouldn't think tellies were that ubiquitous in Churchill's last days.


----------



## maomao (Apr 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> And shouldn't think tellies were that ubiquitous in Churchill's last days.


84% of the population lived in a home with a TV in 1965 so not far off.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They've edited in a prince philip reference at the insistence of jed mercurio and adrian dunbar


Was he H?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Was he H?


You'll have to wait and see


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Need to adjust for population to really highlight how little the nation now cares.


More people, more people with tellies, fewer people giving a fuck


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 18, 2021)

well at least it was not bad as Diana funeral

on all 5 stations and most of Cable


----------



## JimW (Apr 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> well at least it was not bad as Diana funeral
> 
> on all 5 stations and most of Cable


What's Elton John done for this one? Like A Fart in A Spacesuit?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You'll have to wait and see


So whose taken over as OCG boss now then? My money's on pizzanonce


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> What's Elton John done for this one? Like A Fart in A Spacesuit?


Nothing. Sir Elton has failed in his royal funeral dirge songsmith duties, the blighter


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Nothing. Sir Elton has failed in his royal funeral dirge songsmith duties, the blighter


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 18, 2021)

I didn't watch the funeral show. Did the Queen bring her new boyfriend? Was everyone like, "oooooooooo... Who's THAT!"
And then say things Iike, "That roof Phil fell off that he couldn't physically get to looks a little suspicious right now!"


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 18, 2021)

If the Mail is any guide, and I know, I know, Phil's longtime mistress was there.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2021)

Aren't you glad Match of the Day had slow motion replays of a minute's silence at the beginning of both last week's episode and last night?


----------



## Argonia (Apr 18, 2021)

13 million is a pretty poor showing. Says a lot about the state of the monarchy here now. Pickman's Model is right about Diana's funeral getting a lot more and the World Cup final in 1966 the most with 32.30 million.






						List of most watched television broadcasts in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> By contrast 31.5m watched Diana's funeral, 19m mountbatten's funeral and 15m Churchill's funeral


Didn't watch any of them either, at least I don't think I watched Churchill's but I was only 7 at the time


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2021)

Argonia said:


> 13 million is a pretty poor showing.



Did it beat the Markle-Hewitt interview, or Andy's car crash with Emily Maitlis?


----------



## hippogriff (Apr 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> Did it beat the Markle-Hewitt interview, or Andy's car crash with Emily Maitlis?


peak *audience* of 12.4 million *viewers* tuned in to watch Harry and *Meghan's* bombshell *interview* with *Oprah* Winfrey, ITV have confirmed


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> What's Elton John done for this one? Like A Fart in A Spacesuit?


Bantermaaan 🎼


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 18, 2021)

Well that was fast...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Well that was fast...
> 
> View attachment 263918


Proof if it were needed of how things have accelerated


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2021)

Goes down in my estimation.


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Goes down in my estimation.
> 
> View attachment 263932



Wasn't that after he was portrayed by Charles Dance though?  

Killing him off generally ruins anything - just look at GoT, which was half the show once Tywin had died.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Goes down in my estimation.
> 
> View attachment 263932


Just found out my Great Uncle Douglas was Mountbatten’s aid-de-camp in his exploits in India and Burma. He thought he was a cunt.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Scores of shinners will be attending to water Mountbatten's grave



Funny you should say that

Sinn Féin president apologises for murder of Lord Mountbatten

“I have an absolute responsibility to make sure that no family faces that again and I am happy to reiterate that on the weekend that your Queen buried her beloved husband.” 

ETA: D'oh, beaten to it (didn't check latest posts)


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Goes down in my estimation.
> 
> View attachment 263932



Has to keep the Unionists and occasional royal lovers placated in a new, inclusive united Ireland.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> By contrast 31.5m watched Diana's funeral, 19m mountbatten's funeral and 15m Churchill's funeral





Badgers said:


> Need to adjust for population to really highlight how little the nation now cares.





JimW said:


> And shouldn't think tellies were that ubiquitous in Churchill's last days.



To the extent that my sister (1965** : eight) was invited round to our neighbours to watch Winston's funeral.
(Very very few televisions then, my parents didn't get one until 1967 or 1968. So no 1966 World Cup for us either .... yes, I know!   ).

**Happily, I was two or three, so I can't remember being spared from being invited round!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Has to keep the Unionists and occasional royal lovers placated in a new, inclusive united Ireland.


Yeah, but...


----------



## Argonia (Apr 19, 2021)

stavros said:


> Did it beat the Markle-Hewitt interview, or Andy's car crash with Emily Maitlis?



1.7 million for the Andrew/Maitlis. Which was a Newsnight record apparently.









						Newsnight achieves record viewing figures for Prince Andrew interview
					

BBC Newsnight has achieved its biggest audience since the programme’s inception 40 years ago as almost 2 million people tuned in to see Emily Maitlis interview the Duke of York. The hour-long…




					royalcentral.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2021)

My workplace apparently suspended all its social media posts on Saturday, "as a mark of respect".


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> My workplace apparently suspended all its social media posts on Saturday, "as a mark of respect".


When you say "as a mark of respect", do you mean to prevent people posting derogatory comments about the cunt?


----------



## Looby (Apr 20, 2021)

JFC!


----------



## clicker (Apr 20, 2021)

Still rocking the Paddington Bear look.


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> When you say "as a mark of respect", do you mean to prevent people posting derogatory comments about the cunt?



I doubt there's much risk of that, given I've not heard a bad word said about the bloke since he died, other than on here.

If I'm being generous I suspect our Comms team wanted the weekend off. Next time I'm invited to a meeting I don't want to go to I'll use the same excuse; "delayed onset royal mourning".


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> I doubt there's much risk of that, given I've not heard a bad word said about the bloke since he died, other than on here.



There were glimpses from a different, disgusting angle.



> The Sunday Times has apologised after it printed a front-page story that appeared to make light of Prince Philip’s racist comments about Chinese people, amid growing concern about anti-Asian attitudes in society.
> 
> The newspaper sent Christina Lamb, its chief foreign correspondent, to file a dispatch from the Duke of Edinburgh’s funeral at Windsor on Saturday. In her article she wrote: “Prince Philip was the longest-serving royal consort in British history – an often crotchety figure, offending people with gaffes about slitty eyes, even if secretly we rather enjoyed them.”











						Sunday Times apologises for appearing to trivialise Prince Philip racism
					

Front-page story referred to duke’s racist ‘gaffes’ and suggested ‘secretly we rather enjoyed them’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2021)

Stocking filler-style ‘fun’ books of the type you put in the magazine rack by the toilet devoted to Phil and his pearls of wisdom have been widely available for many years. Hell, on the day he died I posted here a screenshot from the Daily Heil’s website that actually celebrated his many ‘gaffes’ and dismissed them as a somewhat politically incorrect but uttered in good spirits and actually as Phil’s way to help commoners relax during Royal engagements.

Sportsmen and celebrities from other countries are lambasted by the British press (and rightly so of course) whenever they make similar ‘faux pas’. For instance when a European national basketball team was about to fly to China for a world championship a few years ago, and during a photo shoot the players thought it harmless fun to stretch their eyes with their fingers to do an ‘Asian eyes’ impersonation a la Father Ted.

Completely unacceptable shit and deserving of the flak they got, including that coming from the press here. But when good old Phil tells British students in China they will ‘’all soon get slitty eyed if they stay much longer’’, it’s all just funny bantz. And don’t anyone dare suggest it’s in any way unacceptable, let  alone racist.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> I doubt there's much risk of that, given I've not heard a bad word said about the bloke since he died, other than on here.


You're obviously mixing with the wrong sort.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> Neither are you, Chuckles. How about either posting something half interesting or fucking off?


Are you always this friendly?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> By contrast 31.5m watched Diana's funeral, 19m mountbatten's funeral and 15m Churchill's funeral


2 assassinations and 1 world war. Of course they got bigger numbers than the 99 y/o dying of natural causes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> 2 assassinations and 1 world war. Of course they got bigger numbers than the 99 y/o dying of natural causes.



What assassinations are you on about?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What assassinations are you on about?


Mountbatten and Diana


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2021)

Fuck off!! They were actually assassinated?!! You mad cunt!! I bet the cunts didn't know what hit 'em!!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2021)

cunt cunt cunt


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 23, 2021)

elbows said:


> There were glimpses from a different, disgusting angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ. I don't read the Sunday Times anymore but from what I gather they continue to plumb new depths.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Mountbatten and Diana



The former was a legitimate target despatched during a war and the second died in a car crash.

So, you've outed yourself as a conspiracy theorist. Interesting development. You're in this for the long term, this time round? Wonder what other twists and turns lie ahead....


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Fuck off!! They were actually assassinated?!! You mad cunt!! I bet the cunts didn't know what hit 'em!!





Humberto said:


> cunt cunt cunt


Cunt


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Cunt



Thats me told!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2021)

_Cuntocracy _


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The former was a legitimate target despatched during a war and the second died in a car crash.
> 
> So, you've outed yourself as a conspiracy theorist. Interesting development. You're in this for the long term, this time round? Wonder what other twists and turns lie ahead....


“Outed myself as a conspiracy theorist”. Projection.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

Humberto said:


> _Cuntocracy _


Most grown ups don’t need resort to calling people cunts because they have better ways to articulate themselves. You obviously don’t, so I’m going to throw your silly schoolboy insult back at you, you soppy little cunt. Quote: “cunt cunt cunt”


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Mountbatten and Diana



Did Phil do it?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2021)

That's what happened


----------



## Spanner (Apr 23, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Did Phil do it?


Do what?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “Outed myself as a conspiracy theorist”. Projection.



Yes, Diana died in a high speed crash. There's no assassination there. And it would sort of go against your unwavering love for Philip, if the conspiracy theories were true. 

Which they are not.

So. You are either

A troll.
A conspiracy theorist.
A returning banned poster.
A tool.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 23, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes, Diana died in a high speed crash. There's no assassination there. And it would sort of go against your unwavering love for Philip, if the conspiracy theories were true.
> 
> Which they are not.
> 
> ...


CFY


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 23, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> CFY


returning banned poster. 
Lot of it about.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> returning banned poster.
> Lot of it about.



Being a bit more cautious, this time round. Mostly


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> 2 assassinations and 1 world war. Of course they got bigger numbers than the 99 y/o dying of natural causes.


You fucking conspiraloon and ignorant pig. Haven't you heard of Gallipoli? Pity you weren't with Dodi and Diana and Henri Paul in the car to see what happens when a driver drives at high speed after a few drinks. And then stops suddenly


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “Outed myself as a conspiracy theorist”. Projection.


Outed yourself as utterly uninformed. As wilfully witless. As gawpingly gullible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Did Phil do it?


Only an auld naval man could have blown up Mountbatten so effectively


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks again, lovely urban mods, for constructing this latest toy to kick around. It's a bit too subtle to get excited about, but still appreciated during these terrifying and tedious times. Not sure we'll get a whole year out of it, though. But the thought was there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Thanks again, lovely urban mods, for constructing this latest toy to kick around. It's a bit too subtle to get excited about, but still appreciated during these terrifying and tedious times. Not sure we'll get a whole year out of it, though. But the thought was there.


The stuffing is starting to come out and the glassy eyes just look mad


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The stuffing is starting to come out and the glassy eyes just look mad



Might end up playing with the wrapping  and box, instead


----------



## philosophical (Apr 23, 2021)

Who gets his favourite watch now?
Or the bowler hat, the horse drawn carriage and such.
If he died intestate I presume it all automatically goes to his wife, but maybe he bequeathed George a pristine set of 1950’s Dinky Toys still boxed, or some Meccano.


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2021)

This is going well .


----------



## Argonia (Apr 23, 2021)

Spanner's crackers


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Spanner's crackers


Needs to loosen up their nuts


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Spanner's crackers



They have a screw loose, perhaps.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes, Diana died in a high speed crash. There's no assassination there. And it would sort of go against your unwavering love for Philip, if the conspiracy theories were true.
> 
> Which they are not.
> 
> ...



Or A) none of the above


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 24, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Or A) none of the above



So, you agree that Diana wasn't assassinated.

Good, because this would have raised even more questions about your faith and obedience to Philip.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Outed yourself as utterly uninformed. As wilfully witless. As gawpingly gullible.


I think you fancy yourself as some kind of Oscar Wilde figure. But you fall short


----------



## Spanner (Apr 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> So, you agree that Diana wasn't assassinated.
> 
> Good, because this would have raised even more questions about your faith and obedience to Philip.


No. I didn’t agree that.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 24, 2021)

No. I didn’t agree that. And what’s all this silly obedience nonsense about?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2021)

Cracked the case have you?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 24, 2021)

Spanner said:


> No. I didn’t agree that.



Ok, so which is then? Was she assassinated or not? If so, by whom and by what means?

The general loon take on it is that Philip was responsible. Which, if this is your take, is at odds with your loyalty to the man.


----------



## JimW (Apr 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Which, if this is your take, is at odds with your loyalty to the man.


Not if Spanner wished the Queen of Hearts dead, the fiend.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 24, 2021)

JimW said:


> Not if Spanner wished the Queen of Hearts dead, the fiend.



The plot twists and turns like some kind of gimlet!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I think you fancy yourself as some kind of Oscar Wilde figure. But you fall short


By no means. He'd have been horrified by my alliterations.

You fancy yourself but you fall short.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Cunt



Think you may have to put yourself on ignore...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Cunt


All the nous of a terminally syphilitic cockroach


----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2021)

Not the sharpest tool in the box


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 24, 2021)

I've forgotten where this tangent started.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 24, 2021)

From The Mirror's tv guide magazine today.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Being a bit more cautious, this time round. Mostly


A pm at 4am says otherwise. The use of profanities was outstanding


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 24, 2021)

Spanner said:


> 2 assassinations and 1 world war.


Is that worth more or less than 2 world wars and 1 world cup?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> A pm at 4am says otherwise. The use of profanities was outstanding



Oh dear.

Probably still grieving over Philip. 

Interesting, if he's not drunk, wonder if he's posting from another time zone?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Probably still grieving over Philip.
> 
> Interesting, if he's not drunk, wonder if he's posting from another time zone?


I could feel the grief. It was about 40 % I'd say .


----------



## Spanner (Apr 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ok, so which is then? Was she assassinated or not? If so, by whom and by what means?
> 
> The general loon take on it is that Philip was responsible. Which, if this is your take, is at odds with your loyalty to the man.



No idea by whom or how. As I’m sure you understand more than most, people can hold firm beliefs without the slightest shred of evidence to back them up.

I have no “loyalty” to Philip.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> By no means. He'd have been horrified by my alliterations.
> 
> You fancy yourself but you fall short.


Your alliterations are your strongest weapon, unfortunately.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> All the nous of a terminally syphilitic cockroach


... they are certainly better than your similes.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 25, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Not the sharpest tool in the box


At last, someone understands my name!


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You fucking conspiraloon and ignorant pig.


I’m sure someone in authority can tell me why it’s acceptable for an obviously respected member to call me a “fucking sillymadeupword and an ignorant pig” for disagreeing with him.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2021)

You come across to me as a psychopath, troll or not.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2021)

Sorry, but you do.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> No idea by whom or how. As I’m sure you understand more than most, people can hold firm beliefs without the slightest shred of evidence to back them up.
> 
> I have no “loyalty” to Philip.



More than most? Hmmm.

Which returning banned poster are you? And what's prompted your return, this time?

If you have no loyalty to Philip, why were you weeping about him all throughout the thread?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I’m sure someone in authority can tell me why it’s acceptable for an obviously respected member to call me a “fucking sillymadeupword and an ignorant pig” for disagreeing with him.



You should know, by now. Your habit of tangling with the honourable member during each incarnation is fairly predictable.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> More than most? Hmmm.
> 
> Which returning banned poster are you? And what's prompted your return, this time?
> 
> If you have no loyalty to Philip, why were you weeping about him all throughout the thread?


Weeping? I don’t think so. Show me the tears.
Also, why are you so obsessed with banned people?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> You should know, by now. Your habit of tangling with the honourable member during each incarnation is fairly predictable.


If I’m that predictable why do you keep asking me who I am?
Maybe I just don’t respect the people in a place who call me a fucking ignorant pig for holding alternative views to its more prominent members.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Weeping? I don’t think so. Show me the tears.
> Also, why are you so obsessed with banned people?



Don't care much for gaslighters, trolls and reactionary idiots. There's enough of them on everywhere else. urban doesn't benefit from them, in general. Apart from their brief incandescence and eventually damp squib trajectory on the boards.

Why are you so obsessed with coming back to this site? 

Seriously, haven't you learned by now?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> If I’m that predictable why do you keep asking me who I am?
> Maybe I just don’t respect the people in a place which calls me a fucking ignorant pig for holding an alternative view to its more prominent members.



Conspiracy theories and worship of royalty doesn't garner much respect, here.

As well you know.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't care much for gaslighters, trolls and reactionary idiots. There's enough of them on everywhere else. urban doesn't benefit from them, in general. Apart from their brief incandescence and eventually damp squib trajectory on the boards.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with coming back to this site?
> 
> Seriously, haven't you learned by now?


Learned what? My lesson?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Learned what? My lesson?



Serioulsy. If you don't respect the people on this site, the community, why bother?

Why return, time after time after time and go through the whole pointless cycle again and again?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Conspiracy theories and worship of royalty doesn't garner much respect, here.
> 
> As well you know.


Not rejoicing someone’s death is not the same as “worship”
And, please, don’t be so self indulgent to think the collective “respect” or otherwise of the members of a forum has any influence on my opinions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> ... they are certainly better than your similes.


That's a metaphor not a simile

As anyone with an English GCSE, CSE or O level could tell you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I’m sure someone in authority can tell me why it’s acceptable for an obviously respected member to call me a “fucking sillymadeupword and an ignorant pig” for disagreeing with him.


Disagree with me all you like. It's when you disagree with me to defend a claim based on ignorance like your bullshit about Churchill's single world war you defend the indefensible


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> If I’m that predictable why do you keep asking me who I am?
> Maybe I just don’t respect the people in a place who call me a fucking ignorant pig for holding alternative views to its more prominent members.


It's your views that conflict with reality I particularly object to


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Your alliterations are your strongest weapon, unfortunately.


Apart from my knowledge that eg Churchill played a major role in more than one world war, causing many millions of needless deaths in eg the Bengal famine not to mention cocking up Gallipoli in 1915


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a metaphor not a simile
> 
> As anyone with an English GCSE, CSE or O level could tell you.



Wrong again. Don’t try to intimidate educated people. We’re immune.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Wrong again. Don’t try to intimidate educated people. We’re immune.


the thing about educated people is they know things. You may have passed through the education system as a cherry stone passes through the bowel (that's a simile, it involves like or as) but you picked up precious little along the way


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the thing about educated people is they know things. You may have passed through the education system as a cherry stone passes through the bowel (that's a simile, it involves like or as) but you picked up precious little along the way


I might not agree with everything you say but you nailed that one


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's your views that conflict with reality I particularly object to


...with your version of reality.


Pickman's model said:


> the thing about educated people is they know things. You may have passed through the education system as a cherry stone passes through the bowel (that's a simile, it involves like or as) but you picked up precious little along the way


I don’t feel guilty for your upbringing and contempt of education. I was fortunate enough to live in a working class, poor household where my mother scraped herself up to become a nurse and instilled an attitude in me to work hard and make something of myself.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the thing about educated people is they know things. You may have passed through the education system as a cherry stone passes through the bowel (that's a simile, it involves like or as) but you picked up precious little along the way


Yes. We recognise little shits when we see them


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> ...with your version of reality.
> 
> I don’t feel guilty for your upbringing and contempt of education. I was fortunate enough to live in a working class, poor household where my mother scraped herself up to become a nurse and instilled an attitude in me to work hard and make something of myself.


Yes, you've made a prat of yourself. I've no contempt for education but I despise pretensions to education. You might like to think yourself educated but the bullshit you come out with tells quite another tale


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Yes. We recognise little shits when we see them


That's as weak a retort as it's been my misfortune to see


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I might not agree with everything you say but you nailed that one


How come?


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes, you've made a prat of yourself. I've no contempt for education but I despise pretensions to education. You might like to think yourself educated but the bullshit you come out with tells quite another tale


Ha ha, big man Pickmans hiding behind his keyboard calling people a prat. Give me your address big man and we’ll see how brave you are.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> How come?


I tend to not agree with everything most people say.


----------



## Spanner (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> That's as weak a retort as it's been my misfortune to see





krtek a houby said:


>


meaing I’m supposed to be scared of the people here? Jesus! No


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> meaing I’m supposed to be scared of the people here? Jesus! No


Yet you think people are supposed to be scared of you?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yet you think people are supposed to be scared of you?



Steady, now. He might ask for your address.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Steady, now. He might ask for your address.


He can have it.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> ...
> 
> my mother ... instilled an attitude in me to work hard and make something of myself.


And did you?


----------



## maomao (Apr 26, 2021)

dessiato said:


> And did you?


Yes. He comes here three times a week and makes an idiot of himself.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ha ha, big man Pickmans hiding behind his keyboard calling people a prat. Give me your address big man and we’ll see how brave you are.



Are you Ronnie Pickering?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2021)

I saw this, and this thread came to mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Ha ha, big man Pickmans hiding behind his keyboard calling people a prat. Give me your address big man and we’ll see how brave you are.


this is where we always get to when someone can't argue for shit and they think their fists will alter the facts in their favour


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this is where we always get to when someone can't argue for shit and they think their fists will alter the facts in their favour


Threatening to raise his knuckles from the floor, is he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Threatening to raise his knuckles from the floor, is he?


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Steady, now. He might ask for your address.


Don't tell him, Pike!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 26, 2021)

It'll be a real wrench when this one gets banned


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> It'll be a real wrench when this one gets banned


He can torque the torque, but can he wa.......?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 26, 2021)

Hold me back lads


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 26, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hold me back lads



Leave it mate, he's not worth it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2021)

I think we should all have a fight. 2pm Saturday at the Diana Memorial Fountain. Bring a tool (optional)


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 26, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Leave it mate, he's not worth it



Spanner 's a thread-disrupting timewaster in classic FAQ-breaking mould 

And _vastly_ less entertaining than all the off-topic Wicker Man chat from earlier up this thread.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 26, 2021)

Come on then Spanner it's about 35 of us versus one of you, big man


----------



## maomao (Apr 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Spanner 's a thread-disrupting timewaster in classic FAQ-breaking mould



He's not disrupting anything. Most of us have long since stopped laughing at the racist old cunt dying. This is now the 'abuse Spanner' thread. If he was really upset about people making offensive jokes he'd go to sickipedia or something. The only reasonable explanation is that he enjoys being abused. Probably gets him excited.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 26, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Come on then Spanner it's about 35 of us versus one of you, big man




Not really cos Spanner has about 32 of us on ignore. 😁


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 26, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Not really cos Spanner has about 32 of us on ignore. 😁



Surely that's the sea lion guy, Border Reiver


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Surely that's the sea lion guy, Border Reiver



Oh you're right. 
So many tetchy newbies.
🤪


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a nice touch


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2021)

So the cover of the previous issue of Private Eye, as already reported ITT here , has provoked some reaction for and against among its readership...  (Apologies for the shitty & blurry quality of the picture)


----------



## Argonia (Apr 29, 2021)

Are we not getting a Bank Holiday then?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2021)

Give us a BH yer majesty.it’s what Phil would have wanted


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Are we not getting a Bank Holiday then?


There's one on Monday. Just not for that cunt.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Are we not getting a Bank Holiday then?



No.  It was never likely as it's not protocol.  He's wasn't important enough.  Its like when William got married it was a bank holiday but not for Harry's wedding.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> So the cover of the previous issue of Private Eye, as already reported ITT here , has provoked some reaction for and against among its readership...  (Apologies for the shitty & blurry quality of the picture)
> 
> View attachment 265445



Right Whingers and Gussets!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

No shit:








						Official cause of Prince Philip's death revealed
					

The 99-year-old died "peacefully" on April 9 at Windsor Castle.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

Have we had this Camden tribute yet?



One of yours Favelado?


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2021)

Looks like Prince Andrew


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

magneze said:


> Looks like Prince Andrew


Only if you've found the Dorian picture of Andrew


----------



## William of Walworth (May 14, 2021)

That 'Free Palestine' looks almost like an intended/official part of the artwork!


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2021)

So... inheritance tax, is this a chance for the IR to claw back some of that free money. Or is it another tax that these people are exempt from.


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2021)

magneze said:


> Looks like Prince Andrew



Yeah it looks more like Andrew as he wanted to dress at the funeral.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> So... inheritance tax, is this a chance for the IR to claw back some of that free money. Or is it another tax that these people are exempt from.


Prince Philip owned nothing since 1972 when he transferred everything he had to Prince Charles to prevent bailiffs taking it


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yeah it looks more like Andrew as he wanted to dress at the funeral.


If Andrew had repeatedly slashed himself across the face in an effort to make himself unrecognisable


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2021)

Removing sweat glands perhaps..


----------



## RedRedRose (May 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Have we had this Camden tribute yet?
> 
> View attachment 268155
> 
> One of yours Favelado?


CCTV in the top right corner says they are expecting vandals


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> So the cover of the previous issue of Private Eye, as already reported ITT here , has provoked some reaction for and against among its readership...  (Apologies for the shitty & blurry quality of the picture)
> 
> View attachment 265445



The ones on the left must be taking the piss. If they've been reading the Eye as long as they claim they'll know that no one is above reproach or ridicule.

And besides, the offending cover only featured Phil; the real target was his co-star.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2021)

Found on a French translation site:



The answer, if you scroll down, is "Six pieds sous terre".


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yes. He comes here three times a week and makes an idiot of himself.



once or twice a month, these days. His last comment (on the abusive rock stars thread) may have sealed his fate. 

Another plus; Philip is still dead.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 16, 2021)

It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years. 









						Prince Philip's will to be secret for 90 years
					

A judge says he made the ruling, in line with other royal deaths, to protect the Queen's dignity.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




What are they trying to hide?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly nothing I know we're all hoping there's something in there along the lines of  "I leave all my worldly goods to my bit on the side" but it does just seem to be standard practice, there's something like 30 royal wills in a safe somewhere,


----------



## brogdale (Sep 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why he left a cut w140 s-class brake line to Charles?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Why he left a cut w140 s-class brake line to Charles?


That's in Brenda's will


----------



## Raheem (Sep 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> What are they trying to hide?


His lifelong infertility.


----------



## deeyo (Sep 16, 2021)

Raheem said:


> His lifelong infertility.


...at least in death he can fertilise the soil.

_'perhaps some fading flower then
would come to life and bloom again'_


----------



## Carvaged (Sep 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently he gifted most of his handbag collection to Meghan rather than Kate


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 16, 2021)

Who did he give Edinburgh to?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Who did he give Edinburgh to?


Edinburgh has been unduked since April.  It’s fucking chaos over there, I can tell you. Wouldn’t wish it on anyone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, I know probate can take a while, but 90 years?


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 16, 2021)

He didn't have a pot to piss in when he married the Princess so what has he acquired apart from load of medals, hunting trophies and diplomatic cack given to him on foreign tours?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 16, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> He didn't have a pot to piss in when he married the Princess so what has he acquired apart from load of medals, hunting trophies and diplomatic cack given to him on foreign tours?


I think he may have acquired a few 2 for 1 vouchers for pizza express from his son.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 17, 2021)

Has he risen yet?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Has he risen yet?


Brenda was asking him that for his last 30 years.


----------



## gosub (Sep 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Fucking hell, I know probate can take a while, but 90 years?


Reckon that'means bastard sprogs provided for.  Cant see any other reason


----------



## andysays (Sep 17, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's face it, the Queen's dignity needs plenty of protection right now...


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 17, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It seems that (unlike the rest of us when we snuff it), phil the greeks will is to be kept secret for 90 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to be right annoyed if it turns out he actually left me loads of stuff but I won't find out about it until 2111, when it'll be no good to me.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2021)

Just in case you'd forgotten and were too distracted by fripperies such as Covid, Afghanistan and climate change, Auntie Beeb is devoting an hour of prime time TV to him again tomorrow night.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 21, 2021)

BBC One - Prince Philip: The Royal Family Remembers, HRH Prince Philip’s sense of humour
					

Prince Philip and his mustard trick.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




More hilarious memories! What a card!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2021)

God always takes the good ones doesn’t he.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> God always takes the good ones doesn’t he.


And then makes up for it a bit by knocking off Philip too


----------



## Raheem (Sep 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> God always takes the good ones doesn’t he.


He takes everyone. He's an equal opportunities git.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> God always takes the good ones doesn’t he.



"You might be a racist prince or a little street sweeper, but sooner or later you dance with the Reaper."


----------

